# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  как ломануть 1C 8.3 for Linux

## 4exob

Доброго дня всем.
Нужен патч для Линукс версии и для драйвер защиты HASP я так понимаю.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Yazuzenko

С выходом платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 данный вопрос считаю более чем актуальным. Если есть how to или "решения", то прошу дать ссылку. Мне google пока не помог.

----------


## Khoser

Поддерживаю автора. Хочу потестировать, но на работе нет возможности, поэтому в домашних условиях буду корячить.

----------

musa45 (20.12.2019)

----------


## lok78

Тоже интересна такая прога для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 и не только под Linux

----------


## divvv

+1 мне тоже интересно

----------


## Veter_1971

и мне

----------


## naomatrix

UniPatch_Win-Lin.zip. Патчит только 32-bit версию 8.3 для Линукс.

----------

Adra (04.05.2017), fridrih00 (29.01.2017), magicbean (11.09.2015), Murad735 (13.10.2021), Orkrist (12.05.2020), Tarakan (06.01.2019), ДУМlev (27.05.2021)

----------


## DimZoneX

Я не смог пропатчить этим патчером в Ubuntu 14.04 32bit

----------

Murad735 (13.10.2021)

----------


## naomatrix

Здесь дело не в битности Linux, может бить и 64-bit, главное бинарники 1С должны быть 32-bit. Все удачно патчиться, даже на х64 Ubuntu.

----------

minton2 (03.09.2020), Murad735 (13.10.2021), Orkrist (12.05.2020), ДУМlev (27.05.2021)

----------


## shalim

Добрый день, я ну прям совсем новичок в этом деле, поставил себе Ubuntu server 14 i386 Postgres 1C 8.3!
Пажалуйста расскажите поподробнее как пропачитьИ?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Kurt_89

http://www.unibytes.com/STvgvmLMdIILqw-Us4P3UgBB
В архиве есть ломалка uni2patch которая запускается из под винды или из под wine в каталог ложится backbus.so

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## alexsandrinia

я делал так: sudo 1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so, но только после этого выдавать ошибку начало - ошибка загрузки компоненты backbas. как решить?

----------

Orkrist (12.05.2020), rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## MAlexey

Поставить сервер лицензий на компьютер в локальной сети с Windows и получать ключ по сети. Ломаного 64 под линукс пока нигде нет.
Можно попробовать попросить backbas.so у коллег, которым удалось модернизировать файл и заменить у себя на диске, только версии платформ должны быть идентичными.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Khoser

Поддерживаю. Я почти так же сделал, только роль виндового сервера в локалке выполняет виртуалка на безголовом VirtalBox, запущенная на линуховом (ubuntu server) сервере, там же где и 1с. Нагрузки у меня небольшие, поэтому ресурсов хватает. На виртуалке крутится Windows server 2008 и раздает пользовательские ключики в сеть. Серверного ключа нет, т.к. постгрик и 1с на линухах позволяют юзать север без ключа. Но если мне память не изменяет, то вроде позволенный максимум - 10 одновременных подключений.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## npu3pak

> Поддерживаю. Я почти так же сделал, только роль виндового сервера в локалке выполняет виртуалка на безголовом VirtalBox, запущенная на линуховом (ubuntu server) сервере, там же где и 1с. Нагрузки у меня небольшие, поэтому ресурсов хватает. На виртуалке крутится Windows server 2008 и раздает пользовательские ключики в сеть. Серверного ключа нет, т.к. постгрик и 1с на линухах позволяют юзать север без ключа. Но если мне память не изменяет, то вроде позволенный максимум - 10 одновременных подключений.


А можно вот все это изложить более подробно?
Установил PostgreSQL (x64), 1с сервер (x64), 1с клиент (x64). Система - Kubuntu 14.04 x64. Есть virtualbox, vmware. Есть образ windows server 2008 r1. Чего делать? и как все это состыковать?)))

Ну и так как прошло почти 3 месяца, может уже появился вариант патча backbas.so для x64 систем? Или может кто поделится пропатчаным файлов на версию 1с - 8.3.5.1517?

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Khoser

> А можно вот все это изложить более подробно?
> Установил PostgreSQL (x64), 1с сервер (x64), 1с клиент (x64). Система - Kubuntu 14.04 x64. Есть virtualbox, vmware. Есть образ windows server 2008 r1. Чего делать? и как все это состыковать?)))


У меня стоит ubuntu server 12.04, поскольку под 14 много неудовлетворенных зависимостей

---------- Post added at 11:53 ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 ----------




> А можно вот все это изложить более подробно?
> Установил PostgreSQL (x64), 1с сервер (x64), 1с клиент (x64). Система - Kubuntu 14.04 x64. Есть virtualbox, vmware. Есть образ windows server 2008 r1. Чего делать? и как все это состыковать?)))


У меня стоит ubuntu server 12.04, поскольку под 14 много неудовлетворенных зависимостей. Винда на виртуалке настраивается как написано в соседних темах, широковещательно раздает ключи. На всякий случай на убунту сервере положен файл nethasp.ini, который ссылается на виртуалку. Постгрик взят одинэсный. Не помню точно, но вроде под 14.04 он "изкоробки" не взлетел. Клиент 1с у меня на отдельной тачке - ключи получает то от виртуалки без всяких нетхасп.ини, то от сервера 1с, - смотря какую базу запускаю ( локальную, или серверную).

----------

npu3pak (15.06.2015), rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## npu3pak

> У меня стоит ubuntu server 12.04, поскольку под 14 много неудовлетворенных зависимостей. Винда на виртуалке настраивается как написано в соседних темах, широковещательно раздает ключи. На всякий случай на убунту сервере положен файл nethasp.ini, который ссылается на виртуалку. Постгрик взят одинэсный. Не помню точно, но вроде под 14.04 он "изкоробки" не взлетел. Клиент 1с у меня на отдельной тачке - ключи получает то от виртуалки без всяких нетхасп.ини, то от сервера 1с, - смотря какую базу запускаю ( локальную, или серверную).


Ну потратил 5 часов, но смог таки все установить и удовлетворить все зависимости. Теперь осталось правильно установить вянду на виртуалку и настроить чтобы она выдавала лицензию. Хотя..... я тут подумал.
Мне то надо не на предприятии где-то, а чисто для домашнего использования. Вот думаю, а не проще будет просто поставить обычную винду на виртуалку и в ней установить 1с с нужной мне конфигурацией и так в ней работать.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Khoser

У каждого свои потребности. Мой сервер тоже для домашнего пользования, но крутится круглосуточно для удобства. К одинэске доступ через веб отовсюду, где есть интернет. Соответственно, на ubuntu поднят апач, и сервер 1С с постгри. Если мне это перенести в виртуалку на винду, то производительность упадет, хотя фич той же 1С прибавится. Тоже жду когда ктонить смастерит эмулятор, или патч под линукс x64, чтобы избавиться от виртуалки. Есть выход заменить ubuntu server на win сервер, но мои предпочтения не позволяют этого сделать.

----------

npu3pak (15.06.2015), rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## npu3pak

> У каждого свои потребности. Мой сервер тоже для домашнего пользования, но крутится круглосуточно для удобства. К одинэске доступ через веб отовсюду, где есть интернет. Соответственно, на ubuntu поднят апач, и сервер 1С с постгри. Если мне это перенести в виртуалку на винду, то производительность упадет, хотя фич той же 1С прибавится. Тоже жду когда ктонить смастерит эмулятор, или патч под линукс x64, чтобы избавиться от виртуалки. Есть выход заменить ubuntu server на win сервер, но мои предпочтения не позволяют этого сделать.


Не знаю стоит ли это обсуждать здесь, но вопрос по настройки апача? Есть ли какие-либо особенности в установки и настройки именно под 1С с постгри?
Очень приочень хочется иметь доступ (а так же и работать) к 1с с телефона в любое время ).

З.Ы. немного оффтопа. А можно по подробней о "хотя фич той же 1С прибавится" если перенести все на виртулаку с виндой?
З.Ы.Ы. По поводу замены линухи на винду даже и не стоит говорить )

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## engeltw

> я делал так: sudo 1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so, но только после этого выдавать ошибку начало - ошибка загрузки компоненты backbas. как решить?


Есть предположение что нужно убрать из папки файл bakbas.bak . Думаю 1с проверяет его периодически. 

Вообще сделал так, 1с запускал спокойно из под wine и работал. Все нравилось до тех самых пор пока не купили в офис KYOCERA. Принтер хороший но пришлось покрасноглазить что бы он печатал. И теперь он печатает но не печатает из 1с под wine. Вот и заморочился как все таки пропатчить под linux 1с.

----------


## Flintex

> Есть предположение что нужно убрать из папки файл bakbas.bak . Думаю 1с проверяет его периодически. 
> 
> Вообще сделал так, 1с запускал спокойно из под wine и работал. Все нравилось до тех самых пор пока не купили в офис KYOCERA. Принтер хороший но пришлось покрасноглазить что бы он печатал. И теперь он печатает но не печатает из 1с под wine. Вот и заморочился как все таки пропатчить под linux 1с.


У нас пол организации на Kyocera. До сих пор сидим под wine ибо платформа у нас еще 8.2 Все печатает хорошо, главное чтобы драйвера были адекватные. Качал драйвера на опенпринтинг

----------


## zolqa

> У нас пол организации на Kyocera. До сих пор сидим под wine ибо платформа у нас еще 8.2 Все печатает хорошо, главное чтобы драйвера были адекватные. Качал драйвера на опенпринтинг


Все перерыл не нашел на 1120MFP. А те драйвера что на диске увы не печатают из под wine.

----------


## oit33

Добрый день. Если у кого удалось пропатчить и установить 8.3 на linux , помогите за деньги сделать тоже самое на моём сервере. В личку.

----------


## ExGen

Здравствуйте.
Пришлите, пожалуйста, патченый backbas.so на linux и напишите, от какой версии платформы?
Установил 1С на Debian, но файл не патчится, то ошибка сегментирования, то иногда другие ошибки выходили. Толи версия платформы отличается, толи что-то другое...
exge n@qip.ru (без пробела). Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## русланбор

Вот подробная установка и лечение 1с в убунту https://youtu.be/nL5W11kQrvY

----------


## panikovskij

> К одинэске доступ через веб отовсюду, где есть интернет.



У меня доступ тоже есть, но просит лицензию. :( Когда обращаешься с полеченного толстого клиента - всё ок. Когда через браузер - отлуп. :(

Полечить это как-то можно?

----------


## avm3110

Когда ты обращаешься "с толстого клиента", то работает пач твоего клиента, а когда ты обращаешься через вэб, то к 1Ске обращается уже сам веб-сервер со своего клиента (который видать не пропачен)

----------


## kfunn

Вопрос к сожалению раскрыт не полностью, с х64 решения нет?

----------


## vasiliskin

> Когда ты обращаешься "с толстого клиента", то работает пач твоего клиента, а когда ты обращаешься через вэб, то к 1Ске обращается уже сам веб-сервер со своего клиента (который видать не пропачен)


так и есть. если локальный клиент пропатчен. то все гуд пляшет (убунта + 1с + постгрес). как только пытаешься зайти через веб - просит ключик. печально но по ходу патчика до сих пор нет. а заново накатывать 32-х битную систему желания нет

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Здесь дело не в битности Linux, может бить и 64-bit, главное бинарники 1С должны быть 32-bit. Все удачно патчиться, даже на х64 Ubuntu.


Поддерживаю! Аналогично все завелось.

----------


## MrDemo

через веб просит ключ (( даже х32 1с, есть пропаченый файлик у кого, у меня версия 8.3.5.1625 спецом старенькие и то не пачется или другая версия с патчам

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Тоже очень интересно, как заставить работать web-клиент с сервером 1с установленном на линуксе. Пробовал патчить с помощью 1с8_uni3patch файлик backbus.so, он патчится но web-клиент все равно просит ключик.
У меня ubuntu server крутится на виртуальной машинке и я пока просто реализовал проброс в нее юсб порта через usbip. Но как-то не очень стабильно этот проброс работает и периодически 1с перестает видеть ключ.

----------


## Evgeny555

Добрый день! Для Windows10 х64 кто-нибудь может скинуть ломалку, дабы обойти всплывающее окно лицензии. Установлена платформа 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 8.3.10.2505. Файл delic мне не помог или что-то не так я возможно делал

----------


## Akhaladze

Интересует специалист, который сможет за вознаграждение решить проблему с лицензиями для Linux (Debian) сервера 8.3
4468618@gmail.com
+7 707 060 10 28
Оплата WU или как скажите

----------


## quick

Сделал сборку 1С сервера в контейнере docker.
Что работает:
1. Можно подключаться удаленно к рабочему столу через VNC и Веб браузер без плагинов! При достаточной скорости подключения даже нормально работает YouTube.
2. Полностью готовая связка 1С Клиент + 1С сервер + Apache2 + Postgres одной командой
3. Использование i386 версии 1С + postgres x64 на любой версии линукса, главное что бы был Docker. Это актуально для зоопарка.
4. Возможно использовать 1С клиента без удаленных рабочих столов пробросив X в контейнер



> docker run $it --rm --user=user -e DISPLAY=$DISPLAY \
>         -v /tmp/.X11-unix:/tmp/.X11-unix \
>         -v v8-client-data:/home/user/ \
>         -v $HOME/1C:/home/user/1C \
>         v8i386 $cmd


Можно подключаться через браузер как на удаленный рабочий стол в контейнере так и к веб клиенту 1С, если расшарить порты сервера то можно использовать обычные клиенты.
Внутри контейнера можно развернуть несколько баз.
Для сборки используется i386/ubuntu:14.04 и 1С для i386. 
Её можно пропатчить или же использовать софтовую лицензию.
Еще один вариант развернуть кластер и вынести сервер лицензирования на отдельную ноду где стоит ключ.
Сейчас переделываю сборку на два разных слоя, базовый и второй будет пользовательский с бинарниками 1С из-за лицензионных ограничений.
Это позволит мне опубликовать базовый образ публично и останется только поставить внутри него свою версию 1С (патченную или нет)
Следите за репозитарием https://hub.docker.com/u/quickes/ там выложу то что получилось. 

Пример готовой конфигурации выглядит так.
запускается готовая сборка так
  docker-compose -p demo1 up -d
можно поднять сколько угодно связок и в любой комбинации просто используя другое имя проекта (для знающих Docker это и так понятно)
  docker-compose -p demo2 up -d
  docker-compose -p demo3 up -d



> docker-compose.yml
> version: "2"
> services:
>     server:
>         image: v8i386
>         hostname: server
>         volumes:
>             - v8home:/home
>             - apache:/etc/apache2
> ...



Пользовательский Dockerfile будет выглядеть примерно так



> FROM v8:x32base
> 
> ADD ./debs/ /opt/v8/debs
> # install 1c
> RUN dpkg -i /opt/v8/debs/1c-enterprise83-common_*.deb \
>             /opt/v8/debs/1c-enterprise83-server_*.deb \
>             /opt/v8/debs/1c-enterprise83-client_*.deb \
>             /opt/v8/debs/1c-enterprise83-ws_*.deb \
>             /opt/v8/debs/1c-enterprise83-crs_*.deb
> ...


В создании контейнера использованы наработки других авторов, я их упростил и объединил в готовый набор.
По завершении работ исходники будут доступны на github

----------


## sibenkov

Пробовал на x64 пишет: Linux x64 not implemented yet! Stopped!!!

----------


## sibenkov

> Поддерживаю! Аналогично все завелось.


Пробовал на x64 пишет: Linux x64 not implemented yet! Stopped!!!

----------


## MACTEP_John

кто возьмется за оплату сделать для x64 патч?
Пишите на почту onec.developer (собака) gmail.com

----------

Brat2S (11.02.2019)

----------


## vfp7

> кто возьмется за оплату сделать для x64 патч?
> Пишите на почту onec.developer (собака) gmail.com


Получилось разобраться с патчем x64?

----------


## vfp7

> кто возьмется за оплату сделать для x64 патч?
> Пишите на почту onec.developer (собака) gmail.com


Получилось разобраться с патчем x64?

----------


## MACTEP_John

нет, в итоге купил себе пару ключиков 1с

----------


## vsh

Читал, что есть вариант поставить в сети сервер лицензий с эмулятором HASP и получать ключик для 1С x64 (под linux) таким образом.

А в чём, собственно, проблема патча для linux x64?

----------


## vfp7

Скорей всего денег хотят.
ps: самое неприятное что используется лицензия, но стабильность лицензирования оставляет желать лучшего, вот и приходится мудрить людям.
Сам не раз уже наблюдал картину как 1С при работе иногда набирает тьму дублирующих соединений и далее вываливается по ошибке нехватки подключений лицензирования (при пиковой загрузке сервера)
После этого вручную разгребаешь что она там наворотила, попутно выслушивая "добрые" напутствия от начальства и простаивающих сотрудников, причем иногда с подкреплением напутствия финансово, в противоположную от премии сторону ...

----------


## vsh

> Скорей всего денег хотят...


Кто конкретно хочет?
Проблема как раз именно в поиске конкретного специалиста, который мог бы смастерить патч.
Ради такого весь рунет скинется :)

----------


## vsh

Вот, например, люди готовы поддержать:



> Интересует специалист, который сможет за вознаграждение решить проблему с лицензиями для Linux (Debian) сервера 8.3
> 4468618@gmail.com
> +7 707 060 10 28
> Оплата WU или как скажите





> кто возьмется за оплату сделать для x64 патч?
> Пишите на почту onec.developer (собака) gmail.com

----------

vfp7 (27.03.2018)

----------


## MrDemo

Пробовал на Linux чуток проблема :blush: или мозгов нехватает

----------

vfp7 (28.03.2018)

----------


## Khoser

С тех пор, как я писал в прошлый раз много воды утекло, а патч, похоже, так и отсутствует.
Опишу свою ситуацию с новой стороны - был небольшой апгрейд железа, поэтому всё переехало на более новые платформы.
1. Сервер с Ubuntu 16.04 lts, где установлены апач, постгрик и 1С.
2. Платформа 1С распоследняя, а нет - уже предпоследняя 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1412), оригинальная, скачанная как написано тут.
3. psql (PostgreSQL) 9.5.10, установлен как предложено тут
4. Лицензии: виртуалка. Хост - этот же убунту-сервер, гость - Windows Server 2008, на котором установлен эмулятор на 500, 100, 50 и 20 (какие-то из них сетевые) поверх платформ 8.3.8.1861, 8.3.9.1850 и (x86-64)8.3.5.1186. какая из них важнее уже не скажу, не использую эту виртуалку никак, кроме эмуляции ключей.
Всё работает.
Оговорюсь только, что одновременно подключается не более 4 соединений с базой.

----------


## freemind001

Удалось поставить 8.3.12.1595 i386 на Xubuntu 16.04 и подлечить ее с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_lin
При этом никаких танцев с зависимостями не наблюдалось. Ставил с помощью gdebi.

----------

Orkrist (12.05.2020)

----------


## freemind001

и да, Xubuntu 16.04 *x64*

----------

Orkrist (12.05.2020)

----------


## freemind001

на другом компе xubuntu 18.04.1 x64 полет нормальный

----------


## IRON.FELIX

> на другом компе xubuntu 18.04.1 x64 полет нормальный


А web-клиент работает после патча, не спрашивает лицензию ?

----------


## ZevSua

Ребят как заставить работать с лицензией 1С server x64 на Линуксе?
Установил на линукс 1с сервер x64. Установил на виртуалку сервер лицензирования (ну тоесть ємулятор с HASP LM). Ключи то он роздает. Ключи видятся 1с-кой как "Текущая: Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 50, выдал сервер (получило клиентское приложение). Но ключа сервера она почемуто не видит. Тоесть с одной базой могут работать только 12 человек, то что позволено работать на 1С Линукс по умолчанию.
Как только подключается 13-ый. сразу просит ключ:
1с.jpg
Я так понимаю EN8SA который оно ищет это и есть серверный ключ.
Как это дело полечить для Сервера х64. 32-ух битній то я знаю что лечится обычным unipatch.

Кто как решил???

----------


## Boldemar

> на другом компе xubuntu 18.04.1 x64 полет нормальный


Вопрос: как лечил зависимость от библиотеки libpng12-0? Я качал из репозитория 16.04 и ставил deb-пакет, хотя может можно и ссылку создать на libpng16.

----------


## ZevSua

> Удалось поставить 8.3.12.1595 i386 на Xubuntu 16.04 и подлечить ее с помощью 1c8_uni2patch_lin
> При этом никаких танцев с зависимостями не наблюдалось. Ставил с помощью gdebi.


Спасибо полезная инфа.. буду пробовать.. Но меня смущает то что версия 1С x86.. Она же чемто обрезана должна быть?? Не видит больше 4 гигов памяти? или еще что там? У меня на серваке 96 гиг оперативы.. Как то не охота ставить i386 на такое количество памяти. 1С же будет тормозить изза нехватки испольхования, да? База хоть и не большая, всего 40 гиг, но всеже хотел чтобы она полностью в памяти висела - так офигенно шустро работает.
А i386 всеже ограничена.

----------


## avm3110

> Спасибо полезная инфа.. буду пробовать.. Но меня смущает то что версия 1С x86.. Она же чемто обрезана должна быть?? Не видит больше 4 гигов памяти? или еще что там? У меня на серваке 96 гиг оперативы.. Как то не охота ставить i386 на такое количество памяти. 1С же будет тормозить изза нехватки испольхования, да? База хоть и не большая, всего 40 гиг, но всеже хотел чтобы она полностью в памяти висела - так офигенно шустро работает.
> А i386 всеже ограничена.


Вы немного путаете наверное "серверная часть" на стороне сервера 1С предприятия и "серверная часть" на стороне сервера баз данных.
Значительное ускорение если нормально сконфигурирован по памяти прежде всего сервер баз данных.

Далее.. Если говорить про "серверную часть" со стороны сервера 1С предприятия - тут нужно понимать, что есть память которая доступна конкретному пользователю при подключении к кластеру серверов 1С предприятия и память, которую 1С предприятие выделяет под пул клиентских подключений.

Т.е. тут уже начинается "разница" - сколько пользователей у вас используют сервер 1с предприятия, сколько различных конфигураций баз используют пользователи... Т.е. тут уже начинается арифметика "сколько чего, кому и на какие цели выделять".

Безусловно 64-х битный сервер  лучше, но нельзя сказать что 32-х битный это полный отстой с которым нельзя работать.. тут очень много факторов как за, так и против.

----------


## ZevSua

> Вы немного путаете наверное "серверная часть" на стороне сервера 1С предприятия и "серверная часть" на стороне сервера баз данных.
> Значительное ускорение если нормально сконфигурирован по памяти прежде всего сервер баз данных.


Чето вы перемудрили ))
Какие еще отдельные серверные части?? какие еще кластеры?
Есть 1 комп.
на нем 1с предприятие сервер + Postgre. Зачем все это разносить??
Вот и вопрос. если установлю 1c server x86 что будет ограничено? Знаю что вроде больше 2гиг памяти x86 не может сегментировать.. И из-за этого некоторые задачи в базе данных вылетают с сообщением "нехватка памяти". Так ли это, и насколько такие задачи круты должны быть. Часто ли это можно поймать, если база весит всего 10гиг.




> сколько пользователей у вас используют сервер 1с предприятия, сколько различных конфигураций баз используют пользователи... Т.е. тут уже начинается арифметика "сколько чего, кому и на какие цели выделять"


Баз 8. Пользователей 15. Дело в том что линукс не видит серверного ключ от сервера лицензий, ибо он не передается. И либо ставить 1С х86 и ломать ее, либо если ставить х64 - то покупать лицензию на сам сервер 1С.

А вот это:



> Если говорить про "серверную часть" со стороны сервера 1С предприятия - тут нужно понимать, что есть память которая доступна конкретному пользователю при подключении к кластеру серверов 1С предприятия и память, которую 1С предприятие выделяет под пул клиентских подключений.


Вообще не понял что вы сказали. Может у вас 20 компов объединены в кластер, то да.. Но я с вопросами попроще )). 
И что за пул такой? Которые называется "_пул клиентских подключений_"

----------


## ZevSua

> на другом компе xubuntu 18.04.1 x64 полет нормальный


Лицензионная? Ибо лечится на 12 пользователей только.

----------


## avm3110

> Вообще не понял что вы сказали.


Ну-у-у.. Радует что хоть буквы в моем сообщении для Вас знакомы  :blush:

Хотя допускаю, что на уровне "ряд слогов" уже наверное не осилили.:D




> Может у вас 20 компов объединены в кластер, то да..


Небольшой хинт - даже если у Вас 1 сервер 1С Предприятия, то работать Вы с ним сможете только тогда, когда он будет введет в кластер серверов 1С предприятия... и никак не иначе.




> И что за пул такой? Которые называется "пул клиентских подключений"


попробуйте осилить по ссылке ниже, если не получиться - "тогда только в морг" ;)


https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...D0%B2-1%D1%81/

----------

VidaSony (11.12.2018)

----------


## ZevSua

> Ну-у-у.. Радует что хоть буквы в моем сообщении для Вас знакомы  :blush:


Ясно
Поумничал поумничал,, повыпендривался.. Но толком так ничего и не сказал.. А ссылочкой на бесполезную статью о сеансах надо было просто для понтом кинуть. Я понял.
Если вы так обижены вниманием, и ищете где бы повыпендриватся, то идите на лавочку к малолеткам.

Сдесь же я жду ответа на вопрос и способы решения

----------


## avm3110

Судя по ответу обиженная малолетка хнычет "подотрите мне сопли и ототрите мне задницу от налипших какашек - я сам не умею"

ню-ню... продолжай пускать слюни - может найдется кто и погладит по головке убогого.

----------


## olga23

Здравствуйте! Установила 8.3.12.1685_Windows_Repack_x86, (база файловая) пишет, что нет лицензий. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно еще сделать?

----------


## 4sag

> Ясно
> Поумничал поумничал,, повыпендривался.. Но толком так ничего и не сказал.. А ссылочкой на бесполезную статью о сеансах надо было просто для понтом кинуть. Я понял.
> Если вы так обижены вниманием, и ищете где бы повыпендриватся, то идите на лавочку к малолеткам.
> 
> Сдесь же я жду ответа на вопрос и способы решения


Вам же объяснили что память будет жрать posgres он у Вас ведь x64 !)
1С серверу нужен больше проц!
что Вы прицепили к этому линуксу ? ставьте сервер на Windows 2k16 например, все равно на лицензирование Вам пох... в конторе )

----------


## Илья547

Есть вариант запуска 1С на Линуксе с эмулятором хаспа и дампами ключей. За подробностями прошу в личку.

----------


## vfp7

> Есть вариант запуска 1С на Линуксе с эмулятором хаспа и дампами ключей. За подробностями прошу в личку.


Хм, по моему речь идет про программную лицензию на сервер, Вы же пишите про аппаратную лицензию ...

ps: на текущий момент времени реально работоспособный вариант с Linux x64 - кластер 1с с двумя машина, на первой Windows машине сервер 1с который ТОЛЬКО обрабатывает клиентские подключения "в приоритете",  а остальные роли выставлены "на подхват"
На второй, Linux машине, крутится сервер 1с в котором ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО (!) отключена роль обработки клиентских подключений, но активированы все остальные роли "в первичном приоритете", а так же крутится PostgreSQL где лежат базы.
/ Речь естественно только про x64 /
При такой конфигурации пользователи подключаются к серверу 1с на windows машине, их подключение обрабатывается этой же первой машиной кластера, а все остальные роли 1с обрабатываются машиной на Linux. ( При этом работает без каких либо нареканий COM (!) )
Сама же база данных находится на Linux машине, а по последним данным от "официалов" (могу так же подтвердить этот момент), PostgreSQL на Linux машине, после оптимизации работает даже шустрее чем на <пресловутый> SQL Server ...

psps: есть мысль на второй машине кластера, которая с Linux, активировать "1С:Предприятие 8.3. Сервер МИНИ на 5 подключений", это по логике позволит создать очень хорошую систему, из разряда дешево но очень сердито.
Примечание:
 - На первой машине можно использовать Win 10, что очень сильно снизит затраты на стоимость лицензий.
 - Основные затраты в этой системе - полная лицензия 1С сервер+клиенты на первой машине.
 - У кого то первая машина кластера может быть и вообще "халявной", в таком случае затраты будут только на "1С:Предприятие 8.3. Сервер МИНИ на 5 подключений"
/ У меня в сети используются только лицензии /

----------


## Илья547

> Доброго дня всем.
> Нужен патч для Линукс версии и для драйвер защиты HASP я так понимаю.





> Хм, по моему речь идет про программную лицензию на сервер, Вы же пишите про аппаратную лицензию/


Итоговая цель пропатчить 1С или бесплатно ее использовать?
Изначально не указывалось, что нужно получить программную лицензию и только ее. Эмулятор мне кажется лучшим вариантом, потому что не изменяется код программы. И я говорю про эмулятор, который запускается на линуксовом сервере и раздает лицензии.

----------


## vfp7

> Итоговая цель пропатчить 1С или бесплатно ее использовать?
> Изначально не указывалось, что нужно получить программную лицензию и только ее. Эмулятор мне кажется лучшим вариантом, потому что не изменяется код программы. И я говорю про эмулятор, который запускается на линуксовом сервере и раздает лицензии.


Серверная часть 1с под Linux требует программную лицензию - вот этот момент самый неприятный и его не получается обойти.
Клиенты на стороне пользователей не вызывают вообще никаких проблем, так же нет проблем с клиентом 1с на Linux, есть только одна проблема - сервер 1с на Linux x64 ...

----------


## vfp7

- Клиенты на стороне Windows пользователей не ...
/ извиняюсь за пропуск /

----------


## Илья547

> Серверная часть 1с под Linux требует программную лицензию


Вы хотите сказать, что серверная часть 1С лицензируется только программно? И аппаратный ключ она не примет?

----------


## Online_Z

> Вы хотите сказать, что серверная часть 1С лицензируется только программно? И аппаратный ключ она не примет?


примет, только аппаратный ключ на сервер 1с локальный, его нельзя раздать с другой машины

----------


## Илья547

зачем раздавать его с другой машины? На линуксе запускается эмулятор хаспа, сервер принимает лицензию и раздает ее клиентам. Именно сейчас я тестирую такую конфигурацию.

----------


## Илья547

proof.jpg
немного пруфа в ленту. Хасп эмулятор работает вполне успешно. Проверено на Centos 7 x64, 1c server x64 8.3.12.1595, postgrespro 9.6. Должно работать и на дебианоподобных.
Я так скажу: вся информация есть в открытом доступе, но собирается по крупицам. За небольшое вознаграждение готов предоставить информацию целиком.

----------

pv2v (06.02.2019), Vectorion (16.03.2019), vvl1999 (24.04.2020)

----------


## VahrameevAA

> proof.jpg
> Хасп эмулятор работает вполне успешно.


Заинтригован. Конечно, проблема x64 решается виртуальной машиной на винде рядом с линухой, но всё-таки.. речь про мультикей? В вайне (мне кажется) такое не запустить, или я ошибаюсь.. Может, поделишься с сообществом? А если нет - о какой сумме идет речь?

----------


## Илья547

Речь идет о нативном эмуляторе, без вайна и с открытыми исходниками. Поэтому о "поделиться с сообществом" речи даже не идет, все и так открыто. Речь скорее о платной технической поддержке, потому что запустить его - не тривиальная задача.
Общее предупреждение для всех: на данный момент известно об одном баге - при тестировании базы иногда отваливается хасп ключ и могут повредиться данные на диске. Поэтому настоятельно рекомендуется делать бэкап базы перед тестированием.

----------


## vfp7

> зачем раздавать его с другой машины? На линуксе запускается эмулятор хаспа, сервер принимает лицензию и раздает ее клиентам. Именно сейчас я тестирую такую конфигурацию.


Ознакомьтесь с пунктом "5" - Запуск сервера «1С:Предприятие»

http://tavalik.ru/algoritm-poiska-li...iyatie-8-3/#p5

Вы судя по посту смешали в кучу все виды лицензирования - серверная лицензия НЕ может раздаваться клиентам ... а с самими клиентскими подключениями ни у кого из присутствующих не возникает никаких затруднений ...
Или же Вы просто напросто хотите заработать, продав людям хасп эммулятор из шапки топика, запущенный в wine?!

----------


## Илья547

> Вы судя по посту смешали в кучу все виды лицензирования - серверная лицензия НЕ может раздаваться клиентам ... а с самими клиентскими подключениями ни у кого из присутствующих не возникает никаких затруднений ...


Я имел ввиду, что на сервере запущен и менеджер лицензий тоже. И в эмуляторе подключено два ключа - серверный и пользовательский.



> Или же Вы просто напросто хотите заработать, продав людям хасп эммулятор из шапки топика, запущенный в wine?!


прочитайте мой последний пост - без вайна и нативный эмулятор. Несколько людей уже используют эмулятор (те, что сказали спасибо под моим постом), можете у них узнать, как обстоят дела на самом деле.

----------


## vfp7

> Я имел ввиду, что на сервере запущен и менеджер лицензий тоже. И в эмуляторе подключено два ключа - серверный и пользовательский.
> 
> прочитайте мой последний пост - без вайна и нативный эмулятор. Несколько людей уже используют эмулятор (те, что сказали спасибо под моим постом), можете у них узнать, как обстоят дела на самом деле.


Может быть я и ошибаюсь, но пока вижу из Ваших постов что идет полная тень - на плетень.
Буду рад ошибаться, но явно возникает ощущение что это просто афера, так как те пользователи которые Вам сказали спасибо зарегистрированы чуть попозже Вас, и не вижу от них постов на форуме, а от Вас идет предложение о оказании платной услуги без четкого объяснения сути этой самой услуги, что в итоге наводит на некоторые мысли ...
Настоятельная просьба разъяснить про что конкретно идет речь в Ваших постах, так как в противном случае напрашивается мысль про "мошенничество"(УК РФ) ...
ps: еще раз подчеркну что буду рад ошибаться, но для этого подозрения есть все основания которые выше я описал.

----------


## Илья547

Забавно слышать угрозы УК РФ в теме, где нарушают авторские права)
Что именно нужно объяснить? Кажется и так уже все сказано: эмулятор легко находится в интернете, запустить его не так просто, у кого мало опыта работы в Линуксе с этим вряд ли справятся, поэтому я оказываю помощь в настройке. Больше всего времени ушло на изучение исходников с целью понять, в каком формате должен быть дамп ключа. Сейчас я написал скрипт, который автоматизирует сборку исходников и он тоже есть в открытом доступе. В ограниченном доступе остаются дампы ключей в нужном формате.
Какие пруфы еще предоставить?

----------


## vfp7

Спасибо за ответ.
То есть Вы хотите сказать что Вы под Linux x64 запустили некий hasp эмулятор к которому прикрутили дампы серверного и клиентских ключей от существующих эмуляторов?
После этого в Linux x64 системе появился виртуальный USB порт с которого 1С сервер запущенный на этом же хосте, может считать дамп ключа, - так?
ps: неужели так тяжело просто напросто четко написать про что именно идет речь?

----------


## Илья547

да, все верно.
п.с. писал на эмоциях, что оно в принципе работает, поэтому четко написать не получилось

----------

vfp7 (22.03.2019)

----------


## ZevSua

> proof.jpg
> немного пруфа в ленту. Хасп эмулятор работает вполне успешно. Проверено на Centos 7 x64, 1c server x64 8.3.12.1595, postgrespro 9.6. Должно работать и на дебианоподобных.
> Я так скажу: вся информация есть в открытом доступе, но собирается по крупицам. За небольшое вознаграждение готов предоставить информацию целиком.


Чушь. Причем тут хасп ємулятор??. Это вы о чем? Дл линукса не существует хасп эмулятора, не несите чушь. 
Если вы О файле haspd_7.40-eter10ubuntu_amd64 - то это не эмулятор а оффициальный модуль поддержки USB ключей хасп. И лицензию он не эмулирует.

Если вы запустили винду ломаную с 1С и на линуксе просто прописали IP к ней - то да линукс запустится, и это не заслуга HASP. Его вообще можете снести - всеравно будет работать. Только ограничение такой раздачи ключей - 13 лицензий!!!

----------


## ZevSua

> Заинтригован. Конечно, проблема x64 решается виртуальной машиной на винде рядом с линухой, но всё-таки.. речь про мультикей? В вайне (мне кажется) такое не запустить, или я ошибаюсь.. Может, поделишься с сообществом? А если нет - о какой сумме идет речь?


Не решайтеся.. ибо как и пиисал - только 13 лицензий. Тоесть передача ключей по сети с ломаной винды - идет только пользовательких. А сам ключий серверный не передается по сети!!! Из-за этого только и 13 лицензий

----------


## ZevSua

> - серверная лицензия НЕ может раздаваться клиентам ...  !


Об этом я и написал выше



> хасп эммулятор из шапки топика, запущенный в wine?!


Причем тут wine ? Хасп эмулятор запускается как бы отдельно от системы, и линух его не видит. Поэтому серверная лицензия почемуто тоже не видится. 13 подключений и все!

----------


## ZevSua

> Спасибо за ответ.
> Вы под Linux x64 запустили некий hasp эмулятор к которому прикрутили дампы серверного и клиентских ключей от существующих эмуляторов?
> После этого в Linux x64 системе появился виртуальный USB порт с которого 1С сервер запущенный на этом же хосте, может считать дамп ключа, - так?





> да, все верно.


ну если так, то вопрос!. Ты деньги за настройку хочеш или за сам тот скрипт и инфу ?

----------


## Илья547

Чушью является то, что вы написали. Ваши комментарии больше похожи на троллинг, а не на конструктивный диалог.
Вас только что разморозили? Баг с 13 лицензиями уже давно пофиксили.
Обоснуйте, почему под Линукс не может существовать эмулятор хаспа?
И серверный, и клиентский ключи эмулируются, Вы видели количество лицензий в пруфе (картинка пожалась при загрузке, если необходимо, могу выложить на внешний ресурс)? 
Давайте без эмоций "этого не может быть, потому что не может быть", а аргументируя свою позицию.

----------


## VahrameevAA

> Общее предупреждение для всех: на данный момент известно об одном баге - при тестировании базы иногда отваливается хасп ключ и могут повредиться данные на диске. Поэтому настоятельно рекомендуется делать бэкап базы перед тестированием.


Имеется ввиду "Тестирование и исправление" из конфигуратора?

Исходники демона на С++, драйвер usb-vhci (который вроде надо патчить?), преобразование ключа из reg в json - не каждый 1с-ник справится. В первом приближении весьма красноглазая задачка.

Ключ читается в функции LoadKey в объект pKeyData, верно? Поля даже вроде совпадают.. думаю, преобразование формата ключа - это тут самое простое :((

----------


## Илья547

> Имеется ввиду "Тестирование и исправление" из конфигуратора?


да. Предположительно 1С тщательнее проверяет ключи старого формата именно при тестировании и обнаруживает эмулятор.




> Исходники демона на С++, драйвер usb-vhci (который вроде надо патчить?)


Убрать #define DEBUG - все что мешало скомпилировать.




> не каждый 1с-ник справится.


1с-ники вроде и не настраивают серверы.




> думаю, преобразование формата ключа - это тут самое простое :((


Не зная до этого json и C++ разобрался примерно за 2 недели в свободное время. Имея в этом опыт конечно будет проще.

----------

VahrameevAA (26.03.2019)

----------


## ZevSua

> Чушью является то, что вы написали. Ваши комментарии больше похожи на троллинг, а не на конструктивный диалог.
> Баг с 13 лицензиями уже давно пофиксили.


Да ?? кто его пофиксил ? вы?. Почему вы это называете багом?? Клоун. Это было как дань от 1С. для перехода на линукс.. Еще когда убунта 12 поячвилась, и никто не хотел пробовать 1с на линукс, они это дали. Возможность работать серверу 1С на линуксе с 12 бесплатных лицензий. Вы это багом называете?? интересно.




> Обоснуйте, почему под Линукс не может существовать эмулятор хаспа?


Потому что я его не видел. Весь архив с шапки перекачал, также весь гугл пеперыл. Под линукс есть только для i386. Для х64 - НЕТ.




> И серверный, и клиентский ключи эмулируются, Вы видели количество лицензий в пруфе


 Ну єто вообще ниочем не гворит. Ну абсолютно.. У меня там тоже написано много чего. Но 13-ій зайти не мождет. Ибо есть серверная лицензия, а есть клиентская. Так клиентская передается по сети через менежджер лицензий. А серверная - нет. И если серверная лицензия на винде (неважно как организована, через ємулятор vusbbus или просто ключами драйвера) еще будет работать ибо там же и установлена сам сервер 1С. То на линуксе нет ємулятора ХАСП Линукса (наподобие vusbbus).




> а аргументируя свою позицию.


Ладно давайте. Тем то и аргументируя сто не первый день єтот сыр ем. Я весь нет перерыл. А вы тут говрите есть ). да еще и для линукса )

Больше смахивает на попытку бабла сгрести

----------


## VahrameevAA

> Ладно давайте. Тем то и аргументируя сто не первый день єтот сыр ем. Я весь нет перерыл. А вы тут говрите есть ). да еще и для линукса )


Уважаемый, слишком толсто.

Илья, было сложно, но я скомпилировал драйвер, библиотеку и эмулятор :) Скрипт установки, кстати, твой нашёл... мне кажется, он не сработает на deb-системе, отпишусь потом в личку. Сейчас приступаю к попыткам понять, как преобразовать ключ и подгрузить его в эмулятор.

----------


## VahrameevAA

Хм, ключ переделал, в эмулятор подгрузил, в терминале получил:


```
usbhasp[5155]: Loaded key 0: '1C Enterprise Server x64 Local Key', Created: 24/03/2008 23:44:14
usbhasp[5155]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 4)
usbhasp[5155]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device. 
usbhasp[5155]: Port 1 connected.
usbhasp[5155]: Port 1 is disabled.
usbhasp[5155]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
```

Процесс так и висит.. терминал закрывать, как я понимаю, не следует.

Перехожу к тестам.

----------


## vfp7

Подкину инфы из того что накопал в инете, ожидаю что сообща что нибудь да получится.

https://github.com/sam88651
http://vhci.a-singer.de/
https://sourceforge.net/projects/usb-vhci/
http://blog.vmpress.org/2016/01/vmwa...ux-ubuntu.html

----------

Freddy_Freeman (11.05.2019)

----------


## Илья547

> там очень не любят экспериментов ведущих к простоям и недополученной  прибыли ...
> 
> ожидаю что сообща что нибудь да получится.


И все-таки Вам нужен этот "эксперимент" :)

----------


## Vectorion

Илья, не обращай внимания на жадин. Им сложно принять то, что кто-то решил "неразрешимую" задачу. Я на линуксе чуть более 3-х лет. В процессе установки с Ильей шел диалог, более 20 сообщений. Для себя узнал много нового, за что Илье спасибо. Он же сказал: оказывает консультационную поддержку, пользоваться ей или нет - дело личное каждого. От себя добавлю, что вознаграждение Илье удвоил от первоначально озвученного, сделав это по собственной инициативе. Надеюсь и он увидел, что уровень юзания линукса у всех разный, что является очевидной вещью для него, для меня стало открытием. В настоящий момент пруфом не пользуюсь, поэтому про стабильность ничего сказать не могу, но то, что это работает - факт, и ставится не в три строчки. Без его помощи мне второй раз этот подвиг не совершить, несмотря на то, что все пошагово записано на бумажку. Илье респект и новых побед.

----------

Илья547 (06.04.2019)

----------


## mptk

Всем привет. Кому не жалко прошу помощи. Форум зафлудили толковых ответов мало. Встала задача по поднятию 1с на linux в целях тестирования производительности т.е. лицензий нет. 
То что было ясно из форума я сделал.
ubuntu 16
postgres 9.6.1-4.1C 
1c server 8.3.12.1440 (x32)
1c client  8.3.12.1440 (x32)
Проделал операцию с 1c8_uni2patch_lin --> backbas.so
На этом я остановился.
Создал базу через клинет 1с при запуске потребовало лицензию(я так понял клиенсткую).
Что я не сделал или сделал не так?

----------


## Vectorion

В ознакомительных целях проще раздавать клиентский ключ по сети с Windows машины, создав файл nethasp.ini и указав в нем адрес сервера лицензий. И с х32 лучше не начинать - тупиковая ветвь.

----------


## vfp7

Вы не указали разрядность ubuntu, но если сванговать то наверное x64 ?

----------


## mptk

> В ознакомительных целях проще раздавать клиентский ключ по сети с Windows машины, создав файл nethasp.ini и указав в нем адрес сервера лицензий. И с х32 лучше не начинать - тупиковая ветвь.


c x32 связался только с отсувием патча на 64. Сервак на хостинге(там терминал, на нем и база, и сервер, и клиент)




> Вы не указали разрядность ubuntu, но если сванговать то наверное x64 ?


да все верно сервак x64 (база х64, сервер х32, клиент х32)

----------


## vfp7

> c x32 связался только с отсувием патча на 64. Сервак на хостинге(там терминал, на нем и база, и сервер, и клиент)
> да все верно сервак x64 (база х64, сервер х32, клиент х32)


Повнимательнее прочтите:
http://gee12.space/stavim-1s-83-32-b...bian-9-64-bit/

----------


## mptk

> Повнимательнее прочтите:
> http://gee12.space/stavim-1s-83-32-b...bian-9-64-bit/


Я там был), возможно чтото упустил, но весь этот путь я проделал, я так понял что у него были клиентсике лицензии т.к. он о них не упомянул, про лицензию на сервер я понял, что он использовал 1c8_uni2patch_lin.
1с запускается, но просит клиенскую лицензию

----------


## vfp7

Вы обратно на копировали файл с расширением .so или .bak ?

----------


## mptk

> Вы обратно на копировали файл с расширением .so или .bak ?


backbas.so пробовал патчить в винде и линуксе, потом закидывал в папку назначяения уже.
После патча создается .bak, я его брал, переименовывал в .so и заменял в папке назначения(менял владельца и права на usr1cv8 grp1cv8 т.к. патчил от рута).

----------


## vfp7

Должно работать, причем для одной базы и 10 подключениях вообще должно быть без всяких запинок.

----------

mptk (10.04.2019)

----------


## Alf500

> Хм, ключ переделал, в эмулятор подгрузил, в терминале получил:
> 
> 
> ```
> usbhasp[5155]: Loaded key 0: '1C Enterprise Server x64 Local Key', Created: 24/03/2008 23:44:14
> usbhasp[5155]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 4)
> usbhasp[5155]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device. 
> usbhasp[5155]: Port 1 connected.
> usbhasp[5155]: Port 1 is disabled.
> ...


Почитал, в том числе между строк... Если вкратце, нашел, собрал, запустил. Уперся в формат данных в ключе. Структура понятна... непонятно в каком виде данные должны быть? Не подскажете, в какую сторону копать?

----------


## Alf500

> Структура понятна... непонятно в каком виде данные должны быть?


Пересмотрел повнимательней код... разобрался. Поднялось вроде... и сервер свою видит, и клиентам выдается.



> # ./usbhasp v8-500-user.json v8-server-x64.json
> usbhasp[2298]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 500 лицензий', Created: 21/04/2019
> usbhasp[2298]: Loaded key 1: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21/04/2019
> usbhasp[2298]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 3)
> usbhasp[2298]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
> usbhasp[2298]: Port 1 connected.
> usbhasp[2298]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device.
> usbhasp[2298]: Port 2 connected.
> usbhasp[2298]: Port 1 is disabled.
> ...

----------


## Alf500

Итак... работает все в режиме "поставил и забыл"

сочинил небольшую инструкцию, что и как... для людей, имеющих минимальный опыт использования linux, труда особого не составит собрать и запустить все это хозяйство.

Все делалось на debian-9, если у кого-то другая версия, надо будет скорректировать некоторые команды. 

1. устанавливаем либы для х32 (без них работать не будет!!!)


```
dpkg --add-architecture i386
apt-get update
apt-get install libusb-0.1-4:i386
```

2. устанавливаем исходники ядра


```
apt-get install build-essential linux-source-4.9 linux-headers-4.9.0-8-all
cd /usr/src
tar -xf linux-source-4.9.tar.xz
```

3. устанавливаем "libjansson"


```
apt-get install libjansson-dev
```

4. собираем драйвер виртуального USB
Идем сюда - https://sourceforge.net/p/usb-vhci/wiki/Home/
и качаем "vhci_hcd" и "libusb_vhci"

сначала собираем драйвер 'usb_vhci'


```
cd vhci_hcd
mkdir -p linux/4.9.0/drivers/usb/core
cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.9/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.9.0/drivers/usb/core/
```

*перед сборкой, в файлах "usb-vhci-hcd.c" и "usb-vhci-iocifc.c" находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку!!!
*

```
make KVERSION=4.9.0-8-amd64 KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.9
make install
```

загружаем полученные модули


```
insmod usb-vhci-hcd.ko
insmod usb-vhci-iocifc.ko
```

и сделаем автозагрузку модулей при старте системы


```
echo 'usb_vhci_hcd' >> /etc/modules
echo 'usb_vhci_iocifc' >> /etc/modules
```

затем собираем библиотеки 'libusb_vhci'


```
cd libusb_vhci
./configure
make
make install
```

5. собираем эмулятор UsbHasp


```
git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git
cd UsbHasp
make
```

полученный эмулятор ищем в каталоге 'UsbHasp/dist/Release/GNU-Linux/' 
осталось положить его куда-нибудь, туда же положить json-файлы ключей, и можно запускать


```
./usbhasp key1.json key2.json ... key4,json
```

для автозапуска делаем скрипт в /etc/init.d/ и регистрируем соужбу в systemctl

*6. ключи*
отличия от reg-файлов
  все DWORD-параметры записаны без "0х" в начале
  все HEX-параметры содержат те же массивы, но к каждому элементу надо приклеить все тот же "0х" в начало

структура ключа:


```
{
  "HASP Key": {
    "Name": "Key name",
    "Created": "01/01/2001",
    "Password": "00000000",
    "Type": "00000000",
    "Memory": "00000000",
    "SN": "00000000",
    "SecTable": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "NetMemory": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "Option": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "Data": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00"
  }
}
```

----------

AL2004 (22.08.2019), artem.ks (23.07.2019), beregnov (02.10.2019), cherubashka (03.04.2020), Djordjlee (09.05.2019), Freddy_Freeman (11.05.2019), freem345 (14.09.2019), freeraider (23.08.2019), Graffy (29.07.2019), HPDX2300 (26.04.2019), Ik) (23.10.2019), IronSamael (25.02.2020), Kolhoznic (15.05.2019), koy98 (22.08.2019), monster_k (30.06.2021), mr.tippler (15.08.2019), valblack (25.11.2019), vfp7 (26.04.2019), viyOld (13.08.2019), Zergos2 (15.10.2019), _MIG_ (03.12.2020)

----------


## leov-001

А можно скомпилить на тестовом сервере и подсунуть модули на рабочий сервак?

----------


## Alf500

Можно. Я себе deb-пакет собрал

----------

leov-001 (28.04.2019)

----------


## vfp7

Для ubuntu 18.04.2 x64 lts (4.15.0) по памяти напишу первую часть, в помощь другим даже с минимальными знаниями:

sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
sudo apt update
sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-4.15.0 linux-headers-4.15.0-48 libelf-dev libjansson-dev
cd /usr/src/
sudo tar -xf linux-source-4.15.0.tar.bz2
cd ~
 Качаем vhci_hcd и libusb_vhci отсюда:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/usb-...rnel%20module/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/usb-...e%20libraries/
Примерно так (можете вообще и с другого компьютера закачать, главное перебросьте эти файлы в папку пользователя этой машины):
wget http://excellmedia.dl.sourceforge.ne...d-1.15.tar.bz2
wget http://excellmedia.dl.sourceforge.ne...ci-0.7.tar.bz2
Далее:
tar -xf libusb_vhci-0.7.tar.bz2
tar -xf vhci-hcd-1.15.tar.bz2
cd vhci-hcd-1.15
mkdir -p linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core
cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/
nano usb-vhci-hcd.c
 находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку, при желании можно выделить через /*  */
nano usb-vhci-iocifc.c
 находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку
 добавляем строку #include <linux/uaccess.h> (просто сверху над первым #include в файле вставьте)
sudo make KVERSION=4.15.0-48-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0 
sudo make install
cd ~/libusb_vhci-0.7
./configure
make
make install
cd ~
wget http://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp/archive/master.zip
unzip master.zip
cd cd UsbHasp-master
make

- продолжение следует ... (пока нет времени)

----------

a350 (21.09.2019), beregnov (02.10.2019), Freddy_Freeman (11.05.2019), freeraider (23.08.2019), HPDX2300 (26.04.2019), koy98 (22.08.2019), Shaaarnir (07.07.2020), Wo0dV0rd (17.08.2020)

----------


## vfp7

Добавляю последний штрих:

sudo cp dist/Release/GNU-Linux/usbhasp /usr/local/etc
sudo /sbin/ldconfig -v
sudo nano /etc/modules
 vhci-hcd
 usb-vhci-hcd
 usb-vhci-iocifc
..

sudo nano /usr/local/etc/initreboot.sh
#!/bin/sh
/usr/local/etc/usbhasp -d /usr/local/etc/srv.json,/usr/local/etc/ws.json
sudo systemctl start srv1cv83
exit
..

sudo chmod +x /usr/local/etc/initreboot.sh
sudo crontab -e
..
@reboot	/usr/local/etc/initreboot.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
..

Переходим в папку с дистрибутивом 1с и ставим ее (если не установлена, а так же устанавливаем haspd):
( установка 1с разжевана в инете, к примеру ( i386 !, примерно аналогично делаем для x64 ) http://wiseadvice-it.ru/o-kompanii/b...-linux-ubuntu/ )
sudo apt install imagemagick unixodbc libgsf-bin t1utils
sudo apt install libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
sudo apt --fix-broken install
cd ~/Folder1cDistrib  (здесь должны быть минимум три файла: 1c-enterprise83-client_*_amd64.deb  1c-enterprise83-common_*_amd64.deb  1c-enterprise83-server_*_amd64.deb)
sudo dpkg -i 1c-enterprise83-*
wget http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/.../Ubuntu/18.04/ ( качаем два haspd*.deb файла по этой ссылке или переносим их с другого компьютера )
sudo dpkg -i haspd*
sudo systemctl disable srv1cv83

sudo reboot

Про ключ (/usr/local/etc/srv.json и /usr/local/etc/ws.json) смотрим пост выше от Alf500, примечание - поле "Data" просто сделал в одну длинную строку.
На этом все.

/ подтверждаю что система работоспособна на Ubuntu 18.04.2 *x64* LTS /
Если у кого есть желание и возможность может изготовить скрипт автоматической перекомпиляции этой системы при обновлении ядра, ему все явно сказали бы большое спасибо. (у меня проблемы с свободным временем)

ps: в прошлом посте в одной строке пропущен sudo - "make install", а должно быть "sudo make install" !!! (иначе система ругнется на недостаточные права)

----------

beregnov (02.10.2019), Freddy_Freeman (11.05.2019), freeraider (03.07.2019), koy98 (22.08.2019), Shaaarnir (07.07.2020), Wo0dV0rd (17.08.2020)

----------


## Alf500

собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*

у пакета 2 зависимости: libusb-0.1-4 и libjansson4
ставим через apt (иначе зависимости не встанут)

запускаем из каталога, где лежит usbhasp.deb


```
apt-get update
apt-get install ./usbhasp.deb -y
```

после установки проверяем появление в системе виртуальных USB-устройств
можно так (нужен пакет usbutils):


```
lsusb
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
```

либо вывод dmesg


```
hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #3
usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd
usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
usb 3-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using usb_vhci_hcd
usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
usb 3-2: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
```

ключи лежат в /opt/1c-key
какие ключи грузить, настраиваем в /etc/init.d/usbhasp
после изменений не забываем сделать systemctl daemon-reload

запуск: service usbhasp start
остановка: service usbhasp stop
статус: service usbhasp status

п.с.
прошу отписаться попробовавших... ибо интересно, все ли получилось как надо )))

----------

artem.ks (23.07.2019), delletenebre (24.07.2019), freem345 (14.09.2019), freeraider (03.07.2019), HPDX2300 (29.04.2019), IronSamael (25.02.2020), koy98 (22.08.2019), Shaaarnir (07.07.2020), SLK01 (05.05.2019), twerp (27.02.2020), valblack (25.11.2019), vfp7 (29.04.2019), Wenzor (21.09.2019), Wo0dV0rd (17.08.2020)

----------


## Alf500

собрал для x32 пакет... *брать там же*, ставить так же ;)

----------

AshWork (14.07.2019), HPDX2300 (29.04.2019), Nestea1981 (17.04.2020), Shaaarnir (07.07.2020), SLK01 (05.05.2019), valblack (25.11.2019), vfp7 (29.04.2019)

----------


## Djordjlee

Добрый день. Попробовал. Все хорошо, но при выполнении service usbhasp status выдает:

май 07 02:01:57 Ugolok systemd[1]: Starting LSB: USBHasp Emulator...
май 07 02:01:57 Ugolok usbhasp[5444]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 500 лиц
май 07 02:01:57 Ugolok usbhasp[5439]: Starting USBHasp Daemon: usbhaspd failed!
май 07 02:01:57 Ugolok systemd[1]: Started LSB: USBHasp Emulator.

То есть лицензии грузятся, а usbhaspd failed!
И соответственно 1С выдает ошибку. В чем может быть моя проблема? Да, и ядро установил 4.9.0-8-amd64. Что бы точно соответствовать

----------


## Alf500

А в syslog что при этом?

----------

vfp7 (07.05.2019)

----------


## Djordjlee

Я еще новенький в Debian. Где посмотреть?

----------


## Djordjlee

Если имеете ввиду daemon.log то
May  7 02:01:54 Ugolok usbhasp[5407]: Stopping USBHasp Daemon: usbhaspd.
May  7 02:01:54 Ugolok usbhasp[5407]: /etc/init.d/usbhasp: 48: kill: Usage: kill [-s sigspec | -signum | -sigspec] [pid | job]... or
May  7 02:01:54 Ugolok usbhasp[5407]: kill -l [exitstatus]
May  7 02:01:54 Ugolok systemd[1]: Stopped LSB: USBHasp Emulator.
May  7 02:01:57 Ugolok systemd[1]: Starting LSB: USBHasp Emulator...
May  7 02:01:57 Ugolok usbhasp[5439]: Starting USBHasp Daemon: usbhaspd failed!
May  7 02:01:57 Ugolok systemd[1]: Started LSB: USBHasp Emulator.

----------


## Djordjlee

После перезагрузки новенькое вышло:
май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok systemd[1]: Starting LSB: USBHasp Emulator...
май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 500 лицензий', Created: 21/04/2019
май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Loaded key 1: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21/04/2019
май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[699]: Starting USBHasp Daemon: usbhaspd failed!
май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok systemd[1]: Started LSB: USBHasp Emulator.

----------


## vfp7

> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?


Обычно такое выдается когда нет прав, то есть запуск происходит не от root

ps: Когда разворачивал систему на боевом сервере (Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS x64) то столкнулся с проблемой работоспособности этой системы.
Благодаря помощи Alf500 удалось найти в чем был подвох - на боевом сервере очередность старта служб отличалась от чистого тестового, и в итоге служба hasp (aksusbd) не видела ключи.
То есть запуск usbhasp должен быть после запуска aksusbd !!!
Для проверки полной работоспособности в логах должна появиться строка аналогичная: aksusbd_x86_64: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/3-2'
( для hasp от http://sentinelcustomer.gemalto.com/...x&t=all&l=all# )

----------

Alf500 (07.05.2019), Wo0dV0rd (17.08.2020)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Обычно такое выдается когда нет прав, то есть запуск происходит не от root
> 
> ps: Когда разворачивал систему на боевом сервере (Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS x64) то столкнулся с проблемой работоспособности этой системы.
> Благодаря помощи Alf500 удалось найти в чем был подвох - на боевом сервере очередность старта служб отличалась от чистого тестового, и в итоге служба hasp (aksusbd) не видела ключи.
> То есть запуск usbhasp должен быть после запуска aksusbd !!!
> Для проверки полной работоспособности в логах должна появиться строка аналогичная: aksusbd_x86_64: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/3-2'
> ( для hasp от http://sentinelcustomer.gemalto.com/...x&t=all&l=all# )


"запуск usbhasp должен быть после запуска aksusbd"  -  systemd  легко с этим справляется, ему надо правильно описать сервис (от каких он зависит)

----------

Alf500 (07.05.2019)

----------


## Alf500

> После перезагрузки новенькое вышло:
> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok systemd[1]: Starting LSB: USBHasp Emulator...
> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 500 лицензий', Created: 21/04/2019
> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Loaded key 1: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21/04/2019
> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[715]: Unable to create USB device. *Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?*
> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok usbhasp[699]: Starting USBHasp Daemon: usbhaspd failed!
> май 07 02:49:41 Ugolok systemd[1]: Started LSB: USBHasp Emulator.


Как всегда ответ кроется в вопросе.
Проверьте наличие загруженного модуля, обозначенного в логе. Если модуль не грузится, Надо искать причину отказа

----------


## Alf500

> "запуск usbhasp должен быть после запуска aksusbd"  -  systemd  легко с этим справляется, ему надо правильно описать сервис (от каких он зависит)


Честно говоря, даже не предполагал, что последовательность важна. У меня в дебиан никакой разницы не замечал. Рестартовал aksusbd при работающем usbhasp... не заметил никакой зависимости. Это ж usb... все хватает на лету. Странно... на всякий случай пропишу зависимость в сервисе.
За помощь спасибо

----------


## vfp7

Подтвердилось что последовательность важна (Ubuntu 18.04.2 x64)
Если она не соблюдается то вываливается такое сообщение:
aksusbd_x86_64: open_sock: connect() failed: No such file or directory
Хотя при этом usb-key устройство создано.
Копать в чем суть этой проблемы не буду, лучше разберусь с точной очередностью старта всех служб в цепочке, так как судя по всему она может измениться в зависимости от роли сервера.
Еще момент - эта система капризная по предсказуемости работоспособности, подозреваю что эта проблема опять упирается в последовательность старта служб, и оставления "хвостов" от какой либо из служб.
Сейчас переключу внимание на эти моменты, так как на текущий момент времени у меня нет уверенности в надежности этой системы (поэтому и не ставлю ее как сервис, - пускай поработает на скриптах)

----------


## Djordjlee

Тогда вопрос. А Вы на убунту или по дебиан делаете? Или все равно? Просто интересно какую систему ставить для проверки

----------


## vfp7

Ubuntu начиная с 17.10 интенсивно изменяется, в 18.04 уже приходится обращать внимание на многие изменившиеся моменты, и то что в ранних релизах делалось на раз-два, теперь иногда вызывает дополнительные затруднения.
По стабильности и быстродействию ощущаются очень положительные изменения, но за это платишь более глубоким изучением новшеств в этой ОСи.
Так что выбор только за Вами и тем железом на котором будет работать все это (к примеру некоторые ОСи или их версии не поддерживают "из коробки" какие либо аппаратные Raid контроллеры, что для корпоративного использования будет весьма ощутимым минусом)
Опять же на чистой свежезалитой тестовой системе поднялось все это без проблем а при разворачивании на боевом сервере возникли проблемы ...
ps: кидайте монетку - орел или решка :good:

----------


## Djordjlee

НЕ. Я имел ввиду для Вашей сборки . Вы ж под Debian делали. Потом говорите про Убунту

----------


## tranger

У меня при установке вылетело



> cp: target '/lib/modules/4.9.0/kernel/drivers/usb/host/' is not a directory
> depmod: WARNING: could not open /lib/modules/4.9.0/modules.order: No such file or directory
> depmod: WARNING: could not open /lib/modules/4.9.0/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:514 lookup_builtin_file() could not open builtin file '/lib/modules/4.9.0/modules.builtin.bin'
> modprobe: FATAL: Module usb-vhci-hcd not found in directory /lib/modules/4.9.0
> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:514 lookup_builtin_file() could not open builtin file '/lib/modules/4.9.0/modules.builtin.bin'
> modprobe: FATAL: Module usb-vhci-iocifc not found in directory /lib/modules/4.9.0
> chmod: cannot access '/dev/usb-vhci': No such file or directory

----------


## Djordjlee

Одним словом, спасибо ув. Alf500. Установил. Но, учитываю моя мало грамотность в Linux , получилось чисто методом научного тыка. Сперва установил ядро 4-9-0-8. Потом deb пакет. Затем по вышеуказанной  инструкции по установке на debian, выполнил все шаги, с учетом новых названий папок. И у меня все заработало. Низкий поклон ув.alf500

----------


## vfp7

Отпишу про подводные камни в ubuntu 18.04.2 x64
Есть вероятность что может потребоваться дополнительно - chmod 0666 /dev/usb-vhci
Далее подводные камни касаются всех версий linux:
1. Сервис работы с внешними источниками данных через ODBC - для всех не назначать, если же используете COM то или разворачивать кластер с виндовой машиной (win10 хватит за глаза) или в помощь: http://alah-my.blogspot.com/2013/02/...untu-1204.html
2. Формат журнала регистрации - при проблемах использовать старого образца
http://www.gilev.ru/tag/%D0%B6%D1%83...6%D0%B8%D0%B8/

Сейчас у меня на боевом сервере брыкается "Сервис сеансовых данных", понять это можно по окну ошибки "Не найдено ни одного сервера с размещенным сервисом ..."
 - заблокировал его до выяснения источника проблемы (блокировки сервисов 1с через "Требования назначения функциональности")

----------


## tranger

Пытаюсь поставить на Centos 7 (3.10).
vhci_hcd поставился.
А вот libusb_vhci не компилируется:




> [root@localhost libusb_vhci-0.7]# make
> make  all-recursive
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/libusb_vhci-0.7'
> Making all in src
> make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/libusb_vhci-0.7/src'
> /bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -pthread -Wall -O2 -g -O2 -MT libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.Tpo -c -o libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.lo `test -f 'libusb_vhci.c' || echo './'`libusb_vhci.c
> libtool: compile:  gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -pthread -Wall -O2 -g -O2 -MT libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.Tpo -c libusb_vhci.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.o
> libusb_vhci.c: In function 'usb_vhci_from_iso_packets_errno':
> libusb_vhci.c:394:2: warning: passing argument 1 of 'usb_vhci_from_errno' makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]
> ...

----------


## tranger

Поставил 'Development Tools' и всё скомпилировалось и установилось

----------


## tranger

Всё скомпилировалось, уже обрадовался, стал usbhasp скармливать ключ и получил - Segmentation fault (core dumped)

----------


## tranger

Извиняюсь за флуд. Исправил несколько ошибок в исходниках. Всё работает. Позже выложу инструкцию по компиляции на Centos 7.

----------


## Freddy_Freeman

> собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*
> 
> прошу отписаться попробовавших... ибо интересно, все ли получилось как надо )))


Попробовал на удачу в убунте - не встало ), однако ключи пригодились))

----------


## Freddy_Freeman

> Для ubuntu 18.04.2 x64 lts (4.15.0)


Респект, alf500 и vfp7! По их инструкциям сделал за один вечер! Работает!

----------

vfp7 (13.05.2019)

----------


## Freddy_Freeman

Почему то файловые базы не хотят работать с эмулятором хаспа (
Не критично, ведь серверный вариант рабочий, но всё же печаль.

----------


## HPDX2300

Опять я про программные лицухи - "чую запах крови"

читаю http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/518571/

"...
Установка библиотеки криптографии

Для работы утилиты ring необходимо установить библиотеку криптографии "Unlimited Strength Java(TM) Cryptography Extension (JCE) Policy Files"  - два файла local_policy.jar и US_export_policy.jar, заменив существующие файлы с более ограниченной криптографией.

Если не установить библиотеку, то утилита выдает ошибку вида:

Ошибка получения списка лицензий.
По причине: Ошибка при работе с хранилищем лицензий.
 По причине: Данный ключ не поддерживается данным крипто-провайдером.
 Необходимо установить крипто-провайдер, поддерживающий алгоритм AES 256 CBC с режимом шифрования PKCS5Padding
 (Например, Unlimited Strength Java(TM) Cryptography Extension (JCE) Policy Files for the Java(TM) Platform,
 Standard Edition (Java SE) Runtime Environment 7).
 На данный момент используется крипто-провайдер: SunJCE 1.8
..."

Итак. Если лицензия "подписана/зашифрована" (подробностей не знаю) с использованием симметричного алгоритма шифрования AES 256 CBC, то ключ шифрования должен быть внутри инструмента (license-tools + ring). Когда я его заполучу - изготовление файлов .lic будет тривиальной задачей. кто-нибудь покажет мне первые 2-3 строки проф-лицухи? Как выглядит файл запроса лицухи я видел на форуме, и его мона сформировать самому.

----------


## tranger

*Инструкция для тех, кто хочет поставить эмулятор на Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0)*


*Обновляем пакеты и делаем ребут:*


```
yum update
reboot -f
```


*Устанавливаем исходники ядра:*


```
yum install "kernel-devel-uname-r == $(uname -r)"
```


*Устанавливаем пакеты:*


```
yum install wget nano usbutils git jansson-devel 
yum groupinstall "Development Tools"
```


*Собираем драйвер виртуального USB:*
Переходим на http://sourceforge.net/projects/usb-...ernel%20module и качаем vhci-hcd-1.15.tar.gz
Переходим на https://sourceforge.net/projects/usb...e%20libraries/ и качаем libusb_vhci-0.7.tar.gz
Кидаем всё в /usr/src


```
cd /usr/src
tar xzvf vhci-hcd-1.15.tar.gz
tar xzvf libusb_vhci-0.7.tar.gz
```


*Собираем usb_vhci:*


```
cd vhci-hcd-1.15
mkdir -p "/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/linux/$(uname -r)/drivers/usb/core"
cp "/usr/src/kernels/$(uname -r)/include/linux/usb/hcd.h" "/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/linux/$(uname -r)/drivers/usb/core/"
#В файлах "usb-vhci-hcd.c" и "usb-vhci-iocifc.c" находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем
make KVERSION="$(uname -r)" KSRC="/usr/src/kernels/$(uname -r)"
make install
```


*Загружаем модули в ядро:*


```
insmod "/usr/lib/modules/"$(uname -r)"/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-vhci-hcd.ko"
insmod "/usr/lib/modules/"$(uname -r)"/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-vhci-iocifc.ko"
```


*Собираем библиотеки libusb_vhci:*


```
cd /usr/src/libusb_vhci-0.7
./configure
make
make install
cp /usr/local/lib/*.so* /usr/lib64
ldconfig -v
```


*Собираем эмулятор UsbHasp:*


```
cd /usr/src
git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git
cd /usr/src/UsbHasp
#В /usr/src/UsbHasp/nbproject/Makefile-Release.mk заменить "CFLAGS=" на "CFLAGS=-std=gnu99"
make
cp /usr/src/UsbHasp/dist/Release/GNU-Linux/usbhasp /usr/bin
```


*Эмулятор готов, запускается следующим образом:* 


```
usbhasp -d key1.json key2.json ... keyN.json
```


*Структура ключа:*


```
{
  "HASP Key": {
    "Name": "Key name",
    "Created": "01/01/2001",
    "Password": "00000000",
    "Type": "00000000",
    "Memory": "00000000",
    "SN": "00000000",
    "SecTable": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "NetMemory": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "Option": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "Data": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00"
  }
}
```


*Установка драйвера HASP:*


```
cd /usr/src
wget http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/...tos.x86_64.rpm
wget http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/...tos.x86_64.rpm
yum install haspd-7.90-eter1centos.x86_64.rpm
yum install haspd-modules-7.90-eter1centos.x86_64.rpm
```

Если ставить с помощью rpm -ihv - установка не произойдет.

Часть инструкций взята у *Alf500* и *vfp7*.

----------

AL2004 (07.10.2019), beregnov (03.10.2019), collapss (21.10.2019), dj_mcwave (05.11.2019), ENOSYS (13.12.2019), freem345 (14.09.2019), Graffy (29.07.2019), HPDX2300 (12.05.2019), kalk (25.02.2020), koy98 (17.06.2020), lord_lev (30.11.2019), MisteRun (29.07.2019), reid (14.01.2020), Romacop (29.07.2019), romanex (15.05.2020), RoomKaz (20.03.2020), sergnn52 (12.05.2019), Shaaarnir (07.07.2020), Sprinter2000 (13.06.2019), valblack (25.11.2019), vfp7 (13.05.2019), vitalikmv (04.09.2019), z8491 (23.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Благодарю!
Осталось ещё чуть-чуть - создать механизм автоматической пересборки модулей ядра сразу после установки нового ядра. За образец можно взять оракловый VirtualBox (кстати, говорят, что его делают наши парни в Питере, по-найму там работающие на буржуев)

----------


## tranger

Читал выше, что "запуск usbhasp должен быть после запуска aksusbd". Проверил, на Centos7 x64 такой проблемы нет. 
Но возникла другая проблема. У меня эмулятор ключа и haspd стоят на одном сервере, а 1С стоит на другом сервере. Если отваливается процесс с эмулятором или процесс haspd (на самом деле процессы не отваливались, я вручную убил их, так как в процессе эксплуатации всякое может быть), и в этот момент кто-то пытается подключиться - соответственно он получает ошибку, что ключ не обнаружен. Дальше заново поднимаем процесс с эмулятором. Пытаемся подключиться - ошибка не уходит. Пробовал и haspd перезапускать, и порядок запуска эмулятора и haspd менял. Только перезапуск srv1cv83 помогает.
Может кто-то знает как исправить эту проблему?


Для удалённого подключения 1С сервера к haspd использую следующие настройки:
В /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf/nethasp.ini добавляю:


```
[NH_COMMON]
NH_IPX = Disabled
NH_NETBIOS = Disabled
NH_TCPIP = Enabled
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.0.5; IP адрес компьютера с менеджером лицензий.
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled
```

----------


## Djordjlee

Ребят, может кто подскажет, что бы не проверялась конфигурация на лицензию? Под Linux. Можно под винду

----------


## sergnn52

Эмулятор готов, запускается следующим образом: 


Этот этап можно чуть подробнее разжевать, что куда и как
0x везде рисовать ? (чуть раньше это описывалось)

Структура ключа разбита
"Data"
"EDStruct"

Верно ?

----------


## vfp7

> Читал выше, что "запуск usbhasp должен быть после запуска aksusbd". Проверил, на Centos7 x64 такой проблемы нет. 
> Но возникла другая проблема. У меня эмулятор ключа и haspd стоят на одном сервере, а 1С стоит на другом сервере. Если отваливается процесс с эмулятором или процесс haspd (на самом деле процессы не отваливались, я вручную убил их, так как в процессе эксплуатации всякое может быть), и в этот момент кто-то пытается подключиться - соответственно он получает ошибку, что ключ не обнаружен. Дальше заново поднимаем процесс с эмулятором. Пытаемся подключиться - ошибка не уходит. Пробовал и haspd перезапускать, и порядок запуска эмулятора и haspd менял. Только перезапуск srv1cv83 помогает.
> Может кто-то знает как исправить эту проблему?


Очередность старта сервисов в Ubuntu 18.04.2 x64:
1. HaspLM, aksusbd
2. UsbHasp
3. с задержкой srv1cv83
Иначе получаются ошибки вида hasp не видит ключ, или 1С не видит ключ в hasp

По Вашей проблеме - речь идет про кластер? Вы указали не полные данные что бы понять про что идет речь. Если про кластер или его гибрид, то только перезапуск srv1cv83, так как раздача ключей клиентам проходит ее средствами.

ps: разобрался с брыкающимся "Сервис сеансовых данных" в кластере (из моего прошлого поста) - можно сказать что так в 1С и должно быть. "Требования назначения функциональности" весьма специфично работает в кластере 1С, и что бы избежать недоразумений рекомендую использовать параметр "Авто", и через приоритеты выставлять желаемую очередность. Дополнительно можно ограничить потребление памяти сервису 1С в тех же настройках серверов кластера.
Так что теперь могу сказать что и на боевом сервере получил рабочую и предсказуемую 1С на ubuntu 18.04.2 x64, причем работоспособную даже в кластере.

----------


## Alf500

> Эмулятор готов, запускается следующим образом: 
> 
> 
> Этот этап можно чуть подробнее разжевать, что куда и как
> 0x везде рисовать ? (чуть раньше это описывалось)
> 
> Структура ключа разбита
> "Data"
> "EDStruct"
> ...


*отличия от reg-файлов
все DWORD-параметры записаны без "0х" в начале
все HEX-параметры содержат те же массивы, но к каждому элементу надо приклеить все тот же "0х" в начало*


```
{
  "HASP Key": {
    "Name": "Key name",
    "Created": "01/01/2001",
    "Password": "00000000",
    "Type": "00000000",
    "Memory": "00000000",
    "SN": "00000000",
    "Option": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "SecTable": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "NetMemory": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "EDStruct": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00",
    "Data": "0x00,0x00,.........,0x00"
  }
}
```

----------


## threeom

поставил эмуль на centos 7, вроде заработал, но 1ска вылетает с сообщением "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена."

----------


## Kolhoznic

Сколько бы не пытался установить и руками и из пакета который собрал Alf500 (за что ему огромнейшее спасибо). вылетает постоянно ошибка:
systemctl status haspd
aksusbd[1075]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90.1.81737, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
haspd[1039]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
winehasp[1088]: winehasp 2.00 loaded
haspd[1039]: Running winehasp... [ DONE ]
hasplm[1097]: HASP LM v8.30 loaded
haspd[1039]: Running hasplm... [ DONE ]
hasplmd[1106]: HASP LM v22.0.1.84151 loaded
haspd[1039]: Running hasplmd... [ DONE ]
systemd[1]: Started LSB: Hasp keys support.
aksusbd[1075]:aksusbd_req_dev_connect: write() failed: -1, Bad file descriptor

aksusbd и  license manager следующие:
haspd_7.90-eter1debian_amd64.deb
haspd-modules_7.90-eter1debian_amd64.deb

хотя lsusb выдает:
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle

сначала запускаю:
systemctl start haspd
только после добавляю ключ как было сказано выше.

syslog
aksusbd[1075]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90.1.81737, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
haspd[1039]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
winehasp[1088]: winehasp 2.00 loaded
haspd[1039]: Running winehasp... [ DONE ]
hasplm[1097]: HASP LM v8.30 loaded
haspd[1039]: Running hasplm... [ DONE ]
hasplmd[1106]: HASP LM v22.0.1.84151 loaded
haspd[1039]: Running hasplmd... [ DONE ]
systemd[1]: Started LSB: Hasp keys support.
usbhasp[1125]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 500 лицензий', Created: 21/04/2019
kernel: [  371.456520] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.3: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-05-14)
kernel: [  371.456525] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.3: --> Backend: USB VHCI user-mode IOCTL-interface
kernel: [  371.456531] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.3: VHCI Host Controller
kernel: [  371.456537] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
kernel: [  371.456610] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
kernel: [  371.456613] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
kernel: [  371.456615] usb usb6: Product: VHCI Host Controller
kernel: [  371.456617] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.0-9-amd64 usb_vhci_hcd
kernel: [  371.456618] usb usb6: SerialNumber: usb_vhci_hcd.3
usbhasp[1125]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.3 (bus# 6)
kernel: [  371.461747] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found
kernel: [  371.461819] hub 6-0:1.0: 1 port detected
kernel: [  371.462020] usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #6
usbhasp[1128]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[1128]: Port 1 connected.
usbhasp[1128]: Port 1 is disabled.
kernel: [  371.788771] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd
usbhasp[1128]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
kernel: [  371.929811] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
kernel: [  371.929815] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
kernel: [  371.929817] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
aksusbd: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/6-1'
aksusbd[1075]: aksusbd_req_dev_connect: write() failed: -1, Bad file descriptor
systemd[1]: Starting Cleanup of Temporary Directories...
systemd[1]: Started Cleanup of Temporary Directories.

Может это из-за версий 86 и 64?

----------


## Alf500

Посмотрите права на /dev/usb-vhci 
Должно быть 0666

----------


## Kolhoznic

> Посмотрите права на /dev/usb-vhci 
> Должно быть 0666


crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    248,   0 май 15 21:13 usb-vhci

----------


## Kolhoznic

> Посмотрите права на /dev/usb-vhci 
> Должно быть 0666


Не могу понять что не так. Может установить ubuntu или centos?

----------


## Alf500

Насколько я вижу, ядро видит устройство на шине 6. Дальше демон aksusb должен его подхватить. 
А в /dev/aks/hasp есть что-то вроде 6-1?
Под каким пользователем запускается aksusb? может банально прав не хватает?

----------


## Kolhoznic

> Насколько я вижу, ядро видит устройство на шине 6. Дальше демон aksusb должен его подхватить. 
> А в /dev/aks/hasp есть что-то вроде 6-1?
> Под каким пользователем запускается aksusb? может банально прав не хватает?


Безымянный123.jpg

Все запущено из под root


>> /dev/aks/hasp есть что-то вроде 6-1

Да есть.

----------


## vfp7

winehasp - я бы сменил на Sentinel_LDK_Ubuntu_DEB_Run-time_Installer.tar.gz

----------


## Alf500

в /etc/udev/rules.d есть правила для HASP?
что там?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Не могу понять что не так. Может установить ubuntu или centos?


вот именно. с этого надо было начинать - указать на какой линух громоздишь эмулятор.
проще всего делать "как доктор прописал" - работать на "Ubuntu 18.04.2 x86-64" или "CentOS-7 x86-64"

----------


## Kolhoznic

> winehasp - я бы сменил на Sentinel_LDK_Ubuntu_DEB_Run-time_Installer.tar.gz


Заменил, но LM теперь не виден в сети.

----------


## Kolhoznic

> в /etc/udev/rules.d есть правила для HASP?
> что там?


после замены на Sentinel_LDK_Ubuntu_DEB_Run-time_Installer.tar.gz

# HASP rules
ACTION=="add|change|bind", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0529", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001", MODE="664", ENV{HASP}="1", SYMLINK+="aks/hasp/%k", RUN+="/usr/sbin/aksusbd_x86_64 -c $root/aks/hasp/$kernel"
ACTION=="remove", ENV{HASP}=="1", RUN+="/usr/sbin/aksusbd_x86_64 -r $root/aks/hasp/$kernel"

# SENTINEL rules
ACTION=="add|change|bind", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0529", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0003", KERNEL!="hiddev*", MODE="666", GROUP="plugdev", ENV{SENTINELHID}="1", SYMLINK+="aks/sentinelhid/%k"


Ошибки в syslog пропали

May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678282] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.2: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-05-14)
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678286] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.2: --> Backend: USB VHCI user-mode IOCTL-interface
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678291] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.2: VHCI Host Controller
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678300] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678416] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678419] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678421] usb usb5: Product: VHCI Host Controller
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678423] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.0-9-amd64 usb_vhci_hcd
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678424] usb usb5: SerialNumber: usb_vhci_hcd.2
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678841] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.678853] hub 5-0:1.0: 1 port detected
May 17 08:38:02 srv-keys kernel: [  507.679033] usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #5
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys usbhasp[658]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys usbhasp[658]: Port 1 connected.
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys usbhasp[658]: Port 1 is disabled.
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.004731] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys usbhasp[658]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.145772] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.145777] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.145779] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys aksusbd_x86_64: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/5-1'
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.145772] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.145777] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys kernel: [  508.145779] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
May 17 08:38:03 srv-keys aksusbd_x86_64: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/5-1'

Но теперь LM не виден в сети. Подскажите где настройки файл настройки LMа?
И где посмотреть подключился ли ключ к демону. systemctl status выдает

systemctl status aksusbd

● aksusbd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/aksusbd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Fri 2019-05-17 08:36:26 MSK; 17min ago
  Process: 623 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/aksusbd (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 624 (aksusbd)
    Tasks: 3 (limit: 4915)
   CGroup: /system.slice/aksusbd.service
           └─624 /usr/sbin/aksusbd

systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)...
aksusbd[624]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90.1.81737, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon).

systemctl status hasplmd
● hasplmd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/hasplmd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Fri 2019-05-17 08:36:26 MSK; 19min ago
  Process: 627 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/hasplmd -s (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 628 (hasplmd)
    Tasks: 6 (limit: 4915)
   CGroup: /system.slice/hasplmd.service
           └─628 /usr/sbin/hasplmd -s

systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)...
srv-keys hasplmd[628]: HASP LM v22.0.1.84151 loaded
srv-keys systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon).

----------


## vfp7

sudo nano /etc/hasplm/hasplm.ini
[SERVER]
ACCremote = 1
..

sudo nano /etc/haspd/hasplm.conf
..
NHS_IP_LIMIT = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.0.0/24
..

http://server:1947/

http://safenet-sentinel.ru/faq/dev/sentinel/acc/

----------


## Kolhoznic

> sudo nano /etc/hasplm/hasplm.ini
> [SERVER]
> ACCremote = 1
> ..
> 
> sudo nano /etc/haspd/hasplm.conf
> ..
> NHS_IP_LIMIT = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.0.0/24
> ..
> ...


не .. Не получается .. ставлю убунту (был дебиан)

----------


## leov-001

https://safenet-sentinel.ru/faq/dev/hl#6422

Почему в Sentinel Admin Сontrol Center не видно лицензий и сессий HASP HL? Подходит ли драйвер от Sentinel LDK (SRM) для HASP HL?

Sentinel Admin Сontrol Center –  это web-интерфейс менеджера лицензий, встроенного в драйвер от системы защиты Sentinel LDK (SRM), ключи Sentinel (HASP) не работают с ним в рамках системы защиты HASP HL.

Для работы USB ключей защиты по сети в рамках системы защиты HASP HL существует другой менеджер лицензий - HASP License Manager 8.32, который устанавливается отдельно.

Драйвер от системы защиты Sentinel LDK (SRM) обеспечивает работу ключа Sentinel (HASP) как устройства на ПК, а для работы ключа с защищённым ПО по сети (в рамках системы защиты HASP HL) нужен ещё и менеджер лицензий 8.32, Sentinel Admin Сontrol Center при этом никак не задействуется и на отображение/не отображение в нём ключей внимание обращать не стоит.

----------

vfp7 (17.05.2019)

----------


## vfp7

> не .. Не получается .. ставлю убунту (был дебиан)


Не торопитесь - у Вас уже все получилось.
Теперь сделайте так:
sudo netstat -lunp | grep 475

У Вас наверняка там будет пустота ... так как Вы упустили последний штрих:

http://www.safenet-sentinel.ru/helpd...-space/#tabs-1
Менеджер лицензий для Linux. Версия 8.3: *hasplm_linux_8.30.tgz*

Этот запускаемый файлик "hasplm" запустите сначала вручную от рута и убедитесь что открылся порт 475 что бы успокоиться :vseok: :
 sudo netstat -lunp | grep 475
 , а далее пропишите старт hasplm перед стартом 1С (то есть после запуска UsbHasp)
У меня к примеру вся очередность запусков прописана в скрипте, а кто то делает это через очередность в службах:
..
/usr/local/etc/hasplm
..

----------

Imibion (07.10.2021), redhat2020 (12.05.2022)

----------


## kissler

> Для ubuntu 18.04.2 x64 lts (4.15.0) по памяти напишу первую часть, в помощь другим даже с минимальными знаниями:
> 
> - продолжение следует ... (пока нет времени)


cd ~/libusb_vhci-0.7
./configure
make

остановился над вот этим просит recompile with -fPIC

/bin/bash ../libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link g++ -pthread -Wall -Weffc++ -Wold-style-cast -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsign-promo -Wstrict-null-sentinel -fno-enforce-eh-specs -O2   -lpthread  -o libusb_vhci.la -rpath /usr/local/lib libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.lo libusb_vhci_la-urb.lo libusb_vhci_la-port_stat.lo libusb_vhci_la-work.lo libusb_vhci_la-hcd.lo libusb_vhci_la-local_hcd.lo  -lpthread 
libtool: link: g++  -fPIC -DPIC -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/crtbeginS.o  .libs/libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-urb.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-port_stat.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-work.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-hcd.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-local_hcd.o   -lpthread -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../../lib -L/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -L/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crtn.o  -pthread -O2   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libusb_vhci.so.0 -o .libs/libusb_vhci.so.0.0.0
/usr/bin/ld: .libs/libusb_vhci_la-urb.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol `_ZTVN3usb3urbE' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
Makefile:432: recipe for target 'libusb_vhci.la' failed
make[2]: *** [libusb_vhci.la] Error 1

----------


## Kolhoznic

> cd ~/libusb_vhci-0.7
> ./configure
> make
> 
> остановился над вот этим просит recompile with -fPIC
> 
> /bin/bash ../libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link g++ -pthread -Wall -Weffc++ -Wold-style-cast -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsign-promo -Wstrict-null-sentinel -fno-enforce-eh-specs -O2   -lpthread  -o libusb_vhci.la -rpath /usr/local/lib libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.lo libusb_vhci_la-urb.lo libusb_vhci_la-port_stat.lo libusb_vhci_la-work.lo libusb_vhci_la-hcd.lo libusb_vhci_la-local_hcd.lo  -lpthread 
> libtool: link: g++  -fPIC -DPIC -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/crtbeginS.o  .libs/libusb_vhci_la-libusb_vhci.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-urb.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-port_stat.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-work.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-hcd.o .libs/libusb_vhci_la-local_hcd.o   -lpthread -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../../lib -L/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -L/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -L/usr/lib/../lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crtn.o  -pthread -O2   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libusb_vhci.so.0 -o .libs/libusb_vhci.so.0.0.0
> /usr/bin/ld: .libs/libusb_vhci_la-urb.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol `_ZTVN3usb3urbE' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
> ...


попробуй перед make сделать ./configure --disable-shared

----------


## Kolhoznic

> Не торопитесь - у Вас уже все получилось.
> Теперь сделайте так:
> sudo netstat -lunp | grep 475
> 
> У Вас наверняка там будет пустота ... так как Вы упустили последний штрих:
> 
> http://www.safenet-sentinel.ru/helpd...-space/#tabs-1
> Менеджер лицензий для Linux. Версия 8.3: *hasplm_linux_8.30.tgz*
> 
> ...


Да ..после запуска hasplm комп действительно появился в сети
но ключей нет. А какой вы используете драйвер хасп?
Я использую этот : https://supportportal.gemalto.com/cs...icle=KB0018315 
Там внутри уже есть LM, что и ввело меня в заблуждение.

----------


## kissler

Сделал make clear и ./configure CXXFLAGS=-fPIC CFLAGS=-fPIC
Все прошло ))

----------


## kissler

А как ключик привязать к хаспу и какой кто в курсе?

----------


## vfp7

> А как ключик привязать к хаспу и какой кто в курсе?


В соседней теме про Windows от мультикея (дамп), под разрядность используемого сервера 1С и/или клиентский.

----------


## HPDX2300

сервер кластера на линуксе не просит ключ, если с ним работают не более 10 сеансов - значит надо хакнуть один из исполняемых файлов сервера и заменить константу 10 на 13 :D
А то тут все про эмуляторы, для них есть отдельная тема "Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x"
Название этой темы по-смыслу ближе к "reverse engineering"

----------

redhat2020 (12.05.2022)

----------


## Alf500

> сервер кластера на линуксе не просит ключ, если с ним работают не более 10 сеансов - значит надо хакнуть один из исполняемых файлов сервера и заменить константу 10 на 13 :D


А как быть с ограничением на 1 процесс? ))

----------


## HPDX2300

> А как быть с ограничением на 1 процесс? ))


аналогично. хакнуть. поскольку придется редактировать исполняемые модули, то бороться придется с крахом платформы "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
как ни крути, а этот крах системы придется бороть когда "1 сек" решит прекратить халяву "1 процесс, не более 10 сеансов", или прекратит использование HASP-ключей.

----------

redhat2020 (12.05.2022)

----------


## vfp7

> аналогично. хакнуть. поскольку придется редактировать исполняемые модули, то бороться придется с крахом платформы "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
> как ни крути, а этот крах системы придется бороть когда "1 сек" решит прекратить халяву "1 процесс, не более 10 сеансов", или прекратит использование HASP-ключей.


и такой вариант развития предусмотрен ... незачем опережать события ...
ps: хотя "правильный" дистрибутив для linux x64 был бы приятен

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> поставил эмуль на centos 7, вроде заработал, но 1ска вылетает с сообщением "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена."


у меня тоже такая ошибка вылетает после 20-30 сек работы. В чем может быть причина?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Сообщение от threeom
> 
> 
> поставил эмуль на centos 7, вроде заработал, но 1ска вылетает с сообщением "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена."
> 
> 
> у меня тоже такая ошибка вылетает после 20-30 сек работы. В чем может быть причина?


Это интересно, если тока платформа "девственница".
Опишите подробнее: платформа для линуха? какая версия? ошибка клиента или сервера? сервер файловый или кластерный? что-то делали на кленте или можно ничего не делать и через 30 сек  крах (аналогично срабатыванию защиты против изменения исполняемых модулей +обнаружение эмуля vusbbus)?

Такая строка ошибки встречается в ресурсах двух модулей, backbas и backend. и её сокр.название IDS_KEYWASLOST.
Такое бывает в клиентской части, когда backbas "вылечен" унипатчем.
Когда работает эмуль, тогда платформа и клиента и сервера может быть "нелеченная" ( "девственница").

----------

redhat2020 (12.05.2022)

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Платформа скачана с releases.1c.ru версия 8.3.11.3133. Для линукса. Ошибка скорее клиента, Сижу в Управляемой базе вроде ничего не выходит. Открываю обычную базу, открываю отчет и выдает ошибку. Запускаю Тест Гилева и на 20% во всех случаях выдает ошибку эту. Эмуль вроде работает, ибо не запустилась бы

----------


## HPDX2300

> Платформа скачана с releases.1c.ru версия 8.3.11.3133. Для линукса. Ошибка скорее клиента, Сижу в Управляемой базе вроде ничего не выходит. Открываю обычную базу, открываю отчет и выдает ошибку. Запускаю Тест Гилева и на 20% во всех случаях выдает ошибку эту. Эмуль вроде работает, ибо не запустилась бы


все происходит на CentOS-7 ?
разрядность плаформы 32 или 64 ?
а почему версия платформы такая древняя? это обусловлено используемой типовой конф-ей ?
какое название типовой конф.?
название отчета ?
если ничего не делать, то ошибка не выскочит через 30 сек ?

мне интересно тока для воспроизведения поведения т.е. "налетание на грабли".
ведь что тут самой интересеное - плаформа нелечена, эмуль работает, а защитный механизм кричит о петере связи с ключом. Глюк плаформы или проявление защитных механизмов платформы?

"Сижу в Управляемой базе" - т.е. тонким клиентом подключился к серверу?
"Открываю обычную базу" - открыл файловую базу толстым или тонким клиентом? (смотреть Справка -> О программе)
там же (смотреть Справка -> О программе) после слова "Лицензия" написано название ключа, по нему понятно "ключ локальный или сетевой?"

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS 64-битная. Конфигурации всегда на этой работали, вот и такую поставил. Пока не требуется обновляться. Но ради интереса, могу поставить поновее. Конфа хоть чистая, хоть какая. Правда у меня были открыты две конфигурации и два клиента. В конфигурации вылетело, когда нажал на "Открыть СКД". 30 сек это не фиксированное время. В какой-то момент определенный вылетает, когда на что-то нажимаешь.

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Может я немного сам не догоняю... Я все никак не мог перейти на линукс, потому что 1С нужен был. А Wine мне не нравится. Ввиду моих нулевых навыков так выходит? Хотя я второй, у кого так...

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Вот снял запись https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5pMg/3EVWpJYVX

----------

HPDX2300 (30.05.2019)

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Поставил 8.3.13.1865, так же вылетает

----------


## HPDX2300

> Поставил 8.3.13.1865, так же вылетает


пробуй увеличить таймауты работы с ключом (NH_SESSION NH_SEND_RCV они по 1-2 сек):
редактируй или создай файл файл nethasp.ini в папке /home/_логин_ /.1cv8/1C/1cv8/

[NH_COMMON]
NH_TCPIP=Enabled
NH_SESSION=10
NH_SEND_RCV=10
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR=192.168.56.101
NH_PORT_NUMBER=475
NH_TCPIP_METHOD=UDP
NH_USE_BROADCAST=Disabled


NH_SERVER_ADDR - это адрес компа где эмуль живет

----------

vfp7 (30.05.2019)

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> пробуй увеличить таймауты работы с ключом (NH_SESSION NH_SEND_RCV они по 1-2 сек):
> редактируй или создай файл файл nethasp.ini в папке /home/_логин_ /.1cv8/1C/1cv8/
> 
> [NH_COMMON]
> NH_TCPIP=Enabled
> NH_SESSION=10
> NH_SEND_RCV=10
> [NH_TCPIP]
> NH_SERVER_ADDR=192.168.56.101
> ...


не помогло, может я все таки что-то не то сделал или пропустил?

----------


## leov-001

> не помогло, может я все таки что-то не то сделал или пропустил?


Поставь дамп на 100 пользователей. На 500 сделами из 100

----------


## HPDX2300

> не помогло, может я все таки что-то не то сделал или пропустил?


диспетчером файлов зайди в папку (если нет такой - создай) /home/_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/log
там все удали, если есть
диспетчером файлов зайди в папку (если нет такой - создай) /home/_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/conf
создай файл logcfg.xml
такого содержания:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<config xmlns="http://v8.1c.ru/v8/tech-log">
<log location="/home/_вписать_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/log" history="96">
<event>
<eq property="name" value="LIC"/>
</event>
<event>
<eq property="name" value="HASP"/>
</event>
<event>
<eq property="name" value="EXCP"/>
</event>
<event>
<eq property="name" value="EXCPCNTX"/>
</event>
<property name="all"/>
</log>
</config>

запусти 1С и тест гилёва - поймай ошибку.

диспетчером файлов зайди в папку /home/_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/log
отсортируй по дате
зайди в новейшую папку с именем типа 1cv8_xxxxxx или  1cv8с_xxxxxx
там файл с раширением .log
включи "расширенный режим" редактирования ответа и вложи файл в ответ
файл logcfg.xml переименуй или перемести, иначе всегда техн.журннал будет создаваться и место на диске будет убывать понапрасну

----------

vfp7 (30.05.2019)

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

1сv8s.zip1cv8.zip
Сделал все как написали, появились две папки с названиями 1cv8* и 1cv8c*. На всякий оба приложил

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> Поставь дамп на 100 пользователей. На 500 сделами из 100


поставил на 100, результат такой же

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

kaisar@Z500:~/Загрузки/1c$ service usbhasp status
● usbhasp.service - LSB: USBHasp Emulator
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/usbhasp; generated)
   Active: active (running) since Thu 2019-05-30 21:48:29 +06; 2min 32s ago
     Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
  Process: 1926 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/usbhasp start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
    Tasks: 1 (limit: 4492)
   CGroup: /system.slice/usbhasp.service
           └─1953 /usr/bin/usbhaspd -d /opt/1c-key/v8-100-user.json /opt/1c-key/v8-server-x64.json

мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Port 1 connected.
мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device.
мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Port 2 connected.
мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 usbhasp[1926]:    ...done.
мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 systemd[1]: Started LSB: USBHasp Emulator.
мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Port 1 is disabled.
мая 30 21:48:29 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
мая 30 21:48:30 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Port 2 is disabled.
мая 30 21:48:30 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
мая 30 21:48:33 Z500 usbhasp[1953]: Port 2 is suspended.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Вложение 2210Вложение 2211
> Сделал все как написали, появились две папки с названиями 1cv8* и 1cv8c*. На всякий оба приложил


запросы чтения ключа идут с интервалом 10-ки и 100-и миллисекунд
моя гипотеза о причине: если драйвер ключа не будет успевать отвечать (это вполне вероятно на компе под нагрузкой, а платформа еще и рашифровывает прочитанное из ключа), то защитные механизмы платформы сочтут "по замерам времени получилось, что код "долго" (больше положенного) выполнялся в крит.секции, похоже нас трассируют в отладчике"

у меня лично компу более 10 лет, но проц у меня i7 4 физических ядра, каждое с hyper threading, и оперативки 32Гига - больше мазерборд не скушает (я бы дал).
на шустром компе такое поведение может не проявиться

но это только лишь мое предположение, можно включить более подробное логирование, но мне не хватит опыта в нем разобраться.
напоследок, я бы проделал последний эксперимент, но тут нужен еще один физический комп для эмулятора:
1) поставить на него эмуль и Lic. Manager - раздавать ключи по сети
2) тест гилева выполнять в ситуации, когда локальный эмулятор не работает. ключик ловится по сети со 2-го компа
3) для ловли ключа из сети возможны болшие задержки, поэтому парни в "1 сек" ввели параметры таймаутов в hethasp.ini (смотреть пост #177). при работе с локальным ключом невозможно увеличить таймауты на операциях чтения ключа. Поэтому на слабом компе тест гилева надо выполнять с сетевым эмул-ом и hethasp.ini как в посте #177.

если крах "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена." ловится с эмулятором на другом компе, значит вопрос стоит того, чтобы с ним внимательно разобраться т.к. это проявление защитных механизмов платформы.

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> запросы чтения ключа идут с интервалом 10-ки и 100-и миллисекунд
> моя гипотеза о причине: если драйвер ключа не будет успевать отвечать (это вполне вероятно на компе под нагрузкой, а платформа еще и рашифровывает прочитанное из ключа), то защитные механизмы платформы сочтут "по замерам времени получилось, что код "долго" (больше положенного) выполнялся в крит.секции, похоже нас трассируют в отладчике"
> 
> у меня лично компу более 10 лет, но проц у меня i7 4 физических ядра, каждое с hyper threading, и оперативки 32Гига - больше мазерборд не скушает (я бы дал).
> на шустром компе такое поведение может не проявиться
> 
> но это только лишь мое предположение, можно включить более подробное логирование, но мне не хватит опыта в нем разобраться.
> напоследок, я бы проделал последний эксперимент, но тут нужен еще один физический комп для эмулятора:
> 1) поставить на него эмуль и Lic. Manager - раздавать ключи по сети
> ...


На винде 1Ска нормально работает с rbc_icp. Запускал на Manjaro, эмулятор не смог установить, но на другой машине раздавались ключи, и в этой сети у меня тесты Гилева и другие махинации с платформой шли без каких либо ошибок. Да, вы правы, после каких либо нагрузок: загрузка отчета большого, тестирование сразу вылетает. А нельзя тайминги увеличить на локальном эмуляторе?

----------


## HPDX2300

> На винде 1Ска нормально работает с rbc_icp. Запускал на Manjaro, эмулятор не смог установить, но на другой машине раздавались ключи, и в этой сети у меня тесты Гилева и другие махинации с платформой шли без каких либо ошибок. Да, вы правы, после каких либо нагрузок: загрузка отчета большого, тестирование сразу вылетает. А нельзя тайминги увеличить на локальном эмуляторе?


они в коде (захардкодены) и не настраиваются.
пожалуй, я не прав про "ловят те, кто работает с лок.эмулем на относительно слабом железе" - еще его ловят те, кто работает на платформе, вылеченной rbc_icp.
вот что я почитал в ветке про эмули:
1)
"После установки 8.3.14.1565_Windows_Repack_x86 во всех файловых базах БП 2.0 появляется ошибка KEYWASLOST через 2-3 минуты после запуска 1С"

2)
"про 8.3.14.1630:
У меня эмуляторов не было, пользовался патчерами. Режим БД MSSQL на 2016 виндовом серваке. Сутки почти - работает.
Скидывал товарищу, у него файловый режим, эмуляторов тоже не было. Не работает, через 10 минут пишет ошибку об отсутствии лицензий.
Ради эксперимента развернул его базу у себя на чистой виртуалке - у меня работает."

3)
"Подскажите как решили проблему "Ключ программы больше не доступен"?
Стояла 8.3.13.1690 с этого форума, поставил 8.3.14.1630.
В БП 2.0 постоянно вылетает такая ошибка, в БП 3.0 её нет."

т.е. БП-2.0 частенько вылетает с крахом KEYWASLOST, а БП-3 "не кашляет".

4)
"Ситуация такая. Сервер windows 2016, 1c 8.3.13.1690 (x64 + x86 для отчетов pdf) + HASP LM.
Поставил MultiKey. Aladdin монитор видит занятую лицензию
Ранее было установдено 8.3.13.1513 и пропатчено rbc_ipc.
В режиме Предприятия вопросов нет.
В конфигураторе при обновлении конфигурации, при попытке записать изменения вылетает:
"Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена."
В логах:
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
54:43.776000-0,EXCP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=3980,Usr=DefUser,Ex  ception=475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf,Descr='src\CleanMemoryImpl.cpp(226):
		475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf: Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена.'
54:47.698008-0,EXCP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=3980,Usr=DefUser,Ex  ception=475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf,Descr='src\CleanMemoryImpl.cpp(226):
		475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf: Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена.'
55:11.354000-0,EXCP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=3980,Usr=DefUser,Ex  ception=475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf,Descr='src\DBUpdaterImpl.cpp(1697):
		475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf: Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена.'
55:13.479003-1,HASP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=3164,Txt='NETHASP_L  OGOUT(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->,,,'
55:13.479005-1,HASP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=3164,Txt='NETHASP_L  ASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
55:13.479007-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=3980,Usr=DefUser,Ex  ception=HASP has been lost!

Причем это во всех конфигурациях, даже маленькой и самописной. На платформе 8.3.13.1513 + rbc_ipc обновляет на ура."


У чела в техн.журнал упала строка "Exception=HASP has been lost!", она встречается только в теле толстого клиента (смотрел с 8.3.12 по 8.3.15).
Вообщем причины KEYWASLOST пока очень неясены.

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Так я не лечил, с оффа взято. А я только обрадовался, что сегодня настроил хасп, можно смело на линукс с винды переходить)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Так я не лечил, с оффа взято. А я только обрадовался, что сегодня настроил хасп, можно смело на линукс с винды переходить)


как следует из поста выше твоего - крах KEYWASLOST ты легко можешь получить и на винде.

----------

beb69454@cndps (31.05.2019)

----------


## vfp7

На сервере сработало обновление по безопасности и обновилось ядро, если кто не знает про этот момент с обновлениями то обратите внимание на эти два файла:
sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades

Итак, перекомпиляция на Ubuntu 18.04.2:
/ Глобальную смену ядра пока не затрагиваю, так как еще не проверенно. После проверки подготовлю универсальный скрипт, а пока ручками под контролем /

..
cd ~/vhci-hcd-1.15
sudo make KVERSION=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0
sudo make install
cd ~/libusb_vhci-0.7
./configure
make
sudo make install
..

Далее перезагрузка сервера если не хватает знаний, или же руками подгружаете модули и запускаете эту систему.

----------


## HPDX2300

пример кода на асме - замер времени выполнения куска кода

снимок (кликни меня)

backbas.timeout.asm.png



код
комментарий

 call  edi
; это 2-й вызов core::get_milliseconds(void)

 mov     ecx, eax
; сохраним результат вызова get_milliseconds в регистр ECX

 sub      ecx, [esi+40h]
 ; вычтем из него результат предыдущего вызова get_milliseconds

 cmp     ecx, 7D0h
 ; разницу сравним с 0x07D0 = 2000 т.е. 2сек.

 jb         short loc_1ADBCD94
 ; условный переход по результату сравнения (если...то...)

----------

redhat2020 (12.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> > когда "1 сек" решит прекратит использование HASP-ключей.
> 
> и такой вариант развития предусмотрен ... незачем опережать события ...
> ps: хотя "правильный" дистрибутив для linux x64 был бы приятен


"такой вариант развития предусмотрен" - с этого места поподробнее можно? хотя бы намёком "куда рыть окопы".
придется либо "лечить" все защитные механизмы в исполняемых файлах, либо идти по пути "сотворим свой файл прог.лицензии"

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

У меня на роутерер стоит Padavan (Entware). Может как-то можно туда установить эмуль, чтобы он по сети раздавал?

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Проблему так и не решил. Пjставил на 64-битный убунту 32-битный сервер с клиентом. Взломал backbas.so патчером rbc. Сначала убрал галочку в настройках "Аппаратный ключ защиты". Запустил - спрашивает лицензию. Потом вернул галочку, хасп запущенный стоит, запускаю:
Текущая:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, получило клиентское приложение
Информационная база:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100.
Уже другая лицензия стоит клиентская. Тест Гилева прошел на УРА. Пока полет нормальный. 
Вообще это правильно устанавливать 32битное приложение на 64битное? Есть ли последствия? Или можно спокойно работать, пока не изобретут вакцину для 64битной?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Проблему так и не решил.
> Пjставил на 64-битный убунту 32-битный сервер с клиентом.
> Взломал backbas.so патчером rbc.
> лицензия текущая:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, получило клиентское приложение
> Тест Гилева прошел на УРА.


Тест Гилева какое значение показал?
на основном моем компе Тест Гилева показал результат 82 "попугая", и ни разу не упала "HASP has been lost!" (оно же KEYWASLOST)
Я достал старенький ноут HP-550, вот на нём прекрасно ловится крах "HASP has been lost!" (вылеченная платформа на WinXP - будем "посмотреть" на механику происходящего).
Если платформа "не вылечена" и ключик ловится по сети, то тест Гилева на  HP-550 не падает, выдает 25 "попугаев" (таймауты NH_SESSION и NH_SEND_RCV в nethasp.ini не понадобились).

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> Тест Гилева какое значение показал?
> на основном моем компе Тест Гилева показал результат 82 "попугая", и ни разу не упала "HASP has been lost!" (оно же KEYWASLOST)
> Я достал старенький ноут HP-550, вот на нём прекрасно ловится крах "HASP has been lost!" (вылеченная платформа на WinXP - будем "посмотреть" на механику происходящего).
> Если платформа "не вылечена" и ключик ловится по сети, то тест Гилева на  HP-550 не падает, выдает 25 "попугаев" (таймауты NH_SESSION и NH_SEND_RCV в nethasp.ini не понадобились).


У меня тест выдает 44. А у меня вылеченная так не ругается. Наоборот за эти дни не было замечено вылета ниразу.

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> Тест Гилева какое значение показал?
> на основном моем компе Тест Гилева показал результат 82 "попугая", и ни разу не упала "HASP has been lost!" (оно же KEYWASLOST)
> Я достал старенький ноут HP-550, вот на нём прекрасно ловится крах "HASP has been lost!" (вылеченная платформа на WinXP - будем "посмотреть" на механику происходящего).
> Если платформа "не вылечена" и ключик ловится по сети, то тест Гилева на  HP-550 не падает, выдает 25 "попугаев" (таймауты NH_SESSION и NH_SEND_RCV в nethasp.ini не понадобились).


У меня тест выдает 44. А у меня вылеченная так не ругается. Наоборот за эти дни не было замечено вылета ниразу.

----------


## vfp7

> Проблему так и не решил. Пjставил на 64-битный убунту 32-битный сервер с клиентом. Взломал backbas.so патчером rbc. Сначала убрал галочку в настройках "Аппаратный ключ защиты". Запустил - спрашивает лицензию. Потом вернул галочку, хасп запущенный стоит, запускаю:
> Текущая:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, получило клиентское приложение
> Информационная база:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100.
> Уже другая лицензия стоит клиентская. Тест Гилева прошел на УРА. Пока полет нормальный. 
> Вообще это правильно устанавливать 32битное приложение на 64битное? Есть ли последствия? Или можно спокойно работать, пока не изобретут вакцину для 64битной?


1. Насколько помню там был момент что требовалось возвращать в систему файл который получался с расширением .bak, но может и не факт так как глубоко не копал в сторону 32-бит, - этот момент весьма интересен.
2. 32 бит использовать можно и иногда даже приходится, но так же можно нарваться на ограничения самой архитектуры, и дополнительно ощутить снижение производительности.
3. Я бы поглубже покопал почему Ваша конфигурация брыкается, подозреваю что дело как раз может быть в конфигурации которая требует 32 бит? У меня к примеру есть несколько баз в которых вызываются дополнения работающие только в 32 битном режиме, и из за этого приходится держать зоопарк версий и релизов.
ps: Про момент с тестом и отваливанием ключа - насколько помню мелькало что отваливался ключ из за высокой загрузки компьютера на котором запускали тест, и в итоге компьютер просто не успевал обновить результат перепроверки наличия ключа. Опять же насколько помню решали проблему через распределение приоритетов ресурсов.

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> 1. Насколько помню там был момент что требовалось возвращать в систему файл который получался с расширением .bak, но может и не факт так как глубоко не копал в сторону 32-бит, - этот момент весьма интересен.
> 2. 32 бит использовать можно и иногда даже приходится, но так же можно нарваться на ограничения самой архитектуры, и дополнительно ощутить снижение производительности.
> 3. Я бы поглубже покопал почему Ваша конфигурация брыкается, подозреваю что дело как раз может быть в конфигурации которая требует 32 бит? У меня к примеру есть несколько баз в которых вызываются дополнения работающие только в 32 битном режиме, и из за этого приходится держать зоопарк версий и релизов.
> ps: Про момент с тестом и отваливанием ключа - насколько помню мелькало что отваливался ключ из за высокой загрузки компьютера на котором запускали тест, и в итоге компьютер просто не успевал обновить результат перепроверки наличия ключа. Опять же насколько помню решали проблему через распределение приоритетов ресурсов.


На счет приоритетов, данным способом думаю можно просто повысить порог когда сработает ошибка, но не исправить. Вдруг сидишь такой что-то пишешь там и бац ошибка)

----------


## vfp7

> На счет приоритетов, данным способом думаю можно просто повысить порог когда сработает ошибка, но не исправить. Вдруг сидишь такой что-то пишешь там и бац ошибка)


Этот момент с приоритетом может и кому нибудь пригодиться, вот один из постов по этому поводу:
"..
foxnet
Я описывал отваливание ключей просто в течение работы. Лечится перезапуском сервиса.

Fragster
Это проблема hasplm при недостаточности процессорных ресурсов. Лечится выделением машины с hasplm на отдельный хост с гарантированной производительностью (не очень большой), у менеджера лицензий должен быть условно реалтайм приоритет."
.. "

----------


## HPDX2300

> Проблему так и не решил. Пjставил на 64-битный убунту 32-битный сервер с клиентом. Взломал backbas.so патчером rbc.
> Сначала убрал галочку в настройках "Аппаратный ключ защиты".
> Запустил - спрашивает лицензию. Потом вернул галочку, хасп запущенный стоит....


я уже писал об этом, но видать не у всех отложилось в копилку.
В окне выбора базы нажмите кн."Настройка", откроется диалог параметров платформы,
самая нижняя галка "*Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)*" - её НЕ ВЫКЛЮЧАТЬ на сломанной платформе, её выключают, видимо, тока обладатели программных лицензий.
Когда она выключена платформой игнорируется часть защитных механизмов, связанная с HASP ключами, поэтому даже вылеченная платформа остается без лицензии, созданной кодом патча unipatch в памяти процесса.

----------

vfp7 (05.06.2019)

----------


## deniskhodus

Проблема "Ключ защиты более недоступен".
Описание: на Linux-машине развернут Etersoft HASP (hasplm) с подключенным сетевым USB ключем на 100 пользователей. На виндовой машине AKS Monitor видит саму Linux-машину, правда в виде "0A7B9A23" (если на винде разворачивать HASP LM - машина будет выглядеть как "0A7B9A23 hostname"). По-умолчанию ключ (HASP #1) не виден в AKS Monitor.
1. Виндовый клиент 1С, НЕ ЛОМАННЫЙ, следов лома в принципе нет на машине - все оф. Файловая база (чтобы не словить лицензию с сервера предприятия). Настроенный файл nethasp.ini. Клиент запускается, по tcpdump виден обмен между машиной с 1С-клиентом и машиной с HASPLM (udp 475). Сразу в AKS Monitor появляется ключ HASP#1. Лицензия выдается, AKS Monitor ее отображает. Виндовый клиент работает примерно 2-2,5 минуты, когда timeout сессии в AKS Monitor приближается к 400-405 с - клиент 1С пишет "Ключ защиты более недоступен" и вываливается.
2. --//-- то же самое, только иногда после 2-2,5 минут вываливается с виндовым expection вида "все плохо в backbas.dll" вместо "ключ защиты более не обнаружен".
3. Виндовый клиент общается с HASPLM только при запуске, а когда вроде должен был бы keepalive послать - тишина, просто ничего нет. Соответственно, возникает мысль, что виндовый клиент 1С недопонимаем что-то у себя внутри и не может ломануться повторно с KEEPALIVE на сервер HASPLM.
4. Линуксовые клиенты 1С с этим же линуксовым сервером HASP LM работают без нареканий - просто работает и все.
5. Все виндовые варианты с виндовым HASP LM - работают без нареканий в любых вариациях.
Еще раз - это оф. Можем, конечно, написать в ИТС 1С (проплачен), но по опыту - ждать у моря погоды.
Зачем HASP LM на никсах? Потому что мы в принципе в серверной части ушли от винды (сэкономив тонны рабочего времени на разгребание проблем с ней и столько же тонн денег на лицензировании). И очередной виндовоз лишний только из-за сетевых ключей (к сожалению, файловые базы есть и перевести все на PostgreSQL - просто нереально, как факт, и нет смысла, т.к. многие из них - архивные и нужны пару раз в год) - ну это шаг назад, шаг назад. Даже если этот виндовоз вынести в отдельную подсеть и влан и оградить ACL-ками так, что доступен будет только хасп с него - ну это винда, ребят.

Почему пишу сдесь - чтобы была "движуха", что есть такой прецедент - судя по форумам - крайне нечастый скорее в силу того, что народ пока тупо ломает backbas и не встречает таких, видимо, проблем, а с оф ключем - вот факт - они имеют место быть.
Да вдруг есть умный человек, который таки решил это.

ЗЫ. HASP LM пробовал оф (SafeNet-овский, 7.92 + 8.30) - ключ просто не видится 1С-кой, и Etersoft (7.90 + 8.30) - ключ видится, но клиент вылетает с "Ключ защиты более не обнаружен". 32 и 64 бита - одинаковое поведение.
ЗЫ. Linux: Debian 9 64bit (4.9), и Ubuntu 19.04 (5.0) - поведение одинаковое, к сожалению.

----------

HPDX2300 (06.06.2019), koy98 (07.07.2020)

----------


## HPDX2300

добавьте, пжлста, номер(а) версий платформы, на которых это наблюдалось.
Если возможно, покажите для ясности (без имён компов, доменов - замените на "блабла") nethasp.ini

----------


## deniskhodus

8.3.13.1644
8.3.14.1779

nethasp.ini
-----------------------
[NH_COMMON]
NH_IPX = Disabled
NH_NETBIOS = Disabled
NH_TCPIP = Enabled

[NH_IPX]

[NH_NETBIOS]

[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = x.x.x.x
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled


ЗЫ. Значения NH_SESSION, NH_SEND_RCV пробовал разные - не влияет ни на что.

----------

HPDX2300 (06.06.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Проблема "Ключ защиты более недоступен".
> Описание: на Linux-машине развернут Etersoft HASP (hasplm) с подключенным сетевым USB ключем на 100 пользователей. На виндовой машине AKS Monitor видит саму Linux-машину, правда в виде "0A7B9A23" (если на винде разворачивать HASP LM - машина будет выглядеть как "0A7B9A23 hostname"). По-умолчанию ключ (HASP #1) не виден в AKS Monitor.
> 1. Виндовый клиент 1С, НЕ ЛОМАННЫЙ, следов лома в принципе нет на машине - все оф. Файловая база (чтобы не словить лицензию с сервера предприятия). Настроенный файл nethasp.ini. Клиент запускается, по tcpdump виден обмен между машиной с 1С-клиентом и машиной с HASPLM (udp 475). Сразу в AKS Monitor появляется ключ HASP#1. Лицензия выдается, AKS Monitor ее отображает. Виндовый клиент работает примерно 2-2,5 минуты, когда timeout сессии в AKS Monitor приближается к 400-405 с - клиент 1С пишет "Ключ защиты более недоступен" и вываливается.
> 2. --//-- то же самое, только иногда после 2-2,5 минут вываливается с виндовым expection вида "все плохо в backbas.dll" вместо "ключ защиты более не обнаружен".
> 3. Виндовый клиент общается с HASPLM только при запуске, а когда вроде должен был бы keepalive послать - тишина, просто ничего нет. Соответственно, возникает мысль, что виндовый клиент 1С недопонимаем что-то у себя внутри и не может ломануться повторно с KEEPALIVE на сервер HASPLM.
> 4. Линуксовые клиенты 1С с этим же линуксовым сервером HASP LM работают без нареканий - просто работает и все.
> 5. Все виндовые варианты с виндовым HASP LM - работают без нареканий в любых вариациях.
> Еще раз - это оф. Можем, конечно, написать в ИТС 1С (проплачен), но по опыту - ждать у моря погоды.
> Зачем HASP LM на никсах? Потому что мы в принципе в серверной части ушли от винды (сэкономив тонны рабочего времени на разгребание проблем с ней и столько же тонн денег на лицензировании). И очередной виндовоз лишний только из-за сетевых ключей (к сожалению, файловые базы есть и перевести все на PostgreSQL - просто нереально, как факт, и нет смысла, т.к. многие из них - архивные и нужны пару раз в год) - ну это шаг назад, шаг назад. Даже если этот виндовоз вынести в отдельную подсеть и влан и оградить ACL-ками так, что доступен будет только хасп с него - ну это винда, ребят.
> ...



без включения записи технологического журнала такая инфа оч.скудна - просто констатация факта.
если есть желание включите "отлов" крахов KEYWASLOST в техн.журнал как это написано в посте 180

----------

vfp7 (06.06.2019)

----------


## deniskhodus

﻿47:00.278001-1,LIC,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Func=initialize  ,txt='local Application, hasp HL SOFT local, ORGL8 local net, ORG8A local net, ORG8B local netBase local net'
47:00.294001-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_SET_CONFIG_FILENAME(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,si  ze=44,,FName=C:/Program Files (x86)/1cv8/conf/nethasp.ini)->,,,'
47:00.294003-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.372000-77996,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LOGIN(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->,,,'
47:00.372002-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.403000-30997,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_SETIDLETIME(idle=8,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->,,,'
47:00.403002-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.434000-30997,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_READBLOCK(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,pos=0,size=5,  ,)->,,stat=0,buf=010000000000000897F2'
47:00.434002-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.465000-30997,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_HASPID(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->id=462669270,,stat=0,'
47:00.465002-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.497000-31997,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_HASPQUERYLICENSE(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->CurUsr=1,UsrLim=100,type=100,remain=65535'
47:00.497002-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.528001-30998,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_HASPQUERYLICENSE(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->CurUsr=1,UsrLim=100,type=100,remain=65535'
47:00.528003-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.559000-30996,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_READBLOCK(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,pos=58,size=5  ,,)->,,stat=0,buf=FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF'
47:00.559002-1,HASP,2,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:00.559003-281001,LIC,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Func=getLi  cense,res=seize,txt='0, client, seize, 42722216, local Application; 
  hard, net, client, 100, 1, (_)
hard, net, 100, 1, (_)'
47:03.351040-0,EXCPCNTX,0,ClientComputerName=,ServerComputerNam  e=,UserName=,ConnectString=
47:03.351041-3978041,EXCPCNTX,0,SrcName=PROC,process=1cv8,OSThr  ead=5376
47:03.398000-30995,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_ENCODEDATA(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,size=50,,bu  f=B574E75080E3B064B572180AC9841410EA4FB119B3D510AF  4A818DD45815A70D898E5E0A720E6E27808632490A465AF595  0B)->,,stat=0,buf=C12BCEE4E4E13E9542B71C3087A320DE05EE  891D1FF589FD8D08588AD8B6AC931CE84FE2B8ED9EB2106B7E  11D3C9578B8C2F'
47:03.398002-1,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:04.319001-0,EXCP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Exception=9db1  fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3,Descr="src\backend\src\clientfilecach  eimpl.cpp(280):
9db1fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3: Файл не обнаружен 'v8stg64://c:/1/DynamicalWorkCache': d:\jenkins\ci_builder\windowsbuild2\platform\src\c  ore\src\storage64.cpp(3068)"
47:04.350013-0,EXCP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Exception=9db1  fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3,Descr="src\backend\src\clientfilecach  eimpl.cpp(280):
9db1fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3: Файл не обнаружен 'v8stg64://c:/3/DynamicalWorkCache': d:\jenkins\ci_builder\windowsbuild2\platform\src\c  ore\src\storage64.cpp(3031)"
47:05.910000-30999,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_HASPID(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->id=462669270,,stat=0,'
47:05.910002-1,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:09.295000-30997,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Usr=Адм  инистратор,Txt='
NETHASP_READBLOCK(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,pos=0,size=5,  ,)->,,stat=0,buf=010000000000000897F2'
47:09.295002-1,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Usr=Админ  истратор,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:10.356001-1060998,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Usr=Ад  министратор,Txt='
NETHASP_HASPID(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->id=462669270,,stat=0,'
47:10.356003-1,HASP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Usr=Админ  истратор,Txt='
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS(,prog=17,ser=ORGL8,,,,)->NStat=0,SysErr=0,stat=0,'
47:31.915046-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Exception=Data  baseException8,Descr="Не удалось заблокировать запись. Действие (изменение, удаление или блокировка записи) не выполнено 'ACTIVEUSERS'"
47:32.555000-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Exception=9db1  fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3,Descr="src\backend\src\clientfilecach  eimpl.cpp(280):
9db1fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3: Файл не обнаружен 'v8stg64://c:/1/DynamicalWorkCache': d:\jenkins\ci_builder\windowsbuild2\platform\src\c  ore\src\storage64.cpp(3068)"
47:32.555017-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Exception=9db1  fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3,Descr="src\backend\src\clientfilecach  eimpl.cpp(280):
9db1fa37-b455-4f3f-b8dd-7de0ea7d6da3: Файл не обнаружен 'v8stg64://c:/3/DynamicalWorkCache': d:\jenkins\ci_builder\windowsbuild2\platform\src\c  ore\src\storage64.cpp(3031)"
47:34.349056-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Usr=Админ  истратор,Exception=DatabaseException8,Desc  r="Не удалось заблокировать запись. Действие (изменение, удаление или блокировка записи) не выполнено 'DATAZONEOBJECTLOCKS'"
47:42.180032-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Usr=Админ  истратор,Exception=DatabaseException8,Desc  r="Не удалось заблокировать запись. Действие (изменение, удаление или блокировка записи) не выполнено 'DATAZONEOBJECTLOCKS'"
47:44.832037-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Usr=Админ  истратор,Exception=DatabaseException8,Desc  r="Не удалось заблокировать запись. Действие (изменение, удаление или блокировка записи) не выполнено 'DATAZONEOBJECTLOCKS'"
47:45.004019-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8,OSThread=8016,Usr=Админ  истратор,Exception=DatabaseException8,Desc  r="Не удалось заблокировать запись. Действие (изменение, удаление или блокировка записи) не выполнено 'DATAZONEOBJECTLOCKS'"
48:29.636002-0,EXCP,1,process=1cv8,OSThread=5376,Usr=Админ  истратор,Exception=580392e6-ba49-4280-ac67-fcd6f2180121,Descr='src\vrsbase\src\vresourceinfob  aseimpl.cpp(1120):
580392e6-ba49-4280-ac67-fcd6f2180121: Неспецифицированная ошибка работы с ресурсом
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/modules/call:
475df7fb-d939-4c96-9876-566be5a134cf: Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена.',Context='
ОбщийМодуль.Документообор

----------

HPDX2300 (06.06.2019)

----------


## vfp7

Не Ваш случай?
https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=742670

----------


## deniskhodus

неет. совсем не наш

----------


## HPDX2300

> Проблема "Ключ защиты более недоступен".
> 
> 3. Виндовый клиент общается с HASPLM только при запуске, а когда вроде должен был бы keepalive послать - тишина, просто ничего нет.
> Соответственно, возникает мысль, что виндовый клиент 1С недопонимаем что-то у себя внутри и не может ломануться повторно с KEEPALIVE на сервер HASPLM.


обмен по сети идет только по UDP, KEEPALIVE исп. только для TCP-соединений.
вероятно, на клиенте не хватает ресурсов CPU, померяйте тестом гилева производительность клиентских машин, ловящих крах KEYWASLOST.
как связана "нехватка ресурсов CPU" с крахом KEYWASLOST ? ответ: доставка UDP-пакетов не гарантирована, сильно нагруженый клиент (перегруз CPU, очередь ожидания большая) будет терять сетевые UDP-пакеты.

и техн.журнал лучше присоединять в zip-архиве, а то впечатление что приведенный текст обрезало - толстый клиент перед крахом пишет в журнал строку "HASP has been lost!"

----------

vfp7 (06.06.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Проблема "Ключ защиты более недоступен".
> .......
> Почему пишу сдесь - чтобы была "движуха", что есть такой прецедент - судя по форумам - крайне нечастый скорее в силу того, что народ пока тупо ломает backbas и не встречает таких, видимо, проблем, а с оф ключем - вот факт - они имеют место быть.
> Да вдруг есть умный человек, который таки решил это.


некоторые ставят на каждое клиентское место эмулятор "мультиключ" - платформа с ним не борется (пока), но гарантий типа "спасает от HASP_HAS_BEEN_LOST" не дает.
попробуйте на виндовый комп, где наблюдается крах, поставить эмулятор.

----------


## HPDX2300

> к сожалению, файловые базы есть ... многие из них - архивные и нужны пару раз в год


Я сам еще не пробовал "Автономный сервер", но нет сомнений - схема рабочая даже в рамках одного компа, ибо про неё написано в доке.
Почитайте вот этот  *пост про "Автономный сервер"*

----------


## daemonpnz

Собрал из исходников. Переводил сам ключи в json, брал готовые здесь, но ключ для x64 сервера так и не видится, хотя устройство и добавляется


```
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```



```
./eterkeytest --hasp
USB:

HASP:
HASP API VERSION: 8.0

HASP Local:
	USB HASP4 M4 (HASP4 is connected, key is HASP4 Net 100)
	1C:Accountancy v8.0

	USB HASP4 Time (HASP4 is connected, key is not a HASP4 Net)
	1C:Enterprise v8.0 (Applications server)

HASP Net at host (see NETHASP.INI) (press Ctrl-C to break):
.eterkeytest: dynamic-link.h:57: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed.
Aborted
```

при запуске 1с клиентской ругается на отсутсвие локального ключа EN8SA (серверный ключ x64).

----------


## deniskhodus

Добрый день.
Спасибо за ответы.
1. Про KEEPALIVE и UDP - нужно было написать "KEEPALIVE" в кавычках, т.к. я не имел в виду особенность протокола TCP (и, будучи серверным админом и сетевиком циско, как работает UDP я знаю). Под "KEEPALIVE" я имел в виду запрос-ответ от клиента к HASPLM вида "ей, я жив, ключ тоже?", который (запрос) на HASPLM, среди прочего, сбрасыват таймер таймаута "живости" клиента. Дак вот под виндой оно каждые 2,5-3 минуты проходит, а к никсовому серверу HASPLM - нет. Кроме того, обмен пакетами UDP проходит довольно весело и уверенно при запуске клиента, при этом совершенно ничего не посылается в сторону HASPLM после запуска вплоть, включая, подыхание клиента 1С (т.е. клиент 1С перед возникновением ошибки KEYWASLOST в сторону HASPLM ничего не посылает).
Для вопроизвдения:
а) Берем линуксовый HASPLM с сетевым ключем;
б) Берем чистую машинку на Windows (7,8,10, мы пробовали на 7 и на 2012) - важно виндовую, потому что линуксовый клиент 1С работает без нареканий.
в) На этой машинке, при остановленных службах вида обновлений (они жрут ресурсы), с 0,5% использования ЦП, запускаем клиент 1С и файловую базу (или серверную, но запретив пользовать лицензию с сервера предприятий)
г) Просто ждем. Делать в базе что-либо вообще не обязательно. Неважно - вы будете в базе работать или просто смотреть на стартовый экран после запуска, не нажав в клиенте ни единой кнопочки, эти 2 минуты не трогая мышку и клаву - по истечении 2х минут клиент 1С вываливается с ошибкой KEYWASLOST. Потребление ресурсов при этом на уровне плинтуса - т.е. никакого. Проверено как на живых машинах, так и на виртуалке (правда на виртуалке с 2012R2).
Если бы дело было в загрузке ЦП и невозможности время от времени клиентом отправить UDP запрос - то тогда запрос от клиента хотя бы иногда приходил бы на сервер HASPLM. Мы третий день бьемся с проблемой и в 100% случаев клиент, после запуска, не общается больше с сервером Linux HASPLM вообще, просто вываливаясь с ошибкой KEYWASLOST.

ЗЫ. ЭТИ же клиенты, по ТОМУ же протоколу UDP, прекрасно работают с виндовым HASPLM. Эти же. И они же дохнут при наличии линуксового HASPLM. Я сильно сомневаюсь, что проблема в линуксовом хаспе. Скорее клиент 1С видит некие другие данные и неверно их интерпретирует. Как, например, вечная ошибка клиента 1С в том, что по IP-шнику это чудо работать не умеет (топаем в hosts и прописываем IP=hostname ибо если клиенту сказать "Сервер предприятия на 10.5.16.12", то клиент скажет "ээээ, я не могу найти сервер my1cserver12") - вот из этой же оперы - клиент втупую через жопу работает с HASP.
Поменять что-то в клиенте мы не можем, а обойти ошибку - пробуем. В 1С я НЕ верю.

ЗЫ. За подсказку про автономный сервер спасибо. Почитаю посмотрю. Правда это все равно пахнет нелицензионностью, если честно. А мы пытаемся не ломануть лицензии, а убрать из уравнения ненужные машины, в данном случае - на винде. И тема найдена по поиску вида "Ключ защиты более недоступен". Хотя, если честно, почитав назад - мне было довольно интересно.

Еще раз спасибо.

----------

HPDX2300 (07.06.2019)

----------


## daemonpnz

Следующая проблема с серверными ключами. Раз не работает совсем ключ для x64, то пробуем ключ для x32. Для этого ставим платформу под i386, настраиваем (создаём две базы на сервере, делаем так чтобы для каждой базы запускался новый экземпляр рабочего процесса), добавляем ещё клиентский ключ на 100 пользователей, запускаем. Как результат: первая база стартует нормально, получает клиентскую лицензию от сервера, на основании чего делаем вывод, что клиентский ключ работает; вторая же база ругается на отсутствие лицензии, а конкретнее 

```
На сервере 1С:Предприятия не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
Файл программной лцензии не найден
ENSR8 Локальный, установлен. ошибка чтения данны из ключа
EN8SA Локальный, не установлен
```

----------


## leov-001

> Добрый день.
> ЗЫ. ЭТИ же клиенты, по ТОМУ же протоколу UDP, прекрасно работают с виндовым HASPLM. Эти же. И они же дохнут при наличии линуксового HASPLM. Я сильно сомневаюсь, что проблема в линуксовом хаспе. Скорее клиент 1С видит некие другие данные и неверно их интерпретирует. Как, например, вечная ошибка клиента 1С в том, что по IP-шнику это чудо работать не умеет (топаем в hosts и прописываем IP=hostname ибо если клиенту сказать "Сервер предприятия на 10.5.16.12", то клиент скажет "ээээ, я не могу найти сервер my1cserver12") - вот из этой же оперы - клиент втупую через жопу работает с HASP.
> Поменять что-то в клиенте мы не можем, а обойти ошибку - пробуем. В 1С я НЕ верю.
> Еще раз спасибо.


Сотанавливаем сервер 1С
Идем /home/usr1cv8/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/reg_1541 в файле 1CV8Clst.lst   hostname меняем на ip-шник

----------

HPDX2300 (07.06.2019)

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

Поставил на убунту PosgreSQL. Не запускается толстый клиент, а конфигуратор запускается. И все время создаютс я какие0то сеансы постоянно. Снимок экрана от 2019-06-08 14-14-40.jpg
Снимок экрана от 2019-06-08 14-14-45.jpg

----------


## HPDX2300

> Дак вот под виндой оно каждые 2,5-3 минуты проходит, а к никсовому серверу HASPLM - нет. Кроме того, обмен пакетами UDP проходит довольно весело и уверенно при запуске клиента, при этом совершенно ничего не посылается в сторону HASPLM после запуска вплоть, включая, подыхание клиента 1С (т.е. клиент 1С перед возникновением ошибки KEYWASLOST в сторону HASPLM ничего не посылает).
> Для вопроизвдения:
> а) Берем линуксовый HASPLM с сетевым ключем;
> б) Берем чистую машинку на Windows (7,8,10, мы пробовали на 7 и на 2012) - важно виндовую, потому что линуксовый клиент 1С работает без нареканий.
> в) На этой машинке, при остановленных службах вида обновлений (они жрут ресурсы), с 0,5% использования ЦП, запускаем клиент 1С и файловую базу (или серверную, но запретив пользовать лицензию с сервера предприятий)
> г) Просто ждем. Делать в базе что-либо вообще не обязательно. Неважно - вы будете в базе работать или просто смотреть на стартовый экран после запуска, не нажав в клиенте ни единой кнопочки, эти 2 минуты не трогая мышку и клаву - по истечении 2х минут клиент 1С вываливается с ошибкой KEYWASLOST. Потребление ресурсов при этом на уровне плинтуса - т.е. никакого. Проверено как на живых машинах, так и на виртуалке (правда на виртуалке с 2012R2).
> Если бы дело было в загрузке ЦП и невозможности время от времени клиентом отправить UDP запрос - то тогда запрос от клиента хотя бы иногда приходил бы на сервер HASPLM. Мы третий день бьемся с проблемой и в 100% случаев клиент, после запуска, не общается больше с сервером Linux HASPLM вообще, просто вываливаясь с ошибкой KEYWASLOST.
> 
> ЗЫ. ЭТИ же клиенты, по ТОМУ же протоколу UDP, прекрасно работают с виндовым HASPLM. Эти же. И они же дохнут при наличии линуксового HASPLM. Я сильно сомневаюсь, что проблема в линуксовом хаспе. Скорее клиент 1С видит некие другие данные и неверно их интерпретирует.
> Поменять что-то в клиенте мы не можем, а обойти ошибку - пробуем.


вот тут есть
*Инструкция по эксплуатации программных продуктов «1C» и ключей защиты HASP*
там, в частности, написано более подробно чем в доке "одинсек" про параметры таймаутов nethasp.ini:
_"...Если часть маршрута между запускаемой программой и ключами HASP проходит через Интернет или на ключе более 100 лицензий, могут возникнуть проблемы с тайм-аутами при доставке
пакетов. Время ожидания ответа можно регулировать с помощью параметров NH_SESSION и NH_SEND_RCV. По умолчанию они закомментированы, и их значение составляет 30 и 5 секунд
соответственно. Таким образом, делается 6 попыток найти ключ по 5 секунд каждая. При необходимости Вы можете увеличить эти параметры...."_

т.е. величина NH_SESSION кратна величине NH_SEND_RCV (NH_SESSION = NH_SEND_RCV * K, где K целое число ). Если указать величны NH_SESSION < NH_SEND_RCV , то как-бы ничего не должно перепосылаться. Этот момент совершенного не освещен в доке "одинсек".

еще вот этот момент в Working_with_HASP_and_1C.pdf :
"1C 8.x работает *только по UDP*. Однако ее можно заставить использовать TCP неявно. Для этого, помимо того, что описано выше, необходимо разрешить в свойствах протокола TCP/IP (Properties - Advanced - WINS) поддержку *NetBios over TCP/IP* на рабочих станциях, где работает защищенное приложение и на машине, где установлен ключ."



а следующий параграф ''*HASP4 и "зависшие" сессии*'' о многом говорит:
"Система защиты HASP4 устарела и была снята с поддержки в 2006 году, с тех пор для неё ничего не дорабатывалось. В менеджере лицензий 8.32 периодически возможно "зависание части лицензий", происходящее из-за некорректного завершения сессии с ключом."

Между исх.кодом платформы и HASP-ключом есть очевидная "прослойка" - "HASP API" (его исходники называются примерно так - "HASP SDK") + "HASP LM".
Следы "HASP API" легко находятся в либах, работающих с HASP-ключом.
Например, используя тулзу strings увидим в backbas.dll строки с названиями функций из "HASP API" (бублично доступен только .h файл с прототипами функций):
HASPAPI_VERSION
LOCALHASP_HASPSTATUS
LOCALHASP_HASPCODE
LOCALHASP_ISHASP
LOCALHASP_DECODEDATA
LOCALHASP_ENCODEDATA
NETHASP_ENCODEDATA
NETHASP_DECODEDATA
NETHASP_LASTSTATUS
NETHASP_SETIDLETIME
NETHASP_HASPCODE
NETHASP_READBLOCK
NETHASP_HASPID
NETHASP_GETPROTOCOL
NETHASP_SET_SERVER_BY_NAME
NETHASP_SET_CONFIG_FILENAME
NETHASP_HASPQUERYLICENSE
NETHASP_DEFAULTCONFIG
NETHASP_SETPROTOCOL

на сайте вендора HASP4 написано, что он похерен и не поддерживается с 2006 года - парни из "один сек" не будут париться и самостоятельно ковыряться в коде "HASP API", да ещё наверняка там не все идет в сорцах, и некоторые либы могут поставляться в скомпилированном виде - бери и используй при сборке (линковке) приложения.
Вообщем, "удаление гланд автогеном через анальное отверстие"

----------

vfp7 (11.06.2019)

----------


## deniskhodus

Спасибо за ответ. Мы пришли к тому же выводу, найдя ровно то же сообщение от SafeNet о снятии с поддержки HASP4 с 2006 года и слегка опустили руки. Программный ключ пока использовать не шибко спешим рисковать - будем следить за форумами и ситуацией. Камень преткновения - это "слетание" программного ключа в случае использования виртуализации как самостоятельного явления (из-за, видимо, слегка люфтящих параметров машины со стороны гипервизора - например, частоты ЦП), так и технологий управления ВМ - как ручных (например, слегка поменяли объем выданного ОЗУ или количество ядер), так и автоматизированных (таких, как миграция ВМ между гипервизорами). Сообщения в форумах показывают, что, к сожалению, переактивацию приходится проходить достаточно часто (некоторые сообщения говорят о необходимости переактивации почти каждый холодный перезапуск ВМ) - в итоге, три выданных "попытки" заканчиваются.
Результат - либо мы победим параметризацией, поиграв с Вами выше описанными ключами (очень маловероятно), либо мы оставим виндовую машинку, закрыв ее отовсюду и оставив udp475 открытым, и поставим на нее ключи (вот это, вероятнее всего, и будет окончательным решением).
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## daemonpnz

Кому будет интересно, благодаря пользователю Илья547 и его дампам получилось завести ключ для x64 сервера и соответстенно сам сервер. Ещё для того чтобы работали ключи в контейнерах в linux, то нужно пробросить usb и aks устройства в контейнер. Для примера часть конфиг файла для proxmox (lxc) 

```
lxc.cgroup.devices.allow: c 189:* rwm #разрешается проброс конкретных usb устройств
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb/005/001 dev/bus/usb/005/001 none bind,optional,create=file #проброс целой шины usb на которой висит ключ, ваши числа могут отличаться
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb/005/002 dev/bus/usb/005/002 none bind,optional,create=file
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/aks/hasp/5-1 dev/aks/hasp/5-1 none bind,optional,create=file #проброс aks устройства через которое aksusbd (драйвер) общается с ключом, ваши числа могут отличаться
```

----------

HPDX2300 (10.06.2019), iddqd2 (04.05.2020), koy98 (17.06.2020), Shaaarnir (07.07.2020), vfp7 (11.06.2019), yhm57878@cndps (11.06.2019)

----------


## Sprinter2000

> *Инструкция для тех, кто хочет поставить эмулятор на Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0)*
> 
> Alf500[/B] и *vfp7*.


День добрый.
Сделал по инструкции.
Ключей не видит. lsusb выдает только USB хабы в системе. Alladin Monitor видит менеджера, но ключей не видит. После usbhasp -d /home/1.json ничего не выдает. Как сервис usbhasp не стоит, даже статус глянуть не могу.

Где я мог ошибиться?

----------


## vfp7

Хм ... для статуса как бы делать так, без ключа *-d*EMON:

usbhasp /home/1.json

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Хм ... для статуса как бы делать так, без ключа *-d*EMON:
> 
> usbhasp /home/1.json


Ага, помогло.. Теперь видно, что выдает ошибку при разборе файлов json..
Понять бы в чем там ошибка, вроде по шаблону сделал.. Есть у Вас образец?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Ага, помогло.. Теперь видно, что выдает ошибку при разборе файлов json..
> Понять бы в чем там ошибка, вроде по шаблону сделал.. Есть у Вас образец?


С файлами разобрался, теперь он их читает.
Но выдает :
usbhasp[6106]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?

Делал по инструкции в посту
, ошибок, вроде не было. Где мог промазать?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> С файлами разобрался, теперь он их читает.
> Но выдает :
> usbhasp[6106]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
> 
> Делал по инструкции в посту, ошибок, вроде не было. Где мог промазать?


Все, отбой. Прошелся второй раз по инструкции, ключи загрузились. Только вот Алладин Монитор их не видит на компе.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Все, отбой. Прошелся второй раз по инструкции, ключи загрузились. Только вот Алладин Монитор их не видит на компе.


Ну и сервер 1с тоже ничего не видит. Хотя ключи в системе "стоят". Службы хаспа запущены.
Как можно проверить ключи?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Ну и сервер 1с тоже ничего не видит. Хотя ключи в системе "стоят". Службы хаспа запущены.
> Как можно проверить ключи?


Прошу прощения за "монолог", но хоть в консоли управления 1с сервером и не пишется, какая лицензия на 1с сервер стоит, но по факту, база запустилась без воплей о том, что лицензии нет.
Насколько я помню, 1с сервер ключ "прощал" только в случае если это х32 сервер, 1 процесс и 12 пользователей. На 1С сервер х64 это же не распространялось?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Прошу прощения за "монолог", но хоть в консоли управления 1с сервером и не пишется, какая лицензия на 1с сервер стоит, но по факту, база запустилась без воплей о том, что лицензии нет.
> Насколько я помню, 1с сервер ключ "прощал" только в случае если это х32 сервер, 1 процесс и 12 пользователей. На 1С сервер х64 это же не распространялось?


Оказывается, распространяется, хотя раньше, вроде не было. На 13-ом подключении ругнулось на отсутствие лицензии..

Собственно вопрос в силе: как проверить виртуальный ключ и почему сервер его может не видеть?

----------


## Alf500

> Оказывается, распространяется, хотя раньше, вроде не было. На 13-ом подключении ругнулось на отсутствие лицензии..
> 
> Собственно вопрос в силе: как проверить виртуальный ключ и почему сервер его может не видеть?


Серверный ключ монитор и не должен видеть. 
Покажите что в выхлопе lsusb?
Сколько ключей загружается? Как выглядит команда запуска usbhasp?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Серверный ключ монитор и не должен видеть. 
> Покажите что в выхлопе lsusb?
> Сколько ключей загружается? Как выглядит команда запуска usbhasp?


Грузил и два ключа (пользовательские + сервер), и один (просто сервер) разницы нет. В консоли администрирования сервера не пишет лицензию.
Вот вывод команды lsusb: 



```
[root@centos ~]# lsusb
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
[root@centos ~]#
```

----------


## Sprinter2000

Кстати, почему-то после перезагрузки сервер драйвер usb_vhci не подгружается атвомтаом, приходится опять выполнять insmod

----------


## Alf500

а сервис aksusbd что говорит?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> а сервис aksusbd что говорит?


Какой командой вывод посмотреть, напомните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Alf500

Лог надо смотреть
Можно dmesg | grep aksusb

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Лог надо смотреть
> Можно dmesg | grep aksusb


Хм, пусто по такой команде. Хотя стаус haspd говорит, что aksusbd запущен:


```
[root@centos ~]# dmesg | grep aksusbd
[root@centos ~]# service haspd status
/etc/init.d/haspd: line 25: NHS_IP_LIMIT: command not found
Hardware protection keys support bundle. Etersoft (c) 2008-2016
HASPD package 7.90 with /dev/bus/usb support
Aladdin HASP 4/HL/SRM driver status:
    kernel module aksparlnx is not loaded (WARNING: HASP LPT keys support is disabled! Run service haspd build            if needed.)
    aksusbd is running
    winehasp is running
    hasplm is running
    hasplmd is running
aksusbd version 7.90.1.81737 - key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
    /proc/bus/usb workaround is enabled
Smartkey 3 USB/LPT driver status:
    skeyd is stopped
SafeNet Sentinel status:
    usbsentinel is stopped
    SntlKeysSrvrlnx is stopped


Use $ eterkeytest [--hasp] [--sentinel] [--eutron] (WINE@Etersoft only)
or $ usbkeytest [--list] for test key presence
[root@centos ~]#
```

usbkeytest --hasp:


```
[root@centos ~]# usbkeytest --list
ID: 0529:0001, Bus: 003, Device: 002, Major: 189, Minor: 257
[root@centos ~]#
```

----------


## Alf500

Ну и ладно что пусто. Ключ он видит... какой-то.
Софт то... весь для одной архитектуры? И ключ соответствующий?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Ну и ладно что пусто. Ключ он видит... какой-то.
> Софт то... весь для одной архитектуры? И ключ соответствующий?


Ну да, все по инструкции, сервер x64, CentOS7 x64.
Дамп с рег файлов под х64. Брал с двух разных мест, но судя по содержимому, они идентичны. Ключ на 300  юзверей тоже не видится. Может ошибка в самом json файле? Синтаксис у него правильный, но может что-то не то в самих параметрах? Алладин Монитор сам сервер видит, но воткнутых в него эмуляторов хаспов не видит как и их содержимого.

----------


## Alf500

Может на лету не подхватывает

я бы шёл таким путём
1 запуск эмулятора usbhasp
2 запуск aksusbd
3 запуск hasplmd
и на каждом шаге смотреть логи

----------


## vfp7

У Вас много ляпов, похоже что не внимательно готовили систему и наделали много ляпов, ошибки сыпятся по каждому поводу ...
"../etc/init.d/haspd: *line 25: NHS_IP_LIMIT*: command not found.."

----------


## dimbor2

Прочитал много раз эту интересную тему. Можно присоединиться к вашей теплой компании? Повторил сборку и установку эмулятора на devuan ascii по образу и подобию выложенного здесь deb64. Подозреваю, подошел бы и оригинальный, но хотелось чистоты эксперимента. Тестировал с платформой 8.3.10.2667: сервер i386 с встроенными "благотворительными" лицензиями, клиенты - линукс *amd64.deb. Также в сети имеется xp с мультикеем. Изначально на клиентах получаются сетевые лицензии с мультикея, и все работает. 

На установку сервера на машину с эмулятором пока замахиваться не стал. Для начала попробовал избавиться от мультикея в пользу описанной здесь схемы. Увы, пока не получается с теми же описанными здесь симптомами:
1) Меняю на клиенте NH_SERVER_ADDR. - Получаю при запуске ругань на HASP, предложение его отключить, и лицензия получается с сервера.
2) Добавляю таймауты NH_SESSION, NH_SEND_RCV.  - База запускается, лицензия клиентская правильная, в мониторе ее выдачу из линуксового эмулятора видно. 500 секунд начинают отматываться, но через пару-тройку десятков секунд программа закрывается. "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен!"

Логи одынэса на клиенте не включал. Решил, что более тут опубликованного оттедова не вычитаю. 

Методом банальной эрудиции получается, что UsbHasp по сравнением с мультикеем недопилен и мб на какой-то запрос просто не отвечает. Или отвечает не тем. Кроме его автора походу никто не поможет.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> У Вас много ляпов, похоже что не внимательно готовили систему и наделали много ляпов, ошибки сыпятся по каждому поводу ...
> "../etc/init.d/haspd: *line 25: NHS_IP_LIMIT*: command not found.."


Это видел, не придал значения. Изначально такого в файле не было. Если убрать то менеджер будет со всех адресов принимать запросы?
Опять же, ключ на сервер локальный, но его не видит.

Какие еще ляпы есть? Где я мог еще ошибиться?

----------


## vfp7

"..сервер i386 с встроенными "благотворительными" лицензиями, клиенты - линукс *amd64.deb.."(c)

- Вы планируете ключи i386 отдавать x64 клиентам?! ... Насколько помню разрешено делать с точностью до наоборот - ключи (лицензии) x64 можно отдавать i386 клиентам ...
ps: парни, ну не надо делать изначально ляпы, вплоть до ошибок при копировании-вставке, unix системы в отличии от windows, НЕ позволяют подобного - к примеру в большинстве случаев даже применение пробелов вместо "таба" в файле конфигурации syslog.conf приведет к отказу.

Основа для этой системы на примере ubuntu x64:

Добавить поддержку архитектуры i386 - sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
Скомпилировать vhci-hcd, libusb_vhci, UsbHasp, далее после инсталляции модулей поправить библиотеки - sudo /sbin/ldconfig -v
Поставить модули в авто загрузку - sudo nano /etc/modules
В необходимой последовательности запустить все компоненты, включая usbhasp с ключами - /usr/local/etc/usbhasp -d /usr/local/etc/srv.json /usr/local/etc/ws.json
НЕ используем HASP от etersoft !!!, используем HASP от safenet-sentinel !!!
Так же не забываем что дополнительно требуется еще и "Менеджер лицензий для Linux" !!!
В nethasp.ini рекомендуется добавить две строки - NH_SESSION = 5 и NH_SEND_RCV = 4, не забыть использовать "аппаратную защиту" а кластеру разрешить раздавать лицензии.

----------

dimbor2 (17.06.2019)

----------


## Alf500

> Какие еще ляпы есть? Где я мог еще ошибиться?


Все очень подробно разжевано в теме... кое-что не один раз
Надо просто начать с начала, идти шаг за шагом, и контролировать результат каждого этапа.
А по быстрому тут вряд ли получится

----------

vfp7 (17.06.2019)

----------


## dimbor2

> "..сервер i386 с встроенными "благотворительными" лицензиями, клиенты - линукс *amd64.deb.."(c)
> - Вы планируете ключи i386 отдавать x64 клиентам?! ... Насколько помню разрешено делать с точностью до наоборот - ключи (лицензии) x64 можно отдавать i386 клиентам ...


Планирую-то потом на машину с эмулем поставить 64-й сервер. Но описанное тестирование проводилось пока с целью избавления от вин-машины с мультикеем.




> НЕ используем HASP от etersoft !!!, используем HASP от safenet-sentinel !!!
> Так же не забываем что дополнительно требуется еще и "Менеджер лицензий для Linux" !!!


Тут, да. Может быть косяк. Спасибо, что заметили. Этерсофтовский хасп юзал, т.к. там есть рабочий hasplm, и пакеты - deb64. Сейчас глянул, а hasplm там оказывается тоже elf32. Чудесато.

Значит заменю на sentinel. Да и сервер одынэсовский туда правильный поставлю до кучи. Постгрес же у него может быть внешний теоретически?

----------


## vfp7

"..Постгрес же у него может быть внешний теоретически?.."(c)
 - и практически очень даже великолепно работает.
/* Я бы рекомендовал тем кто еще не юзал postresql, использовать сборку от postgrespro (для одинсес который, там же и free версия) */

----------

dimbor2 (17.06.2019)

----------


## dimbor2

> Значит заменю на sentinel. Да и сервер одынэсовский туда правильный поставлю до кучи.


Заменил. Сервер поставил. 8.3.13.1865 deb64. Пробовал также и с нелеченных 64-х битных клиентов. Ситуация не изменилась. Работает только получая лицухи с мультикея. Что там творится на сервере - хз. Кто знает, расскажите плиз, есть ли способ понять какую сиську сосет сервер, не запуская 13-14 подключений к нему?

----------


## Alf500

> есть ли способ понять какую сиську сосет сервер, не запуская 13-14 подключений к нему?


Через оснастку администрирования можно посмотреть есть ли лицензия на рабочем процессе. Только при этом надо чтобы хотя бы одно подключение (сеанс) было к базе

----------

dimbor2 (18.06.2019)

----------


## Alf500

> Работает только получая лицухи с мультикея. Что там творится на сервере - хз.


А в свойствах ИБ включено «выдавать лицензии»?

----------


## daemonpnz

Запусти одного клиента и посмотри, что у тебя показывается в информации о программе. Там снизу будет показываться какая именно лицензия выдана, кем и откуда.Вложение 2234

----------

dimbor2 (18.06.2019)

----------


## daemonpnz

На приведённом мною выше изобраежении видно, что используется серверная лицензия EN8SA, а клиентская подтянута по сети через hasp.

----------


## dimbor2

> А в свойствах ИБ включено «выдавать лицензии»?


Да, включено. Это что получается, даже nethasp.ini на клиенте заодно с мультикеем в сети не нужны что-ли? И добряк-сервер будет клиентам лицензии раздавать при правильной работе эмуля?




> На приведённом мною выше изобраежении видно, что используется серверная лицензия EN8SA, а клиентская подтянута по сети через hasp.


Да, она самая  "Локальный HASP4, EN8SA 1" второй строчкой пишет, на рабочем процессе в консоли администрирования тоже.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Все очень подробно разжевано в теме... кое-что не один раз
> Надо просто начать с начала, идти шаг за шагом, и контролировать результат каждого этапа.
> А по быстрому тут вряд ли получится


Вот и делал по инструкции шаг за шагом, перезапускал перезагружал - нет эффекта. Плюнул, поставил х32 и прошелся юнипатчем.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> "..Постгрес же у него может быть внешний теоретически?.."(c)
>  - и практически очень даже великолепно работает.
> /* Я бы рекомендовал тем кто еще не юзал postresql, использовать сборку от postgrespro (для одинсес который, там же и free версия) */


Вчера лазил по сайту постгреспро. Создалось ощущение, что они удалили постгреспро стандарт для 1С, остался только Энтерпрайз со всеми вытекающими. Поставил от 1с 10-ый.

----------


## Alf500

> Да, включено. Это что получается, даже nethasp.ini на клиенте заодно с мультикеем в сети не нужны что-ли? И добряк-сервер будет клиентам лицензии раздавать при правильной работе эмуля?


Да




> Да, она самая  "Локальный HASP4, EN8SA 1" второй строчкой пишет, на рабочем процессе в консоли администрирования тоже.


Ну значит серверная работает. Осталось клиентскую подцепить.
Для этого надо соответствующий ключ сунуть на вход эмулятору вместе с серверным.

----------


## Alf500

> Вчера лазил по сайту постгреспро. Создалось ощущение, что они удалили постгреспро стандарт для 1С, остался только Энтерпрайз со всеми вытекающими. Поставил от 1с 10-ый.


Репозиторий здесь

А инструкции здесь

----------


## dimbor2

> Ну значит серверная работает. Осталось клиентскую подцепить.
> Для этого надо соответствующий ключ сунуть на вход эмулятору вместе с серверным.


Да есть уже оно там. О чем, собсно, была все моя ветка, полная боли и печали. Буду дальше пробовать согласно полученной информации.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Репозиторий здесь
> А инструкции здесь


Ещё полезнее ссылка на репозитарий сборок PG конкретно для "одинсек": тыкать мышой сюдой
Раньше у них на сайте была страничка с генератором инструкций "что скачать и как установить" - теперь она "404", остался от "генратора инструкций" тока *файл  meta.json*

----------

Alf500 (19.06.2019), beregnov (03.10.2019), dimbor2 (19.06.2019), leov-001 (19.06.2019), Sprinter2000 (19.06.2019)

----------


## dimbor2

Дабы не олицетворять здесь далее систему нипель, вот маленькая плюшка. Может кому и пригодится.

Когда ставил sentinel-овский askusbd и отдельно hasplm, возникла задача согласованного их запуска. Не мудрствуя, подсмотрел порядок у этерсофтовского пакета. Прикрепляю файлик haspd, класть в /etc/init.d, обращаться как со службой. В /usr/sbin кладется бинарник hasplm, который теперь будет тоже стартовать и останавливаться.

Чудес никаких - это немного дописанный /var/hasplm/init/aksusbd.rc  (специально для аналогичных ненавистников системды). И неочевидное хозяйке на заметку: если в /var/hasplm/init/ положить пустой force_x86_64, запускаются 64-х битные sentinel-овские дрова.

----------

HPDX2300 (19.06.2019), leov-001 (19.06.2019), vfp7 (19.06.2019)

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Ещё полезнее ссылка на репозитарий сборок PG конкретно для "одинсек": тыкать мышой сюдой
> Раньше у них на сайте была страничка с генератором инструкций "что скачать и как установить" - теперь она "404", остался от "генратора инструкций" тока файл meta.json


Во, то что нужно! Его то я и искал. Теперь не все так очевидно. Пробовали уже 11.2? В связке с какой платформой, если пробовали?

----------


## Alf500

> Ещё полезнее ссылка на репозитарий сборок PG конкретно для "одинсек": тыкать мышой сюдой
> Раньше у них на сайте была страничка с генератором инструкций "что скачать и как установить" - теперь она "404", остался от "генратора инструкций" тока *файл  meta.json*


У меня в листе арт прописано это - http://1c.postgrespro.ru/
там есть скрытый каталог с архивами

----------


## HPDX2300

> там есть скрытый каталог с архивами


В этом архиве PG-9.4 и PG-9.6. "Надежно" спрятаны PG-10 и PG-11. Кто не знает адресочка - не найдет.

----------


## WoranDOt

Так как все-таки определить, что серверная лицензия используется?
У меня запущен usbhasp -d v8-500-user.json v8-server-x64.json.
В окне информации о конфигурации:

Current:
Network HASP4 ORGL8 100, client application received
Infobase:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100

----------


## Alf500

> Так как все-таки определить, что серверная лицензия используется?
> У меня запущен usbhasp -d v8-500-user.json v8-server-x64.json.
> В окне информации о конфигурации:
> 
> Current:
> Network HASP4 ORGL8 100, client application received
> Infobase:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100


насколько я вижу, не используется... и серверной нет, и клиентской на 500

----------


## WoranDOt

С клиентской норм, извините, скопипастил неверно, usbhasp запускается с v8-100-user.json. Я использую ключи из вашей deb сборки.

----------


## daemonpnz

в Current (Текущая) должны быть ключи EN8SA или ENSR8, если разговор про серверную.

----------


## WoranDOt

Да, интересует серверная лицензия.
Судя по логу запуска usbhasp обе лицензии загружаются:


```
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl systemd[1]: Starting USBHasp Emulator...
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18940]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 100 лицензий', Created: 21/04/2019
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18940]: Loaded key 1: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21/04/2019
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18940]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 5)
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl systemd[1]: Started USBHasp Emulator.
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18945]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18945]: Port 1 connected.
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18945]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device.
Jun 19 13:08:11 vl usbhasp[18945]: Port 2 connected.
```

----------


## Alf500

надо смотреть что говорит aksusbd

----------


## daemonpnz

Попробуй дамп серверного ключа отсюда

----------

Angel-moon (10.10.2019), koy98 (07.07.2020), moisha356 (02.03.2021), TheHost (27.05.2020), WoranDOt (21.06.2019)

----------


## WoranDOt

> Попробуй дамп серверного ключа отсюда


Ура, получилось! Спасибо. Значит в deb пакете из cообщения #110 неправильный серверный ключ.


```
Текущая:
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 100, получило клиентское приложение
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1
Информационная база:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
Локальный HASP4 ENSR8 1
Local HASP4 ENSR8 1
Local HASP4 ORGL8 10
```

----------

TheHost (27.05.2020), vfp7 (20.06.2019)

----------


## WoranDOt

Не подскажите почему в syslog постоянно сыпятся такие сообщения?:


```
Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0
Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0
Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0
Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0
```

----------


## dimbor2

> Не подскажите почему в syslog постоянно сыпятся такие сообщения?:
> 
> 
> ```
> Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0
> Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0
> Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0
> Jun 21 09:10:46 vl upowerd[9384]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0
> ```


По всей видимости, "питательный" демон перепутал эмуль с батарейкой и пытается его к себе подключить. Ну или оптимизировать потребление на шине, отключив лишнее сейчас по его мнению устройство.

----------


## WoranDOt

> По всей видимости, "питательный" демон перепутал эмуль с батарейкой и пытается его к себе подключить. Ну или оптимизировать потребление на шине, отключив лишнее сейчас по его мнению устройство.


Поискал информацию в сети, похоже это баг ядра 4.15 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1788018

----------


## WoranDOt

> Поискал информацию в сети, похоже это баг ядра 4.15 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1788018


Не знаю, связано ли с этим, но "через раз" при обновлении конфигурации вылетает ошибка, что лицензия не найдена.

----------


## HPDX2300

парням из артели "одынсек" (они наверняка читают наше словоблудие):
*история от Павла Лузанова*
Основано на реальных событиях.
18+2
Летнее солнечное забайкальское утро. Отбрасывающие тень скулы вчерашних призывников выровнены вдоль строя на утреннем разводе.
Сержант учебной части, аккуратно выбирая слова, разъясняет суть предстоящего мероприятия. Кратко оно заключается в необходимости пойти в расположение соседнего подразделения, не сильно афишируя что-то взять, вернуться не привлекая внимания.
- "Так это что, нужно своровать?", - послышался робкий голос из строя.
... Ответ сержанта скрасил неловкую паузу и явился образцом нестандартного мышления в непростых условиях несения воинской службы:
- "Нет, воровать не надо! Воровать - нехорошо! Надо спи$дить! Потому как ежели ты спи$здил, то это значит что кто-то просто прое@ал."
Уточненная формулировка оставила незыблемыми моральные устои подразделения. Задание было выполнено с юмором, смекалкой, повышенным энтузиазмом.

----------

freem345 (14.09.2019), karaulaga (27.02.2020), redhat2020 (12.05.2022), vfp7 (24.06.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> ... это немного дописанный /var/hasplm/init/aksusbd.rc
> И неочевидное хозяйке на заметку: если в /var/hasplm/init/ положить пустой force_x86_64, запускаются 64-х битные sentinel-овские дрова.


совсем точно, для ясности - фрагмент /var/hasplm/init/aksusbd.rc:



```
# detect hardware platform
ARCH=`uname -m`
case "$ARCH" in
    x86_64)
        # check if the 64 bit daemons should be used
        if [ ! -e /lib/ld-linux.so.2 -o \( -e /var/hasplm/init/force_x86_64 -a -e /usr/sbin/hasplmd_x86_64 \) ]
        then
            TAIL=_x86_64
            OTHER=
        else
            TAIL=
            OTHER=_x86_64
        fi
```

----------

redhat2020 (12.05.2022), vfp7 (24.06.2019)

----------


## dimbor2

А еще, теоретически опять же, запуск hasplmd необязателен получается для наших низменных целей? Пока не проверял..

----------


## Alf500

> А еще, теоретически опять же, запуск hasplmd необязателен получается для наших низменных целей? Пока не проверял..


Если лицензии выдаёт база, то ни к чему он ;)

----------


## dimbor2

Опять непонятно спросил, уточняю: В нашем случае hasplmd, это родной сентинеловский демон, который о HASP4 вообще без понятия. А hasplm запускается в довесок 32-х битный. И если локалый одынэс ломится за лицензией на localhost:475, то получается не зря.

----------


## Bartlebi

Комрады, что не так, подсобите.
Сервер под Ubuntu 18.04 x64
Запустил эмуль, подсунул ключи, но сервак лицензию в упор не хочет видеть, хотя клиенты лицензию получают.
lsusb:

```

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021 VirtualBox USB Tablet
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 


```

journalctl -b | grep usb


```

июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.15.0-54-generic xhci-hcd
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0c.0
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.15.0-54-generic xhci-hcd
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0c.0
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=80ee, idProduct=0021
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb 1-1: Product: USB Tablet
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: VirtualBox
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usbhid: USB HID core driver
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: input: VirtualBox USB Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0c.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/0003:80EE:0021.0001/input/input6
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: hid-generic 0003:80EE:0021.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [VirtualBox USB Tablet] on usb-0000:00:0c.0-1/input0
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb3: Product: USB/IP Virtual Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.15.0-54-generic vhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb3: SerialNumber: vhci_hcd.0
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb4: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb4: Product: USB/IP Virtual Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.15.0-54-generic vhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:26 server7202 kernel: usb usb4: SerialNumber: vhci_hcd.0
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-06-27)
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_iocifc: User-mode IOCTL-interface for USB VHCI -- Version 1.15 (2019-06-27)
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_iocifc: Successfully registered the character device.
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_iocifc: The major device number is 244.
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 systemd-modules-load[469]: Inserted module 'usb_vhci_hcd'
июл 02 23:22:27 server7202 systemd-modules-load[469]: Inserted module 'usb_vhci_iocifc'
июл 02 23:22:33 server7202 haspd[902]: Enable workaround for /proc/bus/usb (bind from /dev/bus/usb)[ DONE ]
июл 02 23:22:33 server7202 haspd[902]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
июл 02 23:22:33 server7202 aksusbd[1170]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90.1.81737, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 usbhasp[1722]: Loaded key 0: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21.04.2019 14:00
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 usbhasp[1722]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 5)
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 usbhasp[1725]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 usbhasp[1725]: Port 1 connected.
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-06-27)
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: --> Backend: USB VHCI user-mode IOCTL-interface
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: VHCI Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb usb5: Product: VHCI Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 4.15.0-54-generic usb_vhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb usb5: SerialNumber: usb_vhci_hcd.0
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #5
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 usbhasp[1725]: Port 1 is disabled.
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 usbhasp[1725]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: usb 5-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: audit: type=1326 audit(1562098963.664:21): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1728 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f682c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 audit[1728]: SECCOMP auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1728 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f682c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 systemd-udevd[1727]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/5-1' terminated by signal SYS.
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 audit[1730]: SECCOMP auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1730 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f7b2c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: audit: type=1326 audit(1562098963.828:22): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1730 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f7b2c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 systemd-udevd[1727]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/5-1' terminated by signal SYS.
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 usbhasp[1732]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 50 лицензий', Created: 21.04.2005 14:59
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 usbhasp[1732]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.1 (bus# 6)
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.1: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-06-27)
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.1: --> Backend: USB VHCI user-mode IOCTL-interface
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.1: VHCI Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb usb6: Product: VHCI Host Controller
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 4.15.0-54-generic usb_vhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb usb6: SerialNumber: usb_vhci_hcd.1
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #6
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 usbhasp[1736]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 usbhasp[1736]: Port 1 connected.
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 usbhasp[1736]: Port 1 is disabled.
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 usbhasp[1736]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: usb 6-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 audit[1738]: SECCOMP auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1738 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f242c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: audit: type=1326 audit(1562098968.672:23): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1738 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f242c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 systemd-udevd[1737]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/6-1' terminated by signal SYS.
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 audit[1740]: SECCOMP auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1740 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f8d2c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 kernel: audit: type=1326 audit(1562098968.832:24): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1740 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f8d2c7 code=0x0
июл 02 23:22:48 server7202 systemd-udevd[1737]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/6-1' terminated by signal SYS. 


```

Вроде оба ключи подрубаются в системе, но почему сервак не видит его?

----------


## Bartlebi

Смущают вот эти строки: 


```

июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 systemd-udevd[1727]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/5-1' terminated by signal SYS. июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 audit[1730]: SECCOMP auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1730 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f7b2c7 code=0x0 июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: audit: type=1326 audit(1562098963.828:22): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1730 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f7b2c7 code=0x0 июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 systemd-udevd[1727]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/5-1' terminated by signal SYS. 


```

Но опыта с линуксом оч. мало, куда копать непонятно.

----------


## dimbor2

Вестимо что-то типа apparmor сильно против запуска дров, и надоть его как-то уговорить.

----------


## Bartlebi

> Вестимо что-то типа apparmor сильно против запуска дров, и надоть его как-то уговорить.


Но как тогда клиенты получают лицензию? Убунту из коробки, ничего лишнего нету.. Apparmor отрубил ради чистоты эксперимента, но дело не в нем.

----------


## vfp7

> Смущают вот эти строки: 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 systemd-udevd[1727]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/5-1' terminated by signal SYS. июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 audit[1730]: SECCOMP auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1730 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f7b2c7 code=0x0 июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 kernel: audit: type=1326 audit(1562098963.828:22): auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 ses=4294967295 pid=1730 comm="aksusbd" exe="/usr/sbin/aksusbd" sig=31 arch=40000003 syscall=45 compat=1 ip=0xf7f7b2c7 code=0x0 июл 02 23:22:43 server7202 systemd-udevd[1727]: Process '/usr/sbin/aksusbd -c /dev/aks/hasp/5-1' terminated by signal SYS. 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 - а какой HASP Вы используете?
*НЕ используем от etersoft !!!*

----------


## Bartlebi

> - а какой HASP Вы используете?


Все по завещанию великих:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537309

----------


## Bartlebi

> - а какой HASP Вы используете?
> *НЕ используем от etersoft !!!*


Брал по этой ссылке http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/.../Ubuntu/18.04/ , как в инструкции, разве не оно?

----------


## vfp7

> Брал по этой ссылке http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/.../Ubuntu/18.04/ , как в инструкции, разве не оно?


Посты далее уже не раз повторялись - НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕМ hasp от etersoft !!!
ps: по моему уже все моменты прошлись в последующих постах ...

----------

Bartlebi (04.07.2019)

----------


## Bartlebi

Да, вы правы, читал тему по диагонали и упустил этот момент. 
Снес все связанное с haspd и установил сентиловский вариант, однако теперь мне я так понимаю нужен менеджер лицензий, а где его-то взять, если у сентинела его нет?
С этерсофта?

----------


## vfp7

> Да, вы правы, читал тему по диагонали и упустил этот момент. 
> Снес все связанное с haspd и установил сентиловский вариант, однако теперь мне я так понимаю нужен менеджер лицензий, а где его-то взять, если у сентинела его нет?
> С этерсофта?


:( , Вы в очередной раз правы про "диагональ" ...
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post538994

----------


## Bartlebi

В общем, да, я невнимателен, наверное, но испробовал уже все варианты и окончательно запутался что и зачем.
Поставил LM по вашей ссылке, открылся порт 475 но никто не ломится на него, как не игрался. Пытался указать в nethasp.ini прямой айпишник сервака (хотя ключ вроде как "локальный") - толку нет.
При этом ключ для клиентов подхватывается и работает, а вот сервер свой в упор не видит.
Можете пояснить, каков принцип обнаружения ключа сервером? То есть у меня эмулятор работает, дамп загружается, а сервер видеть ключ не желает. 
Я так понимаю "раздача" происходит с помощью hasplm? Может какие-то настройки нужны специфические для локальных ключей?
Утилита на 1947 порту тоже ключи не видит.

----------


## vfp7

Сразу отпишу здесь про один момент инсталляции в винде, ожидаю что кому то и пригодится:

1. Верхнюю галку оставляем.
2. Нижнюю галку наоборот убираем.


Файл nethasp.ini актуален для всех систем:
sudo mkdir /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf 
sudo nano /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf/nethasp.ini
[NH_COMMON]
NH_TCPIP = Enabled
NH_IPX = Disabled
NH_NETBIOS = Disabled
[NH_IPX]
[NH_NETBIOS]
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.0.2 <-- подставляем необходимое !!!
NH_PORT_NUMBER = 475
NH_TCPIP_METHOD = UDP
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled
NH_SESSION = 5
NH_SEND_RCV = 4

sudo chown -R usr1cv8:grp1cv8 /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf

ps: Сервер возьмет ключ напрямую - типа аппаратно, далее он еще и клиентские раздаст через свои же инструменты (если не отключена опция по умолчанию раздачи лицензий в кластере)
Дополнительно клиенты могут подхватить ключи по сети (nethasp.ini, и не забываем что кластер по умолчанию сам раздает клиентов)
psps: ключи напрямую из утилиты Вы не увидите - Вы опять читали по диагонали ... все уже было подробно расписано ранее буквально на трех страницах от момента компиляции!

----------


## Bartlebi

Добавил nethasp.ini (хотя уже пробовал), ребутнул сервак. Клиенты свои видят (через сервер), сервер - по-прежнему нет.
ччч.jpg
Насчет утилиты понял, на нее не смотрю.
Что еще проверить можно?
Сам ключ из .deb - пакета брал. Может, ключ не тот?
Версия 1С 8.3.14.1779

PS: Сервер с 1С и "хаспами" удален от клиентов. Клиенты через инет взаимодействуют с ним, может ли это играть какую-то роль я не знаю, но вдруг.

----------


## vfp7

> Добавил nethasp.ini (хотя уже пробовал), ребутнул сервак. Клиенты свои видят (через сервер), сервер - по-прежнему нет.
> Насчет утилиты понял, на нее не смотрю.
> Что еще проверить можно?
> Сам ключ из .deb - пакета брал. Может, ключ не тот?
> Версия 1С 8.3.14.1779
> 
> PS: Сервер с 1С и "хаспами" удален от клиентов. Клиенты через инет взаимодействуют с ним, может ли это играть какую-то роль я не знаю, но вдруг.


Копайте в эту сторону, практически все напоролись на серверный ключ, - он немного специфичный (опять же посты далее после поста компиляции)
ps: извиняюсь но я не найду сейчас эти посты, так как навалилось много работы.

----------


## Bartlebi

Ок, поищу, спасибо!
Но я хотя бы верно понимаю, что раз клиенты свои ключи видят, значит проблема не в том, что неверный порядок запуска служб\не те дрова и т.д., а проблема уже совсем другого характера?
Или-таки могут быть варианты, что из-за ошибок работает только клиентский ключ?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Сразу отпишу здесь про один момент инсталляции в винде, ожидаю что кому то и пригодится:
> 
> 1. Верхнюю галку оставляем.
> 2. Нижнюю галку наоборот убираем.


В доке написано, и я проверил:
нижняя галка убирает web-морду, которая мало-информативна.
Поэтому ну её нах (парни из "одинсек" правильно ставят эту галку по-умолчанию)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Что ответила техн.п. «Postgres Pro» на вопрос: "вернут ли дистрибутивы сборок для ОдынСек в свободный доступ?"


"Хачу больше бабла!" - ОдынСек "наехала" на Postges-Prof

----------

dimbor2 (10.07.2019), vfp7 (08.07.2019)

----------


## AshWork

Для ядра 4.15.3-1 выдает:

usb_vhci_hcd: version magic '4.9.0-9-amd64 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '4.15.3-1-generic SMP mod_unload '

и не загружает usb_vhci_hcd. Подскажите, пжл,  можно что-нибудь придумать?

----------


## vfp7

> Для ядра 4.15.3-1 выдает:
> 
> usb_vhci_hcd: version magic '4.9.0-9-amd64 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '4.15.3-1-generic SMP mod_unload '
> 
> и не загружает usb_vhci_hcd. Подскажите, пжл,  можно что-нибудь придумать?


Первый вариант, самый простой:
  sudo apt update -y && sudo apt upgrade -y
  И далее перекомпиляция.

Второй вариант, скорей всего в котором как раз затык - используемая для компиляции версия gcc
С этим вариантом придется "пошаманить"

----------


## AshWork

Ок, спасибо, попробуем. Нужно только почитать матчасть сначала.

----------


## AshWork

Вариант sudo apt update -y && sudo apt upgrade -y не помогает. Что можно попробовать ещё? Может, его можно как-то перекомпилировать под ядро 4.15.3-1?

----------


## Alf500

От этого поста и ниже полно инфы как скомпилировать самостоятельно... все очень подробно растолковано.

----------

vfp7 (21.07.2019)

----------


## artem.ks

> собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*
> 
> у пакета 2 зависимости: libusb-0.1-4 и libjansson4
> ставим через apt (иначе зависимости не встанут)
> ....


Доброго..
Бьюсь вторые сутки с обходом лицензии на Debian 10. Попытка установки этого пакета закончилась неудачей в виде ошибки 

usbhasp-amd64: Зависит : kernel (>=4.9) но он не может быть установлен.

Debain 9. ядро было 4.9-9 изнпачально, накатил 4,9-19 - не помогло.

куда копать?

----------


## artem.ks

Следовал также инструкции Alf500 описанной в посте 105.
Вроде все скомпилировалось и легло как надо, по в результатах lsusb новых USB-портов так и не увидел. По итогу, как стучусь тонким клиентом из-под Windows на Linux сервер с 1с - получаю ошибку лицензии. Сам сервер с Debian 9 поднят на удаленном VPS.

----------


## vfp7

Вы бы вручную пробежались по https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537227

----------


## artem.ks

В том то и дело, что в ручную все сделал тоже. Если точнее, то изначально я развернул всю соответствующую инфраструктуру : 1С-сервер под Линукс 64, PostgresPro, файервол и т.д. Из консоли администрирования на локальной Win-машине все ок - сервер виден, создал базу тестовую. 
И только после этого озадачился вопросом лицензии. Все, что описано в посте 105 сделано, с учетом того, что у меня чуток отличалось ядро и соответствующие header-файлы нужно было перед компиляцией заменить на другие. Ка уже говорил, все скомпилировалось. Из вашего поста следом тоже пришлось выполнить кое-какие действия, там же и json-ключи были найдены. Теперь сижу чешу репу, почему при точном следовании инструкции (дважды) оно не взлетает. 

Установка вашего пакета - это уже была попытка решить проблему обходным путем в лоб.

----------


## vfp7

"..почему при точном следовании инструкции (дважды) оно не взлетает.."(c)
Чудес не бывает, значит что то где то было упущено или внесен ляп.
В этой системе все достаточно просто - или все компилируется без ошибок и запускается, или же на каком то этапе вылезет ошибка.
Не даром Вам предложил вручную пробежаться по тем пунктам компиляции, что бы Вы увидели в какой момент и на чем возникнет сбой ...
ps: и прикладывайте логи, что бы хоть примерно понимать про какой момент идет речь.

----------


## artem.ks

> ps: и прикладывайте логи, что бы хоть примерно понимать про какой момент идет речь.


Да, хочу сделать третий проход с фиксацией всего процесса.

Буду признателен за помощь. В четверг в полночь дедлайн - заканчивается срок действия облачного сервиса. Но он подорожал за два года втрое и стал слишком дороговат как для частного предпринимателя. Поэтому возникла необходиость поднять "облако" своими руками.

----------


## artem.ks

проделал все шаги до компиляции UsbHasp. До этого этапа все ок (могу приложить результаты выполнения всех операций).



```
1@debian:~/Downloads/1c/UsbHasp$ sudo cp dist/Release/GNU-Linux/usbhasp /usr/local/etc
перенесес его в /usr/local/etc
```

в этой папке у меня уже лежат и json-ключи вида _v8-050-user.json_ и _v8-server-x64.json_

запускаю 



```
c1@debian:/usr/local/etc$ sudo ./usbhasp v8-050-user.json v8-server-x64.json
```



```
c1@debian:/usr/local/etc$ sudo ./usbhasp v8-050-user.json v8-server-x64.json

usbhasp[16461]: Loaded key 0: '1C:Предприятие 8.x, 50 лицензий', Created: 21.04.2005 14:59
usbhasp[16461]: Loaded key 1: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21/04/2019
usbhasp[16461]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 18)
usbhasp[16461]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[16461]: Port 1 connected.
usbhasp[16461]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[16461]: Port 2 connected.
usbhasp[16461]: Port 1 is disabled.
usbhasp[16461]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
usbhasp[16461]: Port 2 is disabled.
usbhasp[16461]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
```

Вот на этом месте консоль просто висит.

из под root - все тоже самое.

----------


## artem.ks

Хм.. Но, что интересно, клиентом из под win10 удалось законектится к базе-пустышке на линукс сервере. 
Поп

----------


## vfp7

Ну и далее режим *-d*ЕМОНА, что бы консоль не висела :good:
 sudo ./usbhasp *-d* v8-050-user.json v8-server-x64.json
Иногда бывает полезно после этого сделать так:
 sudo chmod 0666 /dev/usb-vhci
Далее должен быть старт hasp license manager НЕ от етерсофта:
 sudo ./hasplm
И только после этого старт один сески:
 sudo service srv1cv83 start

----------

artem.ks (23.07.2019)

----------


## artem.ks

> Ну и далее режим *-d*ЕМОНА, что бы консоль не висела :good:
>  sudo ./usbhasp *-d* v8-050-user.json v8-server-x64.json
> Иногда бывает полезно после этого сделать так:
>  sudo chmod 0666 /dev/usb-vhci
> Далее должен быть старт hasp license manager НЕ от етерсофта:
>  sudo ./hasplm
> И только после этого старт один сески:
>  sudo service srv1cv83 start


Спасибо за рекомендации. Это можно запустить единоразово или лучше записать в .sh-скрипт,чтоб так стартовало после ребута?

----------


## artem.ks

Отвечу сам себе - в /usr/local/etc (там же где и лежат все необходимые файлы) в файле initreboot.sh
прописал следующее 



```
#!/bin/sh
/usr/local/etc/usbhasp -d /usr/local/etc/v8-050-user.json /usr/local/etc/v8-ser$
sudo ./hasplm
sudo systemctl start srv1cv83
exit
```

спасибо *Alf500* за базовую инструкцию и *vfp7* за дополнение к ней, ключи и подсказки.

----------

Alf500 (25.07.2019), vfp7 (24.07.2019)

----------


## WoranDOt

Серверный ключ из deb пакета какой-то не такой, у меня тоже не взлетел. Берите из этого сообщения: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post543269

----------


## WoranDOt

> Серверный ключ из deb пакета какой-то не такой, у меня тоже не взлетел. Берите из этого сообщения: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post543269


Это к сообщению #289

----------


## Sonic_vlad

> Пытаюсь поставить на Centos 7 (3.10).
> vhci_hcd поставился.
> А вот libusb_vhci не компилируется:


Не поделишься информацией как ставил и что именно?

----------


## klementyonok

Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста, при вводе команды [B]sudo make KVERSION=4.15.0-55-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0.55/B] выдает следующую ошибку. В чем подвох? Я новичек в linux, не судите строго, пожалуйста.



> make testconfig
> make[1]: Entering directory '/home/fmp/vhci_hcd'
> rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symv                                                                                                              ers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
> rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
> make -C /lib/modules/4.15.0-55-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/fmp/vhci_hcd/test PWD                                                                                                              =/home/fmp/vhci_hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/4.15.0-55-generic/build                                                                                                               KVERSION=4.15.0-55-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_E                                                                                                              XTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD="/lib/modules/4.15.0-55-generic/build/include/linux/us                                                                                                              b/hcd.h" ' modules
> make[2]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-55-generic'
> arch/x86/Makefile:245: *** You are building kernel with non-retpoline compiler,                                                                                                               please update your compiler..  Stop.
> make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-55-generic'
> Makefile:94: recipe for target 'testcc' failed
> ...

----------


## vfp7

При компиляции этой системы обычно допускают два ляпа:
1. Факт наличие сырца и что бы этот сырец был в папке компиляции:
"..
cd vhci_hcd
mkdir -p linux/4.9.0/drivers/usb/core
cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.9/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.9.0/drivers/usb/core/
.."(c)
2. По умолчанию активированный режим отладки в сырцах:
"..перед сборкой, в файлах "usb-vhci-hcd.c" и "usb-vhci-iocifc.c" находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку!!!.."(c)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post537227

В Вашем же случае ключевая строка - arch/x86/Makefile:245: *** You are building kernel with non-retpoline compiler, please update your compiler.. Stop.
 - проверьте что не забыли активировать поддержку x86 архитектуры и подтянули пакеты для компиляции. Так же стандартные update && upgrade. Версия используемого компилятора будет то же влиять. И есть еще вариант подставы от новомодной защиты от Spectre - http://lkml.org/lkml/2018/12/8/92

----------


## czenturion

Aspire-E5-551G:/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15$ sudo make KVERSION=4.15.0-48-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0
[sudo] пароль для czenturion:         
make testconfig
make[1]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15»
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make -C /lib/modules/4.15.0-48-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/test PWD=/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/4.15.0-48-generic/build KVERSION=4.15.0-48-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD="/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/hcd.h" ' modules
make[2]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15»
make[2]: *** /lib/modules/4.15.0-48-generic/build: Нет такого файла или каталога.  Останов.
make[2]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15»
Makefile:94: recipe for target 'testcc' failed
make[1]: *** [testcc] Error 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15»
Makefile:89: recipe for target 'conf/usb-vhci.config.h' failed
make: *** [conf/usb-vhci.config.h] Error 2

не могу понять в чем проблема друзья?

----------


## brutal1ex

> Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста, при вводе команды [B]sudo make KVERSION=4.15.0-55-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0.55/B] выдает следующую ошибку. В чем подвох? Я новичек в linux, не судите строго, пожалуйста.



В параметре KVERSION (uname -a) пишется ваша версия ядра, я собирал так:

root@srv:~# uname -a
Linux srv 4.15.0-52-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 4 22:49:08 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

sudo make KVERSION=4.15.0-52-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0

----------


## AshWork

Ядро Debian 4.15.3-1-generic. Проделал вроде все по https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537309, но 1С все равно лицензии не видит (пробую для проверки открыть файловую базу конфигуратором). Как можно определить, что именно не так? 
lsusb выдает:


```
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Ставлю на виртуальной машине.

----------


## AshWork

Уф, блин, наконец-то запустилось. Debian 4.15.3-1. Все по инструкции, только, по-моему в https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537480 в 



> /usr/local/etc/usbhasp -d /usr/local/etc/srv.json,/usr/local/etc/ws.json


написано неправильно. 
Нужно как в https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537227 - без -d и через пробел.

----------

vfp7 (17.08.2019)

----------


## vfp7

> Уф, блин, наконец-то запустилось. Debian 4.15.3-1. Все по инструкции, только, по-моему в https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537480 в 
> 
> написано неправильно. 
> Нужно как в https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537227 - без -d и через пробел.


Да, через пробел, но в режиме *-d*EMON
ps: ранее уже все эти моменты поднимались ...

----------


## Tuzemec

На debian-10 не хочет usb_vhci_hcd запускаться.  
[CODE]USB hub found
[    8.121340] hub 17-0:1.0: 15 ports detected
[    8.138851] usb_vhci_hcd: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.
[    8.138881] usb_vhci_hcd: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
[    8.139707] usb_vhci_hcd: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-08-26)
[    8.143914] usb_vhci_iocifc: User-mode IOCTL-interface for USB VHCI -- Version 1.15 (2019-08-26)
[    8.143930] usb_vhci_iocifc: Successfully registered the character device.
[    8.143931] usb_vhci_iocifc: The major device number is 244.
[/CODE
После быстрого гугления нашел инфу:



> Вместо повторной настройки ядра эту ошибку (module verification failed) можно было бы решить, просто добавив одну строку CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=n в начало Makefile для самого модуля:


Вот только как повторно скомпилить не пойму. Удалять папки usb_vhci что ли и заново всё проделывать?
Есть какие-то другие варианты?

----------


## Alf500

make clean

----------


## Tuzemec

Мда... В букву ошибся... make clear  писал )))
Но увы. Ошибка usb_vhci_hcd: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
в dmesg так и не пропала. Ключи не грузит.

----------


## Veizdem

> собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*
> 
> у пакета 2 зависимости: libusb-0.1-4 и libjansson4
> ставим через apt (иначе зависимости не встанут)
> 
> запускаем из каталога, где лежит usbhasp.deb
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Добрый день, а можно такой же пакет под linux mint? там не доступно ядро 4.19. Только 4.15 и 5.0. Было бы очень здорово!

----------


## Veizdem

> Для ubuntu 18.04.2 x64 lts (4.15.0) по памяти напишу первую часть, в помощь другим даже с минимальными знаниями:
> 
> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
> sudo apt update
> sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-4.15.0 linux-headers-4.15.0-48 libelf-dev libjansson-dev
> cd /usr/src/
> sudo tar -xf linux-source-4.15.0.tar.bz2
> cd ~
>  Качаем vhci_hcd и libusb_vhci отсюда:
> ...


Добрый день, не подскажите в чем может быть проблема? При установке на этапе sudo make 


> KVERSION=4.15.0-48-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0


 возникает ошибка 


> make -C /lib/modules/4.15.0-60-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/veizdem/vhci-hcd-1.15 PWD=/home/veizdem/vhci-hcd-1.15 BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/4.15.0-60-generic/build KVERSION=4.15.0-60-generic modules
> make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-60-generic'
>   CC [M]  /home/veizdem/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.o
> /home/veizdem/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
> /home/veizdem/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:216:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘copy_to_user’; did you mean ‘copy_to_iter’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
>   if(copy_to_user(arg->bus_id, dname, i))
>      ^~~~~~~~~~~~
>      copy_to_iter
> In file included from ./include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,
> ...

----------


## Veizdem

Опечатка вышла, я использую KVERSION=4.15.0-60-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0

----------


## vfp7

Проверьте с пристрастием эти моменты:

-> cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/

    nano usb-vhci-hcd.c
->  находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку
    nano usb-vhci-iocifc.c
->  находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку
->  добавляем строку #include <linux/uaccess.h>

sudo make clean
sudo make KVERSION=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0

----------


## dircheg

> собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*
> 
> у пакета 2 зависимости: libusb-0.1-4 и libjansson4
> ставим через apt (иначе зависимости не встанут)
> 
> запускаем из каталога, где лежит usbhasp.deb
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Все получилось очень даже "как надо"! Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Veizdem

> Проверьте с пристрастием эти моменты:
> 
> -> cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/
> 
>     nano usb-vhci-hcd.c
> ->  находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку
>     nano usb-vhci-iocifc.c
> ->  находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку
> ->  добавляем строку #include <linux/uaccess.h>
> ...


Ошибку исправил, все поставилось, но периодически вылетает сообщение "Ключ более не доступен"

----------


## vfp7

Парни, просьба ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читать все что от того самого поста и далее - там все моменты уже были пройдены вдоль и поперек. Все "проблемы" уже поднимались ранее, и самая популярная "проблема" - невнимательность, даже при вводе кода на уровне синтаксиса. Просто запомните - *unix не позволяет совершать ошибки, *unix или работает или нет, в отличии от той же винды в которой можно нагородить горбатого и с глюками там будет что то шевелиться.

Для начала проверьте nethasp.ini, далее поднимите посты выше по этой ветке и обратите внимание на моменте как именно раздается ключ в системе, особенно в кластере:
/ Напишу подробно, что должно быть и где для *nix. Для винды еще проще - C:\Program Files\1cv8\conf\nethasp.ini /

sudo mkdir /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf
sudo mkdir /home/usr1cv8/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/conf
sudo nano /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf/nethasp.ini
..
[NH_COMMON]
NH_TCPIP = Enabled
NH_IPX = Disabled
NH_NETBIOS = Disabled
[NH_IPX]
[NH_NETBIOS]
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.1.2
NH_PORT_NUMBER = 475
NH_TCPIP_METHOD = UDP
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled
NH_SESSION = 5
NH_SEND_RCV = 4
..
sudo cp /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf/nethasp.ini /home/usr1cv8/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/conf
sudo chown -R usr1cv8:grp1cv8 /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/conf
sudo chown -R usr1cv8:grp1cv8 /home/usr1cv8/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/conf

----------

freem345 (14.09.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Ошибку исправил, все поставилось, но периодически вылетает сообщение "Ключ более не доступен"


крах "Ключ защиты больше не доступен" наблюдается у клиентов? или на сервере тоже ловите "Ключ защиты больше не доступен" ?
в связи с этим, посмотрите мой ответ *#2905* (23.08.2019, 08:38) в теме "*Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x*"

----------


## tulpanov

Уважаемый Alf500!

Не получается использовать ваш пакет usbhasp-amd64_k4.19.deb

Ошибка загрузки модуля ядра
sudo modprobe usb-vhci-hcd
modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'usb_vhci_hcd': Exec format error 

Использую debian buster
uname -a
4.19.0-6-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.19.67-2 (2019-08-28) x86_64 GNU/Linux

Неужели при каждом обновлении ядра нужно компилять библиотеки?

----------


## tulpanov

Отбой
Перекомпилировал модули ядра .ko под своё ядро (текущий стабильный debian). Всё заработало.

Пересобрал deb. Но положить некуда :)

Посмотрю, что будет при обновлении ядра...

----------

vfp7 (16.09.2019)

----------


## SergeyOgly

День добрый!
Кто-нить проблему с потерей ключа исправил?
Платформа 8.3.15.1565 - в режиме тонкого клиента работает без проблем, в толстом теряет ключ,  при этом запрос к ключику (мониторил usbhasp) идет и ответ выдается, hasplm ответ выдает (475), но ОдинСек либо падает, либо грит ключик больше недоступен.
С реальным ключиком на том же сервере (hasplm) все ок.

----------


## HPDX2300

> мониторил usbhasp


интересно, как это "мониторил"? поподробнее, пжлста.
платформа не патчена, стало быть.

----------

vfp7 (17.09.2019)

----------


## SergeyOgly

> интересно, как это "мониторил"? поподробнее, пжлста.
> платформа не патчена, стало быть.


собрал usbhasp *make CFLAGS="-DDEBUG -std=gnu99"
*
запускаешь в консоле *usbhasp v8-010-users.json* 
и смотришь как идут обращения к виртуальному ключику

----------

HPDX2300 (18.09.2019)

----------


## SergeyOgly

Да, еще думал ключики забанены в платформе, слил реального - в  результате ничего не поменялось. Тонкий работает, толстый вылетает. (
Не допиленная софтина, так кажется!

----------


## vfp7

> собрал usbhasp *make CFLAGS="-DDEBUG -std=gnu99"
> *
> запускаешь в консоле *usbhasp v8-010-users.json* 
> и смотришь как идут обращения к виртуальному ключику


Интересно как Вы его собираете с флагом отладки, когда все что связанно с отладкой как раз должно вырезаться для того что бы добиться работоспособности этой системы.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Кто-нить проблему с потерей ключа исправил?
> Платформа 8.3.15.1565 - в режиме тонкого клиента работает без проблем, в толстом теряет ключ,  при этом запрос к ключику (мониторил usbhasp) идет и ответ выдается, hasplm ответ выдает (475), но ОдинСек либо падает, либо грит ключик больше недоступен.
> С реальным ключиком на том же сервере (hasplm) все ок.


*почитайте тему "Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x", там это обсуждалось*:
*Сообщение от Unk3r*
"При запуске базы в толстом клиенте - сразу или по прошествии незначительного времени, или при открытии чего-либо, что тянется на клиент, выкидывает с ошибкой "Ключ защиты больше не доступен."
Если брать лицензии с сервера 1С, с выключенным HASP LM - подобного не происходит."

но простое решение "брать лицензии с сервера 1С" есть только для кластера, в случае с базой в файле - надо или 1) патчить; или 2) перенастраивать haspini так, чтобы использовался netbios, добавляя NIC поддержку протокола NBT.

----------

freem345 (20.09.2019), vfp7 (18.09.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

Я тут поигрался с компиляцией модулей ядра vhci-hcd
Переделал makefile. Не нужно качать исходники ядра, нужны только заголовки ядра. Файл hcd.h копировать не нужно, make его сам находит.
Компилить можно просто командой make, параметры текущего ядра подставятся и так.
Можно прикрутить к dkms и модуль будет собираться сам при обновлении ядра.

Но есть одна большая проблема. На 5 ядре компиляция выдаёт ошибки по uaccess, на 4 ядре идёт без проблем.

После перехода на 5-ое ядро linux всё это работать перестанет

Что интересно, в ядре уже есть модуль vhci-hcd, который используется в usbip и видимо работает по тому же принципу. Но с ним служба эмуляции usbhasp не работает.

----------

HPDX2300 (20.09.2019), leov-001 (20.09.2019), vfp7 (20.09.2019)

----------


## freem345

Информация для тех, кто только начал читать эту тему. 
Не читайте эту тему "по диагонали", а-ля Виндофс далее ... далее -> не получится )
Можно начать читать с поста #104 и следить за ходом мысли, т.е. -> прочитать полностью.
Проверил оба варианта: 1) debian9x64 - deb-пакет; 2) ubuntu18.04.3x64 - сборка из сырцов - они РАБОЧИЕ.
Тестирую в связке Postgres Pro Standard 11.5.3, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1644)
*Большое спасибо alf500 и vfp7 !!!*
Вопрос всем: 1сек франчайзи давали кому-нибудь временные лицензии перед покупкой?
HPDX2300 очень улыбнул пост #271 и другие интересная инфа. Спасибо!

----------

vfp7 (21.09.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Тестирую в связке Postgres Pro Standard 11.5.3, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1644)


Если Postgres Pro Standard 11.5.3 взят тут
https://postgrespro.ru/products/download
,то это ванильная версия.
Для ОдинСек есть *специальная сборка, правда там она версии 11.5-1*
там обратите внимание на 
http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...11.5/meta.json
в нем инструкции для установки
*см. также*

----------

freem345 (22.09.2019), vfp7 (23.09.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

Собрал комплект deb пакетов.

Инструкции по установке внутри (собственно установить три deb пакета).

Любое ядро, никаких make, автоматическая компиляция при смене ядра.

Исправлена компиляция на 5 ядре

usbhasp-hcd.zip 
пароль 123 

Интересно, работает ли :)

----------

AL2004 (03.10.2019), beregnov (03.10.2019), freem345 (25.09.2019), freeraider (23.09.2019), HPDX2300 (23.09.2019), koy98 (07.07.2020), leov-001 (25.09.2019), root7 (23.09.2019), tishtidish (26.09.2019), vfp7 (23.09.2019)

----------


## freem345

> Если Postgres Pro Standard 11.5.3 взят тут
> https://postgrespro.ru/products/download
> ,то это ванильная версия.
> Для ОдинСек есть *специальная сборка, правда там она версии 11.5-1*
> там обратите внимание на 
> http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...11.5/meta.json
> в нем инструкции для установки
> *см. также*


--------------------------
Лицензия СУБД Postgres Pro Standard на 1 ядро х86-64  ~100K руб
Лицензировать нужно все ядра
Думаю вопрос закрыт. 
Использовать нужно только сборки Postgres от самой 1сек

----------


## scharfikus

выдает такую ошибку
Loading new usb-vhci-hcd-1.15.0 DKMS files...
Building for 4.15.3-1-generic
Building for architecture amd64
Building initial module for 4.15.3-1-generic
Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.15.3-1-generic (amd64)
Consult /var/lib/dkms/usb-vhci-hcd/1.15.0/build/make.log for more information.
dpkg: ошибка при обработке пакета usb-vhci-hcd-dkms (--configure):
 подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 10
Обрабатываются триггеры для systemd (232-25+deb9u9astra.ce1) …
При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
 usb-vhci-hcd-dkms
N: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file '/home/sergey/key/usbhasp-hcd_0.1.0-1_amd64.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Отказано в доступе)
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

астралинукс, орел 2,12 версия

----------


## HPDX2300

> --------------------------
> Лицензия СУБД Postgres Pro Standard на 1 ядро х86-64  ~100K руб
> Лицензировать нужно все ядра
> Думаю вопрос закрыт. 
> Использовать нужно только сборки Postgres от самой 1сек


Интересно, каков источник строки "Лицензия СУБД Postgres Pro Standard на 1 ядро х86-64  ~100K руб" ??? Ссылочку мона? Или это инфа из переписки с  "Постгрес Профессиональный".
"Лицензировать нужно все ядра" - кто-то сомневался? платформу 1Сек тоже бежим покупать (аж спотыкаемся), а не "пи**itь" (см.пост #271)
"Использовать нужно только сборки Postgres от самой 1сек" - каждый админ решает сам, в силу свой квалификации.

----------

vfp7 (26.09.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

Вы запускаете под админом?

Астралинукс не знаю...
В debian как-то так я делаю
sudo apt install ./имя.deb

И нужно содержимое /var/lib/dkms/usb-vhci-hcd/1.15.0/build/make.log

И вывод uname -a

Возможно просто не компилится. 

Опишу как всё это работает. Может быть будет интересно не только вам.

Что бы это проверить вы можете достать исходники из пакета. Открыть как архив, там будет еще архив data. Там взять /usr/src/usb... и поместить в любой каталог. Зайти в него и просто попробовать собрать: 

Установите заголовки ядра нужной версии, если их нет
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-...

Установите необходимое для сборки
sudo apt-get install build-essential

Сначала компиляция (для текущего ядра) [Здесь у вас может быть ошибка]
make

или (с указанием версии ядра)
make KVERSION=(версия ядра, например 4.19.0-6-amd64)

Затем установка

Лучше так
sudo checkinstall

Но можно и так
sudo make install

Запуск
modprobe usb-vhci-hcd
modprobe  usb-vhci-iocifc

Если пройдет без ошибок, то можете легко собрать свой пакет через dkms:

sudo ./addsrc.sh
sudo ./dkmscmd.sh add
sudo ./dkmscmd.sh build

Установка
sudo ./dkmscmd.sh install

Создать пакет (с зависимостями dkms и инструментами сборки, автоустановка при смене ядра)
sudo ./dkmscmd.sh mkdeb
Готовый пакет искать в /var/lib/dkms/usb-vhci-hcd/{версия_пакета}/deb/

Создать пакет (под конкретное ядро, без зависимостей, например для сервера)
sudo ./dkmscmd.sh mkbmdeb
Готовый пакет искать в /var/lib/dkms/usb-vhci-hcd/1.15/bmdeb/

Для сборки пакетов установка ядра не нужна. Нужны только заголовки для нужного ядра. В параметрах dkms можно установить -k версия_ядра.
Мои скрипты это не обработают, пишите напрямую:
sudo dkms команда_из_примеров -m usb-vhci-hcd -v 1.15.0 [-k ядро]

Есть ещё команда, какие модули включены в dkms
dkms status

dkms не занимается автозапуском модулей (отследить для какой версии ядра что включено не реально). Для автозагрузки модуля создайте файл /etc/modules-load.d/usb-vhci-hcd.conf

Надеюсь не сумбурно написал.

----------

andydaw (26.09.2019), freem345 (26.09.2019), freeraider (18.10.2019), vfp7 (26.09.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

Ещё дополню про dkms

Если у вас deb пакет установился, то не нужны никакие исходники и make. Вы можете сразу сделать свой пакет под конкретное ядро (будет только на этом ядре работать).

sudo dkms mkbmdeb -m usb-vhci-hcd -v 1.15.0 [-k ядро]

Если -k не указывать, то берётся текущее ядро

----------


## freem345

> Интересно, каков источник строки "Лицензия СУБД Postgres Pro Standard на 1 ядро х86-64  ~100K руб" ??? Ссылочку мона? Или это инфа из переписки с  "Постгрес Профессиональный".
> "Лицензировать нужно все ядра" - кто-то сомневался? 
> платформу 1Сек тоже бежим покупать (аж спотыкаемся), а не "пи**itь" (см.пост #271) "Использовать нужно только сборки Postgres от самой 1сек" - каждый админ решает сам, в силу свой квалификации.


1) Информация из КП. Хотел услышать подтверждение из других источников.

2) Если 1сек серьезно наехали на PostPro и те перестанут делать патченые версии, останутся версии от 1сек. Репы тоже могут оставить по подписке. Это возможная перспектива. 

3) Про "пи**itь". Это не всегда логично, если есть легальные варианты.
Но, согласен - имеет место быть и иногда это единственный вариант )) 

3) Про "каждый админ решает сам, в силу свой квалификации".
Кто патчил оригинальный Postgres?

----------


## leov-001

https://interface31.ru/tech_it/2019/...l-dlya-1s.html

----------

Angel-moon (08.10.2019), freem345 (26.09.2019), vfp7 (05.11.2019)

----------


## freem345

В копилку https://1c.postgres.ru/

----------

vfp7 (05.11.2019)

----------


## tishtidish

> Собрал комплект deb пакетов.
> 
> Инструкции по установке внутри (собственно установить три deb пакета).
> 
> Любое ядро, никаких make, автоматическая компиляция при смене ядра.
> 
> Исправлена компиляция на 5 ядре
> 
> Интересно, работает ли :)


видимо это у Вас только для дебиана?
На ubuntu 19-04 Desktop нету папки linux-headers-******-common
dpusb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.0_amd64 выбивает ошибку (при выполнении poststall)
для себя решил проблему подменой строки


```
HEADERS_DIR = /usr/src/linux-headers-$(KVERSION_NAME)-common
```

на


```
HEADERS_DIR = /usr/src/linux-headers-$(KVERSION_NAME)
```

в файле /var/lib/dkms/usb-vhci-hcd/1.15.0/build/Makefile
и запустив после этого Make install.

выполнил все команды из Вашего поста, добавил json-ключ в /etc/usbhaspd/keys, перезапускал службы srv1cv83 и usbhasp и заработало. 
Теперь usb устройство HASP по команде lsusb появляется и видит v8-050-user.json (кюлч), Жаль что сама пока что.то 1с ключа не видит, наверно мой косяк..

----------


## andydaw

HEADERS_DIR = /usr/src/linux-headers-$(KVERSION_NAME)-common заменил на generic. 
на ядре 5,0,0,30 Все работает.

----------

tishtidish (26.09.2019)

----------


## freem345

> Если Postgres Pro Standard 11.5.3 взят тут
> https://postgrespro.ru/products/download
> ,то это ванильная версия.
> Для ОдинСек есть *специальная сборка, правда там она версии 11.5-1*
> там обратите внимание на 
> http://repo.postgrespro.ru/1c-archiv...11.5/meta.json
> в нем инструкции для установки
> *см. также*


Все версии Postgres Pro пропатчены под 1С 
https://postgrespro.ru/blog/news/4521286

Сейчас не могу найти на ИТС, похоже зачистили упоминания про Postgres Pro.
Приложение I. Настройка Postgres Pro для решений 1С
Вы можете установить и использовать Postgres Pro с решениями 1С в клиент/серверной модели.
https://postgrespro.ru/docs/postgrespro/11/config-one-c

----------


## freem345

Нашел http://v8.1c.ru/requirements/
PostgresPro (редакции 1C, Standard и Enterprise)

----------


## tulpanov

> видимо это у Вас только для дебиана?
> На ubuntu 19-04 Desktop нету папки linux-headers-******-common
> dpusb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.0_amd64 выбивает ошибку (при выполнении poststall)
> для себя решил проблему подменой строки
> 
> 
> ```
> HEADERS_DIR = /usr/src/linux-headers-$(KVERSION_NAME)-common
> ```
> ...


Что бы ключ видела 1с, нужен пакет aksusbd, который берет токен с USB и даёт инфу 1с
Я забыл вкючить его в список рекомендуемых.
По идее ключ нужно тоже паковать в пакет, ставить ему зависимость от usbhasp и все подтянется автоматом. Если репозиторий конечно содержит.

По поводу каталога, да у меня в common, в дебиане. По идее в убунту должно быть так же.
Если кто придумает как это распознать универсально, переделаю

----------

tishtidish (02.10.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

В общем нужно как то перебирать все возможные варианы, common, generic и тд. Попробую переделать.

----------


## Wenzor

> Собрал комплект deb пакетов.
> 
> Инструкции по установке внутри (собственно установить три deb пакета).
> 
> Любое ядро, никаких make, автоматическая компиляция при смене ядра.
> 
> Исправлена компиляция на 5 ядре
> 
> usbhasp-hcd.zip 
> ...


У меня нет. Думаю, лучше вместо apt использовать dpkg. Поскольку apt может подменять пакет.
Снимок.PNG

----------


## tulpanov

Времени стало мало. Пересобрать комплект пока некогда.
Переделал makefile модулей ядра. Теперь ищет в каталоге с любым окончанием (и без) /usr/src/linux-headers-$(KVERSION_NAME)*
Также добавил в make работу с dkms.
Прикладываю архив исходников, из них можно собрать пакеты. Инструкции смотрите в readme.md
Ранее выложенные deb должны работать (хоть и сделаны не правильно), нужно лишь заменить один на собранный из этих исходников.

usb-vhci-hcd.zip
Пароль 123

----------

andydaw (15.10.2019), freeraider (18.10.2019), kalk (15.10.2019), Nevskiy83 (02.11.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

> У меня нет. Думаю, лучше вместо apt использовать dpkg. Поскольку apt может подменять пакет.
> Снимок.PNG


apt не подменяет пакет, он просто выводит имя пакета (я так думаю :) ). У меня так же пишет.
Просто apt еще зависимости автоматом установит, а dpkg нет.

----------

freeraider (18.10.2019)

----------


## tulpanov

И еще, что бы стало понятней

usb-vhci-hcd - это модули ядра, позволяющие эмулировать USB устройтва.
libusb-hcd - библиотека, предоставляющая функции для работы с модулем ядра, для эмуляции usb.
usbhasp-hcd - Программулина, эмулирующая ключи hasp (и использующая libusb-hcd). Результат работы - как будто в ваш компьютер вставлен токен hasp. Никакие 1С и другие службы, по идее для работы ей не нужы.
Что бы 1С увидела ключ, нужно соответственно настроить компьютер, т.е. установить проги, которые читают ключ и отдают 1С результат. Т.е. aksusbd - который лежит на сайте haspa в открытом виде. Еще есть пакет для раздачи ключа по сети. И т.д.

----------

kalk (15.10.2019)

----------


## andydaw

> *почитайте тему "Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x", там это обсуждалось*:
> *Сообщение от Unk3r*
> "При запуске базы в толстом клиенте - сразу или по прошествии незначительного времени, или при открытии чего-либо, что тянется на клиент, выкидывает с ошибкой "Ключ защиты больше не доступен."
> Если брать лицензии с сервера 1С, с выключенным HASP LM - подобного не происходит."
> 
> но простое решение "брать лицензии с сервера 1С" есть только для кластера, в случае с базой в файле - надо или 1) патчить; или 2) перенастраивать haspini так, чтобы использовался netbios, добавляя NIC поддержку протокола NBT.


Можно по подробнее пункт 2.
С сервером постгри все работает,в локалке тоже клиент работает,а вот файловая база не работает ,вываливается ключ недоступен на сервере,а на клиенте нарушена целостность.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Можно по подробнее пункт 2.
> С сервером постгри все работает,в локалке тоже клиент работает,а вот файловая база не работает ,вываливается ключ недоступен на сервере,а на клиенте нарушена целостность.


"вываливается ключ недоступен на сервере" - запуск на сервере в терм.сессии? если ответ "да", тогда читать тему "Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x" или документацию.

"на клиенте нарушена целостность" - одинсек находит следы эмуляторов или патченные dll-ки. винду переустановить, если не в курсе что и как вычищать.

"подробнее пункт 2":
на 4-ей странице после "1C 8.x работает только по UDP. Однако ее можно заставить использовать TCP неявно"
https://safenet-sentinel.ru/upload/s...ASP_and_1C.pdf

----------

andydaw (15.10.2019)

----------


## kalk

Кто нибудь пробовал скомпилировать и запустить эмулятор на Centos 8? 
У меня вроде получилось собрать из исходников для centos 7, но сервер 1с все равно не видит ключи.

----------


## morvlad

Добрый день! 
Установил 1C x64 сервер на CentOS 7 x64 
Работу с ключами настроил по инструкции, все работает, но только с физическим ключом, в данном случае с клиентским. 
Проблема возникает когда загружаю дампы ключей .json 
Есть ошибки, если кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой подскажите пожалуйста.

Конфигурация: 
Клиент 1C установлен на рабочей станции, на сервере 1C стоит физический ключ, система его находит - все работает замечательно.
Ключ отключаю и загружаю дампы переделанные в формат json - не работает. 

linux: CentOS Linux release 7.7.1908 (Core) 
Ядро: 3.10.0-1062.1.2.el7.x86_64 
1C: 1C_Enterprise83-server-8.3.15-1565.x86_64 и другие пакеты 



```
rpm -qa|grep hasp
haspd-modules-7.90-eter2centos.x86_64
haspd-7.90-eter2centos.x86_64
```



```
lsmod |grep usb
usb_vhci_iocifc *******17536 *0 *
usb_vhci_hcd **********19494 *1 usb_vhci_iocifc
```



```
netstat -anp | grep hasp
tcp *******0 *****0 0.0.0.0:1947 ***********0.0.0.0:* **************LISTEN *****31717/hasplmd ********
udp *******0 *****0 0.0.0.0:475 ************0.0.0.0:* **************************31699/hasplm *********
udp *******0 *****0 0.0.0.0:1947 ***********0.0.0.0:* **************************31717/hasplmd ********
udp *******0 *****0 127.0.0.1:2790 *********0.0.0.0:* **************************31682/winehasp *******
udp *******0 *****0 0.0.0.0:45039 **********0.0.0.0:* **************************31717/hasplmd **
```



```
netstat -anp | grep aks
unix *2 *****[ ACC ] ****STREAM ****LISTENING ****427525 **31663/aksusbd *******/tmp/.aksusb *
unix *3 *****[ ] ********STREAM ****CONNECTED ****428075 **31663/aksusbd *******/tmp/.aksusb *
unix *2 *****[ ] ********DGRAM *******************427516 **31663/aksusbd *
```

Старт ключей: 


```
usbhasp key1.json key2.json 
usbhasp[17100]: Loaded key 0: '1С:Предприятие 8.0; Лицензия на сервер приложений', Created: 01/01/2005 00:00
usbhasp[17100]: Loaded key 1: 'v8 500 user', Created: 21/04/2005 14:59 *
usbhasp[17100]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 5) *
usbhasp[17100]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device. **
usbhasp[17100]: Port 1 connected. *
usbhasp[17100]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device. **
usbhasp[17100]: Port 2 connected. *
usbhasp[17100]: Port 1 is disabled. *
usbhasp[17100]: Set device on port 1 address = 2 *
usbhasp[17100]: Port 2 is disabled. *
usbhasp[17100]: Set device on port 2 address = 3 

Сразу появляется: 

	Код:
	/proc/bus/usb/005 
001 *002 *003
Здесь уже видно что-то не так: 

	Код:
	usbhasp status
usbhasp[958]: Error No such file or directory loading keyfile status.
usbhasp[958]: No keys loaded. Nothing to emulate.
Логи /var/log/messages после старта ключа 
[CODE
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: Loaded key 0: '1С:Предприятие 8.0; Лицензия на сервер приложений', Created: 01/01/2005 00:00
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: Loaded key 1: 'v8 500 user', Created: 21/04/2005 14:59 *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-10-10) *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: --> Backend: USB VHCI user-mode IOCTL-interface *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: VHCI Host Controller *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5 *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 3.10 *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1 *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb usb5: Product: VHCI Host Controller *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.0-1062.1.2.el7.x86_64 usb_vhci_hcd *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb usb5: SerialNumber: usb_vhci_hcd.0 *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test kernel: usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #5 *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 5) *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device. *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: Port 1 connected. *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device. *
Oct 15 14:23:14 test usbhasp[23874]: Port 2 connected. *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test usbhasp[23874]: Port 1 is disabled. *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test usbhasp[23874]: Set device on port 1 address = 2 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice= 3.25 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test aksusbd: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/5-1' *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test aksusbd[31663]: aksusbd_req_dev_connect: write() failed: -1, Bad file descriptor *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test usbhasp[23874]: Port 2 is disabled. *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using usb_vhci_hcd *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test usbhasp[23874]: Set device on port 2 address = 3 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice= 3.25 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test kernel: usb 5-2: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25 *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test aksusbd: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/5-2' *
Oct 15 14:23:15 test aksusbd[31663]: aksusbd_req_dev_connect: write() failed: -1, Bad file descripto
```

Логи dmesg 


```
usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: USB Virtual Host Controller Interface -- Version 1.15 (2019-10-10) *
[411905.148267] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: --> Backend: USB VHCI user-mode IOCTL-interface *
[411905.148273] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: VHCI Host Controller *
[411905.148475] usb_vhci_hcd usb_vhci_hcd.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5 *
[411905.148572] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 3.10 *
[411905.148578] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1 *
[411905.148582] usb usb5: Product: VHCI Host Controller *
[411905.148587] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.0-1062.1.2.el7.x86_64 usb_vhci_hcd *
[411905.148591] usb usb5: SerialNumber: usb_vhci_hcd.0 *
[411905.148996] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found *
[411905.149012] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected *
[411905.149183] usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #5 *
[411905.460968] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd *
[411905.585052] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice= 3.25 *
[411905.585062] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0 *
[411905.585068] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25 *
[411905.698921] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using usb_vhci_hcd *
[411905.823112] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice= 3.25 *
[411905.823120] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0 *
[411905.823124] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25
```

----------


## andydaw

> "вываливается ключ недоступен на сервере" - запуск на сервере в терм.сессии?


Нет,(Ключ больше недоступен) только в толстом клиенте.Видит только локальный хасп на 50-500 юзверей,а серверный нет,
В тонком клиенте все работает,видит и серверный ключ.

На клиенте Вин чистил Лом,наверно что то осталось,будем искать.

----------


## Илья547

> "подробнее пункт 2":
> на 4-ей странице после "1C 8.x работает только по UDP. Однако ее можно заставить использовать TCP неявно"
> https://safenet-sentinel.ru/upload/s...ASP_and_1C.pdf


И это будет работать только на windows, потому что hasplm под linux не поддерживает эти параметры.

----------

andydaw (16.10.2019)

----------


## ZloyKult

Комрады! Требуется помощь за вознаграждение деньгами. Есть хост на Centos7x64. В нем Postgresql и Docker. Докером поднят контейнер с centos7x64+apache+1c 8.3.13-1690x64. Лицензирование победить не смог, в линуксах варюсь относительно не долго. Короче, отпишитесь кто готов помочь поломать лицензию. Подробности обсудим.

----------


## zlimon

Не появляются виртуальные USB 
[ 4.856221] usb_vhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
[ 4.856434] usb_vhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

Не знаете куда копать ?

Система стоит на Hyper-V

----------


## zlimon

> собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*
> 
> у пакета 2 зависимости: libusb-0.1-4 и libjansson4
> ставим через apt (иначе зависимости не встанут)
> 
> запускаем из каталога, где лежит usbhasp.deb
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Не появляются виртуальные USB 
[ 4.856221] usb_vhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
[ 4.856434] usb_vhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

Не знаете куда копать ?

Система стоит на Hyper-V

----------


## neanton

Велкам!

Спасибо за инструкцию, с божей помощью все собралось и завелось на Debian 10 x86-64.
Есть один момент, драйвер (Sentinel HASP для Linux. Версия 7.100: Sentinel_LDK_Run-time_linux.zip) не видит ключ.
Собрал Wireshark-ом трафик по USB порту через usbmon, обмен данными происходит. Но при этом в логах вижу:




> 2019-10-29 09:30:07 [51180] HASP HL 990364755 was not added to the list of known keys
> 2019-10-29 09:30:07 [51180] HASP HL 990364755 does not contain configuration information. Key will be ignored


В процессе всего этого действа, на ключ (виртуальный естессно) прилетает комманда A1, и видимо драйверу не нравится ответ.
В самом UsbHasp захардкожен какой то магический ответ откуда-то скопипижженый: https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp/...BKeyEmu.c#L133

Может кто вкурсе как это обойти? Может драйвер слишком "свежий"?

----------


## neanton

Выхлоп lsubs:



```
Device: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Device Descriptor:
  bLength                18
  bDescriptorType         1
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class
  bDeviceSubClass         0
  bDeviceProtocol         0
  bMaxPacketSize0         8
  idVendor           0x0529 Aladdin Knowledge Systems
  idProduct          0x0001 HASP copy protection dongle
  bcdDevice            3.25
  iManufacturer           1 HASP HL 3.25
  iProduct                2 (error)
  iSerial                 0
  bNumConfigurations      1
  Configuration Descriptor:
    bLength                 9
    bDescriptorType         2
    wTotalLength       0x0012
    bNumInterfaces          1
    bConfigurationValue     1
    iConfiguration          0
    bmAttributes         0x80
      (Bus Powered)
    MaxPower               54mA
    Interface Descriptor:
      bLength                 9
      bDescriptorType         4
      bInterfaceNumber        0
      bAlternateSetting       0
      bNumEndpoints           0
      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
      bInterfaceSubClass      0
      bInterfaceProtocol      0
      iInterface              0
can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable
can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable
cannot read device status, Resource temporarily unavailable (11)
```

Выхлоп UsbHasp собранного с DEBUG флагом:


```
usbhasp[60382]: Password 0x237a4125
usbhasp[60382]: keyType 0xea
usbhasp[60382]: MemoryType 0x20
usbhasp[60382]: Option 14 bytes
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x01,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x02,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x4a,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x1f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x01,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x18,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x02,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x08,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x01,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x14,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x2c,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x33,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: NetMemory 12 bytes
usbhasp[60382]: 0x71,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xcf,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x1d,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x28,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: SecTable 8 bytes
usbhasp[60382]: 0x16,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x32,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x87,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa3,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x1e,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x3a,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x8f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xab,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: Data 4096 bytes
usbhasp[60382]: 0x01,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xd0,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xbc,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x08,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x3f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x28,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x30,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x02,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe5,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x6f,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x3e,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x39,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xd4,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x76,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x9f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x6f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xd4,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x76,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x21,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x57,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x02,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x41,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc3,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xcc,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xd5,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa7,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x4b,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x4c,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc2,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x81,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x64,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x84,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x55,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x76,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x41,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe1,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x5e,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x2c,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x18,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa7,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x6f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xf2,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x08,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe1,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x40,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa0,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x4e,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x94,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa7,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x4a,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xb5,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x41,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x53,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x6d,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x48,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc3,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x6d,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe4,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa4,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xec,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc8,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x9c,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x27,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x7d,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe0,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x79,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x51,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xb1,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x25,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc6,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa1,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x69,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x14,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xfb,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x03,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x7b,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc5,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x1b,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe3,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xef,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa3,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x1e,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x04,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xb5,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xa5,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe1,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x4e,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc8,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x5d,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x28,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x99,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x30,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x10,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x39,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x2f,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x8d,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xb3,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xe0,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x95,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xf0,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x36,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x91,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x56,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x46,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xc4,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x75,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x01,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]: 0xff,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: EDStruct 0 bytes
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]: 0x00,
usbhasp[60382]:
usbhasp[60382]: Loaded key 0: '1C Enterprise Server x64', Created: 21/04/2019
usbhasp[60382]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 19)
usbhasp[60382]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[60382]: Port 1 connected.
usbhasp[60382]: Port 1 is disabled.
usbhasp[60382]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0x80, urb->wValue 0x9427, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x7
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_SET_CHIPER_KEYS
usbhasp[60382]: Create encodedStatus
usbhasp[60382]: Encoded status: 86
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x9427, inChiperKey2=0xA0CB, length=0x2
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0x6F85, outChiperKey2=0xA0CB
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x6F85, inChiperKey2=0xA0CB, length=0x5
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0x8DCD, outChiperKey2=0xA0CB
usbhasp[60382]: Shuffle keys: chiperKey1=8DCD, chiperKey2=86CB,
usbhasp[60382]: Out data size: 7
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x3, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x8
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa2, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x1a1
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: UNKOWN KEY_FN
usbhasp[60382]: Create encodedStatus
usbhasp[60382]: Encoded status: F1
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x8DCD, inChiperKey2=0x86CB, length=0x2
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0x8864, outChiperKey2=0x86CB
usbhasp[60382]: Out data size: 2
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0x80, urb->wValue 0x9482, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x7
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_SET_CHIPER_KEYS
usbhasp[60382]: Create encodedStatus
usbhasp[60382]: Encoded status: E3
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x9482, inChiperKey2=0xA0CB, length=0x2
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0x3C49, outChiperKey2=0xA0CB
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x3C49, inChiperKey2=0xA0CB, length=0x5
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0x38FA, outChiperKey2=0xA0CB
usbhasp[60382]: Shuffle keys: chiperKey1=38FA, chiperKey2=E3CB,
usbhasp[60382]: Out data size: 7
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x3, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x8
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa2, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x1a1
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: UNKOWN KEY_FN
usbhasp[60382]: Create encodedStatus
usbhasp[60382]: Encoded status: 4A
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x38FA, inChiperKey2=0xE3CB, length=0x2
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0x8D67, outChiperKey2=0xE3CB
usbhasp[60382]: Out data size: 2
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x3, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x8
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa2, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x1a1
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: UNKOWN KEY_FN
usbhasp[60382]: Create encodedStatus
usbhasp[60382]: Encoded status: 6D
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper inChiperKey1=0x8D67, inChiperKey2=0xE3CB, length=0x2
usbhasp[60382]: Chiper outChiperKey1=0xF704, outChiperKey2=0xE3CB
usbhasp[60382]: Out data size: 2
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x0
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x0
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x0
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x0, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x3
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x0
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: urb->bRequest 0xa1, urb->wValue 0x1, urb->wIndex 0x0, urb->wLength 0x2f
usbhasp[60382]: HASP FUNCTION -
usbhasp[60382]: KEY_FN_READ_STRUCT, request->param1 - 0x1
usbhasp[60382]: Received signal to stop.
usbhasp[60382]: USB device removed usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 19)
```

----------


## Norets

> собрал пакет для debian (amd64) на ядре 4.9 - *брать здесь*
> 
> у пакета 2 зависимости: libusb-0.1-4 и libjansson4
> ставим через apt (иначе зависимости не встанут)
> 
> запускаем из каталога, где лежит usbhasp.deb
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Попробовал. Не появляются ключи в lsusb. Может что не так делаю? Систему обновил, зависимости поставил... Пробовал на 4.9.0.11

----------


## Nevskiy83

Можете перевыложить, файл не доступен.

Спасибо

----------


## tulpanov

Собрал правильные deb пакеты для Debian buster
У меня работает, но возможно всякое

usbhasp-deb.zip
Пароль 123

Устанавливать


```
sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1-1_amd64.deb
sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
```

или через dpkg (не помню опции)

В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json
И перезапустить службу



```
sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
```

Результат работы службы можно глянуть


```
sudo systemctl status usbhaspd
```

А в устройствах после 

```
lsusb
```

 должен отображаться виртуальный токен

В каталоге dev пакеты с заголовочными файлами, если нужно будет компилировать. Для работы не нужны.
В каталоге bin драйвера для текущего ядра buster без зависимостей dkms (можно использовать вместо usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1-1_amd64.deb, но только на этом ядре)

И после всех манипуляций 1С не увидит ключи. Ему нужен пакет aksusbd, который лежит на сайте sentinel

----------

BAVV2015 (10.10.2021), bix2018 (02.07.2020), braslavets (06.11.2019), daemonpnz (29.11.2019), freeman67 (17.12.2019), IronSamael (25.02.2020), kalk (21.01.2020), koy98 (29.06.2020), Lolipop111 (20.12.2019), MyNameIs (04.11.2019), neon2010 (25.01.2020), Nevskiy83 (03.11.2019), otlichno007 (08.11.2019)

----------


## MyNameIs

А где взять файлы json?

----------


## Nevskiy83

Я брал отсюда

----------

IronSamael (25.02.2020), MyNameIs (04.11.2019), VVP63 (06.03.2020)

----------


## braslavets

Проверил. Все работает. ядро 4.19.0.6.

----------


## vfp7

На 5-ом ядре Ubuntu x64 кто нибудь запустил эту систему?
Есть некоторая вероятность серьезного изменения в ядре и невозможности компиляции этой системы - хотелось бы проверить этот момент.
ps: у меня не получается проверить этот момент так как очень сильная загрузка на работе.

----------


## otlichno007

На Ubuntu 16.04, ядро 4.4.0-166, всё работает!! Спасибо :dance:

----------


## daemonpnz

на 5.0 работает, необходим небольшой патчинг для модуля ядра (правится то, что касается access_ok, т.к уменьшилось количество аргументов с 3 до 2), но работает. Есть ещё тонкость у меня стоит proxmox и у него свой набор патчей для ядра и вот после версии 5.0.15 модуль совсем перестал собираться и проблему пока не решил.

----------

vfp7 (08.11.2019)

----------


## manemoy779

эх, в последних ядрах не собирается.



> In file included from ./include/linux/uaccess.h:11,
>                  from /share/temp/1c_test/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:25:
> /share/temp/1c_test/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function 'ioc_register':
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:433:29: error: invalid initializer
>   433 |  __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);

----------


## tulpanov

> эх, в последних ядрах не собирается.


Я это правил, и access_ok правил
На моем ядре 5.2.0-0.bpo.3-amd64 работает.

----------


## veisong

Здравствуйте!

Система opensuse. 1с 8.3.16.1030 пославил rpm пакеты без проблем. 
Все запускается, все соединяется, сервер 1С меня видит.

Толстый клиент ругается на лицуху. Подскажите, пожалуйста, лечил я so файл, а толку ноль. Как избавить клиента от желания лицензии?
X64 клиент...

----------


## daemonpnz

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Система opensuse. 1с 8.3.16.1030 пославил rpm пакеты без проблем. 
> Все запускается, все соединяется, сервер 1С меня видит.
> 
> Толстый клиент ругается на лицуху. Подскажите, пожалуйста, лечил я so файл, а толку ноль. Как избавить клиента от желания лицензии?
> X64 клиент...


Начать читать тему, хотя бы 10 последних страниц.

----------

vfp7 (20.11.2019)

----------


## veisong

Читал, мозги хватило поднять сервер, но не хватает разобраться с ключем. Что делать?

----------


## HPDX2300

повторение

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...Как избавить клиента от желания лицензии?...


Это лечится несложно, читайте тему *"HASP Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x"*
А эта тема "заточена" на лечение *Linux сервера в кластере* от "жажды" лицензии

----------


## neanton

Вот жеж, только там нет скрипта инициализации и нужно поставить если свежий дебиан libc6-i3: http://safenet-sentinel.ru/files/hasplm-linux-8.30.zip

----------


## daemonpnz

> При настройке на ЛМ на дебиане - вылетает с потерей лицензии.  Выходит что-то не так в датском (зачеркнуто) дебиановском королевстве? Ткните носом если что :)


Всегда HASP LM работал через UDP (точнее если мне не изменяет память, то 1с всегда работала с hasp lm через UDP, а через TCP не умела). Так что в слётах виноват явно не протокол. Что в виртуалке на Linux пишется в логах: dmesg, journalctl и т.д

----------

vfp7 (27.11.2019)

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...пишет что ключ потерян и завершает работу...
> при перезапуске клиента он снова получает ключ нормально, а потом снова ошибка
> ...   даж не знаю что и думать.


это неоднократно обсуждалось в теме "*HASP Эмуляторы для 1с 8.x*" т.к. там это более уместно, чем в этой теме.
повторять посты из той темы не буду - ибо "кто ищет - тот всегда найдет"

----------


## vfp7

"../etc/usbhaspd/keys/x64_server.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/x86_server.json.."(c)
 - хм, имена файлов какие то подозрительные - надеюсь их название не соответствует содержимому?
( оба ключа для серверной лицензии? причем один для x64 версии а второй для x86? )

----------


## vfp7

> Да. Так и есть.


Интересно для чего так.
Насколько помню ключ x64 подходит к x86, и непонятно для чего два серверных ключа.

----------


## daemonpnz

> хасплм на дебиане (lxc контейнер proxmox 6)


распиши всю схему: где запущен эмулятор (хост или контейнер) и т.д.?

systemctl status aksusbd.service

что кажет?

----------


## nightrider77

> Для ubuntu 18.04.2 x64 lts (4.15.0) по памяти напишу первую часть, в помощь другим даже с минимальными знаниями:
> <....>
> cd vhci-hcd-1.15
> mkdir -p linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core
> cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/
> nano usb-vhci-hcd.c
>  находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку, при желании можно выделить через /*  */
> nano usb-vhci-iocifc.c
>  находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку
> ...


Хм, у меня что ли у одного, на Ubuntu 18.04 с ядром 5.0.0 пути не такие, как в мануале?



```
cp /usr/src/linux-source-4.15.0/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/
```

В linux-source-5.0.0 у меня только



```
root@alex-virtual-machine:/usr/src/linux-source-5.0.0# ls -l
итого 870632
drwxr-xr-x 13 root root      4096 ноя 27 17:22 debian
drwxr-xr-x 10 root root      4096 ноя 27 17:22 debian.hwe
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 891514880 ноя 12 13:46 linux-source-5.0.0.tar
```

Поэтому в данном случае, директория для работы - это /usr/src/linux-headers-5.0.0-36-generic:



```
root@alex-virtual-machine:/usr/src/linux-headers-5.0.0-36-generic# ls -l
итого 1560
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 ноя 27 13:28 arch
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 ноя 12 13:46 block -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/block
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 ноя 12 13:46 certs -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/certs
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      32 ноя 12 13:46 crypto -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/crypto
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      39 ноя 12 13:46 Documentation -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/Documentation
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      33 ноя 12 13:46 drivers -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/drivers
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      34 ноя 12 13:46 firmware -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/firmware
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 ноя 12 13:46 fs -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/fs
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root    4096 ноя 27 13:28 include <======================================================
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      30 ноя 12 13:46 init -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/init
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      29 ноя 12 13:46 ipc -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/ipc
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      32 ноя 12 13:46 Kbuild -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/Kbuild
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      33 ноя 12 13:46 Kconfig -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/Kconfig
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 ноя 27 13:28 kernel
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      29 ноя 12 13:46 lib -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/lib
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      34 ноя 12 13:46 Makefile -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/Makefile
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 ноя 12 13:46 mm -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/mm
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1566100 ноя 12 13:46 Module.symvers
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      29 ноя 12 13:46 net -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/net
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      33 ноя 12 13:46 samples -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/samples
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root   12288 ноя 27 13:28 scripts
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      34 ноя 12 13:46 security -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/security
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 ноя 12 13:46 sound -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/sound
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 ноя 27 13:28 tools
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      32 ноя 12 13:46 ubuntu -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/ubuntu
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      29 ноя 12 13:46 usr -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/usr
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      30 ноя 12 13:46 virt -> ../linux-headers-5.0.0-36/virt
```


Вот только всё равно проблема при компиляции



```
root@alex-virtual-machine:/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15# make clean && make KVERSION=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-5.0.0-36-generic/
```

Завершается вот этим



```
scripts/Makefile.build:291: recipe for target '/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.o' failed
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.o] Error 1
Makefile:1614: recipe for target '_module_/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15' failed
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15] Error 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.0.0-36-generic»
Makefile:35: recipe for target 'default' failed
make: *** [default] Error 2
```

Хотя в /usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/linux/*5.0.0*/drivers/usb/core/ всё присутствует.

Уже пробовал разные вариации команды и с разным KVERSION/KSRC - такая же ошибка.

Что в данном случае не так?

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## daemonpnz

> Хотя в /usr/src/vhci-hcd-1.15/linux/*5.0.0*/drivers/usb/core/ всё присутствует.
> 
> Уже пробовал разные вариации команды и с разным KVERSION/KSRC - такая же ошибка.
> 
> Что в данном случае не так?
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Полные выводы, а не твои выдержки, на сервис подобный pastebin

----------


## nightrider77

> Полные выводы, а не твои выдержки, на сервис подобный pastebin


https://pastebin.com/NmRZxUyQ

----------


## nightrider77

> на 5.0 работает, необходим небольшой патчинг для модуля ядра (правится то, что касается access_ok, т.к уменьшилось количество аргументов с 3 до 2), но работает. Есть ещё тонкость у меня стоит proxmox и у него свой набор патчей для ядра и вот после версии 5.0.15 модуль совсем перестал собираться и проблему пока не решил.


Наверное, в этом проблема.

----------


## nightrider77

Не вижу кнопки редактирования сообщений здесь...
access_ok в usb-vhci-iocifc.c обновил (убрал первый аргумент type).
Но тут ещё куча ошибок




> In file included from ./include/linux/uaccess.h:11:0,
>                  from /root/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:23:
> /root/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:435:29: error: invalid initializer
>   __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
>                              ^
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:555:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user_nocheck’
>   __put_user_nocheck((__typeof__(*(ptr)))(x), (ptr), sizeof(*(ptr)))
>   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Буду разбираться...

----------


## daemonpnz

> Наверное, в этом проблема.


ну вот =) надо было лишь почитать

----------


## daemonpnz

> Буду разбираться...


мне лень было разбираться, в итоге откатил ядро на 5.0.0-15, захолдил и всё стало ок

----------

detect (08.04.2020)

----------


## Илья547

пссс, на гитхабе что-то еще появилось, тестить будет кто?
https://github.com/batteryshark/hasptools

----------


## tulpanov

Да уж, выложил уже пропатченные, готовые deb пакеты. Просто бери и ставь.
Но народ все-равно сам патчит :)

----------


## daemonpnz

> Да уж, выложил уже пропатченные, готовые deb пакеты. Просто бери и ставь.
> Но народ все-равно сам патчит :)


ну так на то он и опенсорц

----------


## nightrider77

> пссс, на гитхабе что-то еще появилось, тестить будет кто?
> https://github.com/batteryshark/hasptools


Так ж спортивный интерес)

----------


## daemonpnz

> Да уж, выложил уже пропатченные, готовые deb пакеты. Просто бери и ставь.
> Но народ все-равно сам патчит :)


Ещё бы нормально с этих турбобитов качалось, а то совсем не отдаёт прямую ссылку.

А так бы были патчи на форуме и всё было бы огонь.

----------


## daemonpnz

> да все ОК пишет.


и опять сплошной вольный пересказ, ни конфигов, ни логов, ни подробностей

----------


## daemonpnz

> ну вот лог. что в нем не так?


не нужно делать нам здесь одолжений, ибо это у тебя не работает что-то там, а не у нас.

А посему повторю свой вопрос: распиши всю схему: где запущен эмулятор (хост или контейнер) и т.д.?

----------


## daemonpnz

> На шаге замены ВМ с мультикеем на контейнер


вот здесь подробнее: где поднят сам эмулятор, на хосте или в самом эмуляторе. Если первое, то как организован проброс эмулированных устройств внутрь контейнера. К этому ко всему желательно приложить конфиги. В общем чем больше подробностей. тем лучше. И не того какую схему ты хочешь, а какая схема реализована с контейнером у тебя сейчас.

----------


## Илья547

> Так ж спортивный интерес)


Там похоже нужен дамп другого ключа, которых в открытом доступе нет. Если у кого-то есть ключ hasp pro или max, то он может сдампить ключ (под виндой) и проверить данный эмулятор, который еще и hasp сервером является.

----------


## ХайхА

День добрый форумчане. Прошу прощения за свою неграмотность в 1с. Пользовался пробный месяц бесплатно 1с УНФ фреш. Все устроило по работе. Есть ли возможность продолжать пользоваться данным продуктом на локальном ПК (не в облаке) не покупая лицензию? Если есть, то прошу ткуть носом где почитать как и что надо установить. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## LaYt

> Да уж, выложил уже пропатченные, готовые deb пакеты. Просто бери и ставь.
> Но народ все-равно сам патчит :)


Не завелись с полпинка - пришлось usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1-1_amd64.deb компилить руками

пришлось раскоменчивать эту строку в usb-vhci-iocifc.c

#include <linux/uaccess.h>

для справки

Linux u-1c-server-01 4.15.0-70-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 10:36:11 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------


## edelweiss

> ...


Уважаемый, а есть ли какая-нибудь адекватная инструкция, чтобы все это добро собрать самому с нуля на убунте 18.04 ?
Уверен, были бы Вам многие весьма признательны!

----------


## HPDX2300

> есть ли какая-нибудь адекватная инструкция, чтобы все это добро собрать самому с нуля?


постов, написанных в той теме, уже достаточно (и даже более того - всё разжевано неоднократно) для "сборки изделия с нуля самостоятельно". Ключевое слово "достаточно", что не равно "необходимо". А "необходимо" очень многое: 1) хороший IT-background - соображать надо быстро и "не тупить" 2) хорошее образование (среднее в школе, и высшее не помешает) - беглое чтение "дьявольской мовы", т.е. in English, жизненно важно для ИТ-шника (не владеешь инглишом на уровне intermediate = не владеешь ИТ-технологиями т.к. не можешь читать man-ы и доку, RTFM никто неотменял). Почитайте предыдущие 42 страницы темы и *задавайте вопросы о непонятом* - вас направят  "в нужное русло", а "жевать" чтобы вы "проглотили" никто не будет - ВРЕМЯ - ДЕНЬГИ (мы все работаем, кстати)

----------


## tulpanov

> Ещё бы нормально с этих турбобитов качалось, а то совсем не отдаёт прямую ссылку.
> 
> А так бы были патчи на форуме и всё было бы огонь.


Некуда мне больше положить.
Патчи можно достать из пакета dkms
Собираюсь отправить их разработчику, но лень регистрироваться на sf

----------


## tulpanov

> Уважаемый, а есть ли какая-нибудь адекватная инструкция, чтобы все это добро собрать самому с нуля на убунте 18.04 ?
> Уверен, были бы Вам многие весьма признательны!


Инструкции по сбору есть в этой теме https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post537227

Но учтите, что 
"1. устанавливаем либы для х32 (без них работать не будет!!!)" - неправильно. Либы х32 нужны для снятия дампа с ключа хаспа. Для эмуляции они не нужны.
2. устанавливаем исходники ядра - исходники ядра не нужны, нужны заголовки ядра
4. собираем драйвер виртуального USB - эти исходники я чуть подправил: добаил поддержку 5-го ядра, добавил поиск hcd файла в заголовках ядра автоматом (файл не нужно копировать). Можно найти в выложенном мной пакете dkms.

Но это все я уже писал. Кажется уже третий раз пишу :)

Как собрать deb пакет не расскажу - это долгая лекция :)

----------


## edelweiss

> (среднее в школе, и высшее не помешает)


Ну, это Вы явно загнули: уверен, Вы уже не возьмете средненький интегральчик или производную из школьной программы, не говоря уже про вышку...дело не в этом, были у меня раньше знакомые айтишники без образования, но фору любому дадут...рассеялись все кто куда...так что не это главное...
А для Вас, если Вы позиционируете себя достаточно продвинутым, ничего ведь не стоит дать хотя бы исчерпывающий набор необходимых и достаточных команд, чтобы получить необходимое, не правда ли? Вот уже почти и инструкция, а комментариями она и так обрастет со временем. Но только не 10 команд, 20 из которых в промежутке вы должны додумать сами в зависимости от курса доллара, погодных условий, лунного затмения и орбиты самого ближайшего астероида...
Ведь Вы это все уже проделали и наверняка не раз.

----------


## edelweiss

> Инструкции по сбору есть в этой теме


Инструкция так себе, с моими скудными познаниями ничего по ней, естественно, не взлетело, а необходимую инфу приходится собирать по крупицам на различных форумах, вот и сюда я пришел, будучи направленным с другого ресурса, только вижу, что здесь эта тема намного более развита, нежели там, а инструкцию данную распространяют как нечто гениальное, запутывая тем самым еще больше непродвинутых...поэтому я и спросил, может, кто из умельцев и сваял уже что-то более вразумительное...

----------


## edelweiss

вывод lsusb:

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub



вывод dmesg:

[   53.844961] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   53.844969] hub 3-0:1.0: 1 port detected
[   53.845051] usb_vhci_iocifc: Usb bus #3
[   54.184016] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using usb_vhci_hcd
[   54.334397] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0529, idProduct=0001
[   54.334399] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[   54.334401] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: HASP HL 3.25

Вопрос: почему всего один?

----------


## tulpanov

*edelweiss*, если бы были такие инструкции как вы хотите, всех АйТишников разогнали бы.
Это примерно как инструкция по ремонту машины. Знания все-равно нужны.
За вас никто не разберется. 

На мой взгляд очень хорошая инструкция. Ниже есть еще одна. У меня с нее все завелось.

Если не умеете, я выложил уже готовые пакеты. Хотя могут быть ошибки при установке.

"Вопрос: почему всего один?" - знаете анекдот про приборы? 

Думаю вам либо стоит либо приложить усилия по пониманию (как в ремонте машины), форум почитать, либо бросить это дело :)

----------


## tulpanov

*edelweiss*, если бы были такие инструкции как вы хотите, всех АйТишников разогнали бы.
Это примерно как инструкция по ремонту машины. Знания все-равно нужны.
За вас никто не разберется. 

На мой взгляд очень хорошая инструкция. Ниже есть еще одна. У меня с нее все завелось.

Если не умеете, я выложил уже готовые пакеты. Хотя могут быть ошибки при установке.

"Вопрос: почему всего один?" - знаете анекдот про приборы? 

Думаю вам либо стоит либо приложить усилия по пониманию (как в ремонте машины), форум почитать, либо бросить это дело :)

----------


## tulpanov

> Не завелись с полпинка - пришлось usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1-1_amd64.deb компилить руками
> 
> пришлось раскоменчивать эту строку в usb-vhci-iocifc.c
> 
> #include <linux/uaccess.h>
> 
> для справки
> 
> Linux u-1c-server-01 4.15.0-70-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 10:36:11 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


Ясно, спасибо за сведения.

"#include <linux/uaccess.h>" - У меня кажется наоборот с ней не завелась. Но уже не помню точно, а проверять и переделывать пока нет возможности.

Ну и опять, dkms проста как три копейки. Она же вам и пакет может собрать, достаточно ей дать одну команду. Кажется я ее даже в make добавлял.

Правите исходники, в /usr/src/usb-vhci... 
Потом 
make dkmsbuild
make deb

И будет у вас свой, правильный пакет dkms

----------


## tulpanov

И кстати этот правильный пакет можно выложить для всех. На понравившийся вам ресурс.
Можно и патч оттуда достать и тоже выложить. Я не против :)
А лучше отправить его разработчику, что бы он внес его прямо в свой код. Это было бы неплохо.

----------


## edelweiss

> Думаю вам либо стоит либо приложить усилия по пониманию (как в ремонте машины), форум почитать, либо бросить это дело :)


Да хрен с ней - с инструкцией, я проделал определенную работу, получил определенный результат, который отличается от ожидаемого, поэтому задаю вопрос более опытным по поводу причин и получения соответствующих советов. Знал бы сам - смысла бы не было спрашивать. Опять же про Вашу машину: Вы сделали все по имеющейся инструкции (насколько она достаточна - большой вопрос!), но она все равно не едет, идей у Вас больше нет, Вы сделали все, что осознавали, поэтому Вы вынуждены обращаться к тем, кто имеет больший опыт и может подсказать причины и методы их устранения. Вопрос актуальный: почему у меня виден всего один девайс, а не два, как положено? Идей у меня нет...

----------


## tulpanov

> Да хрен с ней - с инструкцией, я проделал определенную работу, получил определенный результат, который отличается от ожидаемого, поэтому задаю вопрос более опытным по поводу причин и получения соответствующих советов. Знал бы сам - смысла бы не было спрашивать. Опять же про Вашу машину: Вы сделали все по имеющейся инструкции (насколько она достаточна - большой вопрос!), но она все равно не едет, идей у Вас больше нет, Вы сделали все, что осознавали, поэтому Вы вынуждены обращаться к тем, кто имеет больший опыт и может подсказать причины и методы их устранения. Вопрос актуальный: почему у меня виден всего один девайс, а не два, как положено? Идей у меня нет...


Вы неправильные вопросы задаете.

Почему их должно быть два? (А не три, четыре, сколько там?)

Вы все-равно должны сами понять как и сделать (пусть и с подсказками), а не за вас должны все додумывать.

Простите, нет времени играть с вами в угадайку

----------


## edelweiss

> Почему их должно быть два? (А не три, четыре, сколько там?)


Полагаю, для двух разных типов ключей - серверного и клиентского.
В винде тоже в оборудовании появляются именно два устройства.

----------


## edelweiss

И кстати, если проводить аналогию с виндой, то ставятся либо два устройства, либо не ставятся вовсе, хотя я такого не припомню, а вот появление только одного устройства - это что-то из области паранормального...

----------


## tulpanov

> И кстати, если проводить аналогию с виндой, то ставятся либо два устройства, либо не ставятся вовсе, хотя я такого не припомню, а вот появление только одного устройства - это что-то из области паранормального...


Ну почему два?

Если вы про haspd - то там будет устройств столько сколько файлов json вы ему укажете (хоть десять, хоть одно). Вы можете пройти на сайт эмулятора, указанный в инструкции по сборке и там это прочитать. Ну или хотя бы спросить (если думать неохота), откуда берутся устройства, а не почему два... 
Я же вам говорю, за вас думать никто не будет.

----------


## edelweiss

> там будет устройств столько сколько файлов json вы ему укажете (хоть десять, хоть одно).


Возможно, спорить не буду, была у меня такая мысль, гляну на виндовой системе...Я почему спросил: не видит 1С ключ серверный, мне пока только он необходим, поэтому указываю только один дамп - serverkey.json, в клиентском пока необходимости нет, его эмуль поднят как раз на винде вместе с hasplm...
И, да,  aksusbd установлен если что...

----------


## edelweiss

> Возможно, спорить не буду, была у меня такая мысль, гляну на виндовой системе...


Глянул, поэтому сам себе отвечаю: несмотря на то, что в систему введен один единственный дамп в виде клиентского ключа, устройств видно два - хоть застрелись!

----------


## LaYt

еслиб вы прочли внимательно тему то и вопросы ушли сами - если 1с не видит ключа - меняйте его на другой в теме давали ссылки на другие

----------


## edelweiss

> еслиб вы прочли внимательно тему то и вопросы ушли сами - если 1с не видит ключа - меняйте его на другой в теме давали ссылки на другие


Уважаемый, я уже изначально взял эти самые другие, у которых они заработали.
Ссылка на дампы https://yadi.sk/d/llLEAiFJncNbmw
Поймите, если бы было все просто, и я понимал, что нужно сделать, чтобы исправить ситуацию, я бы здесь не спрашивал и не терял Ваше и свое время, это же так очевидно...

----------


## kalk

> Глянул, поэтому сам себе отвечаю: несмотря на то, что в систему введен один единственный дамп в виде клиентского ключа, устройств видно два - хоть застрелись!


Не знаю как в винде, не проверял. На линукс Usbhasp создает одно устройство на каждый дамп ключа

Один ключ - одно устройство.


```
# systemctl status usbhasp.service -l
● usbhasp.service - Usbhasp daemon
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/usbhasp.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
   Active: active (running) since Fri 2019-12-06 10:04:35 MSK; 22s ago
  Process: 697 ExecStart=/usr/bin/usbhasp -d /root/hasp-keys-emu/1c_server_x64.json (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 708 (usbhasp)
   CGroup: /system.slice/usbhasp.service
           └─708 /usr/bin/usbhasp -d /root/hasp-keys-emu/1c_server_x64.json

Dec 06 10:04:35 centos7.loc systemd[1]: Starting Usbhasp daemon...
Dec 06 10:04:35 centos7.loc usbhasp[697]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 3)
Dec 06 10:04:35 centos7.loc usbhasp[708]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
Dec 06 10:04:35 centos7.loc usbhasp[708]: Port 1 connected.
Dec 06 10:04:35 centos7.loc systemd[1]: Started Usbhasp daemon.
Dec 06 10:04:35 centos7.loc usbhasp[708]: Port 1 is disabled.
Dec 06 10:04:36 centos7.loc usbhasp[708]: Set device on port 1 address = 2


# lsusb | grep -i hasp
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
```

Два ключа - два устройства.


```
# systemctl status usbhasp.service -l
● usbhasp.service - Usbhasp daemon
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/usbhasp.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
   Active: active (running) since Fri 2019-12-06 09:56:07 MSK; 3min 13s ago
  Process: 698 ExecStart=/usr/bin/usbhasp -d /root/hasp-keys-emu/1c_server_x64.json /root/hasp-keys-emu/100user.json (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 714 (usbhasp)
   CGroup: /system.slice/usbhasp.service
           └─714 /usr/bin/usbhasp -d /root/hasp-keys-emu/1c_server_x64.json /root/hasp-keys-emu/100user.json

Dec 06 09:56:07 centos7.loc systemd[1]: Started Usbhasp daemon.
Dec 06 09:56:07 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
Dec 06 09:56:07 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Port 1 connected.
Dec 06 09:56:07 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device.
Dec 06 09:56:07 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Port 2 connected.
Dec 06 09:56:08 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Port 1 is disabled.
Dec 06 09:56:08 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
Dec 06 09:56:08 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Port 2 is disabled.
Dec 06 09:56:08 centos7.loc usbhasp[714]: Set device on port 2 address = 3


# lsusb | grep -i hasp
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
```

И еще один момент который долго вводил меня в ступор. Сервер 1с не получал ключ от эмулятора, пока я не создал больше 13 подключений. Тогда в обвязке "Администрирование серверов 1С" и в самих клиентах я увидел, что система получила ключ.

----------


## edelweiss

> И еще один момент который долго вводил меня в ступор. Сервер 1с не получал ключ от эмулятора, пока я не создал больше 13 подключений. Тогда в обвязке "Администрирование серверов 1С" и в самих клиентах я увидел, что система получила ключ.


Пожалуй, единственное существенное замечание по моему вопросу!
1С-ка ведь действительно ни линухе работает без серверного ключа до определенного кол-ва пользователей. Вы эмулировали подключения или на реальных юзерах откатывали? Если эмулировали, то как: с разных устройств ? С одного-то вряд ли прокатит. И под обвязкой Вы подразумевали консоль администрирования? Разве там можно посмотреть ключ?

----------


## edelweiss

Создал 13 подключений, на 13-ом получаю:

На сервере 1С:Предприятия не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
по причине:
Файл программной лицензии не найден
локальный ключ недоступен: Status=-100, EN8SA Локальный, не установлен
Поиск лицензии в сервисе лицензирования:
Файл программной лицензии не найден

Даже и не знаю уже, где копать...тама или тута...

----------


## HPDX2300

> Некуда мне больше положить.
> Патчи можно достать из пакета dkms


Если "гоняться" за монетизацией выложенного, то окромя турбобита "больше некуда".
А если на яндексе завести учетку, то будет подарено 10Гиг яндекс-диска, и ссылочки типа https://yadi.sk/d/llLEAiFJncNbmw  работают как швейцарские часики.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Создал 13 подключений, на 13-ом получаю:
> На сервере 1С:Предприятия не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
> по причине:
> Файл программной лицензии не найден
> локальный ключ недоступен: Status=-100, EN8SA Локальный, не установлен
> Поиск лицензии в сервисе лицензирования:
> Файл программной лицензии не найден
> *Даже и не знаю уже, где копать*...тама или тута...


сервер не нашел локальный серверный ключ. эмулятор запущен?
"технологический журнал" (ТЖ) откроет вам подробности происходящего во внутренностях платформы одинсек при получении лицензии - в платформе есть событие получения лицензии, его мона ловить в ТЖ.
ТЖ включается появлением файла logcfg.xml в нужном месте, и выключается удалением этого файла.
ТЖ мона получать в любой момент времени, и на клиенте , и на сервере.

----------


## LaYt

> Ясно, спасибо за сведения.
> 
> "#include <linux/uaccess.h>" - У меня кажется наоборот с ней не завелась. Но уже не помню точно, а проверять и переделывать пока нет возможности.
> 
> Ну и опять, dkms проста как три копейки. Она же вам и пакет может собрать, достаточно ей дать одну команду. Кажется я ее даже в make добавлял.
> 
> Правите исходники, в /usr/src/usb-vhci... 
> Потом 
> make dkmsbuild
> ...


Поправил пакет USBHASP

выложил тут https://yadi.sk/d/uXvRJq-EC6IpGQ

Появился вопрос, кто реализовывал проброс usb ключа c линуха на винду (серверный ключ). Поделитесь реализацией... 
Через USB Redirector у меня пока не заработало...

----------

babel (16.12.2019), Forprog (06.05.2020), freeman67 (16.12.2019), koy98 (18.06.2020), Lolipop111 (20.12.2019), root7 (13.12.2019)

----------


## LaYt

да забыл - пароль на архив 123

----------

root7 (13.12.2019)

----------


## babel

> Поправил пакет USBHASP
> 
> выложил тут https://yadi.sk/d/uXvRJq-EC6IpGQ
> 
> Появился вопрос, кто реализовывал проброс usb ключа c линуха на винду (серверный ключ). Поделитесь реализацией... 
> Через USB Redirector у меня пока не заработало...


Спасибо, а это для ядра 4.19? или для 5.0.0 ?

----------


## LaYt

Это поправленный пакет от tulpanov. 

Инструкции тут

----------

Lolipop111 (20.12.2019)

----------


## freeman67

Всем привет!
1С вылетает через одну минуту после запуска с ошибкой "1cv8c crashed with SIGSEGV in tcmalloc::SLL_Next()"
При перезапуске может не вываливаться до двух минут
версия 1c-enterprise83-client 8.3.16-1063
OC Ubuntu 19.10 x86_64
Core 5.4.1-050401-generic
Пакеты от tulpanov и LaYt встали без проблем.
Подскажите, если кто знает, в какую сторону копать?

----------


## LaYt

У меня 8.3.16 тоже не завелась... откатился пока на 8.3.13

----------


## ipeghfkjdb

У меня тоже вылетает на 8.3.16.1063. Ошибка обращения к несуществующей памяти. Возможно это бага в эмуляторе?

----------


## babel

> Это поправленный пакет от tulpanov. 
> 
> Инструкции тут


Понятно, спасибо, ключи подцепились, но когда запускаешь саму базу, пишет: "Начальное заполнение данных" доходит до 7% и замирает, подгрузив проц на 100 %

//система ubuntu 18.04.3 x64, но платформа 1с 32-бит




> sudo systemctl status usbhaspd
> ● usbhaspd.service - Usbhasp daemon
>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/usbhaspd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
>    Active: active (running) since Wed 2019-12-18 18:04:01 MSK; 11min ago
>  Main PID: 7918 (usbhaspd)
>     Tasks: 2 (limit: 4915)
>    CGroup: /system.slice/usbhaspd.service
>            ├─7918 /bin/bash /usr/bin/usbhaspd
>            └─7921 /usr/bin/usbhasp /etc/usbhaspd/keys/50user.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/x86_server.json





> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle


Что я делаю не так?

----------


## babel

Может из-за того, что у меня стоит 8.3.16.1063?
Тоже может откатиться?

----------


## babel

> Может из-за того, что у меня стоит 8.3.16.1063?
> Тоже может откатиться?


Установил 8_3_13_1690. Но через минуту написало, что ключ программы не обнаружен, причём пробовал "1c8_uni2patch_lin  backbas.so" и с предложенного варианта в этой ветке. Вообще нивкакую не работает.

----------


## Lolipop111

Делал в первый раз в жизни, с линуксом пока на "Вы", так что сильно не пинайте, может кому поможет)
8.3.16.1063, x64. Взлетела, ура))
Делал так:
скачал отсюда 2 файла deb:
ftp://updates.etersoft.ru/pub/Eterso.../Ubuntu/18.04/

Далее в терминале:
sudo apt install libc6-i386
sudo dpkg -i haspd-modules_7.90-eter2ubuntu_amd64.deb
sudo dpkg -i haspd_7.90-eter2ubuntu_amd64.deb
sudo apt install -f
sudo systemctl restart haspd.service
sudo systemctl status haspd.service

Проверил, всё ок.

sudo nano /etc/haspd/hasplm.conf
Добавил строку: NHS_IP_LIMIT = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.0/24;

Скачал отсюда файлы.
И далее по этой инструкции

----------

babel (20.12.2019)

----------


## LaYt

> Понятно, спасибо, ключи подцепились, но когда запускаешь саму базу, пишет: "Начальное заполнение данных" доходит до 7% и замирает, подгрузив проц на 100 %
> 
> //система ubuntu 18.04.3 x64, но платформа 1с 32-бит
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Что я делаю не так?


А в чем задача в 32 бит сервере?

----------


## babel

> А в чем задача в 32 бит сервере?


Установил от 64 бит дамп сервера, один фиг пишет "ключ защит программы больше не доступен".



> sudo systemctl status usbhaspd
> ● usbhaspd.service - Usbhasp daemon
>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/usbhaspd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
>    Active: active (running) since Fri 2019-12-20 11:18:27 MSK; 11min ago
>  Main PID: 23050 (usbhaspd)
>     Tasks: 2 (limit: 4915)
>    CGroup: /system.slice/usbhaspd.service
>            ├─23050 /bin/bash /usr/bin/usbhaspd
>            └─23053 /usr/bin/usbhasp /etc/usbhaspd/keys/1c_server_x64.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/50user.json
> ...





> sudo systemctl status haspd.service
> ● haspd.service - LSB: Hasp keys support
>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/haspd; generated)
>    Active: active (running) since Fri 2019-12-20 11:12:23 MSK; 19min ago
>      Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
>     Tasks: 11 (limit: 4915)
>    CGroup: /system.slice/haspd.service
>            ├─17856 aksusbd
>            ├─17867 winehasp
> ...


Не знаю в чём дело.

----------


## babel

Вот ещё данные, типа, ключ Аладин есть



> lsusb
> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle

----------


## babel

При установке одного из пакетов вылезло:



> usb-vhci-hcd:
> Running module version sanity check.
>  - Original module
>    - No original module exists within this kernel
>  - Installation
>    - Installing to /lib/modules/5.0.0-37-generic/updates/dkms/
> 
> usb-vhci-iocifc.ko:
> Running module version sanity check.
> ...

----------


## leov-001

> Установил от 64 бит дамп сервера, один фиг пишет "ключ защит программы больше не доступен".
> 
> 
> 
> Не знаю в чём дело.





> дек 20 11:12:22 pinzaru-H110N haspd[17824]: Running winehasp... [ DONE ]


HASP от Etersoft. Работать не будет.

----------


## freeman67

[QUOTE=freeman67;568194]Всем привет!
1С вылетает через одну минуту после запуска с ошибкой "1cv8c crashed with SIGSEGV in tcmalloc::SLL_Next()"
При перезапуске может не вываливаться до двух минут
версия 1c-enterprise83-client 8.3.16-1063
OC Ubuntu 19.10 x86_64
Core 5.4.1-050401-generic
Пакеты от tulpanov и LaYt встали без проблем.


Запустил из терминала в режиме тонкого клиента.
Через 3 минуты вылетела с ошибкой "Ошибка сегментирования (стек памяти сброшен на диск)".
Перед этим поставил hasp от etersoft, но, думаю, причина не в нем.

----------


## freeman67

На форуме AltLinux пишут "1с-клиент, толстый и тонкий, после выбора БД завершает свою работу с ошибкой "Ошибка сегментирования". Лечится эта ошибка запуском службы демона NSCD."

----------


## freeman67

После установки nscd 1C 8.3 работает нормально в режиме толстого клиента, но в режиме тонкого клиента по прежнему вылетает по ошибке сегментирования.

----------


## babel

Короч, плюнул я на эмуль хаспа под убунту и просто поставил эту хрень, и всё заработало.
//задача была, поставить 1Ску, что бы её окна работали/отображались из под оконного менеджера Убунту, без всяких RDP терминалов.
Отступление/костыль в виде весьма минимальной виртуальной машины очень подошло. Пусть будет хотя бы на время, до решения вопроса эмуляции ключа под Убунту. Или до покупки лицензии.

----------


## ipeghfkjdb

Три дня провозился, пытаясь настроить стабильную работу клиентов в 8.3.16.1063. Одни и те же ошибки доступа к памяти. Надоело... купил ключ хасп, тонкий клиент перестал падать.

----------


## ziberok

Удалось кому нить на убунте или центосе завести нормально дампы серверных и многопользовательских ключей без вылетов на платформу 8.3.16.XXXX ?   речь ест-но про x86_64

----------


## HPDX2300

> На форуме AltLinux пишут "1с-клиент, толстый и тонкий, после выбора БД завершает свою работу с ошибкой "Ошибка сегментирования". Лечится эта ошибка запуском службы демона NSCD."


Если цитату погуглить, то увидим, что это написано почти что "на заборе" (икс,игрек,и ещё что-то из высшей математики).
*Re: Клиент 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2233) ALTlinux 8*
« Ответ #4 : 02.09.2018 11:13:26 »
А на самом деле - за забором сложены дрова.
Читайте *инфостарт*, статья написана экс-сотрудником артели один-сек (это ясно по комменту автора).
Полезная цитата из коментов:
"...если "процесс", "версия платформы" и "адрес краха" одинаковые, тогда это, скорее всего, одна и та же ошибка. исключения бывают, но это редкость.



> сделать классификатор этих смещений


Идея хорошая, в 1С такой классификатор есть, знали бы вы какого труда мне стоило его заполнить.
Но файла этого у меня к сожалению нет, а если бы и был, то не уверен что было бы законно его публиковать в открытом доступе..."

----------


## Илья547

> Удалось кому нить на убунте или центосе завести нормально дампы серверных и многопользовательских ключей без вылетов на платформу 8.3.16.XXXX ?   речь ест-но про x86_64


Ради интереса проверил - работает.
CentOS 8 x64, 1C 8.3.16.1063 x64, postgrespro 12, УТ 11
Запускал тестирование и исправление: часа 2 проверял, ничего не вылетело. Также проверил на 12+ подключений.
Клиент один раз закрылся без каких-либо ошибок - наверно платформа еще не совсем стабильна.

----------


## TriodPlus

Здравствуйте.

Большая благодарность  Alf500, vfp7 и всем остальным за такую большую проделанную работу.

Из тотовых пакетов для своих ядер не ставилось. 
Собирал из исходников.




```
nsmod usb-vhci-hcd.ko
insmod usb-vhci-iocifc.ko
```

выдавал ошибку, но я думаю что


```
sudo make install
```

копируєт файлы куда надо, а


```
udo /sbin/ldconfig –v
```

прописывает модули и это заменяет insmod 


Запускал на Mint19, Debian9 и Debian10.

Если 1С клиентский ключ получает сетевой то все Ок, но если ключ получен локально (не важно, толстый или тонки клиент), через какое-то время «Ключ программы больше недоступен»,  иногда просто вылетает.  Особенно неудобно при работе в конфигураторе, сделал изменения, как только записывать,  вылетает без сохранения изменений. 

Хочу спросить о возможности реализации такой схемы :
Пользователям, которые запускаю 1С,  запретить доступ к локальному ключу и пусть они получают по «сети» у себя через nethasp (в nethasp.ini прописать адрес 127.0.0.1)   а пользователю usr1cv8 разрешить читать локальный ключ сервера. Ну и чтобы драйвер и hasplm  получили доступ к ключу (наверно они под root работают).
Такое возможно реализовать?

И еще вопрос : перечитал форум три раза, но все же, почему драйвер от Этерсофта лучше не использовать, у мене и на Этерсофте и на Sentinel_LDK та же картина.

Списабо.

----------


## TriodPlus

вместо 


```
udo /sbin/ldconfig –v
```

должно быть


```
sudo /sbin/ldconfig –v
```

----------


## SergeyOgly

Народ, а дампы КОРП ключиков существуют?

----------


## oooo8000

Сможет кто-нибудь выложить исходники того, что в usbhasp2020 ?
Кто-то спрашивал почему на 1 дамп 2 ключа.
1. По умолчанию, vhci-hcd создает 2 huba = USB2 и USB3.
2. У меня было запущего 2 экземпляра демона (usbhaspd).
Скорее всего поэтому 2 ключа на 1 дамп.


При запущенном демоне, с x64 серверным 300 местным клиентским дампами, через apache2 2.4 проброшена файловая БД.
При обращении к ней http://host/1c вылетает ошибка "Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ зашиты программы или полученная программная лицензия.".
Alladin LM не установлен, так, как все на 1 машине.
В чем может быть причина ?

----------


## oooo8000

У меня Ubuntu 18.04, ядро 5.0.0.-37.
Пробовал собирать.
Ошибка при сборке vhci-hcd-iocifc c __put_user_nocheck, put_user и access_ok.

После установки LM отсюда http://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft/.../Ubuntu/18.04/
Все заработало.
Странно, потому что БД, сервер (apache2) находятся на 1 машине.
При такой конфигурации (эмуль, БД, www server) на одной машине Windows, LM не требуется.

----------


## oooo8000

Забыл написать, что демон запускается в foreground режиме.
Запускал его в ssh сессии.
При выходе ключи "отключаются".

----------


## Илья547

В пакете от etersoft не только LM, но и драйвер, без которого это работать не будет. В линукс по умолчанию нет драйвера для ключей.

----------


## oooo8000

> В пакете от etersoft не только LM, но и драйвер, без которого это работать не будет. В линукс по умолчанию нет драйвера для ключей.


Судя по остановке службы haspd, и раьотоспособности, наверное так и есть.
Исходники содержимого usbhasp2020 где возможно скачать ?

----------


## Илья547

Часть исходников при установке помещается в /usr/src/usb-vhci-hcd, другая часть исходников ищется в этой теме - ссылки выкладывали.

----------


## brainroot

Благодарность уважаемому Alf - собрал себе пакет под debian10 (Buster) - все отлично работает. Выкладываемый ранее пакет под ядро 4.19 у меня не стал, модули не подгружались.
ЗЫ vhci_hcd ТОЛЬКО версию 0.7 получилось завести.

----------


## basky

ubuntu 19.10 5.3.0-26-generic  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063) работает без перебоев

----------


## salagltd

Ребята, поставил убунта 18.04 c 1C 1063 на vps, нужно сделать так что бы можно было подключаться к серверу с osx или через web-клиент. С win клиентов все норм, лицензию не требует, а если через браузер говорит лицензия не найдена. Пытался провернуть все что тут описано, но почему то не создаются usb, видимо что то делаю не так. Если кому не сложно посмотреть и разобраться, отблагодарю рублем, а то я слишком туп. Напишите мне yshliu_lose@inbox.ru

----------


## oooo8000

Блин, у меня ошибка на 5.0.0.37 ядре:


```
./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:435:29: error: invalid initializer
  __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
                             ^
./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:555:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user_nocheck’
  __put_user_nocheck((__typeof__(*(ptr)))(x), (ptr), sizeof(*(ptr)))
  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:225:3: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user’
   __put_user('\0', arg->bus_id);
   ^~~~~~~~~~
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_giveback_common’:
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:604:103: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
    if(!access_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
                                                                                                       ^
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:604:8: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
    if(!access_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
        ^~~~~~~~~
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:604:8: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘device_do_ioctl’:
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:942:90: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                                                                          ^
In file included from ./include/linux/export.h:45:0,
                 from ./include/linux/linkage.h:7,
                 from ./include/linux/kernel.h:7,
                 from ./include/linux/list.h:9,
                 from ./include/linux/module.h:9,
                 from ../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:25:
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:942:46: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                              ^
./include/linux/compiler.h:77:42: note: in definition of macro ‘unlikely’
 # define unlikely(x) __builtin_expect(!!(x), 0)
                                          ^
../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:944:90: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_WRITE) && !access_ok(VERIFY_READ, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                                                                          ^
scripts/Makefile.build:291: recipe for target '../dev/usb/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.o' failed
```

У кого-то здесь была такая же.
Но решения не было.

----------


## kalk

> Блин, у меня ошибка на 5.0.0.37 ядре:
> У кого-то здесь была такая же.
> Но решения не было.


Было решение. Нужно в Makefile править функцию access_ok, убрать первый параметр.
Камрад tulpanov даже собрал deb пакет с исправлениями под 5+ ядро.

----------


## Saturex

> Было решение. Нужно в Makefile править функцию access_ok, убрать первый параметр.
> Камрад tulpanov даже собрал deb пакет с исправлениями под 5+ ядро.


Поподробнее про Makefile и где там надо убрать первый параметр??
Может доку начнём делать по сборке пакетов для разных версий ядер?

----------


## kalk

> Поподробнее про Makefile и где там надо убрать первый параметр??
> Может доку начнём делать по сборке пакетов для разных версий ядер?


Заработался уже... Не в Makefile, а в usb-vhci-iocifc.c

Нужно вот эту часть кода


```
if(!access_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
{
  retval = -EFAULT;
  goto done_with_errors;
}
```

Заменить на 


```
if(!access_ok((void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
{
  retval = -EFAULT;
  goto done_with_errors;
}
```

Потом 


```
if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
  return -EFAULT;
if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_WRITE) && !access_ok(VERIFY_READ, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
  return -EFAULT;
```

На


```
if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
  return -EFAULT;
if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_WRITE) && !access_ok(arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
  return -EFAULT;
```

Мне помогло. У Centos ядра нумеруются как то не так. На Centos 8  4.18 уже пришлось править файлы.

----------

Katherina (18.07.2020)

----------


## Aleksej86

Здравствуйте.
Сталкивался кто с сборкой ubs_vhci? Ubuntu 18.04



> make
> make -C /lib/modules/4.15.0-74-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/aladm/ubs_vhci/vhci_hcd PWD=/home/aladm/ubs_vhci/vhci_hcd BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/4.15.0-74-generic/build KVERSION=4.15.0-74-generic modules
> make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-74-generic'
>   CC [M]  /home/aladm/ubs_vhci/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-hcd.o
> /home/aladm/ubs_vhci/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-hcd.c:59:3: warning: #warning DEBUG is defined [-Wcpp]
>  # warning DEBUG is defined
>    ^~~~~~~
> In file included from ./include/linux/stat.h:7:0,
>                  from ./include/linux/module.h:10,
> ...


не собирается пакет... Хотя предложенный для дебиана libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb стал нормально, а вот все остальные не хотят.
usb-vhci-hcd-modules-4.19.0-6-amd64_1.15.1_amd64.deb - изза нехватки linux-image 4.19... (но убунте его нет)
и дальше по списку....
usb-vhci-hcd-dkms изза usb_vhci

----------


## Saturex

> Здравствуйте.
> Сталкивался кто с сборкой ubs_vhci? Ubuntu 18.04
> 
> 
> не собирается пакет... Хотя предложенный для дебиана libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb стал нормально, а вот все остальные не хотят.
> usb-vhci-hcd-modules-4.19.0-6-amd64_1.15.1_amd64.deb - изза нехватки linux-image 4.19... (но убунте его нет)
> и дальше по списку....
> usb-vhci-hcd-dkms изза usb_vhci


Попробуй проект ukku покурить, через него можно ставить самые разные ядра на автомате ;)

----------


## Saturex

> Попробуй проект ukku покурить, через него можно ставить самые разные ядра на автомате ;)


Извиняюсь правильнее называется ukuu

----------


## Aleksej86

> Попробуй проект ukku покурить, через него можно ставить самые разные ядра на автомате ;)


Тоесть надо старее ядро, я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Saturex

> Тоесть надо старее ядро, я правильно понимаю?


Я поставил 4.9 и эти пакеты встали без проблем.
Попробуй последнее 4.9.х какое нить поставить

----------


## brainroot

# warning DEBUG is defined
Ну отключить же дебуг надо.

----------


## Saturex

По последнему ядру 5.5.0 проблема:


```
make testconfig
make[1]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make -C /lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test PWD=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build KVERSION=5.5.0-050500-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD=\"/lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build/include/linux/usb/hcd.h\" ' modules
make[2]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic»
  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/confdata.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/expr.o
  LEX     scripts/kconfig/lexer.lex.c
  YACC    scripts/kconfig/parser.tab.[ch]
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lexer.lex.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/parser.tab.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/preprocess.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/symbol.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/util.o
  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf
scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig
make[3]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели «arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.c», требуемой для «arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o».  Останов.
arch/x86/Makefile:232: recipe for target 'archscripts' failed
make[2]: *** [archscripts] Error 2
make[2]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic»
Makefile:94: recipe for target 'testcc' failed
make[1]: *** [testcc] Error 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
Makefile:89: recipe for target 'conf/usb-vhci.config.h' failed
make: *** [conf/usb-vhci.config.h] Error 2
```

Может кто победит эту ошибку? :)

----------


## Aleksej86

Я пошел путем проще. поставил debian 10. Натыкал на него libicu, libssl1.02 с бубунты, postgresql 11. 1c 8.3.15.1778
Все бы гут, но 8 пользователей одновременно и все... лизензии закончились...
Где дампы взять не ведаю... нашел тут для линухи, тот что на 50юзеров - 4 подключения, 100 - 8, 300 - 13 подключений и привет...
Есть варианты?
Увы есть производственная необходимость открывать около 30 экземпляров. (разные базы)

----------


## Aleksej86

> Может кто победит эту ошибку? :)


Правда, сложно, если разработчик молчит по этим багам...
С другой стороны, народ допилит - будет точно всесистемное

----------


## Freeon

В makefile было



> default: $(CONF_H)
> 	make -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(PWD) PWD=$(PWD) BUILD_PREFIX=$(BUILD_PREFIX) KDIR=$(KDIR) KVERSION=$(KVERSION) modules
> .PHONY: default
> .SUFFIXES:


Нужно



> default: $(CONF_H)
> 	make -C $(KDIR) M=$(shell pwd) PWD=$(PWD) BUILD_PREFIX=$(BUILD_PREFIX) KDIR=$(KDIR) KVERSION=$(KVERSION) modules
> .PHONY: default
> .SUFFIXES:


попробуй и отпишись, думаю сроботает

----------


## Saturex

> В makefile было
> 
> Нужно
> 
> попробуй и отпишись, думаю сроботает


Не прошло, выдает


```
make testconfig
make[1]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make -C /lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test PWD=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build KVERSION=5.5.0-050500-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD=\"/lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build/include/linux/usb/hcd.h\" ' modules
make[2]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic»
  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/confdata.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/expr.o
  LEX     scripts/kconfig/lexer.lex.c
  YACC    scripts/kconfig/parser.tab.[ch]
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lexer.lex.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/parser.tab.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/preprocess.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/symbol.o
  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/util.o
  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf
scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig
make[3]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели «arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.c», требуемой для «arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o».  Останов.
arch/x86/Makefile:232: recipe for target 'archscripts' failed
make[2]: *** [archscripts] Error 2
make[2]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic»
Makefile:95: recipe for target 'testcc' failed
make[1]: *** [testcc] Error 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
Makefile:90: recipe for target 'conf/usb-vhci.config.h' failed
make: *** [conf/usb-vhci.config.h] Error 2
```

:(

----------


## Freeon

Стопе друг дорогой



> make -C /lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test


а таки почему строка не изменилась
SUBDIRS устаревшее как было  так и есть

----------


## Freeon

> default:
> 	make -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(PWD) PWD=$(PWD) BUILD_PREFIX=$(BUILD_PREFIX) KDIR=$(KDIR) KVERSION=$(KVERSION) EXTRA_CFLAGS='$(EXTRA_CFLAGS)' modules
> .PHONY: default


в папке тесть makefile.
на



> default:
> 	make -C $(KDIR) M=$(shell pwd) PWD=$(PWD) BUILD_PREFIX=$(BUILD_PREFIX) KDIR=$(KDIR) KVERSION=$(KVERSION) EXTRA_CFLAGS='$(EXTRA_CFLAGS)' modules
> .PHONY: default

----------


## Saturex

> Стопе друг дорогой
> 
> а таки почему строка не изменилась
> SUBDIRS устаревшее как было  так и есть


А что там должно быть?? :confused:

----------


## Freeon

SUBDIRS устаревшая деректива для kmake
сейчас используется M



> --- 2.3 Available options:
> 
> 	$KDIR refers to the path to the kernel source top-level directory
> 
> 	make -C $KDIR
> 		Used to specify where to find the kernel source.
> 		'$KDIR' represent the directory where the kernel source is.
> 		Make will actually change directory to the specified directory
> 		when executed but change back when finished.
> ...


в 5.5 окончательно спилили видимо
поэтому в корне makefile ищем  SUBDIRS=$(PWD) меняем на M=$(shell pwd)
так же есть для тестов в директории test 
makefile так же правим и пробуем.

ПС я на 5.3 и 5.5 нету, так что компилим и тестим видимо удаленно )))

----------


## Saturex

> SUBDIRS устаревшая деректива для kmake
> сейчас используется M
> 
> в 5.5 окончательно спилили видимо
> поэтому в корне makefile ищем  SUBDIRS=$(PWD) меняем на M=$(shell pwd)
> так же есть для тестов в директории test 
> makefile так же правим и пробуем.
> 
> ПС я на 5.3 и 5.5 нету, так что компилим и тестим видимо удаленно )))


Вообщем долго пихаясь с файлами которых ему не хватало дошел вот до этого:


```
make testconfig
make[1]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make -C /lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test PWD=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build KVERSION=5.5.0-050500-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD="/lib/modules/5.5.0-050500-generic/build/include/linux/usb/hcd.h" ' modules
make[2]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic»
  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh
  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh
  DESCEND  objtool
  LINK     /usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/Scrt1.o: In function `_start':
(.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
Makefile:46: recipe for target '/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep' failed
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep] Error 1
/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic/tools/build/Makefile.include:5: recipe for target 'fixdep' failed
make[4]: *** [fixdep] Error 2
Makefile:67: recipe for target 'objtool' failed
make[3]: *** [objtool] Error 2
Makefile:1795: recipe for target 'tools/objtool' failed
make[2]: *** [tools/objtool] Error 2
make[2]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.5.0-050500-generic»
Makefile:94: recipe for target 'testcc' failed
make[1]: *** [testcc] Error 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
Makefile:89: recipe for target 'conf/usb-vhci.config.h' failed
make: *** [conf/usb-vhci.config.h] Error 2
```

----------


## Freeon

fixdep то причем тут, судя по всему ты подкидывал файлы с ядра которые не мог найти kmake.
Не так долго можно, будет ядро 5.5 посмотрю

----------


## Saturex

> fixdep то причем тут, судя по всему ты подкидывал файлы с ядра которые не мог найти kmake.
> Не так долго можно, будет ядро 5.5 посмотрю


Таже самая хрень и на ядре 5.4.16


```
make testconfig
make[1]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make -C /lib/modules/5.4.16-050416-generic/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test PWD=/usr/src/vhci-hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.4.16-050416-generic/build KVERSION=5.4.16-050416-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD=\"/lib/modules/5.4.16-050416-generic/build/include/linux/usb/hcd.h\" ' modules
make[2]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic»
  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh
  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh
  DESCEND  objtool
  LD       /usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep-in.o
  LINK     /usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/Scrt1.o: In function `_start':
(.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
Makefile:46: recipe for target '/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep' failed
make[5]: *** [/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic/tools/objtool/fixdep] Error 1
/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic/tools/build/Makefile.include:5: recipe for target 'fixdep' failed
make[4]: *** [fixdep] Error 2
Makefile:67: recipe for target 'objtool' failed
make[3]: *** [objtool] Error 2
Makefile:1753: recipe for target 'tools/objtool' failed
make[2]: *** [tools/objtool] Error 2
make[2]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.16-050416-generic»
Makefile:94: recipe for target 'testcc' failed
make[1]: *** [testcc] Error 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/vhci-hcd»
Makefile:89: recipe for target 'conf/usb-vhci.config.h' failed
make: *** [conf/usb-vhci.config.h] Error 2
```

----------


## Saturex

Вообщем это всё херня!
1С платформа падает с сообщением "Не доступен ключ защиты" или вылетает молча.

----------


## Илья547

база серверная или файловая? На файловой базе вылетает, проблему пока не решили, на серверной все норм, особенно если лицензии выдает сервер 1С, а не hasplm.

----------


## Andrey_Fes

Здравствуйте, а как вы настроили серверную раздачу. Я оставил только файлик 1c_server_x64.json и да действительно сервер работает. Но при попытке подключиться через тонкий,толстый или веб клиент, все равно пишет что лицензии не обнаружены, добавление файликов клиентских лицензий помогает лишь временно, потом отваливается. На сервере для базы настроена раздача лицензий.

----------


## oooo8000

Ест такая проблема, при "Толстом" клиенте и файловой БД.
У меня примерно через 15-45 секунд вылетает.
Сначала грешил на дамп, но потом проверил Windows таблетку на основе которой сделана Linux, все стабильно работает.
Надо проверят исходники Linux таблетки, может при переделке, есть какие-то ошибки.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Ест такая проблема, при "Толстом" клиенте и файловой БД.
> У меня примерно через 15-45 секунд вылетает.
> Сначала грешил на дамп, но потом проверил Windows таблетку на основе которой сделана Linux, все стабильно работает.
> Надо проверят исходники Linux таблетки, может при переделке, есть какие-то ошибки.


о чем речь? какая ОС - линукс или винда? какая версия платформы ? падение с каким "некрологом" ( "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы" ) ?

----------


## ipeghfkjdb

Ветка называется "как ломануть 8.3. for linux" наверное он о винде.

----------


## Norets

Всем привет. Тут такое дело. Пытаюсь выкинуть ключ на облачный сервер. Если ставлю на Hetzner, то все работает:
{сервер}
[****@CentOS ~]# tcpdump -n -i eth0 port 475
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes
07:42:40.058366 IP ***.***.**.178.55703 > **.***.***.219.tcpnethaspsrv: UDP, length 165
07:42:40.060335 IP **.***.***.219.tcpnethaspsrv > ***.***.**.178.55703: UDP, length 62
07:42:40.080606 IP ***.***.**.178.55703 > **.***.***.219.tcpnethaspsrv: UDP, length 173
07:42:40.081384 IP **.***.***.219.tcpnethaspsrv > ***.***.**.178.55703: UDP, length 70
07:42:40.102236 IP ***.***.**.178.55703 > **.***.***.219.tcpnethaspsrv: UDP, length 173
07:42:40.103691 IP **.***.***.219.tcpnethaspsrv > ***.***.**.178.55703: UDP, length 70

и все подключается и видит ключ.

А вот если ставлю на Amazon AWS, то получается тоже самое, только *length* всегда *165* и *62* , и естественно нифига не работает. Можете подсказать в чем дело может быть?

----------


## yterlyga

Привет!
Не подскажитете как лечится следующая ошибка на 5.х ядрах?



> from /home/yuren/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:36:
> /home/yuren/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:433:29: error: invalid initializer
>   __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
>                                               ^


Спасибо!

----------


## LRC

> Привет!
> Не подскажитете как лечится следующая ошибка на 5.х ядрах?
> 
> Спасибо!


 В функции static int ioc_register

везде где 
__put_user(

меняете на 
put_user(

по сути убираете два ведущих подчеркивания

вот полный текст исправленной функции


```
static int ioc_register(struct file *file, struct usb_vhci_ioc_register __user *arg)
{
        const char *dname;
        int retval, i, usbbusnum;
        struct usb_vhci_device *vdev;
        u8 pc;

        vhci_dbg("cmd=USB_VHCI_HCD_IOCREGISTER\n");

        if(unlikely(file->private_data))
        {
                vhci_printk(KERN_ERR, "file->private_data != NULL (USB_VHCI_HCD_IOCREGISTER already done?)\n");
                return -EPROTO;
        }

        __get_user(pc, &arg->port_count);
        retval = usb_vhci_hcd_register(&vhci_ioc_ifc, file, pc, &vdev);
        if(unlikely(retval < 0)) return retval;
        file->private_data = vdev;

        // copy id to user space
        put_user(usb_vhci_dev_id(vdev), &arg->id);

        // copy bus-id to user space
        dname = usb_vhci_dev_name(vdev);
        i = strlen(dname);
        i = (i < sizeof(arg->bus_id)) ? i : sizeof(arg->bus_id) - 1;
        if(copy_to_user(arg->bus_id, dname, i))
        {
                vhci_printk(KERN_WARNING, "Failed to copy bus_id to userspace.\n");
                put_user('\0', arg->bus_id);
        }
        // make sure the last character is null
        put_user('\0', arg->bus_id + i);

        usbbusnum = usb_vhci_dev_busnum(vdev);
        vhci_printk(KERN_INFO, "Usb bus #%d\n", usbbusnum);
        put_user(usbbusnum, &arg->usb_busnum);

        return 0;
}
```

----------


## DontTrustMexD

По сути, получается если у меня x64 линукс, то взломанный уже не поставлю, как на винде, без второй машины (раздающей ключи)? Пол года назад ставил, вроде что-то получалось, но иногда вылетало. Пришлось обратно на винду уйти. Сейчас что-то изменилось? * HPDX2300*, есть успехи?

----------


## LRC

Все работает, я проверил под Ubuntu 19.10 и последний Proxmox который на Debian
всю информацию черпал из этой ветки

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Все работает, я проверил под Ubuntu 19.10 и последний Proxmox который на Debian
> всю информацию черпал из этой ветки


у вас файловая или серверная? Какая версия платформы?

----------


## LRC

8.3.16 серверная
На 12 сессий проверял, открылось больше

Ставил в двух режимах, сначала в режиме виртулизации т.е. отдельная машина, на убунту

Потом в режиме контенеризации proxmox lxc тут пришлось помучаться с пробросом ключика в контейнер

----------


## Saturex

> база серверная или файловая? На файловой базе вылетает, проблему пока не решили, на серверной все норм, особенно если лицензии выдает сервер 1С, а не hasplm.


А как 1С запустить так, чтобе linux сервер выдал лицензию?

----------


## yterlyga

Спасибо! Правда собрал уже, исходник взял из деб пакета с этой темы, что могу сказать
Собрал на хосте проксмокса и прокинул в вирткалку как усб устройство, виртуалка 2016 сервер. Так вот, если использовать хасплм, или даже просто в консольной сесии - через минуту "ключ более не доступен!" Пробовал разные версии, от 8.3.16 до 8.3.9 - кардинально картина не изменяется. Есть у меня сетевой ключ на 5 лицензий настоящий, если его прокидаю в виртуалку, всё работает без проблем. По этому всё-таки есть подозрения, чтото с эмулятором не так :(
Но, если никакие хасплм не использовать, а разрешить раздачу лицензий через сервер, все отлично, по крайней мере уже дня 3 как, работает даже на 8.3.16 :)

----------


## jfp

Что сейчас из актуального для 8.3.16 для Linux?
Нужно чтобы 1С просто запускалась и работала на 8 ПК.

P.S. С Linux начинаем работать впервые, поэтому если есть подробная инструкция "для чайников", буду благодарен.

----------


## Online_Z

> Что сейчас из актуального для 8.3.16 для Linux?
> Нужно чтобы 1С просто запускалась и работала на 8 ПК.


вы сначала определитесь, что именно вам нужно, лицензию получить или ломануть

----------


## jfp

> вы сначала определитесь, что именно вам нужно, лицензию получить или ломануть


Лицензии на все компы все-равно не хватает.

----------


## Online_Z

> Лицензии на все компы все-равно не хватает.


Если с легальными пинкодами лицензии получить не можете, то думаете сломать будет проще? Особенно учитывая, что доступа к серверу у вас нет.

----------


## jfp

> Если с легальными пинкодами лицензии получить не можете, то думаете сломать будет проще? Особенно учитывая, что доступа к серверу у вас нет.


С легальными пин-кодами все получилось. Неясно одно - почему активация лицензии предлагается только при запуске Конфигуратора, а при запуске основного режима - нет. Не помню такого странного поведения на Windows.

Вопрос по клонированию активированной лицензии на другой компьютер. Сделал бэкап раздела с Linux и активированной программной лицензией 1С через Clonezilla, затем на другом ПК развернул всё это из образа, запустил ОС, 1С - пока все работает. Вопрос - как долго продержится?

----------


## Online_Z

> почему активация лицензии предлагается только при запуске Конфигуратора, а при запуске основного режима - нет.


Может глюк, а может так и было задумано. Например, если клиент подключается по http, а лицензии раздает сервер, то по уму получение лицензии на клиенте должно блокироваться. Хотя сталкивался с подобным и при установке локальных версий. Обычно в таких случаях ещё помогает удаление файла 1cv8conn.pfl, но запуск 1С в режиме конфигуратора проще объяснить клиенту.




> Вопрос по клонированию активированной лицензии на другой компьютер. Сделал бэкап раздела с Linux и активированной программной лицензией 1С через Clonezilla, затем на другом ПК развернул всё это из образа, запустил ОС, 1С - пока все работает. Вопрос - как долго продержится?


Завтра посмотрим, по идее какая-то из двух лицензий должна слететь.

----------


## jfp

Подойдет ли этот образ виртуально машины для активации "лицензии" на Linux?
Из всего имеющегося там непонятен только принцип работы License Manager (где и как он настраивается)?




> Образ виртуальной машины в формате OVA
> 
> Внутри находятся:[*] сильно урезанная Win XP без сервиспаков[*] установлены драйверы HASP[*] эмулятор MultiKey (дамп на 100 пользователей)[*] установлен HASP LM (для раздачи клиентских лицензий по сети)[*] отключен автовход пользователя (увеличивает скорость запуска эмулятора)

----------


## olegtelec

Доброго дня.
Объясните не сведущему, почему такие разные варианты на https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....r-Linux/page11 сборки виртуального ключа от *Alf500* и от *vfp7*. По сути в Ubutu основа Debian.
И еще у *Alf500* инструкция более-менее нормальная, а *vfp7* как-то через пень колоду.
И потом если по какой-либо причине не будет исходников сборки и установки, как вычищать "авдиевы конюшни" от того что на устанавливал. Вариант с deb пакетом гораздо предпочтительнее.

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

> А как 1С запустить так, чтобе linux сервер выдал лицензию?


Друзья, просьба тоже подсказать где необходимо настроить!

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kalk

> Друзья, просьба тоже подсказать где необходимо настроить!
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Для сервера по хорошему достаточно на машине с эмулятором запустить менеджер лицензий hasplm и открыть 475 udp порт.
Скачать можно по этой ссылке https://www.safenet-sentinel.ru/help...ownload-space/
Если сервер 1С не видит лицензию, попробовать прописать адрес с машиной на которой крутится hasplm в файл nethasp.ini

Для клиентов в свойствах базы необходимо выставить "Разрешить выдачу лицензий сервером 1С предприятия" - Да
И на клиентских машинах про создании подключения отключить чекбокс "Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)"

По крайней мере у меня так все заработало на нескольких серверах.

----------


## olegtelec

> Скачать можно по этой ссылке https://www.safenet-sentinel.ru/help...ownload-space/
> .


Можно по подробнее. По ссылке, что Вы указали есть ссылка на "Менеджер лицензий для Linux. Версия 8.3: hasplm_linux_8.30.tgz ". В архиве файлы с расширением *rpm*, у меня же Ubuntu, соответственно мне они не подойдут. Конечно можно попробовать конвертировать в *deb*, но вопрос заработает ли? И еще внутри архива есть другой архив, где лежит файл *hasplm* без расширения, как его можно использовать?

----------


## olegtelec

Дополнение к предыдущему. Файлы лежащие в архиве hasplm_linux_8.30.tgz для *32-битной версии Linux*. Если конвертация в deb пройдет успешно, будет ли *hasplm* работать в *64-битной Ubuntu*. Или менеджеру лицензий все равно, с какой ОС, раздавать лицензии?

----------


## kalk

> Можно по подробнее. По ссылке, что Вы указали есть ссылка на "Менеджер лицензий для Linux. Версия 8.3: hasplm_linux_8.30.tgz ". В архиве файлы с расширением *rpm*, у меня же Ubuntu, соответственно мне они не подойдут. Конечно можно попробовать конвертировать в *deb*, но вопрос заработает ли? И еще внутри архива есть другой архив, где лежит файл *hasplm* без расширения, как его можно использовать?


Там в архиве еще один архив и в нем лежит просто бинарник hasplm, достаточно добавить его в автозапуск. 
Да программка 32хбитная, что не мешает ей прекрасно работать на 64хбитных серверах.



```
[root@docserv ~]# systemctl status hasplm.service
● hasplm.service - Sentinel LM
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/hasplm.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
   Active: active (running) since Чт 2020-03-05 12:33:50 MSK; 6 days ago
 Main PID: 1439 (hasplm)
   CGroup: /system.slice/hasplm.service
           └─1439 /usr/bin/hasplm

мар 05 12:33:50 docserv systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LM...
мар 05 12:33:50 docserv systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LM.
мар 05 12:33:50 docserv hasplm[1439]: HASP LM v8.30 loaded

[root@docserv01 ~]# cat /etc/systemd/system/hasplm.service
[Unit]
Description=Sentinel LM

[Service]
Type=forking
ExecStart=/usr/bin/hasplm

[Install]
WantedBy=multi-user.target

[root@docserv ~]# file /usr/bin/hasplm
/usr/bin/hasplm: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped

[root@docserv ~]# uname -r
3.10.0-1062.12.1.el7.x86_64
```

К тому же зачем что то куда то конвертировать. Пакеты это просто архивы.



```
[root@docserv test]# rpm2cpio hasplm-redhat-8.30-1.i386.rpm | cpio -idmv
./etc/rc.d/init.d/hasplm
./usr/sbin/hasplm
180 блоков

[root@docserv test]# ls -la
итого 32
drwxr-xr-x.  4 root root    65 мар 12 09:21 .
dr-xr-x---. 11 root root   263 мар 12 09:18 ..
drwxr-xr-x.  3 root root    18 мар 12 09:21 etc
-rw-r--r--.  1 root root 29166 июл 10  2014 hasplm-redhat-8.30-1.i386.rpm
drwxr-xr-x.  3 root root    18 мар 12 09:21 usr

[root@docserv test]# ls -la usr/sbin/
итого 92
drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root    20 мар 12 09:21 .
drwxr-xr-x. 3 root root    18 мар 12 09:21 ..
-r-xr-xr-x. 1 root root 90264 ноя 17  2004 hasplm
```

----------

olegtelec (12.03.2020)

----------


## olegtelec

Спасибо, за информацию.
Получается, что файл *hasplm* просто нужно поместить в */usr/bin/hasplm*, сделать его исполняемым и поместить в автозагрузку? То что файл *hasplm-redhat-8.30-1.i386.rpm* архив, это понятно. Однако запустить его для установки в Ubuntu без конвертации не получится, это тоже понятно. Установка и нужна для того, чтобы все прописалось туда-куда нужно, без лишних телодвижений.

----------


## olegtelec

А также в */etc/rc.d/init.d/hasplm*.

----------


## olegtelec

Еще раз огромное спасибо за информацию. Об *rpm2cpio* я вообще не слышал.
Оказывается можно распаковать rpm пакет с путями, что в нем есть.
Единственно его (*rpm2cpio*) нужно предварительно установить из репозитария
или скачать от сюда.

----------


## olegtelec

Еще раз огромное спасибо за информацию.
Об *rpm2cpio* я вообще не слышал.
Оказывается можно распаковать rpm пакет с путями, что в нем есть.
Единственно его (*rpm2cpio*) нужно предварительно установить
из репозитария или скачать от сюда.

----------


## olegtelec

Заметил любопытное не соответствие между:

[root@docserv ~]# systemctl status hasplm.service
● hasplm.service - Sentinel LM
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/hasplm.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
   Active: active (running) since Чт 2020-03-05 12:33:50 MSK; 6 days ago
 Main PID: 1439 (hasplm)
   CGroup: /system.slice/hasplm.service
           └─1439 /usr/bin/hasplm

[root@docserv01 ~]# cat /etc/systemd/system/hasplm.service
[Unit]
Description=Sentinel LM

[Service]
Type=forking
ExecStart=/usr/bin/hasplm

и вот этим:

[root@docserv test]# rpm2cpio hasplm-redhat-8.30-1.i386.rpm | cpio -idmv
./etc/rc.d/init.d/hasplm
./usr/sbin/hasplm

Утилита *hasplm* находится в разных каталогах, в первом случае это */usr/bin/hasplm* , во втором случае */usr/sbin/hasplm*. Как это понимать? Внимательнее к ответам, а так спасибо.

----------


## olegtelec

Если исправить пути расположения файлов сервис стартует. Однако ключи не раздает хотя *usbhasp* установлен и по команде *lsusb* устройства видны. Вопрос правильно ли лежат ключи? Где-то пишут, что они должны находиться в */opt/1c-key*, другие что в */etc/usbhaspd/keys* . Как правильно?

----------


## kalk

> Утилита *hasplm* находится в разных каталогах, в первом случае это */usr/bin/hasplm* , во втором случае */usr/sbin/hasplm*. Как это понимать? Внимательнее к ответам, а так спасибо.


В первом случая я ее скопировал туда руками и прописал в автозагрузку, а во втором это распакованный rpm пакет, разницы никакой нет.



> Если исправить пути расположения файлов сервис стартует. Однако ключи не раздает хотя *usbhasp* установлен и по команде *lsusb* устройства видны. Вопрос правильно ли лежат ключи? Где-то пишут, что они должны находиться в */opt/1c-key*, другие что в */etc/usbhaspd/keys* . Как правильно?


Ключи могут лежать где угодной. У меня вот так.


```
[root@docserv ~]# systemctl status usbhasp.service -l
● usbhasp.service - Usbhasp daemon
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/usbhasp.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)
   Active: active (running) since Чт 2020-03-05 12:33:50 MSK; 1 weeks 0 days ago
 Main PID: 1370 (usbhasp)
   CGroup: /system.slice/usbhasp.service
           └─1370 /usr/bin/usbhasp -d /root/keys/1c_server_x64.json /root/keys/100user.json
```

С чего вы взяли что ключи не раздаются? Какие сообщения появляются? 
Можно еще фаервол проверить. haspml висит на 475 порту.


```
[root@docserv ~]# lsof -i -P  | grep 475
hasplm     1439     root    3u  IPv4    15004      0t0  UDP *:475
```

----------


## HeadMade

> я делал так: sudo 1c8_uni2patch_lin /opt/1c/v8.3/i386/backbas.so, но только после этого выдавать ошибку начало - ошибка загрузки компоненты backbas. как решить?


Подскажите как точно надо прописать команду, а то у меня пишет "1c8_uni2patch_lin: команда не найдена"

----------


## olegtelec

> Подскажите как точно надо прописать команду, а то у меня пишет "1c8_uni2patch_lin: команда не найдена"


Мой совет использовать 1c8_uni3patch.exe, при условии, что есть машина с Windows.
Выглядит это так:
Из директории /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 (это если у Вас установлена 32-битная 1С) скопировать на флешку файл backbas.so. 
Отключить флешку, перейти в ОС с Windows, подключить флешку. 
В Windows в корне диске C создать директорию, например:  TEMP - это для простоты)
положить туда файлы 1c8_uni3patch.exe и backbas.so (который Вы поместили на флэшку)
Запустил cmd.exe, перейти в директорию TEMP (cd C:\TEMP), 
ввести команду (1c8_uni2patch_win.exe backbas.so).
В ответ получите сообщение: Well done! Success!!! 
В директории C:\TEMP теперь есть пропатченный файл (backbas.so) 
и резервная копия оригинального файла (backbas.so.bak). 
Скопируйте файл backbas.so на флешку с заменой находящегося там оригинального backbas.so
Отключить флешку, перейти в ОС Ubuntu, (у меня Ubuntu)
скопировать файл в директорию: Домашняя папка/Temp, запустить Terminal, 
ввести команду: sudo cp ~/Temp/backbas.so /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 файл будет скопирован в i386
(это опять же если у Вас 32-битная 1С, если же 64-битная, тогда путь другим /opt/1C/v8.3/amd64)
И последний штрих задать права: sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/backbas.so
Перезагрузится... , впрочем можно перезапустить сервер 1С. Я перезагружал машину.

P/S:
Для целей копирования (перемещения) файлов использую на Windows машине Portable WinSCP (найти в интернете)
подключаясь к машине с Ubuntu по SSH. (мне так проще).

----------


## olegtelec

> Подскажите как точно надо прописать команду, а то у меня пишет "1c8_uni2patch_lin: команда не найдена"


Мой совет использовать 1c8_uni3patch.exe, при условии, что есть машина с Windows.
Выглядит это так:
Из директории /opt/1C/v8.3/i386 (это если у Вас установлена 32-битная 1С), скопировать на флэшку файл backbas.so.
Отключить флэшку, перейти в ОС с Windows, подключить флэшку.

В Windows в корне диске C создать директорию, например: TEMP (для простоты),
положить туда файлы 1c8_uni3patch.exe и backbas.so, который Вы поместили на флэшку.
Запустить от имени администратора cmd.exe, перейти в директорию TEMP (cd C:\TEMP),
ввести команду в терминале: *1c8_uni2patch_win.exe backbas.so*, 
или скопировать выделенное жирным и вставить в терминал.
Нажать Enter. В ответ получите сообщение: Well done! Success!!!

В директории C:\TEMP теперь есть пропатченный файл backbas.so
и резервная копия оригинального файла backbas.so.bak.
Скопируйте файл backbas.so на флэшку с заменой находящегося там оригинального backbas.so
Отключите флешку, перейдите в ОС Ubuntu, (у меня Ubuntu),
скопируйте файл в директорию: Домашняя папка/Temp, запустите Terminal,
введите команду: sudo cp ~/Temp/backbas.so /opt/1C/v8.3/i386, файл backbas.so будет скопирован в i386,
(это опять же если у Вас 32-битная 1С, если же 64-битная, тогда путь другим /opt/1C/v8.3/amd64).

И последний штрих задать права: sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/1C/v8.3/i386/backbas.so
Перезагрузится... ,
впрочем можно перезапустить сервер 1С. (Я перезагружал машину).

P/S:
Для целей копирования (перемещения) файлов,
использую на Windows машине, Portable WinSCP (найти в интернете)
подключаясь к OC с Ubuntu по SSH. (Мне так проще).

----------

HeadMade (17.03.2020)

----------


## olegtelec

> С чего вы взяли что ключи не раздаются? Какие сообщения появляются? 
> Можно еще фаервол проверить. haspml висит на 475 порту.


Так как 1С запущенная на Windows соединяясь с Ubuntu говорит, что ключ отсутствует.
На Ubuntu все сервисы запущены. По моему мнению "ключи не раздаются".
При выполнении команды "lsof -i -P  | grep 475", ни чего не выводиться, только приглашение к вводу новых команд.
ufw совсем остановил.

----------


## olegtelec

Вопрос не по теме, где здесь кнопка редактирования сообщения?

----------


## olegtelec

> При выполнении команды "lsof -i -P  | grep 475", ни чего не выводиться,
> ufw совсем остановил.


Включил ufw. Выполнил - sudo netstat -lunp | grep 475
получил: udp         0         0.0.0.0.0:475                  0.0.0.0.0:*                                    711/hasplm

----------


## newcss

1c8_uni3patch подскажите где можно взять патчер? для 8.3 работает?

----------


## newcss

Debian 10
netstat -lpn | grep :475 выдавало пустоту. Служба haspd была запущена, но увы не открывала порт. 
Скачал haspd с ftp://download.etersoft.ru/pub/Eters...6_64/Debian/9/
Установил. Служба перестала запускаться, вроде собрано под 64, но как оказалось требуются библиотеки под 32.
sudo apt install libc6-i386 - решило проблему.

----------


## olegtelec

> 1c8_uni3patch подскажите где можно взять патчер? для 8.3 работает?


Взять можно здесь или по ссылкам:
unibytes
turbo
2bay

Файл MEDKIT-1C_FULL_xxx, в архиве найдете 1c8_uni3patch.exe, в каталоге Linux.
Пароль на архив -> 1
Инструкция выше.

Да, работает.

----------

adaned (01.06.2020)

----------


## olegtelec

Скачивать удобно с помощью Universal Share Downloader (USD)
Ниже ссылки.
turbo
hitfile
nitroflare

----------


## HeadMade

> Файл MEDKIT-1C_FULL_xxx, в архиве найдете 1c8_uni3patch.exe, в каталоге Linux.
> Пароль на архив -> 1
> Инструкция выше.
> 
> Да, работает.


Подскажите для х64 также работает?
Ограничение по версии 1С есть какие-нидь или надо пробовать ?

----------


## olegtelec

> Подскажите для х64 также работает?
> Ограничение по версии 1С есть какие-нидь или надо пробовать ?


Нет для 64-битной не работает, к сожалению.
Работала долгое время на 8.3.12-1714_i386. Но после того, как БП 3.0 при обновлении на 3_0_75_37 запросила другую версию платформы. Пришлось перейти на 8.3.15.1830_i386. Другие не проверял.

----------


## HeadMade

> Нет для 64-битной не работает, к сожалению.
> Работала долгое время на 8.3.12-1714_i386. Но после того, как БП 3.0 при обновлении на 3_0_75_37 запросила другую версию платформы. Пришлось перейти на 8.3.15.1830_i386. Другие не проверял.


Может подскажите в чем может быть проблема?
Не открываются формы объектов ни в конфигураторе, ни в 1С. При попытке открытия (или создании новой формы в конфигураторе) - 1С зависает.

----------


## olegtelec

> Может подскажите в чем может быть проблема?
> Не открываются формы объектов ни в конфигураторе, ни в 1С. При попытке открытия (или создании новой формы в конфигураторе) - 1С зависает.


Такой проблемы не воспроизводилось ни разу.
Данный вопрос не относится к этой теме, опять же ни разу.
Ответ ищите на форуме Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие

----------


## Saturex

1С при обновлении конфигурации падает с ошибкой "Ключ защиты более не доступен", может он нарывается на отключенный ключ во время как он туда сюда болтается в USB порту?
Вот логи запущенного ключа:


```
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
```

может кто раскурил такую тему с ключиком? :(

----------


## Saturex

> 1С при обновлении конфигурации падает с ошибкой "Ключ защиты более не доступен", может он нарывается на отключенный ключ во время как он туда сюда болтается в USB порту?
> Вот логи запущенного ключа:
> 
> 
> ```
> Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
> Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
> Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0
> Mar 23 09:54:47 Lat upowerd[1583]: unhandled action 'unbind' on /sys/devices/platform/usb_vhci_hcd.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0
> ...


Ковыряя далее наткнулся на autosuspend параметр, только вот как его отрубить вопрос.

----------


## LRC

Коллеги,  кто-нибудь знает ? Корпоративного ключика не подвезли случайно ?

----------


## daemonpnz

> Коллеги,  кто-нибудь знает ? Корпоративного ключика не подвезли случайно ?


их в природе не существует, Корп лицензия программно получается привязываясь к серийнику меющегося hasp. 
Если только кто сделает патч по аналогии с Корп патчем для винды.

----------


## adfadf

Сделал инвестигейшн для Linux.

Варианты с компиляцией под ядро - не рабочие (тестировал на Centos 8 и Ubuntu 18.04).
Тесты проводил в VirtualBox. 1C толстый клиент запукал как внутри виртуалки, где был установлен hasp, так из хост-машины по host-only сети внутри VirtualBox. Общение под UPD сделал через прокси, и могу сказать, что оно происходит между 1С и эмулятором, но после загрузки, примерно получаю ошибку, что ключ не найден.

Если поднять в VirtualBox MultiKey на Windows XP (OVA), то ошибка с ключем не ловится и все работает стабильно.

----------

vin0de1 (11.04.2020)

----------


## Makar47

Подскажите, качал и готовые deb пакеты, и собирал самостоятельно - результат один и тот же


```
usbhasp[14826]: Loaded key 0: '8.0 Enterprise 100 Users', Created: 06.09.2007 19:43
usbhasp[14826]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 3)
usbhasp[14826]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device. 
usbhasp[14826]: Port 1 connected.
usbhasp[14826]: Port 1 is disabled.
usbhasp[14826]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
```

и 1с ничего не получает :(



```
Linux tm 5.3.0-45-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 26 20:41:27 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

475 порт не открывается никаким usbhasp (хоть самим собранным, хоть из deb)

----------


## cherubashka

С разбегу не мог разобраться с License Manager.
Собрал пакет с ним, кому лень заморачиваться с копированием и настройкой служб.
Собирал на Debian 9.
Скачать

----------


## detect

Можно поподробнее, как на proxmox ставится. Все варианты перепробовол. ставил proxmox 6.0.4    5.0.15-1-pve не ставится. Если есть более ранний диск proxmox, на который ставится, просьба ссылку

----------


## brainroot

> Доброго дня.
> Объясните не сведущему, почему такие разные варианты на https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....r-Linux/page11 сборки виртуального ключа от *Alf500* и от *vfp7*. По сути в Ubutu основа Debian.
> И еще у *Alf500* инструкция более-менее нормальная, а *vfp7* как-то через пень колоду.
> И потом если по какой-либо причине не будет исходников сборки и установки, как вычищать "авдиевы конюшни" от того что на устанавливал. Вариант с deb пакетом гораздо предпочтительнее.


И у кого-то из них кривой ключ "серверный 64" 
Проще для себя пакет собрать и из пакета ставить.

----------


## newkid

> Можно поподробнее, как на proxmox ставится. Все варианты перепробовол. ставил proxmox 6.0.4    5.0.15-1-pve не ставится. Если есть более ранний диск proxmox, на который ставится, просьба ссылку


Вы видимо не поняли на proxmox он не ставиться, proxmox - это специализированный дистрибутив для быстрого развертывания виртуальных машин на базе qemu-kvm или контейнеров lxc, с удобным управлением через веб интерфейс.

----------


## IRON.FELIX

UsbHasp в докере под 18 ubuntu.

----------

freeman67 (14.04.2020), kalk (13.04.2020), Kamik76 (12.06.2020), koy98 (18.06.2020)

----------


## gigapevt

На CentOS 8 при сборке, по скрипту "install_hasp_centos78.sh" появляется ошибка "!access_ok",
поправил его немного - 
Добавил установку пакета и автозамену параметров VERIFY_WRITE и VERIFY_READ.

нужно добавить в скрипт 
при установке пакетов:



> if [ ${OSv} -eq 8 ]; then
> 	echo "Installing Development support for libelf"
> 	${YUM} install -q -y elfutils-libelf-devel
> fi


А перед сборкой VHCI_HCD
Добавить:



> if [ ${OSv} -eq 8 ]; then
>     echo "Bug fix: ""access_ok"""
> 	sed -i 's/VERIFY_READ, //' usb-vhci-iocifc.c
> 	sed -i 's/VERIFY_WRITE, //' usb-vhci-iocifc.c
> fi


тогда получится более менее сносный универсальный скрипт для CentOS 7 и 8
На ядре 4.18.0 прекрасно отрабатывает. 
всё остальное по стандартным инструкциям.

----------


## freeman67

Развернул doсker, сделал по инструкции, запустил usbhasp, а дальше, как подключить 1С ? Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Все остальные действия по установке и настройке 1С стандартные. Нужно скачать и установить сам сервер 1С. Плюс надо поставить Hasp License Manager, чтобы раздавать лицензии с usbhasp. В качестве hasplm мне нравится etersoft. Hasplm требует установки некоторых 32х разрядных библиотек libc6-i386 libusb-1.0-0. В идеале, это все добро тоже стоит ставить в отдельном докере, чтобы не засирать систему, хотя и не обязательно.

----------

freeman67 (16.04.2020)

----------


## gigapevt

Здесь есть всё. И инструкции и скрипты - кто на чем сидит. Народ писал выше что есть проблемы со сборкой у кого ядро выше 5.0 + какой-то минорный релиз, на остальных ядрах всё собирается и работает без ошибок. У меня от 3.10 до 4.18. работает на ура. 

Скрипт под центось есть все ссылки ниже, но вот  отдельно ссылка https://www.upload.ee/files/10855834...ntos78.sh.html

Можно достаточно просто этот скрипт переделать для Deb.

http://forum.ru-board.com/postings.c...91&postno=5951

----------

Viper78 (19.04.2020)

----------


## freeman67

Я поставил менеджер лицензий на тот же комп где установлен сервер 1С, порт 475 открыт и Hasp License Manager запущен. Неясность возникла с ip адресом docker контейнера, который, как я понимаю, надо прописать в nethasp.ini для менеджера лицензий, docker inspect выдает "IPAddress": "" (пустое значение). Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. Файл nethasp.ini расположен в /etc/hasplm,  надо ли его копировать в каталог с исполняемыми файлами 1С ?

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Контейнер запускается с параметром --net host, т.е. контейнер, в результате, использует пространство имен хоста и не получает свой собственный IP-адрес. Используйте IP адрес самой тачки. Файл nethasp.ini - это настройки именно службы менеджера лицензий и его не надо никуда копировать

----------

freeman67 (16.04.2020)

----------


## gigapevt

Нет, файл копировать не нужно. Вот рабочий и проверенный вариант его заполнения.




> [NH_COMMON]
> NH_TCPIP = Enabled
> 
> [NH_TCPIP]
> NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.1.247
> NH_PORT_NUMBER = 475
> NH_TCPIP_METHOD = TCP

----------

freeman67 (17.04.2020)

----------


## gigapevt

NH_SERVER_ADDR   - конечно же устанавливаем адрес где крутится и открыт порт hasp, иначе можно прописать localhost

----------

freeman67 (17.04.2020)

----------


## gigapevt

И на сколько мне не изменяет память - файл располагается в корне etc, т.е.    /etc/nethasp.ini

----------

freeman67 (17.04.2020)

----------


## manop

а как можно выкачать созданный контейнер? попытка собрать под дебиан бастер не привела к успеху

----------


## IRON.FELIX

2manop, Просто выкачивать контейнер не имеет особого смысла, в нем нет никаких ключей. Нужно вначале подложить нужные ключи, а потом собирать образ. Либо добавлять в него VOLUME, чтобы можно было оперативно менять ключи. Но мне это показалось излишним.

----------


## lufton

Что за ерунда, пытаюсь собрать libusb_vhci по иснтрукции. Склонировал репозиторий, выполняю и получаю ошибку:


```
root@debian:/usr/src# cd libusb_vhci
root@debian:/usr/src/libusb_vhci# ./configure
bash: ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
```

Вывод ls -l:
*Скрытый текст*

```
root@debian:/usr/src/libusb_vhci# ls -l
итого 40
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   37 Апр 19 00:25 AUTHORS
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Апр 19 00:25 ChangeLog
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1596 Апр 19 00:25 configure.ac
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1586 Апр 19 00:25 COPYING
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Апр 19 00:25 examples
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6970 Апр 19 00:25 INSTALL
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Апр 19 00:25 m4
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   65 Апр 19 00:25 Makefile.am
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Апр 19 00:25 NEWS
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  286 Апр 19 00:25 README
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Апр 19 00:25 src
```

----------


## lufton

Сделал так:


```
wget https://netcologne.dl.sourceforge.net/project/usb-vhci/native%20libraries/libusb_vhci-0.8.tar.gz
tar -xvzf libusb_vhci-0.8.tar.gz
cd libusb_vhci-0.8
./configure
make
make install
```

После собрал UsbHasp


```
git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git
cd UsbHasp
make
```

Но запустив ./usbhasp получаю:


```
./usbhasp: error while loading shared libraries: libusb_vhci.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

При этом файл библиотеки лежит в /usr/local/lib/


```
ls -l /usr/local/lib/
итого 184
-rw-r--r-- 1 root staff 99862 Апр 19 01:26 libusb_vhci.a
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root staff   964 Апр 19 01:26 libusb_vhci.la
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root staff    20 Апр 19 01:26 libusb_vhci.so -> libusb_vhci.so.0.0.0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root staff    20 Апр 19 01:26 libusb_vhci.so.0 -> libusb_vhci.so.0.0.0
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root staff 69680 Апр 19 01:26 libusb_vhci.so.0.0.0
drwxrwsr-x 4 root staff  4096 Апр 18 13:33 python2.7
drwxrwsr-x 3 root staff  4096 Апр 18 13:24 python3.5
```

----------


## IRON.FELIX

2lifton, Попробуйте запустить перед этим ldconfig, которая создает необходимые связки и формирует кэш динамических библиотек установленных в линуксе. И проверьте, чтобы в файле /etc/ld.so.config была ссылка на /usr/local/lib/

----------


## Viper78

Коллеги,
Поставил скрипт уважаемого *gigapevt* 


> Скрипт под центось есть все ссылки ниже, но вот  отдельно ссылка https://www.upload.ee/files/10855834...ntos78.sh.html


Ставил пока ядро было 5,1+, далее откатил на стандарт 3,18, хотя скрипт сработал и в первом варианте.

1) 475 порт работает:
udp 0 0 0 0 475  0 0 0 0 *

2) lsusb:
Linux Root hub 2.0
Vmware USB hub
USB Mouse )
Linux Root hub 1.1

3) service haspd status:
kernel module aksparlnx isnt loaded (wtf !?)
aksusbd running (ver 7.90, parallel driver not available, /proc/bus/usb workaround is enabled)
winehasp running
hasplm running
hasplmd running
skeyd stopped
usbsentinel stopped
sntlkeyssrvlnx stopped
Сервер виден, на ключ ругается и конфигуратор/1с, и консоль админа.

Куда копнуть нубасу?

----------


## Viper78

UPD (как редактировать мессадж не нашёл)
json-ы скармливал разные, от сервер х64 до юзеров 50-100-300 через /etc/usbhaspkey -> systemctl daemon-reload или просто reboot-ами.

----------


## Viper78

Блин, главное не указал- всё х64, ключи также, скрипт также под х64

----------


## IRON.FELIX

2Viper78, судя по тому, что команда lsusb не выдает в списке что-то вроде "Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle" у вас не запустился нормально UsbHasp

----------


## freeman67

Всем привет. 
На виртуальной машине под Debian 10 развернут usbhasp с USB-redirector и hasplm а также двумя ключами --  один пользовательский на 50 и один серверный, ip адрес статический (автор виртуалки Dragonim http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7378078). На пользовательских компьютерах я настроил файл nethasp.ini. Проблема в том, что в программе 1С на пользовательских компьютерах показывает только один ключ на 50 пользователей, а серверный не показывает и при попытке загрузить базу из dt файла, через некоторое время выдает сообщение -- "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена.", итог crash базы. 
Подскажите кто в теме, где что проверить, исправить.

----------


## Viper78

> 2Viper78, судя по тому, что команда lsusb не выдает в списке что-то вроде "Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle" у вас не запустился нормально UsbHasp


Покопал. Да, на этапе установки скрипта sh есть ошибка при обращении к usb драйверам кернела (в обоих случаях)
Линуксоид из меня так себе) Короче, ищу инструкцию по установке/компиляции ламы алладина. Центос х64, кернел 3.10 или 5.6.1 (оба попробую)

----------


## lufton

Фух, вроде получилось. Установил и настроил aksusbd, hasplmd, usbhaspd. Подсунул дампы ключей из этой ветки. База запускается, работает пару минут, но потом крушится с ошибкой: *нарушение целостности системы* и вылетает. Debian 9 x64. Платформа 8.3.16.1296 x64.

*Скрытый текст*

```
service aksusbd status
● aksusbd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/aksusbd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Mon 2020-04-20 14:43:34 EEST; 45min ago
  Process: 449 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/aksusbd (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 455 (aksusbd)
    Tasks: 3 (limit: 4915)
   Memory: 1.9M
      CPU: 70ms
   CGroup: /system.slice/aksusbd.service
           └─455 /usr/sbin/aksusbd

апр 20 14:43:34 example.com systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)...
апр 20 14:43:34 example.com aksusbd[455]: loaded, daemon version: 7.100.1.88855, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
апр 20 14:43:34 example.com systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon).
```



*Скрытый текст*

```
service hasplmd status
● hasplmd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/hasplmd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Mon 2020-04-20 14:43:34 EEST; 46min ago
  Process: 464 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/hasplmd -s (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 468 (hasplmd)
    Tasks: 6 (limit: 4915)
   Memory: 11.9M
      CPU: 2.690s
   CGroup: /system.slice/hasplmd.service
           └─468 /usr/sbin/hasplmd -s

апр 20 14:43:34 example.com systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)...
апр 20 14:43:34 example.com systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon).
апр 20 14:43:34 example.com hasplmd[468]: HASP LM v23.3.1.96403 loaded
```



*Скрытый текст*

```
service usbhaspd status
● usbhaspd.service - Usbhasp daemon
   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/usbhaspd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Mon 2020-04-20 14:43:34 EEST; 47min ago
 Main PID: 450 (usbhaspd)
    Tasks: 2 (limit: 4915)
   Memory: 3.2M
      CPU: 976ms
   CGroup: /system.slice/usbhaspd.service
           ├─450 /bin/bash /usr/bin/usbhaspd
           └─457 /usr/bin/usbhasp /etc/usbhaspd/keys/1c_server_x64.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/1c_server_x86.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/300_users.json

апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhaspd[450]: usbhasp[457]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhasp[457]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhaspd[450]: usbhasp[457]: Port 2 is disabled.
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhasp[457]: Port 2 is disabled.
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhaspd[450]: usbhasp[457]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhasp[457]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhaspd[450]: usbhasp[457]: Port 3 is disabled.
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhasp[457]: Port 3 is disabled.
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhasp[457]: Set device on port 3 address = 4
апр 20 14:43:35 example.com usbhaspd[450]: usbhasp[457]: Set device on port 3 address = 4
```

----------


## IRON.FELIX

2lufton. Файлы сервера 1С патчили как-нибудь? База имеет файловый формат?

----------


## lufton

> 2lufton. Файлы сервера 1С патчили как-нибудь? База имеет файловый формат?


Нет, не патчил, на сколько я знаю 1c8_uni2patch для x64 не применим. База на PostgreSQL Pro.

----------


## freeman67

Пишут, что в последних версиях платформы используется новая или усиленная система защиты и если ставишь лицензионную 1С на комп где когда-то использовались системы обхода защиты (патчи, кряки, эмуляторы) то будет выскакивать сообщение "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена." У меня и проявляется эта ошибка на последней версии с эмулятором только при попытке загрузить или выгрузить dt, или просто выкидывает без сообщения. Обычная работа в программе проходит без проблем. Использую файловый вариант. Может кто подскажет, что можно придумать для решения проблемы?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Пишут, что в последних версиях платформы используется новая или усиленная система защиты и если ставишь лицензионную 1С на комп где когда-то использовались системы обхода защиты (патчи, кряки, эмуляторы) то будет выскакивать сообщение "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена." У меня и проявляется эта ошибка на последней версии с эмулятором только при попытке загрузить или выгрузить dt, или просто выкидывает без сообщения. Обычная работа в программе проходит без проблем. Использую файловый вариант. Может кто подскажет, что можно придумать для решения проблемы?


вот тут я написал плоды своих исследований изделия
Кратко - виндовые модули защищены от изменений проверкой цифр.подписи, ведется поиск и обнаружение старых hasp-эмулей (multikey, vusb, vusbbus, haspflt). Ищется и на диске и в памяти процесса патченная либа бэкбейс (т.н. "унипатч"). Если что-то найдено, то крах с некрологом "ой-ой целка сломана, не могу больше работать (на спине) - кровать разваливается". При анализе кода обнаружил маленький цикл - если сложим по модулю два все буквы имени компа и получим 1, то старые эмули искать не будем (такой цикл есть и линуксовой сборке, но пропуск каких проверок он выключает я еще не исследовал). Но патченную либу  бэкбейс и целки важных модулей проверяются всегда. Последовательность кода от обнаружения до краха разорвана - обнаружение в одном потоке, а ронять изделие на пол будет другой поток.

Крах  "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен" можно вылечить только патчем, поэтому надо уметь бороться с обнаружением патчей, заодно обнаружатся многие защитные механизмы.
Ну и второй мотиватор - для отмены ограничений в имеющихся дампах ключей (они имхо ПРОФ) т.е. "хочу чтобы было - как будто у меня КОРП л-я" надо патчить модуль рсервер, а его целку стерегут механизмы защиты от взлома.

----------

freeman67 (25.04.2020), McLaneNN (18.05.2020)

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Исходя из ответа выше, чтобы запустить работающий вариант, нужно или устанавливать составные части на разные машины или разделить части в системах виртуализации (чтобы каждая часть работала в девственно чистой среде), если нескольких машин нет. Для линукса идеальный вариант - докер. Я бы разделил сервер 1С, postgre, hasp по разным контейнерам.

----------

freeman67 (28.04.2020)

----------


## imfromrostov

https://github.com/bosenok/docker-1c-server

----------


## basky

> https://github.com/bosenok/docker-1c-server


Unable to find image 'bosenok/1c-server:latest' locally
docker: Error response from daemon: pull access denied for bosenok/1c-server, repository does not exist or may require 'docker login': denied: requested access to the resource is denied.
See 'docker run --help'.

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...сообщение "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена." У меня и проявляется эта ошибка на последней версии с эмулятором только при попытке загрузить или выгрузить dt, или просто выкидывает без сообщения. Обычная работа в программе проходит без проблем. Использую файловый вариант. Может кто подскажет, что можно придумать для решения проблемы?


похоже, что у вас дамп на 300/500 л-ий

*почитайте тут*

----------


## imfromrostov

Пробуйте читать инструкцию:

Для установки и начального запуска получите дистрибутив сервера 1С:Предприятия: https://users.v8.1c.ru/ -> Скачать обновления -> Технологическая платформа 8.3 -> ВЕРСИЯ -> Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем -> Скачать дистрибутив

Клонируйте репозиторий:

git clone https://github.com/bosenok/docker-1c-server.git
Скопируйте deb-файлы дистрибутива сервера 1С:Предприятия в каталог docker-1c-server и затем выполните команды (здесь и далее вам понадобятся права администратора):

----------


## imfromrostov

Вот этот репозиторий используйте https://github.com/a4neg/1c-server

----------


## basky

> Пробуйте читать инструкцию:
> 
> Для установки и начального запуска получите дистрибутив сервера 1С:Предприятия: https://users.v8.1c.ru/ -> Скачать обновления -> Технологическая платформа 8.3 -> ВЕРСИЯ -> Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем -> Скачать дистрибутив
> 
> Клонируйте репозиторий:
> 
> git clone https://github.com/bosenok/docker-1c-server.git
> Скопируйте deb-файлы дистрибутива сервера 1С:Предприятия в каталог docker-1c-server и затем выполните команды (здесь и далее вам понадобятся права администратора):


А вы попробуйте прочитать мейкфайл контейнера
и о, надаж, оказывается класть надо в каталог deb (которого нет)
Плюс в переменную надо вписывать версию 1С
Плюс все это поделие, даже если установится, начинает постоянно перегружаться, дальше выяснять лень.

----------


## basky

> Вот этот репозиторий используйте https://github.com/a4neg/1c-server


теже яйца только в профиль

ADD ./deb/*.deb /tmp/
Собственно дальше будет тоже самое изучать лень

----------


## supply24online

Кто может помочь установить 1с на дебиан не бесплатно?

----------


## Rinareg

В посте #107

можно было бы заменить следующие наменования:

1    4.15.0  на выражение "$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"  т.е. берется нужная версия источника ядра, которая установлена у пользователя

2    4.15.0-48  на выражение "$(uname -r)"  аналогично и здесь - версия заголовка установленная у пользователя


так же организовать каталог с именем версии ядра, т.е. 

вместо mkdir -p linux/4.15.0/drivers/usb/core   выражение mkdir -p linux/"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"/drivers/usb/core


и т.д. 

т.е выражение "$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"  возвращает версию источника ядра
а выражение "$(uname -r)" возвращает версию самого ядра

Это позволило бы не заморачиваться  версиями ядер, и избежать ошибок...

таким образом можно записать:




> Для ubuntu 18.04.2 x64 lts (4.15.0) по памяти напишу первую часть, в помощь другим даже с минимальными знаниями:
> 
> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
> sudo apt update
> sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-*"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"* linux-headers-*"$(uname -r)"* libelf-dev libjansson-dev
> cd /usr/src/
> sudo tar -xf linux-source-*"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"*.tar.bz2
> cd ~
>  Качаем vhci_hcd и libusb_vhci отсюда:
> ...

----------


## ZevSua

> (пока нет времени):


Блин тоже нет времени, разобратся и самому к приличию привести ).

----------


## Saturex

> fixdep то причем тут, судя по всему ты подкидывал файлы с ядра которые не мог найти kmake.
> Не так долго можно, будет ядро 5.5 посмотрю


Ну вот время прошло, на дворе уже май месяц и ядро уже перешагнуло на версию 5.6 и старше.
Посмотришь чо там можно сотворить с эмулем?

----------


## myagkov22

> Все остальные действия по установке и настройке 1С стандартные. Нужно скачать и установить сам сервер 1С. Плюс надо поставить Hasp License Manager, чтобы раздавать лицензии с usbhasp. В качестве hasplm мне нравится etersoft. Hasplm требует установки некоторых 32х разрядных библиотек libc6-i386 libusb-1.0-0. В идеале, это все добро тоже стоит ставить в отдельном докере, чтобы не засирать систему, хотя и не обязательно.


КОнтейнер в докере удачно поднял, ключи json добавил,
hasplm установил, но лицензии все равно не раздает, что необходимо еще настроить?

----------


## Saturex

Проект ukuu для установки разнх версия ядер Linux теперь платный стал, есть версия DEB пакета пока бесплатная.

----------


## olegtelec

> Проект ukuu для установки разнх версия ядер Linux теперь платный стал, есть версия DEB пакета пока бесплатная.


И что это за поделка!? Ах-да вот, а теперь это, далее к предыдущему, ну и это. Только не могу зачем *ukuu* здесь, для рекламы?

----------


## Saturex

> И что это за поделка!? Ах-да вот, а теперь это, далее к предыдущему, ну и это. Только не могу зачем *ukuu* здесь, для рекламы?


Ага, а ты прицепи тот репозиторий и попробуй поставь и там пакет ukuu не обнаружишь, автор его удалил, а на сайте выставил, что теперь только за бабло.

----------


## IRON.FELIX

Что выдает команда lsusb? Видны ключи ?

----------


## myagkov22

> Что выдает команда lsusb? Видны ключи ?


Прикрепляю, так же запущен контейнер 

lsusb
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8002 Intel Corp.
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:800a Intel Corp.
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0557:2419 ATEN International Co., Ltd
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0557:7000 ATEN International Co., Ltd Hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1c4f:0026 SiGma Micro Keyboard
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
➜  ~ docker ps -a
CONTAINER ID        IMAGE                      COMMAND                  CREATED             STATUS              PORTS                                                                              NAMES
e5963a43069f        shvilime/usbhasp:0.5       "/bin/sh -c '/etc/in…"   41 hours ago        Up 4 hours                                                                                             usbhasp


hasplm status запущен

➜  ~ service hasplm status
● hasplm.service
   Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
   Active: inactive (dead)
➜  ~ service haspd status
● haspd.service - LSB: Hasp keys support
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/haspd; bad; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since пт 2020-05-29 05:01:52 EEST; 4h 29min ago
     Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
  Process: 1099 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/haspd start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
    Tasks: 11
   Memory: 7.1M
      CPU: 11.905s
   CGroup: /system.slice/haspd.service
           ├─1217 aksusbd
           ├─1229 winehasp
           ├─1238 hasplm -c /etc/haspd/hasplm.conf
           └─1257 hasplmd -s

тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco haspd[1099]: [ DONE ]
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco haspd[1099]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco aksusbd[1217]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90.1.81737, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco winehasp[1229]: winehasp 2.00 loaded
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco haspd[1099]: Running winehasp... [ DONE ]
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco hasplm[1238]: HASP LM v8.30 loaded
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco haspd[1099]: Running hasplm... [ DONE ]
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco haspd[1099]: Running hasplmd... [ DONE ]
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco hasplmd[1257]: HASP LM v22.0.1.84151 loaded
тра 29 05:01:52 sirocco systemd[1]: Started LSB: Hasp keys support.

----------


## IRON.FELIX

> lsusb
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8002 Intel Corp.
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:800a Intel Corp.
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0557:2419 ATEN International Co., Ltd
> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0557:7000 ATEN International Co., Ltd Hub
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1c4f:0026 SiGma Micro Keyboard
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


Я в списке алладиновских ключей не вижу. Поэтому hasp license менеджеру и раздавать нечего.
1. Проверьте, что скачана и собрана последняя версия контейнера. Должна быть версия 0.6 (см. файл env)
2. При запущенном контейнере проверьте, как внутри контейнера работает сервис usbhaspd.
команда docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status
Если результат "The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp already exited.", значит сервис нормально НЕ запустился.
3. Попробуйте стартануть контейнер (./run.sh), затем остановить (./stop.sh) и затем опять стартануть. Иногда проявляется эффект, что сервис usbhaspd с первого раза не стартует. Пока не разобрался почему.
4. Если все запустилось нормально, то команда docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status должна выдавать результат
"The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp - OK"
И, конечно же, команда lsusb должна в числе других usb устройств показывать эмулированные ключи.

----------

myagkov22 (01.06.2020)

----------


## myagkov22

> Я в списке алладиновских ключей не вижу. Поэтому hasp license менеджеру и раздавать нечего.
> 1. Проверьте, что скачана и собрана последняя версия контейнера. Должна быть версия 0.6 (см. файл env)
> 2. При запущенном контейнере проверьте, как внутри контейнера работает сервис usbhaspd.
> команда docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status
> Если результат "The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp already exited.", значит сервис нормально НЕ запустился.
> 3. Попробуйте стартануть контейнер (./run.sh), затем остановить (./stop.sh) и затем опять стартануть. Иногда проявляется эффект, что сервис usbhaspd с первого раза не стартует. Пока не разобрался почему.
> 4. Если все запустилось нормально, то команда docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status должна выдавать результат
> "The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp - OK"
> И, конечно же, команда lsusb должна в числе других usb устройств показывать эмулированные ключи.


Спасибо за помощь,

оказывается есть ошибки при создания образа docker.

E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-4.4.0-128-generic
E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'linux-headers-4.4.0-128-generic'
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-4.4.0-128-generic'
/bin/sh: 1: git: not found
/bin/sh: 1: git: not found
/bin/sh: 1: git: not found
cp: cannot stat '/tmp/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci.h': No such file or directory
/bin/sh: 1: cd: can't cd to /tmp/vhci_hcd
/bin/sh: 1: patch: not found
/bin/sh: 1: patch: not found
cp: cannot stat 'usb-vhci-hcd.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat 'usb-vhci-iocifc.ko': No such file or directory
/bin/sh: 1: cd: can't cd to /tmp/libusb_vhci
/bin/sh: 1: cd: can't cd to /tmp/UsbHasp
/bin/sh: 1: make: not found
cp: cannot stat '/tmp/UsbHasp/dist/Release/GNU-Linux/usbhasp': No such file or directory
touch: cannot touch '/lib/modules/4.4.0-128-generic/modules.dep': No such file or directory
/bin/sh: 1: cannot create /lib/modules/4.4.0-128-generic/modules.dep: Directory nonexistent
/bin/sh: 1: cannot create /lib/modules/4.4.0-128-generic/modules.dep: Directory nonexistent
/bin/sh: 1: depmod: not found
Reading package lists...
Building dependency tree...
Reading state information...
E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-4.4.0-128-generic
E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'linux-headers-4.4.0-128-generic'
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-4.4.0-128-generic'

Собираю на Ubuntu 16.04/
Попробовал на тестовом 18.04 все ок, образ собирается без проблем. 

буду искать решение

----------


## myagkov22

> Я в списке алладиновских ключей не вижу. Поэтому hasp license менеджеру и раздавать нечего.
> 1. Проверьте, что скачана и собрана последняя версия контейнера. Должна быть версия 0.6 (см. файл env)
> 2. При запущенном контейнере проверьте, как внутри контейнера работает сервис usbhaspd.
> команда docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status
> Если результат "The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp already exited.", значит сервис нормально НЕ запустился.
> 3. Попробуйте стартануть контейнер (./run.sh), затем остановить (./stop.sh) и затем опять стартануть. Иногда проявляется эффект, что сервис usbhaspd с первого раза не стартует. Пока не разобрался почему.
> 4. Если все запустилось нормально, то команда docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status должна выдавать результат
> "The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp - OK"
> И, конечно же, команда lsusb должна в числе других usb устройств показывать эмулированные ключи.




Пришлось апгрейдить до 18.04.
контейнер запускается все ок, ключи видны

docker exec -it usbhasp service usbhaspd status
The process /usr/local/bin/usbhasp - OK
➜  ~ lsusb
Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8002 Intel Corp.
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:800a Intel Corp.
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0557:2419 ATEN International Co., Ltd
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0557:7000 ATEN International Co., Ltd Hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

При входе в базу в информации отображает ключи которые подключал, но через 5 минут выпадает ошибка
"Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена"

Есть какое-то решение?

----------


## Илья547

База файловая? Попробуй вот этот форк https://github.com/rsvt1973/UsbHasp собрать

----------

ddy64 (10.06.2020), ps-f (10.09.2020)

----------


## myagkov22

> База файловая? Попробуй вот этот форк https://github.com/rsvt1973/UsbHasp собрать


Серверная, вроде как решил проблему, тестирую.. в свойстве базы выдача лицензии сервером "ДА" на клиенте убрал галку "Использовать аппаратную лицензию"

----------


## SterhTG

Коллеги, под ядра 5ой ветки есть инструкция чего где поправить? 
Я пытался скомпилировать под 5.4(бубунта 20ая), облом.



> In file included from ./include/linux/uaccess.h:11,
>                  from /home/sterh/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:37:
> /home/sterh/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:433:29: error: invalid initializer
>   433 |  __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
>       |                             ^
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:553:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user_nocheck’
>   553 |  __put_user_nocheck((__typeof__(*(ptr)))(x), (ptr), sizeof(*(ptr)))
> ....
> ...


Ежели кто знает алгоритм(а были кто рассказывал какие правки вносить) поделитесь. Если есть готовые рецепты дайте пожалуйста.

----------


## SterhTG

Коллеги, под ядра 5ой ветки есть инструкция чего где поправить? 
Я пытался скомпилировать под 5.4(бубунта 20ая), облом.



> In file included from ./include/linux/uaccess.h:11,
>                  from /home/sterh/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:37:
> /home/sterh/vhci/vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:433:29: error: invalid initializer
>   433 |  __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
>       |                             ^
> ./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:553:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user_nocheck’
>   553 |  __put_user_nocheck((__typeof__(*(ptr)))(x), (ptr), sizeof(*(ptr)))
> ....
> ...


Ежели кто знает алгоритм(а были кто рассказывал какие правки вносить) поделитесь. Если есть готовые рецепты дайте пожалуйста.

----------


## hubba

Всем привет, ищу платформу под linux 8.3.17 где можно скачать бесплатно или за вознаграждение?

----------


## zardoz

> Коллеги, под ядра 5ой ветки есть инструкция чего где поправить? 
> Я пытался скомпилировать под 5.4(бубунта 20ая), облом.
> 
> Ежели кто знает алгоритм(а были кто рассказывал какие правки вносить) поделитесь. Если есть готовые рецепты дайте пожалуйста.


access_ok - все просто, удалить первый параметр.

А вот первую ошибку хз, нашел тут скомпилированные в этой ветке - встали на 5.4.41 после установки dkms без проблем.

----------


## zardoz

Проблема такая:
При попытке вызвать свойства информационной базы через оснастку управления сервером 1С предприятия (машина в локалке под виндой) получаю ошибку, что ключ защиты не найден. Хотя в остальном все работает, клиентские ключи раздаются.

1С предприятие 8.3.17.1386 64bit в lxc контейнере CentOS 7 на Proxmox.
Ключи (1c_server_x64 и на 50 человек) и эмуляция на хосте proxmox (Debian). USB в контейнер проброшены.

вывод контейнера:

$ lsusb


```
Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

# service haspd status
*Скрытый текст*


```
Hardware protection keys support bundle. Etersoft (c) 2008-2016
HASPD package 7.90 with /dev/bus/usb support
Aladdin HASP 4/HL/SRM driver status:
    kernel module aksparlnx is not loaded (WARNING: HASP LPT keys support is disabled! Run service haspd build if needed.)
    aksusbd is running
    winehasp is running
    hasplm is running
    hasplmd is running
aksusbd version 7.90.1.81737 - key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
Smartkey 3 USB/LPT driver status:
    skeyd is stopped
SafeNet Sentinel status:
    usbsentinel is stopped
    SntlKeysSrvrlnx is stopped
```



# usbkeytest --list


```
ID: 0529:0001, Bus: 005, Device: 003, Major: 189, Minor: 514
ID: 0529:0001, Bus: 005, Device: 002, Major: 189, Minor: 513
```

Вроде ключи видятся как родные. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## zardoz

Еще хотел уточнить: 
Gemalto Sentinel ACC (вебморда httpd, которая висит на 1947 порту) должна отображать эти эмулированные алладиновские ключи для сервера 1с 86_x64 и пользователей? У меня там нет ключей.

----------


## Илья547

вебморда ключи не отображает, для этого использую программу eterkeytest

----------


## ddy64

> База файловая? Попробуй вот этот форк https://github.com/rsvt1973/UsbHasp собрать


Доброго дня.
На первый взгляд работает в файловом режиме без ошибок. Погонял тест Гилева и демо УТ - 20 мин и ни одного падения.

Смотрел коммиты... много думал... Тяжеловат Си для понимания простым людям :confused:

----------


## zardoz

> вебморда ключи не отображает, для этого использую программу eterkeytest


Это под wine как я понимаю софтина. У меня usbkeytest --list отображает эти ключики. Но сам сервак 1С один фиг не видит. Ладно хоть почти все работает.

----------


## Илья547

нет, она ставится вместе с wine от etersoft, но скомпилирована под linux. Я ее вытащил из пакета и просто запускаю отдельным бинарником. Серверный ключ кстати софтина не отображает, только пользовательские. 

База 1с находится в том же контейнере centos, где и сервер? Проверь файловую систему. У меня когда база была на XFS и я запускал тестирование базы, то файловая система крашилась, хз почему.

----------


## zardoz

> нет, она ставится вместе с wine от etersoft, но скомпилирована под linux. Я ее вытащил из пакета и просто запускаю отдельным бинарником. Серверный ключ кстати софтина не отображает, только пользовательские. 
> 
> База 1с находится в том же контейнере centos, где и сервер? Проверь файловую систему. У меня когда база была на XFS и я запускал тестирование базы, то файловая система крашилась, хз почему.


Всё с одном контейнере, эмулятор на хосте. Пользовательские ключи разадаются, все базы нормально создаются и удаляются, тестируются - работают штатно. Но вот свойства БД поменять через оснастку администрирования нельзя из-за запроса лицензии.

----------


## arcadics

может кто возьмется обновить инструкцию

----------


## detect

usbhasp2020 ставится на все debian 9,10 и ubuntu 18.04, 20.04 без единого вскрика. В чем у народа проблемы? 17.1496 работает без вопросов.

----------


## Saturex

Собрал на ядре 4.15, 1С видит ключ, но потом вываливается с матюком "Ключ защиты не обнаружен".
Кто победил данный вопрос?

----------


## ddy64

смотри здесь 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post592415

----------


## Shaaarnir

Решил причесать инструкцию.
Для Ubuntu 18.04 x64
Команды на основе данных из темы. За что всем большое спасибо!
Также описал как добавить сервис usbhaspd.service в systemd.


```
sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
sudo apt update
sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)" linux-headers-"$(uname -r)" libelf-dev libjansson-dev flex bison git-all build-essential
cd /usr/src/
sudo tar -xf linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)".tar.bz2
cd ~
mkdir git
cd git
git clone git://git.code.sf.net/p/usb-vhci/vhci_hcd
git clone git://git.code.sf.net/p/usb-vhci/libusb_vhci
git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git
cd vhci_hcd
mkdir -p linux/"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"/drivers/usb/core
cp /usr/src/linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"/include/linux/usb/hcd.h linux/"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"/drivers/usb/core/

// в файлах "usb-vhci-hcd.c" и "usb-vhci-iocifc.c" находим "#define DEBUG" и комментируем эту строку и добавляем строку #include <linux/uaccess.h>
mv usb-vhci-hcd.c usb-vhci-hcd.c_debug && cat usb-vhci-hcd.c_debug | sed 's/^#define DEBUG/\/\/#define DEBUG/g' > usb-vhci-hcd.c
mv usb-vhci-iocifc.c usb-vhci-iocifc.c_debug && cat usb-vhci-iocifc.c_debug | sed 's/^#define DEBUG/#include <linux\/uaccess.h>/g' > usb-vhci-iocifc.c

make KVERSION="$(uname -r)" KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"
sudo make install
sudo insmod usb-vhci-hcd.ko
sudo insmod usb-vhci-iocifc.ko
echo 'usb_vhci_hcd' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
echo 'usb_vhci_iocifc' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules

cd ../libusb_vhci
libtoolize
aclocal
autoconf
autoheader
automake --add-missing
./configure --disable-shared
make
sudo make install

cd ../UsbHasp
make
sudo cp dist/Release/GNU-Linux/usbhasp /usr/local/bin/

sudo /sbin/ldconfig -v

// ключи переносим в /opt/1C-keys
mkdir /opt/1C-keys
sudo mv 1c-300user.json 1c-server_x64.json /opt/1C-keys

sudo nano /usr/local/bin/usbhaspd.sh
#--- BEGIN of FILE ---#
#!/bin/bash
# Run daemon with keys
/usr/local/bin/usbhasp -d /opt/1C-keys/*.json

PID=$(pidof usbhasp)

# Check if the services started successfully
if ! kill -0 $PID 2>/dev/null; then
    # Return 1 failed to start
    exit 1
fi

echo $PID > /run/usbhaspd.pid
exit 0
#--- END of FILE ---#
sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/usbhaspd.sh

sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/usbhaspd.service
#--- BEGIN of FILE ---#
[Unit]
Description=usbhaspd
After=syslog.target aksusbd.service hasplmd.service
Before=srv1cv83.service

[Service]
Type=forking
PIDFile=/run/usbhaspd.pid
ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/usbhaspd.sh
ExecStopPost=/bin/rm -f /run/usbhaspd.pid
TimeoutStopSec=3
KillMode=process
KillSignal=SIGQUIT

[Install]
WantedBy=multi-user.target
#--- END of FILE ---#
sudo systemctl enable usbhaspd
sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-generic linux-image-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)" linux-headers-generic linux-headers-"$(uname -r)" linux-headers-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"
sudo reboot
```

Ключики берем в посте ув.LaYt:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post568039

После этого обычная установка сервера 1С (и базы данных, если на этом же сервере).
Устанавливаем сервер 1С и aksusbd (идет вместе с hasplm).


```
sudo dpkg -i 1c-enterprise83-common*.deb 1c-enterprise83-server*.deb
sudo dpkg -i aksusbd_7.81-1_amd64.deb
```

Нюансы:
1. НЕЛЬЗЯ использовать haspd от Etersoft. У меня заработал корректно hasp от Sentinel версии 7.81
https://www.gaisler.com/anonftp/hasp/LDK/linux/
2. Порядок загрузки служб такой (выше в перечне команд прописан данный порядок загрузки):
a) aksusbd
b) hasplmd
c) UsbHasp
d) srv1cv83

Проверить, подгрузился ли ключ на сервере 1С.
Выполнить в командной строке:
journalctl -u systemd-udevd
Должен быть вывод в самом низу, что-то вроде:


```
... server1c-x64 aksusbd_x86_64[1207]: aksusbd_usb_dev_connect: device '/dev/aks/hasp/2-2'
```

----------

asotel (01.09.2020), darkthief13 (20.10.2020), Dremka (01.09.2021), Makar47 (02.11.2020), Spiller26 (19.11.2020), user1213 (27.04.2021), Vovchik9 (23.12.2021), Толямба (28.01.2021)

----------


## Shaaarnir

> Собрал на ядре 4.15, 1С видит ключ, но потом вываливается с матюком "Ключ защиты не обнаружен".
> Кто победил данный вопрос?


У меня данная проблема была связана с драйвером hasp. Тоже собирал на 4.15
Подошел версии 7.81 от Sentinel 

Выше в посте есть ссылка на работающий hasp.

----------


## Илья547

> Нюансы:
> 1. НЕЛЬЗЯ использовать haspd от Etersoft.


МОЖНО. Только версия нужна 7.60 (по нумерации etersoft)

----------


## Илья547

> Нюансы:
> 1. НЕЛЬЗЯ использовать haspd от Etersoft.


МОЖНО. Только версия нужна 7.60 (по нумерации etersoft)

----------

Shaaarnir (16.07.2020)

----------


## nemess1s

Подскажите, что я делаю не так? Стоит Centos 7, эмулятор собирал по мануалу tranger, ключи брал LaYt. 1С запускается, но падает с ошибкой:
"Файл программной лицензии не найден
ENSR8 Локальный, установлен, ошибка чтения данных из ключа
EN8SA Локальный, не установлен
Поиск лицензии в сервисе лицензирования:
Файл программной лицензии не найден

Технические подробности:
Ошибка выполнения фонового задания ДлительныеОперации.Выполн  тьСКонтекстомКлиента с идентификатором 4786f21a-cb95-11ea-6e82-52540024dc4e по причине
На сервере 1С:Предприятия не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
по причине:
Файл программной лицензии не найден
ENSR8 Локальный, установлен, ошибка чтения данных из ключа
EN8SA Локальный, не установлен
Поиск лицензии в сервисе лицензирования:
Файл программной лицензии не найден

----------


## Илья547

Centos? У меня была проблема, когда 1с была установлена на xfs раздел. Пробуй на ext поставить.

----------


## nemess1s

Решил проблему переносом каталогов 1С на EXT, или полной переустановкой системы с основной ФС Ext?

----------


## Илья547

установка была тестовая, так что просто переустановил систему с основной ФС ext

----------


## nemess1s

Ок, сейчас попробую. А пробовали проброс ключа через Usb redirector, из образа который тут в теме выкладывали?

----------


## nemess1s

Ок, сейчас попробую. А пробовали проброс ключа через Usb redirector, из образа который тут в теме выкладывали?

----------


## Илья547

нет, usb redirector не пробовал

----------


## nemess1s

Попробовал переставил на Ext4.
Проблему не решило. Если запущено одно подключение к базе - то при попытке сформировать отчет процесс крашится.
22.07.2020 18:47:19
На сервере 1С:Предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка. Приложение будет закрыто

Если запустить несколько клиентов - выдает ошибку ту же что и была раньше, с ключами.

----------


## Илья547

какая версия платформы?

----------


## nemess1s

8.3.15.1830

----------


## A_vega

Добрый день.
Может кто подскажет?
Ситуация следующая: установил Ubuntu 18.04.4 (btrfs), установил модули и usbhaspd, разворачиваю lxd-контейнер Ubuntu 18.04.4, в контейнере через lsusb вижу эмулированные ключи (серверный и клиентский), установил в контейнере aksusbd, но он не видит ключи.
Много чего перепробовал - не помогает.

----------


## Илья547

по мануалу tranger ставили драйвер от etersoft? Чуть выше писали, что этого лучше не делать или ставить определенную версию.

----------


## nemess1s

Пробовал и етерсофтовский драйвер, и Sentinel с releases.1c.ru

----------


## A_vega

> 8.3.16 серверная
> На 12 сессий проверял, открылось больше
> 
> Ставил в двух режимах, сначала в режиме виртулизации т.е. отдельная машина, на убунту
> 
> Потом в режиме контенеризации proxmox lxc тут пришлось помучаться с пробросом ключика в контейнер


Добрый день! Можно поподробнее про проброс ключика в lxc-контейнер?

----------


## tioF1

Не в этой теме  искать ответы это точно.

----------


## Morfin

Всем привет! Нужна помощь в установке леченой версии 1С:Предприятие 8. Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП.
Прошу помочь или подсказать к кому обратится, спасибо!

----------


## Elmachoe

> *Инструкция для тех, кто хочет поставить эмулятор на Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0)*
> 
> #В файлах "usb-vhci-hcd.c" и "usb-vhci-iocifc.c" находим "*#define DEBUG*" и комментируем


Извините, как понять "комментируем"? Убрать решетку (#) только перед *define* или в дальнейшем коде тоже?

----------


## HPDX2300

> как понять "комментируем"?


 понимать надо попроще, без фантазий. комментировать надо любым известным вам способом. строка, начинающаяся с #define - это не комментарий, это директива (указивка, приказ), вот ее и ломаем методом "комментируем".

----------


## Elmachoe

> понимать надо попроще, без фантазий. комментировать надо любым известным вам способом. строка, начинающаяся с #define - это не комментарий, это директива (указивка, приказ), вот ее и ломаем методом "комментируем".


Да, ступил, согласен, открыл машинально в виме, решётки воспринял как в конфиг файлах и так отключенные.

----------


## Elmachoe

Настроил работу эмулятора на CentOS 7, по-инструкции от Tanger, за что отдельные ему респект и благодарности. Но к сожалению после некоторой работы стал ловить "нарушение целостности". На виндовозе помогало "правильное" имя компьютера, вроде вылетов не было после этого, на CentOS выставил имя машины такое же, "правильное", через Hostnamectl, но вылеты продолжаются. Кто подскажет, может еще где надо что-то докрутить, удается решить вопрос или бесполезно?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Настроил работу эмулятора на CentOS 7... ... стал ловить "нарушение целостности".


платформа и разрядность какая?
вычисление "статуса" имени компа есть в линуховом коде, но пока ничего интересного в связи с этим я в backbas.so не увидел.
анализ взлома и наличие эмулей в винде выполняется и клентом и сервером (модуль rserver имеет механизмы защиты).
давай попробуем собрать побольше инфы - включим техн.журнал и дождемся краха.
собирать техн. журналы надо и на стороне клиента, и на стороне сервера кластера т.к. модуль rserver, обнаружив эмуль и/или корп-патч, делает себе сеппуку, а клиентам шлет приказ "упасть с известным крахом".
диспетчером файлов зайди в папку (если нет такой - создай) /home/_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/log там все удали, если есть.
диспетчером файлов зайди в папку (если нет такой - создай) /home/_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/conf создай файл logcfg.xml такого содержания:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<config xmlns="http://v8.1c.ru/v8/tech-log">
<log location="/home/_вписать_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/log" history="96">
<event>
<eq property="name" value="EXCP"/>
</event>
<event>
<eq property="name" value="EXCPCNTX"/>
</event>
<property name="all"/>
</log>
</config>
```

запусти 1С и дождись краха,  зайди в папку /home/_логин_/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/log делай архив папки и кидай на файловый обменник (без регистрации - files.fm)

----------


## CDGR

> давай попробуем собрать побольше инфы - включим техн.журнал и дождемся краха.


Давай попробуем.
*Linux Mint 20 Cinnamon*


```
$ uname -a
Linux 5.4.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

Собрал по образцу вот этого скрипта эмулятор. Пропатчил vhci-hcd-1.15/Makefile и vhci-hcd-1.15/usb-vhci-iocifc.c чтобы собралось под новое ядро. Собралось и завелось нормально.
Поставил четыре последних релиза платформы


```
$ ls /opt/1cv8/x86_64/
8.3.15.1985  8.3.16.1502  8.3.17.1549  8.3.18.891
```

База локальная. Для теста использовал *БП 30 КОРП* и *УНФ 1.6*
Дампы ключей последовательно перебрал 50-100-300U
Журнал включил как написано у тебя.

Итог:
Из всех четырех платформ нормально работает только *8.3.15.1985* 
Остальные крашатся в течении 3-5 минут без вывода какой-либо информации на экран или в лог. Просто закрываются и всё. В логе картина абсолютно идентичная полностью работоспособной версии 8.3.15.


```
45:25.254001-0,EXCP,0,process=1cv8c,OSThread=8534,Usr=DefUser,Exception=DatabaseException8,Descr="Не удалось заблокировать запись. Действие (изменение, удаление или блокировка записи) не выполнено 'DATAZONEOBJECTLOCKS'"
```

с той лишь разницей, что 8.3.15 продолжает работать, а остальные закрываются. Причем количество таких строчек в логе может быть различным. Так что не думаю, что проблема в этом.
Файловая система ext4. SSD

Что я думаю:
Доступный мне вариант эмулятора я собрал правильно (в противном случае не работало бы ничего вообще), однако, на релизах платформы *старше 8.3.16*  этого не достаточно. Для дополнительной проверки этой гипотезы я _ставил на чистую систему_ *Учебную версию 8.3.17.1549* за исключением оговоренных в документации ограничений -- никаких проблем. После установки Учебной версии я понял, что платформа должна работать в принципе и приступил к проверке эмулятора на этой же системе.

Вот такую информацию я собрал. Надеюсь, поможет в размышлениях.

----------


## HPDX2300

> *Linux Mint 20 Cinnamon* - читай "Дебиан" Поставил четыре последних релиза платформы 15.1985, 16.1502, 17.1549, 18.891 Из всех четырех платформ нормально работает только *8.3.15.1985*  Остальные крашатся через 3-5 минут без вывода какой-либо информации на экран или в лог. Просто закрываются и всё.


  вот что меня смущает - чел работает на CentOS-7 и у него "поведение" платформы правильное - падение "с визгом":  


> Настроил работу эмулятора на CentOS 7 ... стал ловить "нарушение целостности"


  а у тебя на Минте падение молча, по-самурайски (и в dmesg ничё нет?). Elmachoe пишет про попытку изменения имени компа (на линуксе не помогает), значит он работал с 16, 17, или 18-ой (третья цифирь релиза) поделкой.

----------

redhat2020 (04.05.2022)

----------


## redhat2020

я тут изучаю uni-patch для линуксовых backbas.so (1c8_uni2patch_lin, 1c8_uni2patch_win.exe), пропатчил 12-ое изделие, бегло проанализировал изменения в файле backbas.so - внедряемый кусок исполняемого кода идентичен тому, который внедряется в виндовый backbas.dll. И это радует - ибо дает надежду "сваять" новый uni-patch для 64-битных линуксовых backbas.so, примерно так как это делает uni-patch с backbas.dll. Понаблюдал в "Process Monitor" за тем, как rbc_icp.exe патчит backbas.dll: он извлекает из своего нутра 1c8_UP.exe и натравливает его на backbas.dll, потом грохает 1c8_UP.exe.

----------

HPDX2300 (18.08.2020), noname2020 (18.08.2020)

----------


## A_vega

Да. Потому что в контейнере он не даёт установить модули ядра.

----------


## A_vega

> Вы собираетесь увидеть ключи от usbhaspd, установленного в хост системе, изнутри контейнера?


Да. Потому что не удалось установить в контейнере модули ядра.

----------


## Elmachoe

> давай попробуем собрать побольше инфы - включим техн.журнал и дождемся краха.
> собирать техн. журналы надо и на стороне клиента, и на стороне сервера кластера т.к. модуль rserver, обнаружив эмуль и/или корп-патч,


С удовольствием соберу, только снёс я CentOS с машины полностью, для чистоты эксперимента подниму в ближайшее время с нуля систему и платформу накачу. Прочитал еще в этой ветке что файловую EXT4 лучше использовать и HASP от Senintela ставить, вместо Ethersoft. Или наоборот? 
Еще поднял рядом в сети на Виндоуз менеджер лицензий, который успешно выдает лицензии, сперва по нему проверю на CentOS, чтобы исключить возможные косяки при установке платформы, думаю может зависимости не встали у меня нормально может.
Платформа 64разрядная, последний релиз 8.3.17.1549, чистая, с 1С скаченная.

----------


## artem.ks

Парни, я правильно понимаю, что с 1с старше 8.3.16 стандартные танцы с бубнами вокруг раздачи лицензий не работают? Поднял на Дебиане 9 сервер 1с, на платформе 8.3.16.1296, УНФ 1.6. через несколько минут работы вываливается с визгом, мол ключей больше нет. (Файловая версия). Завтра еще попробую на Постгресе запустить БД. 
Есть шансы победить это или проще откатится на что-то младше 8.13.16?

----------


## asotel

> Собрал правильные deb пакеты для Debian buster
> У меня работает, но возможно всякое
> 
> usbhasp-deb.zip
> Пароль 123


Архив больше не доступен. Можете дать новую ссылку?

----------


## Kellendr

> Да. Потому что не удалось установить в контейнере модули ядра.


Ну это решаемо, у меня получилось все это счастье запаковать в контейнеры, при чем я сделал Compose след вида: 
1) Раздача лицензий платформы
2) Сервер 1С
3) Postgress
4) Сервер лицензирования конфигураций
5) OpenVPN (Для внешних пользователей)
И после некоторой подготовки ОС все работает кроме свойств информ. баз в диспетчере администрирования 1С. (Проблема как у zardoz)
*Если у кого есть идеи как заставить сервер видеть серверную лицензию из соседнего контейнера, было бы интересно проверить (если объединить контейнер с сервером и эмулятором то все ок)*

----------


## CDGR

> *Если у кого есть идеи как заставить сервер видеть серверную лицензию из соседнего контейнера, было бы интересно проверить (если объединить контейнер с сервером и эмулятором то все ок)*


Вот тебе идея. 
Заведётся это в контейнере или нет я понятия не имею. Но ты же просил _идею а не способ реализации_ ;) Попробуешь - напиши.

----------


## Shaaarnir

> Парни, я правильно понимаю, что с 1с старше 8.3.16 стандартные танцы с бубнами вокруг раздачи лицензий не работают? Поднял на Дебиане 9 сервер 1с, на платформе 8.3.16.1296, УНФ 1.6. через несколько минут работы вываливается с визгом, мол ключей больше нет. (Файловая версия). Завтра еще попробую на Постгресе запустить БД. 
> Есть шансы победить это или проще откатится на что-то младше 8.13.16?


У меня работает в проде 8.3.17 по инструкции в теме. Вылетов нет.
На клиентах, чтобы не было вопросов у программы 1С нужно прописать в С:\Users\USER\AppData\Roaming\1C\1CEStart\ibases.  v8i
[BASE-1C]
Connect=Srvr="10.10.10.10";Ref="BASE-1C";
*AdditionalParameters=/UseHwLicenses-*

это скажет клиенту брать лицензии с сервера

----------


## Shaaarnir

Сегодня еще на тестовом хочу попробовать 8.3.18
Если проблем со стабильностью и лицензированием не возникнет, сообщу.

----------


## МоёИмя

ОС: Ubuntu 18.04 
Сервер 1с: 8.3.17.1549
Ключи: 1c_server_x64.json и 100user.json
License manager: haspd_7.90-eter2ubuntu_amd64.deb
Серверная база открытая на win тачке работает без проблем
Файловая база запускается, но через некоторое время вылетает на той же тачке с сообщением ключ не доступен

Кто-нибудь в курсе раздача ключей по сети с linux ещё не работает стабильно?
И ещё вопрос похоже, что 1с 8.3.17.1549 видит multikey в винде - 1с теперь видит и vusbbus и multikey ?

----------


## Serg6006

service haspd status
Hardware protection keys support bundle. Etersoft (c) 2008-2016
HASPD package 7.90 with /dev/bus/usb support
Aladdin HASP 4/HL/SRM driver status:
    kernel module aksparlnx is not loaded (WARNING: HASP LPT keys support is disabled! Run service haspd build if needed.)
    aksusbd is running
    winehasp is running
    hasplm is running
    hasplmd is running


netstat -anp | grep aks    
unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     864438   224256/aksusbd       /tmp/.aksusb
unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    864437   224256/aksusbd
unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     864531   224256/aksusbd       /tmp/.aksusb

 netstat -anp | grep hasp
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1947            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      224287/hasplmd
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:475             0.0.0.0:*                           224278/hasplm
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2790          0.0.0.0:*                           224269/winehasp
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:56128           0.0.0.0:*                           224287/hasplmd
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1947            0.0.0.0:*                           224287/hasplmd
unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    46579    5655/usbhasp
unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    865363   224299/usbhasp
unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    862759   224278/hasplm
unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     863612   224287/hasplmd
unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    865346   224287/hasplmd
unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    862745   224269/winehasp

Почему у 475 порта нет LISTEN?

usbkeytest --list

ID: 0529:0001, Bus: 001, Device: 003, Major: 189, Minor: 2
ID: 0529:0001, Bus: 001, Device: 002, Major: 189, Minor: 1
Один ключ на 100 юзеров, один серверный 64.
На файерволе все порты открыты.
В hasplm.conf все сети нужные прописаны

Test-NetConnection 192.168.1.xx -Port 475

ComputerName           : 192.168.1.xx
RemoteAddress          : 192.168.1.xx
RemotePort             : 475
InterfaceAlias         : Ethernet
SourceAddress          : 192.168.11.2
PingSucceeded          : True
PingReplyDetails (RTT) : 0 ms
TcpTestSucceeded       : False

Коннекта нет, а должен быть TcpTestSucceeded - True.

сканирование с UDP
nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v 192.168.1.xx
Scanning 192.168.1.xx [1000 ports]

Discovered open port 445/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 80/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 22/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 139/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 4998/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 3333/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 2121/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 10000/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 1947/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Discovered open port 5432/tcp on 192.168.1.xx

Ни одного UDP

Естественно, 1с не видит менеджера лицензий.
Система CentOs8, 64.

Что можно еще посмотреть?
ps
Один раз 1с заработал и работал пол дня, но тогда я не проверял доступность портов.

----------


## Serg6006

У меня linux сервер и windows с клиентами в одном дата центре, но на разных физических серверах, все на виртуалках exi и хотя там скорость гигабитная такая схема как-то нехорошо влияет на пакеты udp.
Пока поборол проблему так:
На клиенте windows nethasp.ini:
[NH_COMMON]
NH_SESSION = 500
NH_SEND_RCV = 400
NH_TCPIP = Enabled
NH_IPX = Disabled
NH_NETBIOS = Disabled
[NH_IPX]
[NH_NETBIOS]
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.XX.XXX
NH_PORT_NUMBER = 475
NH_TCPIP_METHOD = UDP
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled
NH_SESSION = 500
NH_SEND_RCV = 400

для сервера
NH_SESSION = 50
NH_SEND_RCV = 40

Буду тестировать, но пока ключи не отваливаются.

На эту мысль натолкнул мануал от sentinel:
Если  часть  маршрута  между  запускаемой  программой  и  ключами  HASP  проходит  через 
Интернет или на ключе более 100 лицензий, могут возникнуть проблемы с тайм-аутами при доставке 
пакетов.  Время  ожидания  ответа  можно  регулировать  с  помощью  параметров  NH_SESSION  и 
NH_SEND_RCV.  По  умолчанию  они  закомментированы,  и  их  значение  составляет  30  и  5  секунд 
соответственно.  Таким  образом,  делается  6  попыток  найти  ключ  по  5  секунд  каждая.  При 
необходимости Вы можете увеличить эти параметры.

----------


## Serg6006

Оказалось, не все так просто. Я устанавливал HASP с помощью скрипта install_hasp_centos78.sh с доработками под centos8. Получить сетевые ключи так и не удалось. В скрипте используется этот хасп http://download.etersoft.ru/pub/Eter...tos.x86_64.rpm 
В некоторых инструкциях написано, что надо еще ставить haspd-modules-7.90-eter2centos.x86_64, но этот пакет нужен только для поддержки в Linux работы LPT-ключа, чего вряд ли можно встретить сейчас. В пакете haspd-7.90-eter2centos.x86_64.rpm есть aksusbd, вот только AKS монитор не видит сервера лицензий, видимо потому, что запускается раньше и как изменить это в haspd не понятно. Скрипт создает сервис usbhaspemul.service который запускает haspd так:
/usr/bin/sh -c 'find /etc/usbhaspkey -name "*.json" | xargs /usr/local/sbin/usbhasp'
В результате создаются виртуальные донглы с ключами из папки usbhaspkey.
Статус показывает, что все запущено
service haspd status
aksusbd is running
winehasp is running
hasplm is running
hasplmd is running
Вот только AKS монитор ничего не видит (донглы с ключами) и по сети раздать не может.
Эксперимент показал, что если после загрузки всего выполнить повторно загрузку ключей, а потом перезагрузку haspd и 1с, то ключи по сети прекрасно раздаются.
/usr/bin/sh -c 'find /etc/usbhaspkey -name "*.json" | xargs usbhasp –d'
systemctl restart haspd        
/etc/rc.d/init.d/srv1cv83 restart

Чтобы автоматизировать эту процедуру я использовал таймер загрузки скрипта, в который поместил выше обозначенные команды. Скрипт срабатывает через минуту после загрузки системы. 
Создадим юнит для запуска скрипта:
$ sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/1cusbhasprestart.service
Содержимое:

[Unit]
Description=Run script usbhasp emul and 1c

[Service]
Type=oneshot
ExecStart=/usr/local/sbin/1cemul.sh
TimeoutStartSec=0

Создадим скрипт 1cemul.sh
sudo nano /usr/local/sbin/1cemul.sh
С содержимым
#!/bin/bash
/usr/bin/sh -c 'find /etc/usbhaspkey -name "*.json" | xargs usbhasp –d'
systemctl restart haspd        
/etc/rc.d/init.d/srv1cv83 restart 

Скрипт можно разместить куда угодно, например, в /usr/local/sbin/ и разрешить его выполнение:
chmod u+x /usr/local/sbin/1cemul.sh

Теперь создадим таймер
nano /etc/systemd/system/1cusbhasprestart.timer
С содержимым:

[Unit]
Description="Run script after 1 min after boot"
[Timer]
OnBootSec=1m
[Install]
WantedBy=multi-user.target
     Где тймаут запуска 1 минута, после чего необходимо обновить конфигурацию systemd:
systemctl daemon-reload
Выключаем сервис загрузки скрипта, так как он будет грузится по таймеру:
systemctl disable 1cusbhasprestart.service

Включаем таймер:

systemctl enable 1cusbhasprestart.timer

Перезагружаем систему, смотрим состояние таймера:

systemctl status 1cusbhasprestart.timer

Если эту команду успеть выполнить менее чем за минуту от запуска системы, то можно увидеть сколько осталось времени до запуска скрипта, проверка ключей показывает, что скрипт сработал ключей будет в два раза больше.
Может и криво, но результат достигнут.

----------


## Makar47

ubuntu 20.10 x64 5.8.0-26-generic
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1128)
Собрал с доработками по https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post598287
Полет нормальный.

----------


## HPDX2300

yxo1987 написал в похожем форуме:



> Ubuntu 18.04 + postgresql_12.4_1.1C + 1C 64_8_3_18_1128 + Apache 2.4 + HASP-эмулятор с ключами для сервера и для 300 спартанцев. Образ диска для VirtualBox. Linux-юзверь alexander,  его пароль: "1qazXSWсобака" Ссылка  размер архива 8,44 ГБ, пароль от архива: ru-board


вкл. автологон в консоли Linux:


```

$ sudo mkdir /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty1.service.d
$ sudo echo "[Service]\n" >> /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty1.service.d/override.conf
$ sudo echo "ExecStart=\n" >> /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty1.service.d/override.conf
$ sudo echo "ExecStart=-/sbin/agetty --noissue --autologin alexander %I $TERM\n" >> /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty1.service.d/override.conf
$ sudo echo "Type=idle\n" >> /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty1.service.d/override.conf
 $ sudo reboot 


```

----------

redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...Поставил четыре последних релиза платформы 8.3.15.1985  8.3.16.1502  8.3.17.1549  8.3.18.891
> База локальная. Дампы ключей последовательно перебрал 50-100-300U. Техн.журнал включил как написано у тебя.
> Итог: Из всех четырех платформ нормально работает только *8.3.15.1985* 
> Остальные крашатся в течении 3-5 минут без вывода какой-либо информации на экран или в лог. Просто закрываются и всё. В логе картина абсолютно идентичная полностью работоспособной версии 8.3.15.


Воспроизвел на Убунте 18.04, падение изделия 18.1128 по-тихому, без воплей.
толстый клиент запущен с новой пустой файловой базой, упал через 2 мин
сразу смотрим dmesg и там


```
[11364.748017] 1cv8[6108]
```

тонкий клиент, запущен с новой пустой файловой базой упал через примерно 4мин (время слегка рандомизировано), сразу смотрим dmesg и там


```
[ 9752.751130] traps: 1cv8c[5681] general protection ip:7f123f7b90cb sp:7ffec5e32cc8 error:0 in libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4[7f123f795000+2c000]
[10177.666748] traps: 1cv8c[5906] general protection ip:7f4d74e38a6b sp:7f4d4779d4f0 error:0 in libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4[7f4d74e24000+2c000]
[11708.025907] traps: pool[6218] general protection ip:7fbbd581da6b sp:7fbb9a620800 error:0 in libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4[7fbbd5809000+2c000]
[11968.486098] traps: 1cv8c[6295] general protection ip:7fca0a2276e1 sp:7ffc65773e90 error:0 in libwx_gtk3u-3.0.so.0.1.0[7fca09dd3000+b87000]
[12542.660148] traps: 1cv8c[6486] general protection ip:7f65fef76a6b sp:7f65d0c42d70 error:0 in libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4[7f65fef62000+2c000]
```

ну шо сказать - будем посмотреть в отладчике :-)
пока водрузим всё барахло внутри ВМ с ЦентОС-7  - авось там падение будет с воплями, как у порядочных людей :-)

----------

redhat2020 (04.05.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## Spiller26

Есть инструкция по установке с нуля, пытаюсь только 1с-сервер поставить с ключами, т.к. posgres отдельный сервер будет

----------


## Spiller26

Установка пакета "aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64" для раздачи ключей (aksusbd_7.80-1_amd64 не пошёл у меня).

----------


## Spiller26

Моя инструкция, пробовал на VBox.
Operating System: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
Kernel: Linux 4.15.0-124-generic
Architecture: x86-64
"FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew

1   Подготовка сервера
    # sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
    # sudo apt update
    # sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)" linux-headers-"$(uname -r)" libelf-dev libjansson-dev flex bison git-all build-essential
2   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
    # cd ./usbhasp2020/
3   Пакеты умуляции. 
    # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
    # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb 
    # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb 
4   В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
5   Перезапуск служб
    # sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
    # sudo systemctl status usbhaspd
6   Проверяем виртуальные ключики
    # lsusb
7   Устанавливаем 1C-сервер, ставил 8.3.17.1846.
    # sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0 libMagickWand-6.Q16 libfreetype6 libgsf-1-114 libglib2.0-0 unixodbc libkrb5-3 libgssapi-krb5-2 ttf-mscorefonts-installer
    # сd ./1c64_83_17_1846/
    # sudo dpkg -i 1c*.deb
    # sudo chown -R usr1cv8:grp1cv8 /opt/1C
    #  sudo systemctl enable srv1cv83
8   Установка пакета "aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64" для раздачи ключей (aksusbd_7.80-1_amd64 не пошёл у меня).
    # cd ./aksusbd/
    # sudo dpkg -i aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64.deb 
    # sudo reboot

----------

asotel (23.11.2020), balthasar (14.12.2020), IronSamael (29.11.2020), johnny21 (08.03.2021), kentavr5757 (28.04.2021), zlimon (04.02.2021)

----------


## HPDX2300

хм. кто-нибудь пробовал Проброс hasp в lxc ?

----------

Spiller26 (25.11.2020)

----------


## detect

> хм. кто-нибудь пробовал Проброс hasp в lxc ?


На Ubuntu 20.04 ставим usbhasp готовый, запускаем lxc ставим внутри ubuntu 20.04 пробрасываем ключи "lxc.mount.entry = /dev/bus/usb/012 dev/bus/usb/012 none bind,optional,create=dir" И работает серверный ключ. Клиентский не проверял, не настраивал, использую vmware машину для раздачи ключей по сети.

----------


## Spiller26

Интересненько, нужно попробовать. Благо usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb работает на Ubuntu 18.04 и 20.04

----------


## Spiller26

Инструкция, VBox.
Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
Architecture: x86-64

"FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew

---------------------------------------------------------------
1   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
    # cd ./usbhasp2020/
2   Пакеты умуляции. 
    # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
    # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb 
    # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb 
3   В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
4   Перезапуск служб
    # sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
    # sudo systemctl status usbhaspd
5   Проверяем виртуальные ключики
    # lsusb
------------------------------------------------------------------
6   Устанавливаем 1C-сервер, ставил 8.3.17.1846.
    # sudo apt install imagemagick unixodbc ttf-mscorefonts-installer
    # сd ./1c64_83_17_1846/
    # sudo dpkg -i 1c*.deb
    # sudo chown -R usr1cv8:grp1cv8 /opt/1C
    #  sudo systemctl enable srv1cv83
7   Установка пакета "aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64" для раздачи ключей.
    # cd ./aksusbd/
    # sudo dpkg -i aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64.deb 
    # sudo reboot

----------------------------------------------
libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 тянет Х-сы

----------

alllex36 (21.01.2021), andrey1509 (15.02.2021), angelor (09.12.2020), asotel (07.12.2020), basky (01.12.2020), BeySoN (04.04.2021), Debbuger (11.02.2021), DJ L (07.05.2021), flesh-tur (16.02.2021), Free User (05.08.2021), freeman67 (10.12.2020), IronSamael (17.12.2020), Juseppe (27.04.2021), koy98 (25.11.2020), lord_lev (26.01.2021), lufton (28.11.2020), MikeloVV (05.10.2021), NiKoLa_N (14.01.2021), Nikopol.AM (28.01.2021), novches (22.12.2020), OldName (19.01.2021), tlv (16.02.2021)

----------


## sav66

> хм. кто-нибудь пробовал Проброс hasp в lxc ?


у меня работает вариант проброса hasp (VOLUME /tmp/.aksusb) из системы (centos 7) в docker 
установлен ключ (аппаратный (зеленый) для сервера 1С 64bit)
в системе запущен aksusbd-8.13 

docker-compose:

services:
  1C:
    build:
      context: ../Docker/srv-1C
      dockerfile: Dockerfile
      args:
        - SERVER_1C_VERSION=${VERSION_1C}

    image: sav/srv-1c:${VERSION_1C}

    container_name: srv-1C-${ContainerName}

    hostname: srv-1C-${ContainerName}
    networks:
      macvlan1:
        ipv4_address: 192.168.122.3
      netcont0:
        ipv4_address: 10.0.0.111
    dns_opt:
      - ndots:1
    volumes:
      - /etc/localtime:/etc/localtime:ro
      - /tmp/.aksusb:/tmp/.aksusb
      - /opt/1C/home/${ContainerName}:/home/usr1cv8

    mem_limit: 32G
    shm_size: 64m

    oom_score_adj: -1000

    tmpfs: /tmp:rw,exec,strictatime

----------


## maverick59

Здравствуйте
Никак не могу заставить работать 1с server X64 на Debian 10 + postgres 13
Клиент входит с win10 и через 5 мин  ошибка целостности базы. Очень нужна помощь.

----------


## sav66

> Здравствуйте
> Никак не могу заставить работать 1с server X64 на Debian 10 + postgres 13
> Клиент входит с win10 и через 5 мин  ошибка целостности базы. Очень нужна помощь.


Так-то и не должно. :D
1c 8.3.18:
Реализована поддержка СУБД PostgreSQL версии 12 (x86-64).
Источник: https://dl04.1c.ru/content/Platform/...1-0050569f678a

З.Ы.
И при том, что поддерживаются только версии от PostgresPro или от 1С - голимая Postgres не поддерживается

З.З.Ы http://repo.postgrespro.ru/pgpro-12/

----------


## S.T.A.L.K.E.R_

Доброго времени суток. Хочу установить эмулятор HASP на 1с 3.0. Сколько дедушку Гугла не тереби, пока ничего такого не нашел.

----------


## redeezko

> Инструкция, VBox.
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> 
> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 1   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
> ...


Сделал всё по инструкции. usbhaspd, hasplmd, aksusbd работают, но клиенты не видят ключи.
Подозреваю, проблема в порядке запуска сервисов. Но не понимаю, как его настроить. Или может что-то еще нужно проверить?
Если можно, ткните носом, пожалуйста. В Linux совсем новичок.

----------


## redeezko

> Инструкция, VBox.
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> 
> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 1   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
> ...


Сделал всё по инструкции. usbhaspd, hasplmd, aksusbd работают, но клиенты не видят ключи.
Подозреваю, проблема в порядке запуска сервисов. Но не понимаю, как его настроить. Или может что-то еще нужно проверить?
Если можно, ткните носом, пожалуйста. В Linux совсем новичок.

----------


## Spiller26

У клиентов пропиши где брать ключи.
linux _/opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/_
winda (клиент 32-bit) _C:/Program Files (x86)/1cv8/_
winda (клиент 64-bit) _C:/Program Files/1cv8/_
------------------------------------------------------------------
должна быть папка conf, в ней файл nethasp.ini и conf.cfg, в файле nethasp.ini текст

_[NH_IPX]
NH_IPX = Disabled
[NH_NETBIOS]
NH_NETBIOS = Disabled
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_TCPIP = Disabled
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.1.25
NH_TCPIP_METHOD = TCP
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled_

где *192.168.1.25* - ip-адрес вашего сервера, где ключики, в данном случае сервера.

Ещё в настройках баз в кластере, ставьте "_Разрешить выдачу лицензий сервером 1С:Предприятия_" = ДА

----------


## olegtelec

> Моя инструкция, пробовал на VBox.
> Operating System: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 4.15.0-124-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew
> 
> *# sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)" linux-headers-"$(uname -r)" libelf-dev libjansson-dev flex bison git-all build-essential*


Не могли бы Вы объяснить назначение выше указанных строк (выделено жирным).
Поскольку для 



> Инструкция, VBox.
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> 
> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew


их нет.
Спасибо!

----------


## Spiller26

Первая инструкция Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS немного переборщил с i386, оказалось что не нужно было ставить поддержку i386. Получилось много лишнего.
Ставьте по инструкции Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS.
Я уже тестирую 2 недели на удаленном сервере, пока нареканий нет.

----------


## olegtelec

Спасибо, за ответ.

----------


## alexyur

Установи пакет libc6-i386, мне помогло.

----------


## detect

Кто-нибудь знает, если сервер линукcовый 1с видит серверный ключ, может ли он сам раздать и клиентские лицензии, Если может, где включить?

----------


## Spiller26

На сервере открой порты:
- Порт hasp-менеджера: 475(https://craft1c.ru/porty-1s/)
В кластере, в базе "Разрешить выдачу лицензий сервером 1С:Предприятия"
На клиентах пропиши в nethasp.ini сервер который раздает.
https://prnt.sc/wc0jt7

----------

ashem (10.01.2021)

----------


## Spiller26

Кому нужна инструкция по установке тонкого клиента 1C на Manjaro 20?
Могу поделиться опытом.

----------


## sav66

> На клиентах пропиши в nethasp.ini сервер который раздает.


на клиенте не нужно этого делать. Это лишнее. 

Даже более того - полезно добавить в ключи запуска /UseHwLicenses- (исключит вопрос "Отключить использование аппаратного ключа?")

----------


## iLexy

> В кластере, в базе "Разрешить выдачу лицензий сервером 1С:Предприятия"
> На клиентах пропиши в nethasp.ini сервер который раздает.


+1
Если лицензии будет раздавать сервер, то не имеет никакого смысла что-либо прописывать в nethasp.ini на клиенте.

----------


## a3_helios

Спасибо, помогло (для тестирования самое то).

----------


## ASWar

> Кому нужна инструкция по установке тонкого клиента 1C на Manjaro 20?
> Могу поделиться опытом.


Любой опыт, а тем более удачный, приветствуется! ) Напишите, пожалуйста инструкцию - может именно в ней будет важный для кого-то момент.

----------


## Spiller26

*1. Установка клиента на Manjaro 20*
качаем нужные пакеты https://yadi.sk/d/OGM_dWt1TLkTrg
качаем https://yadi.sk/d/-iUZOjBwYA4QDQ, в нём нужен файл PKGBUILD
Там есть инструкция, но подробнее что нужно.
2 пакета pkgextract и webkitgtk. imagemagick есть в репах.
imagemagick
    $ sudo pacman -S imagemagick
pkgextract
    $ sudo pacman -U pkgextract-0.2-3-any.pkg.tar.zst
webkitgtk
    $ sudo pacman -U webkitgtk-3_2.4.11-20-x86_64.pkg.tar.zst

открываем файл PKGBUILD
меням строки 
_pkgver=8.3.17
pkgrel=1846
pkgdesc="1C 8.3.17 for Linux"_ 
В строке должно стоять *depends=('webkitgtk3')*
в строке source перечень нужных 1c-rpm пакетов
#### Сборка
Для сборки закидываем rpm-пакеты в каталог с PKGBUILD, запускаем 
    $ updpkgsums
    $ makepkg -s
    $ sudo pacman -U 1c_enterprise83-8.3.17-1846-x86_64.pkg.tar.zst
Запуск
    $ /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/1cv8
Если при запуске появилась ошибка
> /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/libstdc++.so.6: version 'GLIBCXX_3.4.26' not found (required by /usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so.0)*
заменяем *libstdc++.so.6* следующей командой:
    $ sudo cp /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/libstdc++.so.6

Если нужны MS-шрифты ставим

*2. Конвертация 1с DEB в PKG*
Ставим imagemagick, pkgextract и webkitgtk (описал выше)
YAY
    $ sudo pacman -S base-devel git
выбираем все [Enter]
    $ git clone https://aur.archlinux.org/yay.git
    $ cd yay/
    $ updpkgsums
    $ makepkg -si

DEPTAP
    $ yay -S debtap

как пользоваться
    # debtap <имя пакета>.deb
    # <имя пакета>
    # GNU
готовый пакет 
    # sudo pacman -U <имя пакета>.pkg.tar.xz
заменяем *libstdc++.so.6* следующей командой
    # sudo cp /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/libstdc++.so.6
Подробности https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7MjVTcIfLI

Всем удачи в 2021.

----------

ASWar (10.01.2021), Debbuger (11.02.2021)

----------


## Larisa72

Добрый день. Попробовала установить 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ на пк. Скачала платформу, бухгалтерию. Но работать не могу. При входе в 1С мне пишет, что нет файла 1С CD и не видит базу данных. Я что то не так делаю? Может кто подскажет?

----------


## ASWar

При установке платформы 1С:Предприятие на Centos 8 также были проблемы с зависимостями на пакет webkit. Очень повезло, что попалась статья, где данная проблема была решена. В конце статьи автор выложил скомпилированные пакеты, за что ему огромное спасибо! - Сэкономил массу времени!

----------

yes1111 (07.02.2021)

----------


## Spiller26

Пути к расположению базы проверяйте и желательно без папок на кирилице.

----------


## maerty

Доброго времени суток.
Пытаюсь запустить группу контейнеров с 1C+HASP и PostgreSQL.
Как писалось ранее 
*Скрытый текст*


> Ну это решаемо, у меня получилось все это счастье запаковать в контейнеры, при чем я сделал Compose след вида: 
> 1) Раздача лицензий платформы
> 2) Сервер 1С
> 3) Postgress
> 4) Сервер лицензирования конфигураций
> 5) OpenVPN (Для внешних пользователей)




использую инструкцию:
*Скрытый текст*


> Инструкция, VBox.
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> 
> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 1   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
> ...




Визуально стартует как нужно
*Скрытый текст*1C    | Start aksusbd_x86_64
1C    | Start hasplmd_x86_64
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Loaded key 0: 'для 64-битного сервака 1С:Предприятия 8.1
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Loaded key 1: 'v8 50 user'
1C    | usbhasp[33]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.0 (bus# 5)
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device. 
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Port 1 connected.
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device. 
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Port 2 connected.
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Port 1 is disabled.
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Port 2 is disabled.
1C    | usbhasp[33]: Set device on port 2 address = 3

Запуск осуществляется с задержкой как писалось ранее
*Скрытый текст*modprobe usb-vhci-hcd & sleep 2
modprobe usb-vhci-iocifc & sleep 2
/var/hasplm/init/aksusbd.rc start & sleep 2
sudo usbhasp /etc/usbhaspd/keys/* & sleep 2
/opt/1cv8/x86_64/*/ragent -d /config

Так же пробовал готовый контейнер *Скрытый текст* но тоже безрезультатно
https://hub.docker.com/r/shvilime/usbhasp
Похоже есть проблема с modprobe

На частой UBUNTU KVER=5.8.0-36-generic все работает без проблем, но когда использую контейнер вылазит 
*Скрытый текст*"Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!".
Текущей сборкой могу поделиться, возможно кто то сможет натолкнуть на мысль как решить.
Спасибо!

----------


## Evgeny48

Нужна помощь!
Собрал всё как тут в теме.

Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
ключи брал вот такие usbhasp2020(на сервер 64x и 50 клиентские)
1C-сервер, ставил 8.3.18.1208
apt install imagemagick unixodbc ttf-mscorefonts-installer
устанавливал пакет aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64

systemctl status hasplmd.service
● hasplmd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)
     Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/hasplmd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
     Active: active (running) since Tue 2021-01-12 08:33:38 UTC; 27min ago
    Process: 914 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/hasplmd_x86_64 -s (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
   Main PID: 925 (hasplmd_x86_64)
      Tasks: 7 (limit: 4614)
     Memory: 17.5M
     CGroup: /system.slice/hasplmd.service
             └─925 /usr/sbin/hasplmd_x86_64 -s

янв 12 08:33:37 test1c systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)...
янв 12 08:33:38 test1c systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon).
янв 12 08:33:38 test1c hasplmd[925]: HASP LM v24.4.1.110804 loaded

systemctl status aksusbd.service
● aksusbd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)
     Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/aksusbd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
     Active: active (running) since Tue 2021-01-12 08:33:37 UTC; 28min ago
    Process: 850 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/aksusbd_x86_64 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
   Main PID: 853 (aksusbd_x86_64)
      Tasks: 3 (limit: 4614)
     Memory: 632.0K
     CGroup: /system.slice/aksusbd.service
             └─853 /usr/sbin/aksusbd_x86_64

янв 12 08:33:35 test1c systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)...
янв 12 08:33:35 test1c aksusbd[853]: loaded, daemon version: 8.15.1.110557, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
янв 12 08:33:37 test1c systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon).


netstat -lunp | grep hasp
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1947            0.0.0.0:*                           925/hasplmd_x86_64

Не слушается udp 475 порт.
Правила ufw включал отключал.

----------


## Evgeny48

Нужна помощь!
Собрал всё как тут в теме.

Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
ключи брал вот такие usbhasp2020(на сервер 64x и 50 клиентские)
1C-сервер, ставил 8.3.18.1208
apt install imagemagick unixodbc ttf-mscorefonts-installer
устанавливал пакет aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64

systemctl status hasplmd.service
● hasplmd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)
     Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/hasplmd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
     Active: active (running) since Tue 2021-01-12 08:33:38 UTC; 27min ago
    Process: 914 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/hasplmd_x86_64 -s (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
   Main PID: 925 (hasplmd_x86_64)
      Tasks: 7 (limit: 4614)
     Memory: 17.5M
     CGroup: /system.slice/hasplmd.service
             └─925 /usr/sbin/hasplmd_x86_64 -s

янв 12 08:33:37 test1c systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon)...
янв 12 08:33:38 test1c systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (hasplmd daemon).
янв 12 08:33:38 test1c hasplmd[925]: HASP LM v24.4.1.110804 loaded

systemctl status aksusbd.service
● aksusbd.service - Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)
     Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/aksusbd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
     Active: active (running) since Tue 2021-01-12 08:33:37 UTC; 28min ago
    Process: 850 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/aksusbd_x86_64 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
   Main PID: 853 (aksusbd_x86_64)
      Tasks: 3 (limit: 4614)
     Memory: 632.0K
     CGroup: /system.slice/aksusbd.service
             └─853 /usr/sbin/aksusbd_x86_64

янв 12 08:33:35 test1c systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon)...
янв 12 08:33:35 test1c aksusbd[853]: loaded, daemon version: 8.15.1.110557, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
янв 12 08:33:37 test1c systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LDK Runtime Environment (aksusbd daemon).


netstat -lunp | grep hasp
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1947            0.0.0.0:*                           925/hasplmd_x86_64

Не слушается udp 475 порт.
Правила ufw включал отключал.

----------


## SterhTG

Cудя по всему у Вас 64рех разрядная ос, а служба сента без 32ух разрядных либ не стартует. попробуйте доставить libc6-i386, возможно поедит.

----------


## NiKoLa_N

Тоже не видело ключ, как у *Evgeny48*
Поставил дрова HASP с etersoft и все взлетело.

----------

noffkj1 (14.03.2021)

----------


## NiKoLa_N

Тоже не видело ключ, как у *Evgeny48*
Поставил дрова HASP с etersoft и все взлетело.

----------

maerty (26.01.2021)

----------


## alexio

Поставил на debian10 по этой инструкции: FullHaspEmul.zip Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS. Тонкий и толстый клиенты 1с видят лицензию.
1. Web-клиент для файловой базы не видит лицензию. Так и должно быть или можно что-то предпринять?
2. Web-клиент клиент-серверной базы увидит ключ?

----------


## Spiller26

> Поставил на debian10 по этой инструкции: FullHaspEmul.zip Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS. Тонкий и толстый клиенты 1с видят лицензию.
> 1. Web-клиент для файловой базы не видит лицензию. Так и должно быть или можно что-то предпринять?
> 2. Web-клиент клиент-серверной базы увидит ключ?


Файловую базу лучше вообще не использовать для веб-клиента, т.к. остаются сессии, от которых толком не избавиться, только останавливать всё или перезагружать.
Серверную будет видеть, если в кластере в базе поставить что ключи раздаёт сервер.

----------


## Spiller26

> Поставил на debian10 по этой инструкции: FullHaspEmul.zip Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS. Тонкий и толстый клиенты 1с видят лицензию.
> 1. Web-клиент для файловой базы не видит лицензию. Так и должно быть или можно что-то предпринять?
> 2. Web-клиент клиент-серверной базы увидит ключ?


Файловую базу лучше вообще не использовать для веб-клиента, т.к. остаются сессии, от которых толком не избавиться, только останавливать всё или перезагружать.
Серверную будет видеть, если в кластере в базе поставить что ключи раздаёт сервер.

----------


## detect

Поставил usbhasp на proxmox. В контейнере серверный ключ видит, сервер работает нормально, но сервер не видит пользавтельских лицензий и не раздает их. lsusb показывает оба ключа
Bus 010 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 010 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle

В клиенте 
Текущая:
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 50, получило клиентское приложение
Информационная база:
8101145821, клиент, 03.10.2018 0:00:00, ООО "1С-Софт" RU 123056 Москва Дмитровское шоссе 9
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 100
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 50
Локальный HASP4 EN8SA 1
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500

На Ubuntu 20.04 ставил тоже самое. На Debiane 10 без контейнера напрямую, видит клиентские ключи и сервер их нормально раздает.
Вопрос что с клиентскими ключами? 
Вроде их видит, возможно раздает нестабильно.
 В сети  сетевой клиентский ключ на 100, на сервере клиентский ключ на 50

На Proxmox Эмулятор встал после "apt-get install pve-headers"

----------


## detect

Кнопка глючила

----------


## daemonpnz

> Поставил usbhasp на proxmox. В контейнере серверный ключ видит


Я в конфиги контейнеров добавлял 

```
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb dev/bus/usb none bind,create=dir
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/aks/hasp dev/aks/hasp none bind,create=dir
```

aksusbd hasplm ставлю как в хост, так и в сам контейнер, соответственно и стартую везде. Одним из признаков правильной работы должен быть файлик в контейнере 

```
/tmp/.aksusb
```

----------

detect (29.01.2021)

----------


## detect

> Я в конфиги контейнеров добавлял 
> 
> ```
> lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb dev/bus/usb none bind,create=dir
> lxc.mount.entry: /dev/aks/hasp dev/aks/hasp none bind,create=dir
> ```
> 
> aksusbd hasplm ставлю как в хост, так и в сам контейнер, соответственно и стартую везде. Одним из признаков правильной работы должен быть файлик в контейнере 
> 
> ...


У меня пошло вот так: 
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb dev/bus/usb none bind,optional,create=dir
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/aks/hasp dev/aks/hasp none bind,optional,create=dir

и на версии  aksusbd-7.103.1 -  выше почему то не работает.
На Ubuntu 20.04 все рано не работает, но у меня сам lxc видимо отличается использую пакет LXC_Builder

----------


## detect

> Я в конфиги контейнеров добавлял 
> 
> ```
> lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb dev/bus/usb none bind,create=dir
> lxc.mount.entry: /dev/aks/hasp dev/aks/hasp none bind,create=dir
> ```
> 
> aksusbd hasplm ставлю как в хост, так и в сам контейнер, соответственно и стартую везде. Одним из признаков правильной работы должен быть файлик в контейнере 
> 
> ...


У меня пошло вот так: 
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/bus/usb dev/bus/usb none bind,optional,create=dir
lxc.mount.entry: /dev/aks/hasp dev/aks/hasp none bind,optional,create=dir

и на версии  aksusbd-7.103.1 -  выше почему то не работает.
На Ubuntu 20.04 все рано не работает, но у меня сам lxc видимо отличается использую пакет LXC_Builder

----------


## zlimon

[QUOTE=Spiller26;614218]Моя инструкция, пробовал на VBox.
Operating System: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
Kernel: Linux 4.15.0-124-generic
Architecture: x86-64
"FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew

1   Подготовка сервера
    # sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
    # sudo apt update
    # sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)" linux-headers-"$(uname -r)" libelf-dev libjansson-dev flex bison git-all build-essential
2   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
    # cd ./usbhasp2020/
3   Пакеты умуляции. 
    # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
    # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb 
    # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb 
4   В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")




Воспользовался Вашей инструкцией на Hyper-v  Debian 10 всё вроде получилось, спасибо огромное))
У меня вопрос, если мне нужна раздача ключей с этого сервера (в сети стоит отдельный сервак для этого), то какие из этих пакетов мне не нужно ставить:
# sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
# sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
# sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb

Понятно что этот пакет можно не ставить "aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64"

Мне нужно только снять ограничения с сервера 1с на 10 подключений!

----------


## alexio

> Поставил на debian10 по этой инструкции: FullHaspEmul.zip Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS. Тонкий и толстый клиенты 1с видят лицензию.
> 1. Web-клиент для файловой базы не видит лицензию. Так и должно быть или можно что-то предпринять?
> 2. Web-клиент клиент-серверной базы увидит ключ?


Столкнулся в феврале с тем, что толстый и тонкий клиенты стали самостоятельно закрываться через 2-4 минуты бездействия на 18.1201 или 18.1289 версиях платформы 1с при использовании usbhaspd. В параметрах ИБ время засыпания и время завершения спящего режима 1200 и 86400 сек. соответственно. Когда останавливаю службу usbhaspd и прописываю использование реального аппаратного ключа в nethasp.ini, то вылета нет. Это связано с проблемой "01.02" или можете посоветовать, куда копать?

----------


## asotel

скажите методика описанная в немного ранее этой статье подходит для любого ядра?

----------


## yes1111

> При установке платформы 1С:Предприятие на Centos 8 также были проблемы с зависимостями на пакет webkit. Очень повезло, что попалась статья, где данная проблема была решена. В конце статьи автор выложил скомпилированные пакеты, за что ему огромное спасибо! - Сэкономил массу времени!


Не за что. Всегда пожалуйста. Рад, что это работает и приносит пользу.

----------


## Spiller26

> Столкнулся в феврале с тем, что толстый и тонкий клиенты стали самостоятельно закрываться через 2-4 минуты бездействия на 18.1201 или 18.1289 версиях платформы 1с при использовании usbhaspd. В параметрах ИБ время засыпания и время завершения спящего режима 1200 и 86400 сек. соответственно. Когда останавливаю службу usbhaspd и прописываю использование реального аппаратного ключа в nethasp.ini, то вылета нет. Это связано с проблемой "01.02" или можете посоветовать, куда копать?


Вот наткнулся на статью https://vc.ru/services/205128-polzov...stye-programmy.
В конце 2020 года релизы платформы выходили чуть ли ни каждую неделю, а то и больше. Скорее всего именно решали вопрос именно по ключикам. 
На каких номерах платформы стали блокировать работу не ясно, скорее всего выпущенные в конце 2020 (19.11.20) , т.к. в МинВерсии стоят платформы от этого числа, но не уверен.

----------


## Spiller26

> Столкнулся в феврале с тем, что толстый и тонкий клиенты стали самостоятельно закрываться через 2-4 минуты бездействия на 18.1201 или 18.1289 версиях платформы 1с при использовании usbhaspd. В параметрах ИБ время засыпания и время завершения спящего режима 1200 и 86400 сек. соответственно. Когда останавливаю службу usbhaspd и прописываю использование реального аппаратного ключа в nethasp.ini, то вылета нет. Это связано с проблемой "01.02" или можете посоветовать, куда копать?


Вот наткнулся на статью https://vc.ru/services/205128-polzov...stye-programmy.
В конце 2020 года релизы платформы выходили чуть ли ни каждую неделю, а то и больше. Скорее всего именно решали вопрос именно по ключикам. 
На каких номерах платформы стали блокировать работу не ясно, скорее всего выпущенные в конце 2020 (19.11.20) , т.к. в МинВерсии стоят платформы от этого числа, но не уверен.

----------


## nitro80

Приветствую.

Так всё же, на сегодня есть инструкция, как пошагово поднять на debian\ubuntu сервер, для доступа к 1с через сервер, и что б данные хранились в postgres?

----------


## Spiller26

> Приветствую.
> 
> Так всё же, на сегодня есть инструкция, как пошагово поднять на debian\ubuntu сервер, для доступа к 1с через сервер, и что б данные хранились в postgres?


Полно инструкций, вот тебе одна из них.
https://adminguide.ru/2020/05/23/ser...-04-ustanovka/

----------

Oloday (30.04.2021)

----------


## tlv

Всем добрый день.

Подскажите способ проброса эмулированного серверного ключа из linux в winserver.

----------


## tenza

Всем добрый день! Поставил сервер 1C на Linux , настроил доступ по Web. При запуске выдаётся 
nethasp.ini: is missing, default settings used, error connecting to license manager: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORG8B Network, not set.
Я так понимаю ,что нужно поставить клиентский ключ. Где его можно найти и где нужно  сохранять на сервере?
Серверные ключи поставил.

----------


## tenza

Всем добрый день! Поставил сервер 1C на Linux , настроил доступ по Web. При запуске выдаётся :

Searching for license in the licensing service:
local key not available: Status=-100, ORGL8 Local, not set
local key not available: Status=-100, ORG8A Local, not set
local key not available: Status=-100, ORG8B Local, not set
nethasp.ini: is missing, default settings used, error connecting to license manager: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORGL8 Network, not set
nethasp.ini: is missing, default settings used, error connecting to license manager: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORG8A Network, not set
nethasp.ini: is missing, default settings used, error connecting to license manager: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORG8B Network, not set

Я так понимаю ,что нужно поставить клиентский ключ. Где его можно найти и где нужно  сохранять на сервере?
Серверные ключи поставил.

----------


## kot1109

Добрый вечер. Может кто подсказать дистрибутив 1с на линуксе который выкладывают на форуме, он патченный уже или его не нужно патчить совсем? файл называется "Сервер DEB 64-bit"
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....88.3.9.2233%29

----------


## kot1109

Добрый вечер. Может кто подсказать дистрибутив 1с на линуксе который выкладывают на форуме, он патченный уже или его не нужно патчить совсем? файл называется "Сервер DEB 64-bit"
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....88.3.9.2233%29

----------


## olegtelec

Нет патченых дистрибутивов для Linux !!! И небыло !!!
Как то так.

----------


## LKing

Всем привет!

Народ, у кого-то получилось в LXC на Proxmox запустить сервер CentOS 8 для раздачи ключей с эмулятором?

Делал все используя bash скрипт install_hasp_centos78 , который нашел в данной ветке.

Столкнулся с тем, что в LXC не получалось скомпилировать исходники, т.к. это контейнер. :( Пришлось запускать CentOS8 на QEMU...

В результате все исходники скомпилировались.

Модули загружаются.




> [root@serv-hasp ~]# lsmod |grep usb
> usb_vhci_iocifc        24576  4
> usb_vhci_hcd           24576  2 usb_vhci_iocifc



USB в системе видны




> [root@serv-hasp ~]# lsusb
> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0627:0001 Adomax Technology Co., Ltd 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub



Порты открыты и модули запущены



> [root@serv-hasp ~]# netstat -anp | grep hasp
> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1947            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      618/hasplmd         
> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1947            0.0.0.0:*                           618/hasplmd         
> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:475             0.0.0.0:*                           612/hasplm          
> unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    18485    622/usbhasp          
> unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    18461    618/hasplmd          
> unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    18266    612/hasplm           
> 
> [root@serv-hasp ~]# netstat -anp | grep aks
> ...


Пробовал ставить модули от ETEROsoft и Sentinel

НО usbhsp все одно говорит, что нет ключей и нечего эмулировать! :(



> [root@serv-hasp ~]# usbhasp status
> usbhasp[27093]: Error No such file or directory loading keyfile status.
> usbhasp[27093]: No keys loaded. Nothing to emulate.


Может кто-то поделиться готовым LXC CentOS8  или CentOS7 , что бы там работал эмулятор и транслировались ключи в 1С ???

----------


## detect

> Всем привет!
> 
> Народ, у кого-то получилось в LXC на Proxmox запустить сервер CentOS 8 для раздачи ключей с эмулятором?
> 
> Может кто-то поделиться готовым LXC CentOS8  или CentOS7 , что бы там работал эмулятор и транслировались ключи в 1С ???


Посмотри пару страниц назад, там все есть

----------


## LKing

> Посмотри пару страниц назад, там все есть


В том то и дело, что всю ветку просмотрел.. :-(
Пакеты ставил от ETEROsoft и Sentinel... :-(

Все что у народа получалось так только на Debian и Ubuntu... 
А вот на CentOS 8 или 7 - ни кто не сказал, что получилось... да еще в LXC на Proxmox

Может загвозка в UsbHASP?  на git страничке указано "... In particular on Debian based platforms..."

ЗЫ.
У меня все сервера на CentOS + использую Proxmox

----------


## mightyraven

доброго всем дня.
у меня debian 10. и файловая база.
подскажите рабочий вариант на текущий момент.

----------


## detect

> В том то и дело, что всю ветку просмотрел.. :-(
> 
> Все что у народа получалось так только на Debian и Ubuntu... 
> А вот на CentOS 8 или 7 - ни кто не сказал, что получилось... да еще в LXC на Proxmox
> У меня все сервера на CentOS + использую Proxmox


В контейнере все равно какой дистрибутив, ядро от proxmox а в lxc только обвязка из утилит.\
usbhasp ставишь в proxmox и пробрасываешь в контейнер. Все написано

----------


## LKing

Добрый день, detect!




> В контейнере все равно какой дистрибутив, ядро от proxmox а в lxc только обвязка из утилит.\
> usbhasp ставишь в proxmox и пробрасываешь в контейнер. Все написано


Понятно, что в LXC обвязка...

НО задача сделать полноценный контейнер, что бы он не зависли от самой железки.

У меня 4 ноды  в кластере и используют одна СХД. и хосты мигрируют между нодами... 

Если поставить usbhasp непосредственно на proxmox и сделать проброс в контейнер, то данный хост будет ПРИВЯЗАН к текущей ноде и не сможет мигрировать... :-(
Вот ка-то так...

----------


## detect

> Добрый день, detect!
> 
> 
> 
> Понятно, что в LXC обвязка...
> 
> НО задача сделать полноценный контейнер, что бы он не зависли от самой железки.
> 
> У меня 4 ноды  в кластере и используют одна СХД. и хосты мигрируют между нодами... 
> ...


Если на всех нодах поставить usbhasp, то при миграции будет новый ключ. На proxmox адреса ключей будут одни и те же.
 При условии что файлы баз лежат внутри контейнера, миграция будет полноценной. В конце концов можно использовать kvm, но нагрузка на ноду будет выше

----------


## igorn2001

всем привет !
ни у кого нет чистого образа виртуалки vbox с установленным и пропатченным сервером на ubuntu ?

----------


## igorn2001

всем привет !
ни у кого нет чистого образа виртуалки vbox с установленным и пропатченным сервером на ubuntu ?

----------


## mightyraven

> Инструкция, VBox.
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> 
> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 1   Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul") 
> ...


вот например

----------


## maverick59

сделал все по инструкции но через браузер висит только заставка и дальше даже до выбора пользователей не доходит. в чем причина не пойму

----------


## Spiller26

смотри настройки *vrd*
В настройках апач найдете расположение настроек баз
*/etc/apach2/apache2.con*f
Примерное расположение настроек баз vrd
*/var/www/http/*
Также проверьте права к vrd файлам.

----------


## mightyraven

.сделал по инструкции все равно время от времени вылетает! особенно в конфигураторе

----------


## mightyraven

сделал по инструкции все равно время от времени вылетает! особенно в конфигураторе

----------


## basky

Уважаемые граждане!
Если вы не понимаете что такое linux, не надо повторять данные действия. 
в любом случае будут обновления и прочее и все сломается. 
Начните с простого, изучения linux!!
Слишком часто срабатывает тригер на тему - не взлетело но я linux не знаю
Поверьте 
Лично вам проще и дешевле купить лицензии. они не такие дорогие
Дешевле чем вам не доплачивает директор.
То, что тут есть ,это для очень больших корпораций. 
Они же все играют же с 1С, не парьтесь, или вы реально думаете что Почта РФ купила 100 тыщ лицензий?
Но реально дешевле вам, с точки зрения трудозатрат, купить лицензии.

----------

Rus2011 (20.06.2021)

----------


## PikulKZ

Здравствуйте. Сделал всё по инструкции от Spiller26, 1С запускается, но вылетает через 2 минуты. Попробовал все предложенные ключи.

----------


## Spiller26

На какой платформе пробовали?

----------


## Oloday

на 
Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
Architecture: x86-64
Платформа 1С: 8.3.18.1433 х300 пользователей
все работает стабильно и не вылетает.

----------


## Oloday

на 
Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
Architecture: x86-64
Платформа 1С: 8.3.18.1433 х300 пользователей
все работает стабильно и не вылетает.

----------


## ztime

Не собирается vhci_hcd на ядре 5.4.103

Выдает ошибку

root@pve:~/git/vhci_hcd# make
make -C /lib/modules/5.4.103-1-pve/build M=/root/git/vhci_hcd PWD=/root/git/vhci_hcd BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.4.103-1-pve/build KVERSION=5.4.103-1-pve modules
make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.103-1-pve'
  CC [M]  /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.o
In file included from ./include/linux/uaccess.h:11,
                 from /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:36:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:433:29: error: invalid initializer
  __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
                             ^
./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:553:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user_nocheck’
  __put_user_nocheck((__typeof__(*(ptr)))(x), (ptr), sizeof(*(ptr)))
  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:223:3: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user’
   __put_user('\0', arg->bus_id);
   ^~~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_giveback_common’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:602:103: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
 cess_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
                                                                                              ^

/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:602:8: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
    if(!access_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
        ^~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:602:8: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘device_do_ioctl’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:940:90: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                                                                          ^
In file included from ./include/linux/export.h:42,
                 from ./include/linux/linkage.h:7,
                 from ./include/linux/kernel.h:8,
                 from ./include/linux/list.h:9,
                 from ./include/linux/module.h:9,
                 from /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:23:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:940:46: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                              ^~~~~~~~~
./include/linux/compiler.h:78:42: note: in definition of macro ‘unlikely’
 # define unlikely(x) __builtin_expect(!!(x), 0)
                                          ^
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:942:90: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_WRITE) && !access_ok(VERIFY_READ, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                                                                          ^
make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:271: /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [Makefile:1754: /root/git/vhci_hcd] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.103-1-pve'
make: *** [Makefile:35: default] Error 2

----------


## ztime

Не собирается vhci_hcd на ядре 5.4.103

Выдает ошибку

root@pve:~/git/vhci_hcd# make
make -C /lib/modules/5.4.103-1-pve/build M=/root/git/vhci_hcd PWD=/root/git/vhci_hcd BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.4.103-1-pve/build KVERSION=5.4.103-1-pve modules
make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.103-1-pve'
  CC [M]  /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.o
In file included from ./include/linux/uaccess.h:11,
                 from /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:36:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:433:29: error: invalid initializer
  __typeof__(ptr) __pu_ptr = (ptr);   \
                             ^
./arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:553:2: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user_nocheck’
  __put_user_nocheck((__typeof__(*(ptr)))(x), (ptr), sizeof(*(ptr)))
  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:223:3: note: in expansion of macro ‘__put_user’
   __put_user('\0', arg->bus_id);
   ^~~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_giveback_common’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:602:103: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
 cess_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
                                                                                              ^

/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:602:8: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
    if(!access_ok(VERIFY_READ, (void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
        ^~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:602:8: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘device_do_ioctl’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:940:90: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                                                                          ^
In file included from ./include/linux/export.h:42,
                 from ./include/linux/linkage.h:7,
                 from ./include/linux/kernel.h:8,
                 from ./include/linux/list.h:9,
                 from ./include/linux/module.h:9,
                 from /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:23:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:940:46: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_READ) && !access_ok(VERIFY_WRITE, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                              ^~~~~~~~~
./include/linux/compiler.h:78:42: note: in definition of macro ‘unlikely’
 # define unlikely(x) __builtin_expect(!!(x), 0)
                                          ^
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:942:90: error: macro "access_ok" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
  if(unlikely((_IOC_DIR(cmd) & _IOC_WRITE) && !access_ok(VERIFY_READ, arg, _IOC_SIZE(cmd))))
                                                                                          ^
make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:271: /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [Makefile:1754: /root/git/vhci_hcd] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.103-1-pve'
make: *** [Makefile:35: default] Error 2

----------


## hogmachine

Все отлично работает, даже можно расшарить эти ключи через USB Redirector и подключится виндовым сервером, все работает)

----------


## ztime

> Все отлично работает, даже можно расшарить эти ключи через USB Redirector и подключится виндовым сервером, все работает)


Я и не писал что не работает. А вот на новыйх ядрах не собирается.

----------


## moskal

Ubuntu 21.04 x64, Платформа 1С 8.3.18.1334 x64
Кому-то уже удалось поставить?
Пока что уперся в


```
make testconfig
make[1]: вход в каталог «/home/user/git/vhci_hcd»
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make -C /lib/modules/5.11.0-17-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/user/git/vhci_hcd/test PWD=/home/user/git/vhci_hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/5.11.0-17-generic/build KVERSION=5.11.0-17-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD=\"/lib/modules/5.11.0-17-generic/build/include/linux/usb/hcd.h\" ' modules
make[2]: вход в каталог «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.11.0-17-generic»
make[3]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели «arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.c», требуемой для «arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o».  Останов.
make[2]: *** [arch/x86/Makefile:210: archscripts] Ошибка 2
make[2]: выход из каталога «/usr/src/linux-headers-5.11.0-17-generic»
make[1]: *** [Makefile:94: testcc] Ошибка 2
make[1]: выход из каталога «/home/user/git/vhci_hcd»
make: *** [Makefile:89: conf/usb-vhci.config.h] Ошибка 2
```

Может кто поделится полным алгоритмом от начала до конца.

----------


## ztime

Создал свой репозиторий на github.
Применил кучу патчей.
Теперь собирается на всех новый ядрах без проблем.
https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd

----------

concorde (11.12.2021)

----------


## asotel

> Создал свой репозиторий на github.
> Применил кучу патчей.
> Теперь собирается на всех новый ядрах без проблем.
> https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd


Это USB Redirector?

----------


## ztime

Нет это vhci_hcd

----------


## WizaXxX

Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста. Пытаюсь собрать docker контейнер.
И на команде сборки vhci_hcd из репо https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd
появляется ошибка Безымянный.png

Думал что может ошибка не страшная, попробовал дойти до конца
и при попытке запустить эмулятор ошибка



> Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?


 uname -a



> Linux fead38b5f57f 5.4.0-66-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 27 22:54:38 UTC 2021 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------


## mightyraven

> на 
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> Платформа 1С: 8.3.18.1433 х300 пользователей
> все работает стабильно и не вылетает.


у меня пишет нарушение целостности системы. в конфигураторе вроде нормально, до момента когда вызываешь конструктор запроса, делаешь запрос. пытаешься сохранить и тут ошибка сразу "ключ защиты программы больше не доступен"
у меня debian 10,  ядро  4.19
1с файловая.

----------


## JhonnK

Нарушение целостности системы на Ubuntu 20.10 x86_64, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1363) (файловая)
Сервис работает, ключи определяются, помогите разобраться, пожалуйста!

----------


## JhonnK

Нарушение целостности системы на Ubuntu 20.10 x86_64, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1363) (файловая)
Сервис работает, ключи определяются, помогите разобраться, пожалуйста!

----------


## plastilin1320

Файловая база?

----------


## plastilin1320

> на 
> Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
> Kernel: Linux 5.4.0-54-generic
> Architecture: x86-64
> Платформа 1С: 8.3.18.1433 х300 пользователей
> все работает стабильно и не вылетает.


Файловая база или клиент-сервер?

----------


## cypoc

2021-05-27_22-09-36.png
Всем привет, как победить такое?

----------


## plastilin1320

Кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой: Operating System: Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS - клиент серверном режиме все запускается.АВТОРИЗАЦИЯ пользователя проходит успешно но при попытке входа через веб-клиент пишет "Идентификация пользователя не выполнена" даже с пустым паролем?

----------


## plastilin1320

версия 1С 8.3.18.1483

----------


## cypoc

Картинку видно перестало, выложу текстом. 
LXC systemd[1]: Started Usbhasp daemon.
LXC usbhaspd[98]: modprobe: FATAL: Module usb_vhci_hcd not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.106-1-pve
LXC usbhaspd[98]: modprobe: FATAL: Module usb_vhci_iocifc not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.106-1-pve
LXC usbhaspd[98]: usbhasp[115]: Loaded key 0: 'Довеско для 64-битного сервака 1С:Предприятия 8.1. Работает однако с 8.1.11.', Created: 24/03/2008 23:44:14
LXC usbhasp[115]: Loaded key 0: 'Довеско для 64-битного сервака 1С:Предприятия 8.1. Работает однако с 8.1.11.', Created: 24/03/2008 23:44:14
LXC usbhaspd[98]: usbhasp[115]: Loaded key 1: 'v8 50 user', Created: 21.04.2005 14:59
LXC usbhaspd[98]: usbhasp[115]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
LXC usbhasp[115]: Loaded key 1: 'v8 50 user', Created: 21.04.2005 14:59
LXC usbhasp[115]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
LXC systemd[1]: usbhaspd.service: Succeeded.

Как решить помогите плз

----------


## LKing

Приветствую!
Собирается на всех свежих ядрах ProxMox ??

У меня так и не получилось скомпилировать в контейнере Centos 8 на ProxMox 6.4 :(




> Создал свой репозиторий на github.
> Применил кучу патчей.
> Теперь собирается на всех новый ядрах без проблем.
> https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd

----------


## Ubik-74

День добрый, ubuntu server 20.04, выполнил по инструкции пункты,  1-5 и 7. Все демоны запустились без проблем (Usbhasp, aksusbd, hasplmd). Есть отдельно машина с Aladdin Monitor и эта программа не видит новый сервак на ubuntu с лицензиями, получается что лицензии не раздаются?

----------


## Piraniypark

А где эта инструкция?

----------


## Ubik-74

> А где эта инструкция?


1 Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul")
# cd ./usbhasp2020/
2 Пакеты умуляции.
# sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
# sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
# sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
3 В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
4 Перезапуск служб
# sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
# sudo systemctl status usbhaspd
5 Проверяем виртуальные ключики
# lsusb
------------------------------------------------------------------
6 Устанавливаем 1C-сервер, ставил 8.3.17.1846.
# sudo apt install imagemagick unixodbc ttf-mscorefonts-installer
# сd ./1c64_83_17_1846/
# sudo dpkg -i 1c*.deb
# sudo chown -R usr1cv8:grp1cv8 /opt/1C
# sudo systemctl enable srv1cv83
7 Установка пакета "aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64" для раздачи ключей.
# cd ./aksusbd/
# sudo dpkg -i aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64.deb
# sudo reboot

----------

as091isk (06.09.2021), GvozDey (02.12.2022), Irit (06.09.2021), nnicolay (07.12.2021)

----------


## Piraniypark

Спасибо большое за инструкцию. А можете скинуть ссылку на пакеты?

----------


## Ubik-74

> Спасибо большое за инструкцию. А можете скинуть ссылку на пакеты?


"FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew

----------

Akrobs (29.11.2022), AL2004 (24.08.2021), GvozDey (02.12.2022), nnicolay (07.12.2021), ura188 (02.12.2022)

----------


## Piraniypark

Спасибо

----------


## Piraniypark

> "FullHaspEmul.zip" пароль (123), брать https://yadi.sk/d/aItw-Q3qNdd0Ew


Пароль не подходит.

----------


## Ubik-74

> Пароль не подходит.


только что проверил, 123, всё подходит

----------


## asotel

> 1 Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul")
> .......
> 2 Пакеты умуляции.
> 3 В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
> 4 Перезапуск служб
> 5 Проверяем виртуальные ключики
> 6 Устанавливаем 1C-сервер, ставил 8.3.17.1846.
> 7 Установка пакета "aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64" для раздачи ключей.


А по этой же инструкции можно ставить более новые релизы, нет проблемы с вылетом базы (так называемая проблема 01.02.2021)?

----------


## mightyraven

нет. нельзя. ставил много
разных платформ с датой релиза после 19.10.2020
и у всех вылетает.
в режиме предприятия может работать.
а вот в конфигураторе сразу вылетает. пишет не обнаружена лицензия.

----------


## asotel

> нет. нельзя. ставил много
> разных платформ с датой релиза после 19.10.2020
> и у всех вылетает.


Получается ставить можно только с датой релиза до 19.10.2020? А можете уточнить какие последние релизы точно пошли в работу?

----------


## olegtelec

* asotel*



> Получается ставить можно только с датой релиза до 19.10.2020? А можете уточнить какие последние релизы точно пошли в работу?


Не получается! Например на 8.3.17.1851 (ноябрьский 2020) все прекрасно работает!

----------


## mightyraven

у вас файловая база? когда в конфигуратор заходите и создаете обработку, а в ней вызываете конструктор запросов не вылетает?

----------


## mightyraven

завтра установлю на чистую операционку и попробую

----------


## asotel

> * asotel*
> Не получается! Например на 8.3.17.1851 (ноябрьский 2020) все прекрасно работает!


А на 8.3.18,*** ?

----------


## olegtelec

*asotel*



> А на 8.3.18,*** ?


Проверил на 8.3.18.1289, так же все работает.

----------


## olegtelec

*asotel*



> А на 8.3.18,*** ?


Проверил на Ubuntu 18.04.5, версия платформы 8.3.18.1289, база файловая.
Так же все работает.

Можно сохранить как исполняемый файл install_usbhaspd.sh, и запустить sudo sh install_usbhaspd.sh
предварительно отредактировав, то что указано в скобках, изменив на ваше.

#!/bin/bash
# Устанавливаем dkms
apt install dkms -y
# Установка p7zip-full
apt install p7zip-full -y
# Архив FullHaspEmul.zip должен находиться в корне домашнего каталога пользователя
7z x -p123 FullHaspEmul.zip
# изменяем права доступа
chmod -R 755 FullHaspEmul
# Переход для установки пакетов эмуляции (вместо 12345, имя прользователя)
cd /home/12345/FullHaspEmul/usbhaspemul
# Устанавка пакетов
dpkg -i libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
dpkg -i usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
dpkg -i usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
# Возвращаемся в домащнюю папку
cd
# Переход в папку с ключами (вместо 12345, имя прользователя)
cd /home/12345/FullHaspEmul/keydumps
# Копирование ключей (вместо xxx_server_xxx.json xxxuser.json, ваши ключи)
cp xxx_server_xxx.json xxxuser.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys
# Перезапускаем службу
systemctl restart usbhaspd
# Проверяем
services usbhaspd status
lsusb

Опять же можно сохранить, как исполняемый файл install_hasplmd.sh, и запустить sudo sh install_hasplmd.sh
предварительно отредактировав, то что указано в скобках, изменив на ваше.

#!/bin/bash
#Переход в папку для установки пакета раздачи ключей (вместо 12345, имя прользователя)
cd /home/12345/FullHaspEmul
#Установка пакета для раздачи ключей
dpkg -i aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64.deb
#Перезагрузка сервера
reboot

Проверяем запуск hasplmd: services hasplmd status

Приношу свои извинения не файловая, а клиент-серверная на PostgreSQL.

----------


## Ubik-74

> *asotel*
> 
> Проверил на Ubuntu 18.04.5, версия платформы 8.3.18.1289, база файловая.
> Так же все работает.


как понять раздаются ключи или нет? (по мимо просмотра в клиенте 1с)

----------


## asotel

> *asotel*
> Проверил на Ubuntu 18.04.5, версия платформы 8.3.18.1289.


Спасибо. Я так понимаю для 32-х разрядки команды те же самые, кроме как в именах пакетов?

----------


## olegtelec

> Спасибо. Я так понимаю для 32-х разрядки команды те же самые, кроме как в именах пакетов?


Давайте определимся!
Если говорим о 32-битной операционной системе, тогда 64-битные пакеты из FullHaspEmul, не работают.
Возможно они и будут работать, но тогда вам нужно к 32-битной ОС, добавить 64-битную архитектору.
Что на мой взгляд не имеет смысла делать!
Если же речь идет о 32-битной 1С, тогда команды такие же.
Опять же, чтобы запустить 32-битную 1С на 64-битной ОС, нужно добавить 32-битную архитектору.
Так, что ставить 32-битку, не вижу смысла, но это мое мнение!
А если это еще и "тяжелая" база, тогда и подавно!

----------


## asotel

> Давайте определимся!
> Если говорим о 32-битной операционной системе, тогда 64-битные пакеты из FullHaspEmul, не работают.
> Возможно они и будут работать, но тогда вам нужно к 32-битной ОС, добавить 64-битную архитектору.
> Что на мой взгляд не имеет смысла делать!
> Если же речь идет о 32-битной 1С, тогда команды такие же.
> Опять же, чтобы запустить 32-битную 1С на 64-битной ОС, нужно добавить 32-битную архитектору.
> Так, что ставить 32-битку, не вижу смысла, но это мое мнение!
> А если это еще и "тяжелая" база, тогда и подавно!


Спасибо.
на досуге как нибудь займусь опытами.

----------


## Free User

Я пять лет сидел на 32 битном 1-с сервере под 64 битным Ubuntu server 16.04 LTS. Платформа была 8.3.12.1603 
Полёт был нормальный, пока не появилась проблема с проверкой лицензионности от 1С. Клиенты начали крашится регулярно. Хотя обновления не ставил не на конфигурацию,  ни на сервер.  Поставил на клиентов линуксу, перестало крашится, но появились другие проблемы - например не работали нормально сканеры. Пришлось обновлять сервак.
Поставил Ubuntu server 20.04 и 1С 8.3.17.2307.  1 раз криво собрался райд и по одному из гайдов решил ставить Хаспы 32 бтиные. Добавил поддержку 32-бит и При установке ключей подтянулись иксы, сервак работал ужасно тупо, PostgreSQL выделывал фортели. Но ключики работали, хотя в менеджере сервера 1С поле лицензий было пустое. Решил всё переустановить - поставил ту же связку 20.04 + 8.3.17.2307 но вот PostgreSQL решил поставить 10.05 1С. Решение оказалось неудачным PostgreSQL глючил. В результате поставил аж два ещё - 12 (брал тут http://forum.ru-board.com/) и 13 PostgreSQL от 1С (брал тут: 1c.postgres.ru/.) по инструкции в письме с ссылкой. 
Потом поставил ключики по инструкции с этого сайта. Сначала ничего не работало, потом поменял права доступа на файлики ключей и всё запустилось. В оснастке управления сервером 1С ключи появились. Тонкие клиенты под Линукс работают. Клиенты Windows (тонкие и Конфигуратор) работают только при выключенной галочке "Использовать аппаратный ключ". Иначе крашится через 2 минуты с сообщением "Обнаружено нарушение целостности"... Если продолжит крашиться - попробую откатиться до 8.3.16 какую-нибудь

----------

admin (08.08.2021)

----------


## asotel

драйвер аппаратных лицензий платформы (HASP) Sentinel LDK Run-time нужно ставить или его функции выполняют libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb  usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb   usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb?

----------


## olegtelec

> драйвер аппаратных лицензий платформы (HASP) Sentinel LDK Run-time нужно ставить или его функции выполняют libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb  usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb   usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb?


Для раздачи ключей используется aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64.deb

----------


## asotel

> Для раздачи ключей используется aksusbd_8.13-1_amd64.deb


Вопрос был не о раздаче ключей, а о его эмуляции вместо реальных программного или аппаратного

----------


## olegtelec

> ... libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb  usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb   usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb?


В этой связке все есть, за исключением HASP LM, на что я вам и указал.
Кстати форум по вопросу "как ломануть 1C 8.3 for Linux", начался еще в 2012 г. 
Практически все разжевано! Но зачем же все это читать!?:rtfm:

----------


## sdemon72

> 1 Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul")
> # cd ./usbhasp2020/
> 2 Пакеты умуляции.
> # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
> 3 В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
> 4 Перезапуск служб
> # sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
> # sudo systemctl status usbhaspd


При перезапуске службы usbhaspd получил такой статус:


```
systemd[1]: Started Usbhasp daemon.
usbhaspd[3243484]: modprobe: FATAL: Module usb_vhci_hcd not found in directory /lib/modules/5.12.13-051213-generic
usbhaspd[3243485]: modprobe: FATAL: Module usb_vhci_iocifc not found in directory /lib/modules/5.12.13-051213-generic
usbhaspd[3243486]: usbhasp[3243486]: Loaded key 0: 'Довеско для 64-битного сервака 1С:Предприятия 8.1. Работает однако с 8.1.11.', Created: 24/03/2008 23:44:14
usbhasp[3243486]: Loaded key 0: 'Довеско для 64-битного сервака 1С:Предприятия 8.1. Работает однако с 8.1.11.', Created: 24/03/2008 23:44:14
usbhasp[3243486]: Loaded key 1: '8.0 Enterprise 300 Users (unlimited)', Created: 05.04.2010 18:14
usbhaspd[3243486]: usbhasp[3243486]: Loaded key 1: '8.0 Enterprise 300 Users (unlimited)', Created: 05.04.2010 18:14
usbhaspd[3243486]: usbhasp[3243486]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
usbhasp[3243486]: Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
```

Попробовал поставить пакет usb-vhci-hcd-modules-4.19.0-6-amd64_1.15.1_amd64.deb из архива - ругается на зависимости:


```
usb-vhci-hcd-modules-4.19.0-6-amd64 : Зависит: linux-image-4.19.0-6-amd64 но он не может быть установлен
```

У меня ядро 5.12.13-051213
Что делать?

----------


## sdemon72

Потыкался, выяснил что при компиляции модулей (если сделать make в каталоге /usr/src/usb-vhci-hcd-1.15.1) заругалось на отсутствие каких-то каталогов (не воспроизведу...) в исходниках ядра, предложило сделать make oldconfig && make prepare для ядра. А то в свою очередь заругалось так:


```
Нет правила для сборки цели «arch/x86/entry/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl», требуемой для «arch/x86/include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h»
```

Попробую качнуть другую версию ядра (хотя бы заголовок) и поиграться там....

----------


## sdemon72

На всех версиях, взятых с https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ такое ж самое. Куда копать, подскажите плиз?
З.Ы. Ядро использую не родное, т.к. на моем ноутбуке тачпад работает только с ядер 5.12.6 (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207759)

----------


## mightyraven

> В этой связке все есть, за исключением HASP LM, на что я вам и указал.
> Кстати форум по вопросу "как ломануть 1C 8.3 for Linux", начался еще в 2012 г. 
> Практически все разжевано! Но зачем же все это читать!?:rtfm:


я все сделал. но на файловой базе ругается что нет лицензии. получается надо постгри ставить

----------


## Saturex

Есть у кого под ArchLinux сие творение побеждающее 1С ?

----------


## volga55

Пробую поставить эмулятор на debian 9 x64, по инструкции.

делаю (под root):
dpkg --add-architecture i386
apt-get update
apt-get install libusb-0.1-4:i386
(что- там устанавливается, "yes", ошибок не выдает)

затем проверяю:
apt list --installed | grep libusb
и вижу:
libusb-0.1-4/oldoldstable,now 2:0.1.12-30 amd64 [installed,automatic]
libusb-1.0-0/oldoldstable,now 2:1.0.21-1 amd64 [installed,automatic]

Вот тут что-то не понимаю (не силен в линуксе) - так пакет для i386 установился или нет?  почему в списке установленных показывают только пакеты amd64?

----------


## volga55

на #803:

Разобрался.. 
Почему-то apt list --installed | grep libusb не выдает пакеты i386.  А если набрать 
dpkg --get-selections  | grep libusb
то все нормально - показывает, что установлено:
libusb-0.1-4:amd64                              install
libusb-0.1-4:i386                               install
libusb-1.0-0:amd64                              install

Странно, что apt list не видит, но ладно..

----------


## as091isk

Прошелся по инструкции, работает ))). 

$ sudo inxi -v 1
System:    Host: kassa Kernel: 5.4.0-81-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Xfce 4.16.0 Distro: Ubuntu 20.04.2 LTS (Focal Fossa)

----------


## as091isk

> 1 Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul")
> # cd ./usbhasp2020/
> 2 Пакеты умуляции.
> # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
> 3 В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
> 4 Перезапуск служб
> # sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
> ...


Прошелся по инструкции, работает ))).

$ sudo inxi -v 1
System: Host: kassa Kernel: 5.4.0-81-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Xfce 4.16.0 Distro: Ubuntu 20.04.2 LTS (Focal Fossa)

1C 8.3.16.1148

----------


## Irit

> 1 Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul")
> # cd ./usbhasp2020/
> 2 Пакеты умуляции.
> # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
> 3 В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
> 4 Перезапуск служб
> # sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
> ...


Установил, настроил.
Тесты проходили на 8.3.18.1563 x64 (Linux Mint 20.2 x64, PostgreSQL 12) - 30 минут, полет нормальный, никаких вылетов, тестил на 15 сеансов
Тест на 8.3.20.1479 x64 (Linux Mint 20.2 x64, PostgreSQL 13) - через 10 минут примерно вылет из-за потерянного ключа лицензии.
Надеюсь, к моменту официального выхода платформы и потребности в ее использовании в типовых решениях 1С эмулятор обновится.

----------


## sdemon72

> У меня ядро 5.12.13-051213
> Что делать?


Вроде победил. Дело было все-таки в ядрах. С сайта https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ свежие ядра заточены под libc6>=2.33, а на убунте 20.04 - 2.31. Само ядро то ставится, а headers - ругается. Ну и ломалка не компилится соответственно.
Взял ядро с ppa:tuxinvader/lts-mainline - все собралось. 1с правда не пробовал еще запускать (завтра), но ключи светятся.

Установка ядра, кому надо:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tuxinvader/lts-mainline
sudo apt install linux-image-unsigned-5.13.13-051313-generic linux-modules-5.13.13-051313-generic linux-headers-5.13.13-051313-generic
```

Первоисточник тут: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1334...lable-in-focal

----------


## sdemon72

Конфигуратор запустился. При попытке загрузить информационную базу из файла *.dt через несколько десятков секунд после начала процесса выдает ошибку "Ключ программы больше недоступен". База файловая.

----------


## mightyraven

Доброго дня! есть у кого на файловой базе взлетело. У меня пишет нарушение целостности системы. через секунд 30 после запуска

----------


## sdemon72

Настроил posgre, сервер 1с - все взлетело без проблем.
Да, платформа 8.3.19.1264

----------


## mightyraven

> Настроил posgre, сервер 1с - все взлетело без проблем.
> Да, платформа 8.3.19.1264


поделись пожалуйста. как на постгре сделать.
сам постгре поставил. а базу добавить не могу:(

----------


## asotel

> Настроил posgre, сервер 1с - все взлетело без проблем.
> Да, платформа 8.3.19.1264


А для файловой базы это лекарство не лечит?

----------


## mightyraven

> А для файловой базы это лекарство не лечит?


у меня не получилось (((. нарушение целостности системы пишет через минуту.

----------


## sdemon72

> А для файловой базы это лекарство не лечит?


Похоже, нет. Вылетает.

----------


## sdemon72

Вот по этой инструкции делал. Только постгре качал с ИТС, и ставил его а п.6 инструкции пропустил.

----------


## mightyraven

все поставил, все работает.
но только на postgresql. файловая база вылетает.
проверено лично и не один раз, и на разных платформах.

----------


## Semiluki

Коллеги подскажите пожалуйста поставил сервер 1с на linux mint поставил сервер бд db2 при попытке создать пустую серверную базу пишет пользователь USR1CV8 не имеет привелегий для выполнения данной операции. Как это победить?

----------


## Semiluki

при попытке поставить postgres sql ругается что не нашел какой-то файл mchar.control

----------


## mightyraven

может попробовать с сайта 1с постре скачать. Вдруг поможет

----------


## as091isk

> Прошелся по инструкции, работает ))).
> 
> $ sudo inxi -v 1
> System: Host: kassa Kernel: 5.4.0-81-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Xfce 4.16.0 Distro: Ubuntu 20.04.2 LTS (Focal Fossa)
> 
> 1C 8.3.16.1148



Подтверждаю, на файловых база лекарство не помогает. 1С вылетает с ошибкой "Ключ защиты программы больше недоступен".

На платформе 8.3.17.1386 тоже самое

----------


## tormozok

> Создал свой репозиторий на github.
> Применил кучу патчей.
> Теперь собирается на всех новый ядрах без проблем.
> https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd


не подскажете, где задается максимальное количество ключей, которое можно раздать. По дефолту только 4

----------


## dumpffff

Всем доброго времени суток, работает ли у кого в режиме вэб клиента (1c srv + pgpro + apache) ? (через браузер без тонкого клиента) ?

----------


## Spiller26

У нас работает в такой связке, вопрос в чём?

----------


## andreiamelyn

Всем привет! Народ, может немного в не тему, не подскажите как ломануть 1С под операционку Apple?

----------


## maerty

У кого то запустилось на LXC в проксе?
Что то не могу собрать под pve
https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd

----------


## uanhtc

Коллеги, кто знает, где взять дампы лицензий КОРП?
Чисто в научных целях, хочу с кластером поиграться.

----------


## ssfat

Не «вставляются» эти модули из архива с яндекс.диска:


```
root@FBook:/lib/modules/5.11.0-37-generic/updates/dkms# insmod usb-vhci-hcd.ko
insmod: ERROR: could not insert module usb-vhci-hcd.ko: Invalid module format
root@FBook:/lib/modules/5.11.0-37-generic/updates/dkms# insmod usb-vhci-iocifc.ko 
insmod: ERROR: could not insert module usb-vhci-iocifc.ko: Unknown symbol in module
```

И та же самая ботва была когда я сам их собрал :(

----------


## Online_Z

> Коллеги, кто знает, где взять дампы лицензий КОРП?
> Чисто в научных целях, хочу с кластером поиграться.


До 10 юзеров проверка ПРОФ/КОРП не производится.
Проверка наличия КОРП лицензии начинается с 11-го пользователя

----------


## ssfat

> Не «вставляются» эти модули из архива с яндекс.диска:
> 
> 
> ```
> root@FBook:/lib/modules/5.11.0-37-generic/updates/dkms# insmod usb-vhci-hcd.ko
> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module usb-vhci-hcd.ko: Invalid module format
> root@FBook:/lib/modules/5.11.0-37-generic/updates/dkms# insmod usb-vhci-iocifc.ko 
> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module usb-vhci-iocifc.ko: Unknown symbol in module
> ```
> ...


Сам спросил и сам отвечу. Это из-за неподписанных модулей ядра.
*Может кто-то подскажет как их подписывать и где брать подпись?*

----------

Nekii (05.01.2022)

----------


## ssfat

> Сам спросил и сам отвечу. Это из-за неподписанных модулей ядра.
> *Может кто-то подскажет как их подписывать и где брать подпись?*


И снова сам отвечу. Разобрался.
Ключи генерятся самостоятельно, утилита для этой «зловещей манипуляции» openssl.
Выглядит это примерно так:


```
openssl req -new -x509 -newkey rsa:2048 -keyout [имя файла].priv -outform DER -out [имя файла].der -nodes -days 36500 -subj "/CN=XYZ/"
```

Подписать как-то так:


```
sudo /usr/src/linux-headers-"$(uname -r)"/scripts/sign-file sha256 [имя файла].priv [имя файла].der [название модуля с путем]
```

Возможно, кому-то, кто использует безопасную загрузку (UEFI) понадобится добавить ключ в хранилище: 

```
sudo mokutil --import [имя файла].der
```

Я что-то вообще не понял почему я первый с этим столкнулся? У всех ядро без подписывания модулей собрано? Оно ведь «из коробки» такое

----------

deltaone (28.11.2022), Nekii (05.01.2022)

----------


## asotel

Добрый день
инструкции опубликованные на 81-й странице для* XUBUNTU 16.04 (x64)* подходят? дополнительнй файл с архивом пакетамов этот же?
На вопрос почему 16.04 а не 18.04 или 20.04 отвечаю - у меня на Virtualbox с установленой XUBUNTU 18.04 (XFCE) после выполнения *apt ipgrade* перестает быть видимой и расшаренной общая папка (для связи с хостовой машиной). В оригинальном UBUNTU мне не нравится графическая оболочка, да и ресурсов просит больше.

----------


## Vovchik9

Доброй ночи!
Извините что не прочитал всю тему ( но врем играет против меня. Учусь на новой работе на ходу (( Прошу понять.
В общем на Ubuntu 20.04.3 установил 1С сервер 8.3.20.1613. перекинул файловую базу (без судб), и через апач расшарил, 
По сети через толстый клиент заходит, на толстом клиенте есть программная лицензия.
А если пробовать зайти через браузер пишет ошибку



> Поиск лицензии на сервере:
> Файл программной лицензии не найден
> локальный ключ недоступен: Status=-100, ORGL8 Локальный, не установлен
> локальный ключ недоступен: Status=-100, ORG8A Локальный, не установлен
> локальный ключ недоступен: Status=-100, ORG8B Локальный, не установлен
> nethasp.ini: отсутствует, использованы настройки по умолчанию, ошибка соединения с менеджером лицензий: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORGL8 Сетевой, не установлен
> nethasp.ini: отсутствует, использованы настройки по умолчанию, ошибка соединения с менеджером лицензий: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORG8A Сетевой, не установлен
> nethasp.ini: отсутствует, использованы настройки по умолчанию, ошибка соединения с менеджером лицензий: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORG8B Сетевой, не установлен


пробовал установить HASP https://ftp.etersoft.ru/pub/Etersoft...untu_amd64.deb
тоже не помогло.
Можете коротко написать что я делаю не так, или ссылку на мануал как ломать(
Мозги есть, читать маны могу, но это новая для меня работа

----------


## Online_Z

> По сети через толстый клиент заходит, на толстом клиенте есть программная лицензия.
> А если пробовать зайти через браузер пишет ошибку


Логично, браузер никак не может быть запущен с помощью той же локальной лицензии, которой запускался толстый клиент 1С, т.к. браузер без понятия, что это вообще такое лицензия 1с.
Если без взлома, то варианта два:
1. Вместо браузера использовать родной тонкий клиент 1с, он умеет работать по http и также как и толстый клиент может сам получить лицензию из файла;
2. Если использование браузера является обязательным условием, то лицензии с клиентских машин необходимо переносить на машину с веб-сервером. В этом случае лицензии веб-клиенту будет выдавать модуль веб-сервера, но следует учитывать, что при этом лицензии будут выдаваться на каждый запуск, т.е. если на одной и той же машине необходимо запустить две (или более) базы , то будет израсходовано две (или более) лицензии. 

P.S. 
HASP можешь оставить в покое, это "из другой оперы" и к программным лицензиям не имеет никакого отношения.

----------

Vovchik9 (23.12.2021)

----------


## Vovchik9

> Логично, браузер никак не может быть запущен с помощью той же локальной лицензии, которой запускался толстый клиент 1С, т.к. браузер без понятия, что это вообще такое лицензия 1с.
> Если без взлома, то варианта два:
> 1. Вместо браузера использовать родной тонкий клиент 1с, он умеет работать по http и также как и толстый клиент может сам получить лицензию из файла;
> 2. Если использование браузера является обязательным условием, то лицензии с клиентских машин необходимо переносить на машину с веб-сервером. В этом случае лицензии веб-клиенту будет выдавать модуль веб-сервера, но следует учитывать, что при этом лицензии будут выдаваться на каждый запуск, т.е. если на одной и той же машине необходимо запустить две (или более) базы , то будет израсходовано две (или более) лицензии. 
> 
> P.S. 
> HASP можешь оставить в покое, это "из другой оперы" и к программным лицензиям не имеет никакого отношения.


Спасибо большое за подробный ответ!
Второй вариант интересен. Как понял мне придется переделать базу под "сервер-клиент" ?

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо большое за подробный ответ!
> Второй вариант интересен. Как понял мне придется переделать базу под "сервер-клиент" ?


Второй вариант не имеет никакого отношения к клиент-сервер, это вообще две разные истории. 
Можешь переходить на клиент-сервер, или не переходить - к возникшей проблеме с лицензиями это отношения не имеет. 
.

----------


## Vovchik9

> Второй вариант не имеет никакого отношения к клиент-сервер, это вообще две разные истории. 
> Можешь переходить на клиент-сервер, или не переходить - к возникшей проблеме с лицензиями это отношения не имеет. 
> .


можете тогда направить по второму варианту, мануал какой не будь тыкнуть, или как искать в гугле.

----------


## Vovchik9

> Второй вариант не имеет никакого отношения к клиент-сервер, это вообще две разные истории. 
> Можешь переходить на клиент-сервер, или не переходить - к возникшей проблеме с лицензиями это отношения не имеет. 
> .


можете тогда направить по второму варианту, мануал какой не будь тыкнуть, или как искать в гугле.

----------


## Online_Z

> можете тогда направить по второму варианту, мануал какой не будь тыкнуть, или как искать в гугле.


Просто получите заново программную лицензию на мащине, на которой веб-сервер, но учитывайте, что лицензии будут выдаваться веб-сервером на сеанс, а не на машину + лицензии будут выдаваться только на те базы, которые опубликованы на этом веб-сервере. Локальные базы или какие-то другие базы, которые на веб-сервере не опубликованы, запустить будет невозможно.
Инструкция есть здесь: Как восстановить программную лицензию 1С:Предприятие 8

----------


## asotel

Опубликованные ранее лекарства (стр. 81 ветки) привязаны к версии ядра 4,* / 5,* или эти пакеты универсальны?

----------


## Vovchik9

> Просто получите заново программную лицензию на мащине, на которой веб-сервер, но учитывайте, что лицензии будут выдаваться веб-сервером на сеанс, а не на машину + лицензии будут выдаваться только на те базы, которые опубликованы на этом веб-сервере. Локальные базы или какие-то другие базы, которые на веб-сервере не опубликованы, запустить будет невозможно.
> Инструкция есть здесь: Как восстановить программную лицензию 1С:Предприятие 8


программных ключей увы нету ( они на ПК у бухов.
Без ключей ломать смысле нету получается

----------


## Online_Z

> программных ключей увы нету ( они на ПК у бухов.
> Без ключей ломать смысле нету получается


Есть ли смысл взламывать защиту при наличии легально купленных лицензий - это вопрос к работодателю

----------


## Vovchik9

> Есть ли смысл взламывать защиту при наличии легально купленных лицензий - это вопрос к работодателю


У нас там 7 бухов, и у всех програмные на каждые ПК.
Получается я 7 раз ключи запрошу?

----------


## Online_Z

> У нас там 7 бухов, и у всех програмные на каждые ПК.
> Получается я 7 раз ключи запрошу?


В комплекте поставки должны быть резервные пины.
Если все исчерпали, то каждый следующий пин надо будет запрашивать по одному.
Точно нужно, что бы клиенты подключались браузером, тонкий клиент не подходит?

----------


## Vovchik9

> В комплекте поставки должны быть резервные пины.
> Если все исчерпали, то каждый следующий пин надо будет запрашивать по одному.
> Точно нужно, что бы клиенты подключались браузером, тонкий клиент не подходит?


Из дома не могут зайти (((

----------


## Vovchik9

получается, надо держать их ПК включенными всегда.

----------


## Online_Z

> Из дома не могут зайти (((


Понятно. Значит лицензии нужно переносить с клиентских ПК на сервер, но как уже сказал - учитывайте, что в этом случае лицензии будут выдаваться не на ПК, а на каждый запуск, т.е. если один и тот же бух запустит сразу две базы, то будет израсходовано две лицензии. 
Ещё один вариант - это перейти работать в облако. Самое бюджетное по цене и самое большое из облаков - 1С:Фреш, по цене выходит где-то 540-600 руб. в месяц за каждого юзера. Некоторые из франчей при наличии подписки ИТС ПРОФ предоставляют доступ к облаку бесплатно до 5-ти пользователей, т.е. если есть такая подписка, то надо будет доплатить только за двоих. Но при этом надо учитывать, что во фреш только типовые конфигурации, если нужны доработки, то надо смотреть другие облака, которые дороже.

----------


## AlexStarov

> Решил причесать инструкцию.
> Для Ubuntu 18.04 x64
> Команды на основе данных из темы. За что всем большое спасибо!
> Также описал как добавить сервис usbhaspd.service в systemd.
> [CODE]
> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
> sudo apt update
> sudo apt install libusb-0.1-4:i386 linux-tools-generic automake libtool linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)" linux-headers-"$(uname -r)" libelf-dev libjansson-dev flex bison git-all build-essential
> cd /usr/src/
> ...


Подскажите пожалуйста: после выполнения команды make KVERSION="$(uname -r)" KSRC=/usr/src/linux-source-"$(uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1)"
вываливает ошибку:


```
	echo "#define NO_DEV_INIT_NAME" >>conf/usb-vhci.config.h; \
fi
make clean-test
make[2]: Entering directory '/root/git/vhci_hcd'
rm -f test/*.o test/*.ko test/.*.cmd test/.*.flags test/*.mod.c test/Module.symvers test/Module.markers test/modules.order
rm -rf test/.tmp_versions/
make[2]: Leaving directory '/root/git/vhci_hcd'
if make -C /lib/modules/4.15.0-88-generic/build M=/root/git/vhci_hcd/test PWD=/root/git/vhci_hcd/test BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/4.15.0-88-generic/build KVERSION=4.15.0-88-generic EXTRA_CFLAGS='-Wno-unused -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DKBUILD_EXTMOD -DINCLUDE_CORE_HCD=\"/lib/modules/4.15.0-88-generic/build/include/linux/usb/hcd.h\" -DTEST_HAS_TT_FLAG' modules >/dev/null 2>&1; then \
	echo "//#define NO_HAS_TT_FLAG" >>conf/usb-vhci.config.h; \
else \
	echo "#define NO_HAS_TT_FLAG" >>conf/usb-vhci.config.h; \
fi
echo "// end of file" >>conf/usb-vhci.config.h
make[1]: Leaving directory '/root/git/vhci_hcd'
make -C /lib/modules/4.15.0-88-generic/build M=/root/git/vhci_hcd PWD=/root/git/vhci_hcd BUILD_PREFIX= KDIR=/lib/modules/4.15.0-88-generic/build KVERSION=4.15.0-88-generic modules
make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-88-generic'
  CC [M]  /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-hcd.o
  CC [M]  /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.o
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_register’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:216:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘copy_to_user’; did you mean ‘copy_to_iter’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
  if(copy_to_user(arg->bus_id, dname, i))
     ^~~~~~~~~~~~
     copy_to_iter
In file included from ./include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,
                 from ./include/linux/list.h:9,
                 from ./include/linux/module.h:9,
                 from /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:25:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_fetch_work’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:461:15: error: implicit declaration of function ‘__copy_to_user’; did you mean ‘raw_copy_to_user’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
   if(unlikely(__copy_to_user(&arg->work.urb, &urb, sizeof urb)))
               ^
./include/linux/compiler.h:77:42: note: in definition of macro ‘unlikely’
 # define unlikely(x) __builtin_expect(!!(x), 0)
                                          ^
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c: In function ‘ioc_giveback_common’:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:599:90: error: macro "access_ok" requires 3 arguments, but only 2 given
    if(!access_ok((void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
                                                                                          ^
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:599:8: error: ‘access_ok’ undeclared (first use in this function)
    if(!access_ok((void *)iso, iso_count * sizeof(struct usb_vhci_ioc_iso_packet_giveback)))
        ^~~~~~~~~
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:599:8: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
In file included from ./include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,
                 from ./include/linux/list.h:9,
                 from ./include/linux/module.h:9,
                 from /root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:25:
/root/git/vhci_hcd/usb-vhci-iocifc.c:624:15: error: implicit declaration of function ‘copy_from_user’; did you mean ‘copy_from_iter’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
   if(unlikely(copy_from_user(urbp->urb->transfer_buffer, buf, act)))
```

Мой uname -r


```
root@vm-1:~/git/vhci_hcd# uname -r
4.15.0-88-generic
```

Куда копать?

----------


## localhost2005

*Спасибо этим людям Alf500, vfp7, asotel.*
После долгого и мучительного чтения данного форума, тоже решил вложить свой вклад в его развитие.

*Debian 11*

uname -a
Linux xxxxxx.kvmvps 5.10.0-10-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 5.10.84-1 (2021-12-08) x86_64 

uname -r
5.10.0-10-amd64

Скачать

далее по пунктам запуск от root

tar -xzf haspemu.tar.gz

apt-get update
apt-get install libc6-i386
apt-get install linux-headers-5.10.0-10-amd64 linux-headers-5.10.0-10-common

dpkg -i usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
dpkg -i libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
dpkg -i usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
dpkg -i haspd_8.23-eter2debian_amd64.deb

cp hasplm.conf /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf
chmod 644 /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf
cp hasplm /usr/bin/hasplm
chmod 755 /usr/bin/hasplm
cp hasplm.service /lib/systemd/system/hasplm.service
chmod 644 /lib/systemd/system/hasplm.service
cp usbhaspd.conf /etc/usbhaspd/usbhaspd.conf
chmod 644 /etc/usbhaspd/usbhaspd.conf
mkdir /etc/usbhaspd/key

systemctl enable hasplm.service
systemctl daemon-reload

reboot

systemctl start xxx.service
systemctl restart xxx.service

systemctl status hasplm.service
systemctl status haspd.service
systemctl status usbhaspd.service

Дампы ключей ищите на форуме.
положить в /etc/usbhaspd/key и  reboot

Удачи всем.

----------

Nekii (23.02.2022), Pependos (22.02.2022)

----------


## localhost2005

Ссылка https://mega.nz/file/2UpSiITI#Nyu4rs...zNq4AAZXptWuSA

На всякий случай команды в помощь

Мониторинг запросов по 475 порту и сетевому интерфейсу.
ifconfig

zt3qvjhgx2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 2800
        inet 192.168.22.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.22.255
        inet6 fe80::46:37ff:fe8e:8e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
        ether 02:46:37:8e:00:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
        RX packets 433  bytes 55514 (54.2 KiB)
        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
        TX packets 468  bytes 36776 (35.9 KiB)
        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tcpdump -n -i zt3qvjhgx2 port 475

iftop -i zt3qvjhgx2 -o 2

Позволит посмотреть наличие ключей в системе

lsusb | grep Aladdin
usbkeytest --list

Да и самое главное 1С работает с HASP только по UDP.

----------

Nekii (23.02.2022)

----------


## asotel

*localhost2005*
В первом сообщении ссылка правильная?
второй вопрос - вы проверяли 1С платформу 64-ю битную? 
какой релиз?
проверяли клиент сервер или файловый вариант?

----------

localhost2005 (20.01.2022)

----------


## localhost2005

Правильная https://mega.nz/file/2UpSiITI#Nyu4rs...zNq4AAZXptWuSA

Не проверял сервер, так как нет под рукой.
Для теста могу дать доступ. пишите в личку.

Проверял файловый вариант 1С 32 и 64 , платформа 8.3.20.1674
Построено VPS 1 Core, 512Mb, 10Gb
Debian 11, ZeroTier  One, HaspEmul, Ключи с форума.

----------


## lega23

Парни, у кого есть свежая PostgreSQL, оптимизированная под 1C ? Пакет deb под Ubuntu.
Сам отвечу : нашел репозитарий http://repo.postgrespro.ru/pg1c-archive/

----------


## Nekii

*localhost2005*, огромная благодарность за вашу инструкцию. Всё работает.
Проверял файловую базу в качестве вёб-сервера на kUbuntu и Ubuntu 20.04.4 LTS. Собрал всё в кучу. Надеюсь будет полезно таким же новичкам.
Нужно скачать Клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем и Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем. Для работы толстого клиента 1С нужно установить минимум 3 пакета: client, common, server. Устанавливаем 1С.


```
echo -en "deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic universe\ndeb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/1c.list > /dev/null
sudo apt update
sudo apt install -y libodbc1 libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 ttf-mscorefonts-installer libgsf-1-114
sudo fc-cache -vr
sudo dpkg -i 1c*.deb
```

Лечение. Скачать


```
sudo -i
apt install libc6-i386
apt install dkms
cd /home/user1/haspemu #Заменить на своё расположение
dpkg -i *.deb #Должны установиться 4 пакета: usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb, libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb, usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb, haspd_8.23-eter2debian_amd64.deb

cp hasplm.conf /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf
chmod 644 /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf
cp hasplm /usr/bin/hasplm
chmod 755 /usr/bin/hasplm
cp hasplm.service /lib/systemd/system/hasplm.service
chmod 644 /lib/systemd/system/hasplm.service
cp usbhaspd.conf /etc/usbhaspd/usbhaspd.conf
chmod 644 /etc/usbhaspd/usbhaspd.conf
cp ./keydumps/50user.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys #Выбираете нужный вам ключ из папки
systemctl enable hasplm.service
reboot

#Проверяем установленные сервисы. В строке Active у всех должно быть active(running)
systemctl status hasplm
systemctl status haspd
systemctl status usbhaspd

/opt/1C/v8.3/x86_64/1cestart #Запуск клиента 1С
```

Оригинальный архив haspemu от localhost2005
Дампы ключей от  Ubik-74

----------

ahmadjon (06.03.2022), fromer (05.03.2022), RenatKar (17.03.2022)

----------


## GreatOne

К сожалению, все патчи рабатают лишь отчасти, как и в версиях для windows. То есть клиент запускается и работает 1-2 минуты, далее вылетает. Веб клиент возможно и держит, не проверял. 
Конфигуратор не вылетает. 
Началось кажется с 17 версии. Дальше даже для win с трудом находил какой-то патч под 19 версию, там замена dll была и все, работает корректно. 
Протестировал на
_Description:	Linux Mint 20.3
Release:	20.3_

----------


## Nekii

> К сожалению, все патчи рабатают лишь отчасти, как и в версиях для windows. То есть клиент запускается и работает 1-2 минуты, далее вылетает. Веб клиент возможно и держит, не проверял. 
> Конфигуратор не вылетает. 
> Началось кажется с 17 версии. Дальше даже для win с трудом находил какой-то патч под 19 версию, там замена dll была и все, работает корректно. 
> Протестировал на
> _Description:	Linux Mint 20.3
> Release:	20.3_


Под windows есть репаки, которые без проблем работают на свежих версиях платформы. Вышеприведённые библиотеки запускал на 8.3.15.1778 - тонкий клиент, толстый, конфигуратор работают стабильно.

----------


## GreatOne

> Под windows есть репаки, которые без проблем работают на свежих версиях платформы. Вышеприведённые библиотеки запускал на 8.3.15.1778 - тонкий клиент, тольстый, конфигуратор работают стабильно.


Сейчас попробую 8.3.15.1778. Правда толку то мало, новые конфы уже 19-20 просят. Проверю хоть, может я эмулятор криво поставил.

----------


## asotel

> Проверял файловую базу в качестве вёб-сервера на kUbuntu и Ubuntu 20.04.4 LTS. Собрал всё в кучу. Надеюсь будет полезно таким же новичкам.


платформа 1С какая была?
Какая версия ядра Линукс?

----------


## olegtelec

> Сообщение от Nekii
> Проверял файловую базу в качестве вёб-сервера на kUbuntu и Ubuntu 20.04.4 LTS. Собрал всё в кучу. Надеюсь будет полезно таким же новичкам.


О полезности 
На будущее, всегда описывайте - какую платформу Вы устанавливаете! Ее версию и разрядность!
Например для платформы 8.3.15, для 32-битной разрядности, нужно было пропатчить только файл backbas.so Для современных платформ это уже не подойдет Как то так !!!

----------


## Nekii

*asotel, olegtelec*
OS: Ubuntu 20.04 focal
Kernel: x86_64 Linux 5.13.0-30-generic
DE: KDE 5.68.0 / Plasma 5.18.8
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1778) amd64

Надо попробовать платформу посвежее, но пока нет времени.

----------


## vovashulga

> для платформы 8.3.15 32-бит нужно было пропатчить только файл backbas.so
> Для современных платформ это уже не подойдет


а с этого места можно поподробнее (в ЛС)? Тут никто ничего такого не упоминал, вроде

----------


## olegtelec

> а с этого места можно поподробнее (в ЛС)? Тут никто ничего такого не упоминал, вроде


Проверьте почту!

----------


## olegtelec

> Для современных платформ это уже не подойдет


Как я и писал, нет, не подойдет.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Как я и писал, нет, не подойдет.


уни-патч для линукса и для макоси

----------

BabyChild (16.04.2022), Nekii (23.04.2022), noname1902 (29.05.2022), olegtelec (13.04.2022), redhat2020 (04.05.2022), tooshiba (21.04.2022), vovashulga (04.05.2022)

----------


## BlindB

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно поженить хасп и docker?
Имеется ubuntu 21.10 c 1c в docker, на основе https://github.com/thedemoncat/onec-instance со своими правками.
На хостовой системе, где крутится докер, стоит хасп (для сервера), поставлен haspd_8.23-eter2ubuntu_amd64.deb, порт открыт 475 для всех, службы haspd, hasplm, aksusbd запущены, в менеджере Sentinel по порту 1947 хасп виден, видимых ошибок в логах не заметно.
С другой машины через Aladdin AKS Monitor вижу раздающий сервер, но ключей там не вижу.
В настройках hasplm строка NHS_IP_LIMIT воообще убрана, т.е. теоретически он должен светить ключом на все доступные сети.
В настройках менеждера стоит ACCremote = 1, т.е. раздача тоже должно быть всем.
Тем не менее внутри докера 1с хасп не видит напрочь, постоянно выгрызает мозг лицензией. Частично проблема лечится перезапуском контейнера, тогда юзеры ещё могут как то работать. Хоть и не с первого раза, но прорываются сквозь запрос лицензии.
Подскажите как правильно всё это заставить работать?

----------


## zlimon

Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно менять дампы на юзеров. Есть виртуалка с Debian 10 и настроенными 50 юзерами, меняю дамп в /etc/usbhaspkey на 500, перезагружаюсь и всё, ключей не видно. 
Ставлю 100user.json не работает, потом 300user.json не работает, потом 500user.json не работает.
Ставлю обратно 50user.json и ключи появляются
Виртуалка дёрнута с ссылка, эли кому нужно. Называется "Виртуальная машина для Hyper-V основанная на Debian 10 (pycelle beta version)" Пару лет наверно назад развернул её и забыл, но теперь нужно больше пользователей.

----------


## Pependos

> уни-патч для линукса и для макоси


Всем привет. Сделал по указанной инструкции для версии 8.3.20.1789 (х64), всё получилось. По крайней мере, у меня "взлетело". Вот пропатченный backbas.so: *скачать*.

Только рекомендую (и даже прошу!) перезалить его куда-нибудь в более доступное место, нежели моя megasync-папка, ибо этот файл там будет не вечно.

----------

olegtelec (12.05.2022)

----------


## Ольга_tmp

> Всем привет. Сделал по указанной инструкции для версии 8.3.20.1789 (х64), всё получилось. По крайней мере, у меня "взлетело". Вот пропатченный backbas.so: *скачать*.
> 
> Только рекомендую (и даже прошу!) перезалить его куда-нибудь в более доступное место, нежели моя megasync-папка, ибо этот файл там будет не вечно.


Так, можно воспользоваться файлом "backbas.so", подменить текущий в системе, или надо много букафф читать и много действий по инструкции делать?

----------


## Pependos

> Так, можно воспользоваться файлом "backbas.so", подменить текущий в системе, или надо много букафф читать и много действий по инструкции делать?


Заменяете оригинальный backbas.so моим файлом и пользуетесь. Но мой файл сделан под платформу _8.3.20.1789 (х64)_, это надо помнить. Но можно и инструкцию поизучать - будет полезно. На самом деле, там если всё лишнее поубирать, то всё делается буквально в несколько достаточно простых шагов.

----------


## asotel

> Сделал по указанной инструкции для версии 8.3.20.1789 (х64), всё получилось. По крайней мере, у меня "взлетело". Вот пропатченный backbas.so: *скачать*.


Это работает только для файлового варианта или для клиент-сервер и web-сервер тоже?

----------


## Pependos

> Это работает только для файлового варианта или для клиент-сервер и web-сервер тоже?


Работает для всех вариантов.

----------


## Pependos

Сделал для версии 8.3.21.1302: *ссылка*

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022), olegtelec (12.05.2022)

----------


## beatstream

Добрый день
Помогите плз. Вроде собрал-поставил дрова под Debian 11.
В lsusb видно устройства соответственно файлам json. В логах aksusbd_x86_64 их видит.
Но в web морде Sentinel в Keys и Features пусто, а в логах смущает такое



> HASP HL 990364755 does not contain configuration information. Key will be ignored
> HASP HL 990364755 was not added to the list of known keys


Поиском нашёл тут упоминание этой ошибки без решения.
1С 8.2 ключей не видит (8.3 пока не пробовал, но думаю пока рано).

----------


## holmes

Сделала всё как в мануалах нарисовано, а 1С падает в разных местах "Ключ больше не доступен" или вообще в "Process 3554 (1cv8) of user 1000 dumped core", с родным USB ключом ничего не вываливается, значит вывод надо USBHASP пилить который что-то не так отвечает, есть в природе что рабочее, чтобы не падало?

----------


## Pependos

> Сделала всё как в мануалах нарисовано, а 1С падает в разных местах "Ключ больше не доступен" или вообще в "Process 3554 (1cv8) of user 1000 dumped core", с родным USB ключом ничего не вываливается, значит вывод надо USBHASP пилить который что-то не так отвечает, есть в природе что рабочее, чтобы не падало?


Зачем заморачиваться с USBHASP, если можно пропатчить backbas.so? Говорю лично за себя - у меня с эмуляцией HASP (по инструкции) были постоянные падения и краши, а с патченным backbas.so - работает как часики.

----------


## beatstream

у нас 8.2.19.130 и 8.3.19.. на винде рядом. Хасп надоел, 8.3 пропатчен и работает норм, а 8.2 попробовал UniPatcher, при входе периодически стал зависать конфигуратор.
Решил вот заморочиться сетевыми ключами...
Насчёт отсутствия ключей в вебморде нашёл такой faq, хз это так?

----------


## holmes

> Зачем заморачиваться с USBHASP, если можно пропатчить backbas.so? Говорю лично за себя - у меня с эмуляцией HASP (по инструкции) были постоянные падения и краши, а с патченным backbas.so - работает как часики.


Это тоже хорошо, но лучше на борту иметь emuUSBHASP ключи.

----------


## vovashulga

> Сделала всё как в мануалах нарисовано, а 1С падает в разных местах "Ключ больше не доступен"


дамп ключа "неправильный" (число кл.лиц. не соответствует станд.списку и паролю ключа), потому и получаете "потеря ключа".
Никто не обещал, что дамп ключа можно отредактировать как захотелось и изделие это "проглотит" - изделие сделает вам "серпом по молоту" за малейшее подозрение на хак.
Если число клиентских лицензий ИЗ СТАНД.СПИСКА {1,5,10,20,50,100}, то протеря ключа, как правило, не возникает.




> или вообще в "Process 3554 (1cv8) of user 1000 dumped core"


это вы в дампе ключа вписали произвольное значение - за это получаете "серпом по молоту", и недоумеваете "А НАС-ТО ЗА ШО?"




> с родным USB ключом ничего не вываливается


Ага, "обиделась мышь на крупу и не стала её есть". У вас всё плохо с анализом происходящих событий.




> значит вывод надо USBHASP пилить который что-то не так отвечает


"Пилите, Шура, пилите, она золотая!" (из кинофильма "Золотой телёнок")
Чё пилить-то? Посмотрите дизасм.код изделия в той его части. где выполняется проверка значений, возвращаемых функциями работы с ключом (локальным или сетевым), многое будет понятнее в поведении изделия.

----------


## Pependos

Господа-коллеги, представляю вашему вниманию *авто-патчер (с GUI)*. Написан на python + PyQt5, из-за чего немножко много весит, несмотря на то, что там чуть больше ста строчек кода. Собирал на Ubuntu 18.04, на более ранних версиях работа не гарантируется, возможна проблема с версией _glibc_. Тестировал там, где собирал, и на Kubuntu 22.04. Вроде работает.

В ближайшее время планирую несколько переработать и оставить чистый python-скрипт для запуска из терминала (как альтернативу для систем без графической оболочки).

Пользоваться просто: распаковать, в папку закинуть *backbas.so*, запустить *Backbas_patcher*, а дальше всё понятно будет. Исходный *backbas.so* забэкапится, создастся пропатченный *backbas(<версия_платформы>).so*

Не гарантирую, что заработает у всех, но если поможет хоть кому-то - значит, старался не зря. Ссылки для скачивания:
https://mega.nz/file/L0sxkKqY#mAl2lj...htxqXxWyUuiyac
https://dropmefiles.com/8bf2V

И ещё раз _настоятельно прошу перезалить_ его куда-нибудь в более доступное место, нежели моя megasync-папка, ибо этот файл там будет не вечно, а на dropmefiles он и вовсе будет храниться неделю.

----------

olegtelec (12.05.2022), Rus2011 (25.05.2022), s_petryc (09.05.2022), Virus32BioScan (10.05.2022)

----------


## s_petryc

Спасибо, работает.
Только в следующий раз, пиши, что запускать из X-сов надо... Замучился библиотеки искать :-)

----------


## Pependos

> Спасибо, работает.
> Только в следующий раз, пиши, что запускать из X-сов надо... *Замучился библиотеки искать* :-)


Я не настолько хорош в программировании, чтобы учесть все тонкости))) Ну, и я вроде отметил, что:



> В ближайшее время планирую несколько переработать и оставить чистый python-скрипт для запуска из терминала (*как альтернативу для систем без графической оболочки*).


Я делал больше для себя. Сам по профессии программист 1С, нужно дома иметь возможность вести разработку. Самый обычный стационарный комп, система - Kubuntu 22.04. На python пишу в рамках хобби, чтобы облегчить жизнь самому себе, в первую очередь. Например, написал *Консоль администрирования серверов 1С (ras) для Linux и Windows*, так как не нашёл на просторах ничего, что меня бы устраивало в полной мере. Но если мои наработки пригодятся кому-то ещё - я буду только рад, что оказался полезен сообществу. То же самое касается и этого патчера - написал для себя, но вдруг кому ещё сгодится. Написал как сумел, у меня работает - и это, как говорят в математике, "необходимое и достаточное условие". Так что не судите строго.

----------

s_petryc (11.05.2022), Virus32BioScan (10.05.2022)

----------


## s_petryc

Да спасибо тебе большое.
Мне очень помог твой патч. 
Не сужу, а просто написал пожелание.
Для остальных - на Debian 11 запустилось в GUI без проблем. 
Пропатчил сервер 8_3_21_1302. Все отлично завелось. Подключается через браузер и больше не требует лицензию на клиенте.

----------

Pependos (10.05.2022)

----------


## Бэнни

Приветствую! Спасибо за разработку! Но на 8.3.20.1838 x64 получаю Segmentation fault после замены backbas. Ubuntu 20. Бывало такое?

----------


## HPDX2300

> На 8.3.20.1838 x64 получаю Segmentation fault после замены backbas


разрабы секты "АднаСекта" быстро среагировали на публикацию "рецепта".
Однако, все изделия, выпущенные до 13 апреля, и 8.3.20.1789 в частности, "взлетят" с унипатчем.
Теперь будем посмотреть на "вращение шестеренок под капотом" в изделии 20-1838-Linux-x64.

----------

noname1902 (29.05.2022), redhat2020 (12.05.2022), vovashulga (12.05.2022)

----------


## holmes

Налабала по приведенной инструкции патчер https://dropmefiles.com/ICbTJ  описание внутри, юзайте на здоровье

----------

KennySP00 (12.05.2022), olegtelec (12.05.2022), Pependos (12.05.2022)

----------


## holmes

> Налабала по приведенной инструкции патчер https://dropmefiles.com/ICbTJ  описание внутри, юзайте на здоровье


Чуть накосячила с командной строкой, вот исправленный https://dropmefiles.com/8nINz

----------

asotel (11.05.2022), KennySP00 (18.05.2022), olegtelec (12.05.2022), Pependos (12.05.2022)

----------


## holmes

> *localhost2005*, огромная благодарность за вашу инструкцию. Всё работает.
> Проверял файловую базу в качестве вёб-сервера на kUbuntu и Ubuntu 20.04.4 LTS. Собрал всё в кучу. Надеюсь будет полезно таким же новичкам.
> Нужно скачать Клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем и Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем. Для работы толстого клиента 1С нужно установить минимум 3 пакета: client, common, server. Устанавливаем 1С.
> 
> 
> ```
> echo -en "deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic universe\ndeb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/1c.list > /dev/null
> sudo apt update
> sudo apt install -y libodbc1 libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 ttf-mscorefonts-installer libgsf-1-114
> ...


Всё равно падает.

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022)

----------


## KennySP00

> Налабала по приведенной инструкции патчер https://dropmefiles.com/ICbTJ  описание внутри, юзайте на здоровье


Спасибо, версия 1С Linux - 8.3.20.1710 , сработало.
На 8.3.21.1302 будет ли патч?

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022)

----------


## holmes

Как раз на 8.3.21.1302 и тестировала

----------

KennySP00 (12.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Всё равно падает.


ровно через 120сек?
если локальный эмуль остановить, и запустить клиентскую часть посредством сетевого hasplm, то изделие не падает.
Короче - вы наблюдаете "войну" изделия с эмулем VHCI_HCD

----------

noname1902 (29.05.2022), redhat2020 (12.05.2022), vovashulga (12.05.2022)

----------


## holmes

> ровно через 120сек?
> если локальный эмуль остановить, и запустить клиентскую часть посредством сетевого hasplm, то изделие не падает.
> Короче - вы наблюдаете "войну" изделия с эмулем VHCI_HCD


Изделие также прекрасно падает и при посредством сетевого hasplm, т.е. если hasplm поднимается на Linux, а на сратых виндах если поднять hasplm, тоды не падает.
Может я чего не догоняю?

----------


## HPDX2300

> 8.3.20.1838 x64 получаю Segmentation fault после замены backbas


косяк того кто патчил




> разрабы секты "АднаСекта" быстро среагировали на публикацию "рецепта".


ложная тревога, ещё не "почесались"; может понять не смогли чё там в "рецепте" понаписал (шучу канешна)




> Теперь будем посмотреть на "вращение шестеренок под капотом" в изделии 20-1838-Linux-x64.


посмотрел, война с унипатчем ещё не начата

Если вы уже обзавелись файлом up64.bin (размером 0x2A00), то 20-1838-linux-x64 лечится вот так:



```
 # нашли адрес указанной цепочки - 0x5C4815
# всё остальное компутер сам посчитает
HASP_API64_EP=0x5C4815-0x75
dd if=up64.bin of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$(($HASP_API64_EP - 0x2A00)) count=$((0x2A00)) conv=notrunc
printf '\x57\x59\xE9\xF9\xD5\xFF\xFF' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$(($HASP_API64_EP)) count=7 conv=notrunc
printf '\x07' | dd of=backbas.so bs=1 seek=$((0x7C)) count=1 conv=notrunc
```

----------

asotel (13.05.2022), Nekii (18.05.2022), noname1902 (29.05.2022), Pependos (13.05.2022), redhat2020 (12.05.2022), vovashulga (12.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Чё-то не нашел на этой площадке темы про IDA. Может кто-нибудь кинет в меня ссылкой на неё?
На страничке https://www.hex-rays.com/ida-free/
видим ссылочку IDA Freeware for Linux (76MB)
для проверки указана SHA1-сумма:


```
SHA1 checksums:  42038657317ebea44954b484a236e7f8cbc7d2fa  idafree77_linux.run
```

без прокси качнуть не получилось, решил поделиться со всеми желающими заиметь:
бесплатная IDA 7.7 для Linux на сервере upload.ee
и туториал для новичков:
Введение в реверсинг с нуля используя IDA PRO. Часть 1
Ваще-то я умею дебажить в GDB (он у меня "оснащён" удобными плагинами, многие рутинные исследования автоматизированы - дебажить легко и приятно), но отладчик IDA дает вам такие удобства, что GDB по сравнению с ним - табуретка по сравнению с диваном.

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022), holmes (18.05.2022), noname1902 (29.05.2022), olegtelec (17.05.2022), Pependos (14.05.2022), redhat2020 (15.05.2022), vovashulga (15.05.2022)

----------


## Pependos

> без прокси качнуть не получилось, решил поделиться со всеми желающими заиметь:
> бесплатная IDA 7.7 для Linux на сервере upload.ee


Да, без включенного VPN тоже не скачалось. Спасибо, забрал себе, но пользоваться не умею))) Но, может, и научусь когда...

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

бесплатная IDA 7.7 для Windows-x64 на сервере upload.ee
для проверки SHA1-checksums:


```
1f815be20a119cc835e7678a32032ab130834d49  idafree77_windows.exe

SHA1-checksums вычисляется так:
sha1sum -b idafree77_windows.exe
```

скачано по ссылке

и до кучи
бесплатная IDA 7.7 для MacOSX


```
$ sha1sum -b idafree77_mac.app.zip 
195ced3615ea9975953271a68a4b58a8b754f67e *idafree77_mac.app.zip
```

я подумал: "уж лучше копать экскаватором (в отладчике IDA), чем хромать "на костылях" (в отладчике LLDB)"

----------

noname1902 (29.05.2022), olegtelec (17.05.2022), Pependos (16.05.2022), redhat2020 (17.05.2022), vovashulga (17.05.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

бесплатная IDA 7.7 для MacOSX не старше 10.14

я её запустил на HighSierra и увидел это:
You can’t use this version of the application “ida64.app” with this version of macOS.
You have macOS 10.13.6. The application requires macOS 10.14 or later.

idafree76_mac.app работает на HighSierra
бесплатная IDA 7.6 для MacOSX

----------

holmes (18.05.2022), noname1902 (29.05.2022), olegtelec (17.05.2022), redhat2020 (17.05.2022), vovashulga (17.05.2022)

----------


## KennySP00

> Как раз на 8.3.21.1302 и тестировала


Подтверждаю - 8.3.21.1302 работает, спасибо!
Надеюсь не закроют лазейку.

----------


## FreeOwl

> Подтверждаю - 8.3.21.1302 работает, спасибо!
> Надеюсь не закроют лазейку.


ссылочки-то нет.
поделитесь у кого есть патчик

----------


## FreeOwl

> Подтверждаю - 8.3.21.1302 работает, спасибо!
> Надеюсь не закроют лазейку.


ссылочки-то нет.
поделитесь у кого есть патчик

----------


## KennySP00

> ссылочки-то нет.
> поделитесь у кого есть патчик


https://dropmefiles.com/dfVXB

пароль: patch

----------

FreeOwl (20.05.2022)

----------


## Rus2011

подтверждаю

Backbas_patcher  рабочий


почти 65 попугаев Гилев
i5 2400 
ddr 8Gb 1333 
ssd
debian 11

----------


## RenatKar

> https://dropmefiles.com/dfVXB
> 
> пароль: patch


Приветствую. Скачал, распаковал, вижу права на запуск файла 1c8_up, а что надо сделать - не могу понять.

----------


## RenatKar

> Всё равно падает.


Да, работало где-то полтора месяца, а сейчас падает постоянно. Логи ничего критичного не показывают. Отваливается и лицензия самого сервера 1С Предприятие и выдача клиентских лицензий.

----------


## holmes

> Приветствую. Скачал, распаковал, вижу права на запуск файла 1c8_up, а что надо сделать - не могу понять.


Using this program:
  --file=<bаскbа$.$o>
  --fileup=<up01.bin>

1с8_uр --fileup=./up01.bin --file=bаскbа$.$o

----------


## RenatKar

> Using this program:
>   --file=<bаскbа$.$o>
>   --fileup=<up01.bin>
> 
> 1с8_uр --fileup=./up01.bin --file=bаскbа$.$o


В каталог 1С-ки надо положить эти файлы?

----------


## holmes

> В каталог 1С-ки надо положить эти файлы?


Ничего копировать не надо, пропиши правильные пути в командной строке

----------


## vovashulga

> Ничего копировать не надо, пропиши правильные пути в командной строке


А правОв у него хватит писать в файл?
Для этого можно стать владельцем всех файлов в папке /opt/1cv8/x86_64 такой командой:
sudo chown -R uid:gid  /opt/1cv8/x86_64

свои uid:gid можно узнать дав команду:
id
в выхлопе:
uid=500(***) gid=500(***)
т.е.
uid:gid = 500:500

----------


## holmes

> А правОв у него хватит писать в файл?
> Для этого можно стать владельцем всех файлов в папке /opt/1cv8/x86_64 такой командой:
> sudo chown -R username:usergroup  /opt/1cv8/x86_64


А зайти sudo -i  никак с правами root и там это всё сделать?

----------


## RenatKar

> Ничего копировать не надо, пропиши правильные пути в командной строке


Версия GLIBC_2.34 требуется, а у меня сейчас 2.4 установлена на Ubuntu 20.04 TLS.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Версия GLIBC_2.34 требуется, а у меня сейчас 2.4 установлена на Ubuntu 20.04 TLS.


смотри первоисточник - в этой теме пост №848

всё  произойдет совсем просто:
python unipatch.py

----------

Nekii (16.06.2022), noname1902 (29.05.2022), redhat2020 (29.05.2022), vovashulga (28.05.2022)

----------


## RenatKar

> смотри первоисточник - в этой теме пост №848
> 
> всё  произойдет совсем просто:
> python unipatch.py


root@srv1c3:/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.20.1789# python3 unipatch.py
  File "unipatch.py", line 691
    print "patching  %s  at  offset 0x%08X" % (fullfname, unipatch_addr)
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
Error in sys.excepthook:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport_python_hook.py", line 72, in apport_excepthook
    from apport.fileutils import likely_packaged, get_recent_crashes
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/__init__.py", line 5, in <module>
    from apport.report import Report
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/report.py", line 32, in <module>
    import apport.fileutils
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/fileutils.py", line 27, in <module>
    from apport.packaging_impl import impl as packaging
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/packaging_impl.py", line 17, in <module>
    import json
ImportError: dynamic module does not define module export function (PyInit_json)

Original exception was:
  File "unipatch.py", line 691
    print "patching  %s  at  offset 0x%08X" % (fullfname, unipatch_addr)
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax

----------


## RenatKar

> смотри первоисточник - в этой теме пост №848
> 
> всё  произойдет совсем просто:
> python unipatch.py


root@srv1c3:/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.20.1789# python3 unipatch.py
  File "unipatch.py", line 691
    print "patching  %s  at  offset 0x%08X" % (fullfname, unipatch_addr)
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
Error in sys.excepthook:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport_python_hook.py", line 72, in apport_excepthook
    from apport.fileutils import likely_packaged, get_recent_crashes
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/__init__.py", line 5, in <module>
    from apport.report import Report
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/report.py", line 32, in <module>
    import apport.fileutils
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/fileutils.py", line 27, in <module>
    from apport.packaging_impl import impl as packaging
  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apport/packaging_impl.py", line 17, in <module>
    import json
ImportError: dynamic module does not define module export function (PyInit_json)

Original exception was:
  File "unipatch.py", line 691
    print "patching  %s  at  offset 0x%08X" % (fullfname, unipatch_addr)
          ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax

----------


## HPDX2300

> root@srv1c3:/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.20.1789# python3 unipatch.py
> ...
> SyntaxError: invalid syntax


И зачем вы здесь флудите, юноша?
Вы чё думали, я не знаю, что на python3 будут сообщения об ошибках?
Питон версии 2.7 почти труп. но я им пользуюсь до сих пор, и дальше буду пользоваться.
На Питон версии 3 я пока "положил болт".
Но патчер для python3 я добавил в тему.
Кстати, процедуру лечения можно выполнить в окне терминала тремя командами (при наличии файла up64.bin, как его заполучить я уже написал)

----------

Nekii (16.06.2022), noname1902 (29.05.2022), redhat2020 (29.05.2022), RenatKar (27.05.2022)

----------


## RenatKar

> И зачем вы здесь флудите, юноша?
> Вы чё думали, я не знаю, что на python3 будут сообщения об ошибках?
> Питон версии 2.7 почти труп. но я им пользуюсь до сих пор, и дальше буду пользоваться.
> На Питон версии 3 я пока "положил болт".
> Но патчер для python3 я добавил в тему.
> Кстати, процедуру лечения можно выполнить в окне терминала тремя командами (при наличии файла up64.bin, как его заполучить я уже написал)


Сорри за дубли сообщений. 
Всё проверено на платформе 8.3.20.1789, ОС Ubuntu 20.04.

----------


## noname1902

> Надеюсь не закроют лазейку.


наивный как ребёнок. разрабы секты уже в курсе - каждый форум по лечению ими читается. тебе остается только мечтать, чтобы война унипатчу не началась в ближайших релизах.

----------


## localhost2005

Дошли руки до создания виртуальной машины на Proxmox
ссылка на виртуальную машину
1 CPU, 512 MEM, 5Gb HDD, 1 Lan dhcp
1C Версия платформы 8.3.20.1674 файловая на сервере RDP
Тест на сервере RDP с помощью Hasp HL Monitor - AKS Monitor
Тест на сервере HaspKey с помощью tcpdump -n -i ens18 port 475

----------


## localhost2005

Попробуй su -l root

----------


## localhost2005

> А зайти sudo -i  никак с правами root и там это всё сделать?


попробуй su -l root

----------


## Blasterss

> Сделал для версии 8.3.21.1302: *ссылка*


Здраствуйте обновите пожалуйста ссылку очень надо, заранее спасибо

----------


## Blasterss

Обновите пожалуйста ссылку пропатченного backbas.so для 8.3.21.1302, все ссылки не активны

----------


## RenatKar

> Обновите пожалуйста ссылку пропатченного backbas.so для 8.3.21.1302, все ссылки не активны


Приветствую. Не сложно самому пропатчить. Работает на питоне3, проверил сам. https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....81%D0%B8/page2

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022)

----------


## RenatKar

> Приветствую. Не сложно самому пропатчить. Работает на питоне3, проверил сам. https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....81%D0%B8/page2


Если в ближайшее время установлю новую платформу и пропатчу- скину.

----------

Blasterss (06.06.2022)

----------


## Blasterss

Спасибо за помощь

----------


## RenatKar

> Спасибо за помощь


Платформа 8.3.21.1302 на 100 юзверей.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wgb...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## localhost2005

Debian 11 Проверка работы эмулятора Hasp + Web




> #!/usr/bin/env python
> 
> import argparse, os, sys, socket, subprocess 
> from http.server import HTTPServer, BaseHTTPRequestHandler
> 
> lsusb = (os.popen("lsusb | grep Aladdin").read())
> lsusb = lsusb.replace('Bus','<br />Bus')
> 
> hasplm = subprocess.Popen("systemctl status hasplm", shell=True, stdout=subprocess.PIPE).stdout.read()
> ...

----------


## localhost2005

Debian скрипт для мониторинга работы эмулятора + вывод информации в Web 




> #!/usr/bin/env python
> 
> import argparse, os, sys, socket, subprocess 
> from http.server import HTTPServer, BaseHTTPRequestHandler
> 
> lsusb = (os.popen("lsusb | grep Aladdin").read())
> lsusb = lsusb.replace('Bus','<br />Bus')
> 
> hasplm = subprocess.Popen("systemctl status hasplm", shell=True, stdout=subprocess.PIPE).stdout.read()
> ...

----------


## Pependos

Господа-коллеги, неожиданно столкнулся сейчас с проблемой запуска, причём ещё в пятницу всё стартовало без проблем, но там наверняка были какие-то обновления (Kubuntu 22.04). Запускаю 1С:
/opt/1cv8/common/1cestart
Получаю ошибку:
/opt/1cv8/common/1cestart: /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6: version `*GLIBCXX_3.4.30'* not found (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicuuc.so.70)
Как это победить?

Выхлоп команды _strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBCXX:_
*Скрытый текст*GLIBCXX_3.4
GLIBCXX_3.4.1
GLIBCXX_3.4.2
GLIBCXX_3.4.3
GLIBCXX_3.4.4
GLIBCXX_3.4.5
GLIBCXX_3.4.6
GLIBCXX_3.4.7
GLIBCXX_3.4.8
GLIBCXX_3.4.9
GLIBCXX_3.4.10
GLIBCXX_3.4.11
GLIBCXX_3.4.12
GLIBCXX_3.4.13
GLIBCXX_3.4.14
GLIBCXX_3.4.15
GLIBCXX_3.4.16
GLIBCXX_3.4.17
GLIBCXX_3.4.18
GLIBCXX_3.4.19
GLIBCXX_3.4.20
GLIBCXX_3.4.21
GLIBCXX_3.4.22
GLIBCXX_3.4.23
GLIBCXX_3.4.24
GLIBCXX_3.4.25
GLIBCXX_3.4.26
GLIBCXX_3.4.27
GLIBCXX_3.4.28
GLIBCXX_3.4.29
*GLIBCXX_3.4.30*
GLIBCXX_DEBUG_MESSAGE_LENGTH

----------


## redhat2020

> ...неожиданно столкнулся сейчас с проблемой запуска, причём ещё в пятницу всё стартовало без проблем, но там наверняка были какие-то обновления (Kubuntu 22.04).


обновлять что-либо, не почитав предварительно "1)какие изменения? 2)оно мне надо?", оч.плохая практика т.к. часто является причиной fuck-up.
в вашем конкретном случае - надо научиться смотреть по логам "что обновилось и какая версия была до обновления?", затем научиться делать откат обновления (я умею и делал это в CentOS, но как в там убунте - х.3.)

----------


## Pependos

> Господа-коллеги, неожиданно столкнулся сейчас с проблемой запуска, причём ещё в пятницу всё стартовало без проблем, но там наверняка были какие-то обновления (Kubuntu 22.04). Запускаю 1С:
> /opt/1cv8/common/1cestart
> Получаю ошибку:
> /opt/1cv8/common/1cestart: /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6: version `*GLIBCXX_3.4.30'* not found (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicuuc.so.70)
> Как это победить?


Отвечу сам себе, может, кому пригодится:


```
sudo cp /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6
sudo cp /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1302/libstdc++.so.6
```

----------


## Sailas

Добрый день. Появилась идея сделать резервную машину с дампами ключей, которые будут пробрасываться на сервера с 1с. Но идея наткнулась на суровую реальность. Процесс установки по инструкции ув. localhost2005  прошел корректно, устройства видны. 
Вывод *lsusb*


```
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Проблема как у tormozok



> не подскажете, где задается максимальное количество ключей, которое можно раздать. По дефолту только 4


Испробовано на нескольких версиях Debian и Ubuntu, на различных ядрах. Все безрезультатно. Например, текущая машина, с ограничением в 4 устройства

*uname -a*


```
Linux hasp-test 5.10.0-15-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 5.10.120-1 (2022-06-09) x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

*uname -r*


```
5.10.0-15-amd64
```

Кто-нибудь реализовывал подобную схему с использованием более четырех дампов? Есть какие-нибудь идеи? Спасибо

----------


## localhost2005

*TEST HASP 1C v8.3!*

lsusb | grep Aladdin
Bus 007 Device 004: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 006 Device 004: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle

systemctl status hasplm

hasplm.service - Sentinel LM
Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/hasplm.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
Active: active (running) since Tue 2022-06-28 15:53:59 MSK; 1h 33min ago
Process: 336 ExecStart=/usr/bin/hasplm -c /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
Main PID: 345 (hasplm)
Tasks: 1 (limit: 1149)
Memory: 2.1M
CGroup: /system.slice/hasplm.service
345 /usr/bin/hasplm -c /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf

Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 15:53:59 haspkey systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LM...
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 15:53:59 haspkey hasplm[345]: HASP LM v8.30 loaded
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 15:53:59 haspkey systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LM.

systemctl status haspd

haspd.service - LSB: Hasp keys support
Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/haspd; generated)
Active: active (running) since Tue 2022-06-28 16:48:50 MSK; 38min ago
Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
Process: 1430 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/haspd start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
Tasks: 10 (limit: 1149)
Memory: 13.9M
CGroup: /system.slice/haspd.service
1435 aksusbd
1446 hasplmd -s

Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 16:48:50 haspkey systemd[1]: Starting LSB: Hasp keys support...
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 16:48:50 haspkey aksusbd[1435]: loaded, daemon version: 8.23.1.119312, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 16:48:50 haspkey haspd[1430]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 16:48:50 haspkey hasplmd[1446]: HASP LM v25.2.1.119312 loaded
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 16:48:50 haspkey haspd[1430]: Running hasplmd... [ DONE ]
Ð¸ÑŽÐ½ 28 16:48:50 haspkey systemd[1]: Started LSB: Hasp keys support.
*
Делаем раз, два и так далее...*
usbhaspd /root/usbhaspd-001.conf
usbhaspd /root/usbhaspd-002.conf
usbhaspd /root/usbhaspd-003.conf
usbhaspd /root/usbhaspd-004.conf

----------


## Amber67

> Платформа 8.3.21.1302 на 100 юзверей.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wgb...ew?usp=sharing


Платформа 64 или 32?

----------


## Amber67

> Налабала по приведенной инструкции патчер https://dropmefiles.com/ICbTJ  описание внутри, юзайте на здоровье


Обновите ссылку плиз все уже умерло...

----------


## Pependos

> Обновите ссылку плиз все уже умерло...


https://dropmefiles.com/EJKp0

----------

Amber67 (29.06.2022)

----------


## Sailas

Вывод основных команд


```
sailas@hasp-test01:~$ lsusb | grep Aladdin
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0529:0001 Aladdin Knowledge Systems HASP copy protection dongle
sailas@hasp-test01:~$ systemctl status hasplm
● hasplm.service - Sentinel LM
   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/hasplm.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Wed 2022-06-29 07:11:40 UTC; 2min 6s ago
  Process: 809 ExecStart=/usr/bin/hasplm -c /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 889 (hasplm)
    Tasks: 1 (limit: 2283)
   CGroup: /system.slice/hasplm.service
           └─889 /usr/bin/hasplm -c /etc/hasplm/hasplm.conf

Jun 29 07:11:40 hasp-test01 systemd[1]: Starting Sentinel LM...
Jun 29 07:11:40 hasp-test01 systemd[1]: Started Sentinel LM.
Jun 29 07:11:40 hasp-test01 hasplm[889]: HASP LM v8.30 loaded
sailas@hasp-test01:~$ systemctl status haspd
● haspd.service - LSB: Hasp keys support
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/haspd; generated)
   Active: active (running) since Wed 2022-06-29 07:11:42 UTC; 2min 27s ago
     Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
  Process: 777 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/haspd start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
    Tasks: 10 (limit: 2283)
   CGroup: /system.slice/haspd.service
           ├─890 aksusbd
           └─954 hasplmd -s
sailas@hasp-test01:~$ systemctl status usbhaspd.service
● usbhaspd.service - Usbhasp daemon
   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/usbhaspd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (running) since Wed 2022-06-29 14:25:54 UTC; 25min ago
 Main PID: 895 (usbhaspd)
    Tasks: 2 (limit: 2283)
   CGroup: /system.slice/usbhaspd.service
           ├─895 /bin/bash /usr/bin/usbhaspd
           └─960 /usr/bin/usbhasp /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app03clients.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app03server.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app04clients.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app04server /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app05clients.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app05server.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app06clients.json /etc/usbhaspd/keys/app06server.json

Jun 29 14:25:56 hasp1991 usbhaspd[895]: usbhasp[960]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
Jun 29 14:25:56 hasp1991 usbhasp[960]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
Jun 29 14:25:56 hasp1991 usbhaspd[895]: usbhasp[960]: Port 3 is disabled.
Jun 29 14:25:56 hasp1991 usbhasp[960]: Port 3 is disabled.
Jun 29 14:25:56 hasp1991 usbhaspd[895]: usbhasp[960]: Set device on port 3 address = 4
Jun 29 14:25:56 hasp1991 usbhasp[960]: Set device on port 3 address = 4
Jun 29 14:25:57 hasp1991 usbhaspd[895]: usbhasp[960]: Port 4 is disabled.
Jun 29 14:25:57 hasp1991 usbhasp[960]: Port 4 is disabled.
Jun 29 14:25:57 hasp1991 usbhaspd[895]: usbhasp[960]: Set device on port 4 address = 5
Jun 29 14:25:57 hasp1991 usbhasp[960]: Set device on port 4 address = 5

Jun 29 07:11:40 hasp-test01 systemd[1]: Starting LSB: Hasp keys support...
Jun 29 07:11:40 hasp-test01 aksusbd[890]: loaded, daemon version: 8.23.1.119312, key API (USB) version: 3.88 (parallel driver not available)
Jun 29 07:11:40 hasp-test01 haspd[777]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
Jun 29 07:11:41 hasp-test01 haspd[777]: Running hasplmd... [ DONE ]
Jun 29 07:11:41 hasp-test01 hasplmd[954]: HASP LM v25.2.1.119312 loaded
Jun 29 07:11:42 hasp-test01 systemd[1]: Started LSB: Hasp keys support.
```

Вывод при запуске *usbhaspd*


```
usbhasp[1863]: Loaded key 0: '1С:Предприятие 8.3 КОРП. Клиентская лицензия на 500 рабочих мест (USB)', Created: 12/05/2022 10:00
usbhasp[1863]: Loaded key 1: '1С:Предприятие 8.3 КОРП. Лицензия на сервер (x86-64)(USB)', Created: 12/05/2022 10:00
usbhasp[1863]: Loaded key 2: '1С:Предприятие 8.3 КОРП. Клиентская лицензия на 500 рабочих мест (USB)', Created: 12/05/2022 10:00
usbhasp[1863]: Loaded key 3: '1С:Предприятие 8.3 КОРП. Лицензия на сервер (x86-64)(USB)', Created: 12/05/2022 10:00
usbhasp[1863]: USB device created usb_vhci_hcd.1 (bus# 4)
usbhasp[1863]: Port 1 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 1 connected.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 2 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 2 connected.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 3 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 3 connected.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 4 is powered on -> connecting device.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 4 connected.
usbhasp[1863]: Port 1 is disabled.
usbhasp[1863]: Set device on port 1 address = 2
usbhasp[1863]: Port 2 is disabled.
usbhasp[1863]: Set device on port 2 address = 3
usbhasp[1863]: Port 3 is disabled.
usbhasp[1863]: Set device on port 3 address = 4
usbhasp[1863]: Port 4 is disabled.
usbhasp[1863]: Set device on port 4 address = 5
```

Меня смущает вывод *ls /sys/devices/platform/ | grep vh*
как будто я не могу создать больше контроллеров


```
usb_vhci_hcd.0
```

Но больше всего смущает вывод *nano /usr/bin/usbhaspd*
Из того, что можно разобрать


```
USB (usb_vhci_fetch_work) failed: %s.
Port %d is powered on -> connecting device. USB (usb_vhci_port_connect), port %d failed: %s.
USB (usb_vhci_port_reset_done) port %d failed: %s.
USB (usb_vhci_port_resumed), port %d failed: %s.
USB (usb_vhci_fetch_data) port %d failed: %s.
Set device on port %d address = %d
USB (usb_vhci_giveback), port %d failed: %s.
Got invalid work for port, type %d
Wrong port number %hhu
Port %d is powered off.
Port %d connected.
Port %d is suspended.
Port %d is disabled.
Wrong device address %hhu
Received signal to stop.
?hd^@usbhasp^@Error %s loading keyfile %s.
Error parsing key file %s
Can't catch SIGINT
Unable to setsid.
Usage: #%s [-d] keyfile1.json ... keyfile%d.json
Loaded key %d: '%s', Created: %s
Unable to create USB device. Is vhci_hcd driver loaded?
USB device created %s (bus# %d)
Unable to fork off parent process.
Unable to fork for the second time.
USB device removed %s (bus# %d)
No keys loaded. Nothing to emulate.
```

Извиняюсь за стену текста, но устал бороться с проблемой. Самое обидное, что один раз все собралось и работало на vm без ограничений и лишнего шаманства, но машина благополучно похерена в истории

----------


## nastrip

Умерло все, выложите еще раз, заранее спасибо

----------


## Pependos

> Умерло все, выложите еще раз, заранее спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/wYVYB

----------


## HPDX2300

> Изделие также прекрасно падает если hasplm поднимается на Linux, а на сратых виндах если поднять hasplm, тоды не падает.
> Может я чего не догоняю?


Есть подозрение, что hasplm для Linux оч.старый и не все функции реализованы - изделие обнаруживает неправильный ответ и делает себе сепуку.
Вчера дебажил HASP-API при обмене с виндовым hasplm+multikey, обнаружил отсутствие в унипатче реализации сервиса 68h, там делов-то на пару часиков и унипатч начнет правильно эмулировать сетевой HASP-API (он и щас его эмулирует ,но в диалоге "About" не отображается число спартанцев сетевого ключа - за это в сетевом HASP-API отвечает сервис 68h).
По ходу дела возникает идейка - внедрить унипатч в hasplm для Linux-x64, это гораздо проще, чем допиливать эмулятор VHCI_HCD.
Прям щас копаю в направлении "заменить в линуксовом HASP-API функции работы с локальным USB-ключём на чтение из дампа ключа"

----------

BabyChild (07.07.2022), localhost2005 (11.07.2022), Pependos (07.07.2022), redhat2020 (07.07.2022), Serg2008t (10.07.2022), vovashulga (07.07.2022)

----------


## holmes

Надеюсь хорошее изделие сделаешь из hasplm

----------


## HPDX2300

Небольшое наблюдение за изделием в IDA-7.7:
сборка 8.3.8-2137-linux-x64 когда общается с эмулем VHCI_HCD падает через 120сек из-за "нарушение защиты памяти при чтении по адресу 0000000000000000".
На одной из функций, назовем её wrp_HASPAPI64_L3, поставлена BP, которая не останавливает дебагер, а только выполняет небольшой IDC-скрипт (в поле Condition):


```
Exec ("date +%s.%N > /tmp/mytime.tim");
auto h = fopen("/tmp/mytime.tim", "r");
auto time = readstr(h);
fclose(h);
msg("time=%s  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=%d; event_tid=%d\n", time, edi, get_event_tid());
```

Оно выводит системное время в формате "секунды.наносекунды", затем "HASP4 ServiceID" (в рег. edi) и номер потока выполнения.
На закладке "Выхлоп" ("Output") читаем:


```
7FBAA8591711: thread has started (tid=4465) 1cv8
time=1657393695.130697342
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=1; event_tid=4456
time=1657393695.150832721
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=5; event_tid=4456
time=1657393695.166035010
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=50; event_tid=4456
time=1657393695.177592245
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=50; event_tid=4456
time=1657393695.188610014
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=6; event_tid=4456
time=1657393695.201090411
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=50; event_tid=4456
time=1657393695.212710415
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=50; event_tid=4456
time=1657393697.051191723
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=60; event_tid=4456
time=1657393697.089376602
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=6; event_tid=4456
time=1657393697.151858096
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=50; event_tid=4456
time=1657393697.166814231
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=6; event_tid=4456
time=1657393820.024077498
  event:call wrp_HASPAPI64_L3; arg SvcID=60; event_tid=4490
7FBA74A4DD79: got SIGSEGV signal (Segmentation violation) (exc.code b, tid 4490)
```

падение на втором вызове SvcID=60 и в другом потоке (event_tid=4490) - в нём же и крах (tid 4490)
есть в "Basic HASP API Services" два сервиса 60 и 61, взаимно обратные:
Service 60: HaspEncodeData; Description: Encodes data via a connected HASP key.
Service 61: HaspDecodeData; Description: Decodes data via a connected HASP key.

потом посмотрю на подробности (входные и выходные данные) и сравню их при работе через унипатч.
Есть подозрение, что грабельки лежат в реализации Service 60 HaspEncodeData.

----------

redhat2020 (10.07.2022), Serg2008t (10.07.2022), vovashulga (10.07.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Предвидя замечание "а чё такую древность 8.3.08-2137.lnx64 дебажить???", докладываю: есть причины, но тут не хочу писать (сектанты же читают это)
Если посмотреть в бэкбейс на реализацию "Service 5 HaspStatus"
(цитата о нём из мануала "HASP Programmer’s Guide":
Description: Check the type of HASP connected to the computer. Also check to which port the key is connected.
...Return Values:
...Par4: HASP Object Version – The current API version.)
, то увидим


```
8.3.08-2137.lnx64
398BCD: 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version

8.3.20-1363.lnx64
5B83BD: 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version

8.3.20-1710.lnx64
5C379D: 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version

8.3.20-1838.lnx64
5C4E1D 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00   mov dword ptr [r8+34h], 233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version

8.3.16-1296.lnx64
50CD3D: 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version

8.3.21-1140.lnx64
5F054D: 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version

8.3.22-1368.lnx64
5EDE4D: 41 C7 40 34 3C 23 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],233Ch ; 233Ch = 9020. HASP API version
```

и в винде и в макоси "всё те же куриные яйца, тока вид сбоку" - HASP API не менялся от 8.3.08 до 8.3.22



```
8.3.08-2137.macos x64
39105D: 41 C7 40 34 54 24 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],2454h ; 2454h = 9300. HASP API VERSION

8.3.22-1368.macos x64
59273D: 41 C7 40 34 54 24 00 00  mov dword ptr [r8+34h],2454h ; 2454h = 9300. HASP API VERSION
```



```
8.2.19-130.win64
offset=18AB1D: C7 43 34 54 24 00 00  mov dword ptr [rbx+34h],2454h ; 2454h = 9300. HASP API version

8.3.20-1479.win64
offset=8128Dh: C7 43 34 54 24 00 00  mov dword ptr [rbx+34h],2454h ; 2454h = 9300. HASP API version
```

----------

redhat2020 (10.07.2022), Serg2008t (10.07.2022), vovashulga (10.07.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

Как я предположил ранее - реализация Service 60 HaspEncodeData в эмуляторе VHCI_HCD "кривая", ниже показано что я увидел в отладчике на входе и выходе Service 60.

Первый вызов по содержанию буфера памяти для входных данных (24h байт) не отличается от второго.
Эмулятор VHCI_HCD на первом вызове Service 60 HaspEncodeData также выдаст неверный результат в буфере, но это не будет иметь последствий в виде быстрого краха.
Последующие вызовы Service 60 HaspEncodeData идут без повторений вх.данных, и размер данных в буфере немного больше - 0х30.

вот что делает унипатч:
2-й вызов Service 3Ch=60



```
BEFORE CALL
аргументы функции hasp()
7FE27F31B200: 00 00 00 00 ; 000000000=Par1 - must be 0 (not used)
7FE27F31B204: 24 00 00 00 ; 00000024h=Par2 - Buffer size. The size in bytes of the buffer to be encoded.
7FE27F31B208: E2 7F 00 00 ; 00007FE2h=Par3 - high dword address of the buffer
7FE27F31B20C: 00 EF B6 70 ; 70B6EF00h=Par4 - low dword address of the buffer

данные в buffer: (8-2137-lnx64 basic.so+0x01AB84E0)
7FE270B6EF00: 49 33 F6 33 DF 6B AB 1C 34 3F 51 71 F4 E7 EF 4E
7FE270B6EF10: 39 E7 AF C7 59 64 C9 8E 44 B0 4E 3D 6C 23 C7 B6
7FE270B6EF20: 56 BD E9 35

AFTER CALL
аргументы функции hasp()
7FE27F31B200: 00 00 00 00 ; 000000000=Par1
7FE27F31B204: 24 00 00 00 ; 00000024h=Par2
7FE27F31B208: 00 00 00 00 ; 000000000=Par3 (return value) Status. A code indicating the status of the operation (0==success)
7FE27F31B20C: 00 EF B6 70 ; 70B6EF00h        

данные в buffer: (8-2137-lnx64 basic.so+0x01AB8504)
7FE270B6EF00: 75 B3 DF 68 A5 2D F5 23 71 76 D8 85 0D 93 2E AF
7FE270B6EF10: 21 1B CF 94 43 6D B4 38 BE C2 08 FD C3 04 1D 58
7FE270B6EF20: AD A9 40 8E
```

вот эти записи в скобках:
buffer: (8-2137-lnx64 basic.so+0x01AB84E0)
buffer: (8-2137-lnx64 basic.so+0x01AB8504)
означают, что входные данные в буфере, и выходные данные в буфере находятся рядом (сперва вх.данные, сразу после них выходные) в модуле "васик" - после плюса указано смещение в файле

вот что делает VHCI_HCD:
2-й вызов Service 3Ch=60



```
BEFORE CALL
аргументы функции hasp()
7F0D04781220: 00 00 00 00 ; 000000000=Par1 - must be 0 (not used)
7F0D04781224: 24 00 00 00 ; 00000024h=Par2 - Buffer size. The size in bytes of the buffer to be encoded.
7F0D04781228: 0D 7F 00 00 ; 00007F0Dh=Par3 - high dword address of the buffer
7F0D0478122C: 10 13 75 44 ; 44751310h=Par4 - low dword address of the buffer

данные в buffer:
7F0D44751310: 49 33 F6 33 DF 6B AB 1C 34 3F 51 71 F4 E7 EF 4E
7F0D44751320: 39 E7 AF C7 59 64 C9 8E 44 B0 4E 3D 6C 23 C7 B6
7F0D44751330: 56 BD E9 35

AFTER CALL
аргументы функции hasp()
7F0D04781220: 00 00 00 00
7F0D04781224: 24 00 00 00
7F0D04781228: 00 00 00 00 ; 000000000=Par3 (return value) Status. A code indicating the status of the operation (0==success)
7F0D0478122C: 10 13 75 44

данные в buffer:
7F0D44751310: 53 5C 98 B5 9A ED DE D8 01 A0 AC E7 6A E0 BF 0C
7F0D44751320: 27 87 78 D4 DF E2 3A 82 EE 30 DA C9 73 9E 4D D2
7F0D44751330: E8 1D 2E A5
```

входные данные для Service 60 HaspEncodeData в модуле "васик" найдены с помощью МС - поиском по всем файлам цепочки байт (надо включить "Search for content" и "Regular expression", а цепочку байт писать так \x49\x33\xF6\x33\xDF.......)

Можно сделать последнее предположение - неправильные результаты работы Service 60 HaspEncodeData могут быть связаны с опечатками в дампе ключа - ошибка в одном символе может быть фатальной, хотя, я не знаю алгоритма шифрования т.к. не анализировал код исходников.

----------

noname1902 (07.09.2022), redhat2020 (11.07.2022), Serg2008t (11.07.2022), vovashulga (11.07.2022)

----------


## ZevSua

> Налабала по приведенной инструкции патчер https://dropmefiles.com/ICbTJ  описание внутри, юзайте на здоровье


По какой именно?? А то здесь инструкций последнее время от каждого утюга, - мама не горюй.

мне просто надо чтоб заработало и на 8.3.16 и на новых. А по ним то одна там не работает то вторая на другом , то через некоторое время виснет я хз

----------


## HPDX2300

> Сделала всё как в мануалах нарисовано, а 1С падает в разных местах "Ключ больше не доступен" или вообще в "Process 3554 (1cv8) of user 1000 dumped core", с родным USB ключом ничего не вываливается, значит вывод надо USBHASP пилить который что-то не так отвечает, есть в природе что рабочее, чтобы не падало?


Посмотрел исходники USBHASP (a.k.a. usb_vhci_hcd) - возникает вопрос: "этот эмулятор ваабче используется кем-то для изделия секты 'АднаСекта' ?"
Только у holmes не получилось его попользовать, или все остальные просто промолчали о своих неудачах?

----------

holmes (15.07.2022), noname1902 (07.09.2022), redhat2020 (14.07.2022), vovashulga (14.07.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> По какой именно?? мне просто надо чтоб заработало и на 8.3.16 и на новых.


надо было пару страниц назад почитать, т.е. сбыча твоих мечт на 85 стр. упомянута

----------

noname1902 (07.09.2022), redhat2020 (14.07.2022), vovashulga (14.07.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Посмотрел исходники USBHASP (a.k.a. usb_vhci_hcd) - возникает вопрос: "этот эмулятор ваабче используется кем-то для изделия секты 'АднаСекта' ?"
> Только у holmes не получилось его попользовать, или все остальные просто промолчали о своих неудачах?


всётаки USBHASP (a.k.a. usb_vhci_hcd) у некоторых работает месяцами и не жужжит. Придется мне погрузиться в реализацию Service 60 HaspEncodeData в унипатче, чтобы понять "от каких данных в дампе ключа зависит результат?"

----------

noname1902 (07.09.2022), redhat2020 (15.07.2022), vovashulga (14.07.2022)

----------


## holmes

Самое интересное, что под сратыми виндами ключи работают и ничего не падает и эти же ключи приводят в краш один-Ц платформу на линуксе.

----------


## ViktorBondarev

У кого нибудь реально получилось сделать так, чтобы клиентские лицензии с эмулятора раздавались по сети, а не только через сервер приложений 1С? На линукс, конечно.
Я весь моск себе сломал уже )))

----------


## Amber67

Я пришел к такому "кривому" решению - на сервере с центос поднята вирт.машина с хп на ней идет раздача клиентских лицензий по сети, а на самом сервере стоит эмулятор хаспа для серверной платформы...

----------


## ViktorBondarev

Душа требует более красивого решения )))))

----------


## Amber67

> Душа требует более красивого решения )))))


По крайней мере сервак робит, лицензии раздаются.... 1с не падает!!! и ни чего ломать не надо....

----------


## sharabdin

обновите пожалуйста ссылку еще раз, умерла уже.

----------


## sharabdin

> https://dropmefiles.com/wYVYB


Пожалуйста перезалейте, если не сложно.

----------


## vovashulga

> Пожалуйста перезалейте, если не сложно.


см.стр.85

----------


## Pependos

> Пожалуйста перезалейте, если не сложно.


https://dropmefiles.com/HiHxW

----------


## Pependos

Повтор

----------


## ZX Fan

> Отвечу сам себе, может, кому пригодится:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo cp /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6
> sudo cp /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1302/libstdc++.so.6
> ```



Советую немного по-другому:
[/CODE]sudo mv /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1393/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1393/libstdc++.so.6.BAK
sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1393/libstdc++.so.6
sudo mv /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6.BAK
sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 /opt/1cv8/common/libstdc++.so.6[/CODE]

так правильнее: и сохраним резервные копии библиотек от 1С, и на верные библиотеки сделаем символьную ссылку - поможет потом при обновлении.

----------


## holmes

Ну вот теперь на версии 8.3.21.1484 не работает эта метода через dd.

----------


## holmes

на версии 8.3.21.1484 не работает dd

----------


## asotel

ошибочное

----------


## HPDX2300

> на версии 8.3.21.1484 не работает dd


всё надо делать осознанно, а не в режиме "копи-пасте-энтер"
уже для версии 22-1368 надо было патчить заголовок по смещению 0x44, а не 0x7C как захардкодено в пред. патчере ("mm[0x7C] = 7")
именно поэтому в последнем unipatch.py добавил анализ заголовка файла для автомагического нахождения LOAD-сегмента с аттрибутами R-X, эти последние меняются на RWX.
в тексте  unipatch.py оставлена подсказка: "# WTF? "to smoke": 'man 5 elf'"
выхлоп unipatch.py:


```
$ ./unipatch.py
e_phoff = 0x40
e_phentsize = 0x38
e_phnum = 0x7
p_type=0x1, p_flags=0x5
mm[0x44] := 7  <====== вот оно, изменение аттр. сегмента (было p_flags=0x5, стало p_flags=0x7)
patching  /home/user/tmp/1sec/8.3.21/21-1484.prod/backbas.so  at offset=0x5f1550
```

есть мысля разделить патч на два - один для сервера, другой для клиента, каждый эмулирует 1 ключ, тогда отпадает нужда патчить заголовок

----------

Alexabrus (03.09.2022), noname1902 (07.09.2022), redhat2020 (25.08.2022), vovashulga (25.08.2022)

----------


## Amber67

> У кого нибудь реально получилось сделать так, чтобы клиентские лицензии с эмулятора раздавались по сети, а не только через сервер приложений 1С? На линукс, конечно.
> Я весь моск себе сломал уже )))


В итоге я ее все же победил на виртуалке (мост)... лицензии по сетке раздаются, серверная часть робит нормально, клиент на сервере вроде не падает!!!

----------


## HPDX2300

> В итоге я ее все же победил на виртуалке (мост)... лицензии по сетке раздаются, серверная часть робит нормально, клиент на сервере вроде не падает!!!


клиент, наверное, ТОНКИЙ (для Упр.Форм)? Толстый клиент грохнется через 120сек, если общался при запуске с парочкой HASPLM + эмуль VHCI_HCD.

----------

noname1902 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Amber67

> клиент, наверное, ТОНКИЙ (для Упр.Форм)? Толстый клиент грохнется через 120сек, если общался при запуске с парочкой HASPLM + эмуль VHCI_HCD.


Centos 7, 1с 8.3.20.1914 (клиент толстый), лицензии выдал сервер, база бух. 3.0.116.27 (старая...) под постгре... запущено параллельно 2 клиента Виндовс и Линукс... гонял минут 50 отчеты на этих 2х клиентах... полет нормальный... падений не наблюдал...

----------


## Amber67

> клиент, наверное, ТОНКИЙ (для Упр.Форм)? Толстый клиент грохнется через 120сек, если общался при запуске с парочкой HASPLM + эмуль VHCI_HCD.


Centos 7, 1с 8.3.20.1914 (клиент толстый), лицензии выдал сервер, база бух. 3.0.116.27 (старая...) под постгре... запущено параллельно 2 клиента Виндовс и Линукс... гонял минут 50 отчеты на этих 2х клиентах... полет нормальный... падений не наблюдал...

----------


## Piraniypark

А можете пожалуйста написать подробную инструкцию для rpm? У меня Alt linux.

----------


## holmes

для версии 8.3.21.1484 Радуемся

----------

MicroWin (16.09.2022)

----------


## Piraniypark

> для версии 8.3.21.1484 Радуемся


А инструкцию дадите?

----------


## holmes

запустить файл и прога выдаст формат командной строки.

----------


## Amber67

> А можете пожалуйста написать подробную инструкцию для rpm? У меня Alt linux.


Чуть позже, почему то на некоторых релизах в Центос не создается скрипты запуска 1с... надо разобраться с этим ньюансом...

----------


## zhake27

Мне тоже скините патч.

----------


## Piraniypark

Пожалуйста скиньте все все что нужно для Ubuntu 22 и инструкцию. А то полноценного ничего нет. То файлы больше не раздаются, то инструкции нет.  Раньше пользовался "FullHaspEmul", но последние релизы не работают.

----------


## MicroWin

> для версии 8.3.21.1484 Радуемся


недоступен, перезалей пожалуйста

----------


## holmes

Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся

----------

MicroWin (16.09.2022), Pependos (14.09.2022)

----------


## vaganovsp

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Как установить или пропатчить. Скачал, распаковал, попытался двойным щелчком запустить файл 1c8_up, но ничего не происходит, остальные файлы не трогал. Через командную строку файл 1c8_up тоже не запускается.  Инструкцию пожалуйста!!!

----------


## vaganovsp

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Как установить или пропатчить. Скачал, распаковал, попытался двойным щелчком запустить файл 1c8_up, но ничего не происходит, остальные файлы не трогал. Через командную строку файл 1c8_up тоже не запускается.  Инструкцию пожалуйста!!!

----------


## holmes

Можно более подробно что выводится на экран в консоли?

----------


## vaganovsp

> Можно более подробно что выводится на экран в консоли?


Sudo ~/Загрузки/1Cpatcher/1c8_up

P/S Второй день как работаю с Astra Linux поэтому не исключаю, что написал не правильно, поэтому прошу помощи.

----------


## holmes

> Sudo ~/Загрузки/1Cpatcher/1c8_up
> 
> P/S Второй день как работаю с Astra Linux поэтому не исключаю, что написал не правильно, поэтому прошу помощи.


А то что прога выдает где?
Вот это должно быть
1C company Copyright (C) 2022
************ service program

Using this program:
  --file=<backbas.so>
  --fileup=<up64.bin>

----------


## vaganovsp

> А то что прога выдает где?
> Вот это должно быть
> 1C company Copyright (C) 2022
> ************ service program
> 
> Using this program:
>   --file=<backbas.so>
>   --fileup=<up64.bin>


Да, так было написано, но при запуске 1С просит лицензию.

----------


## vaganovsp

> А то что прога выдает где?
> Вот это должно быть
> 1C company Copyright (C) 2022
> ************ service program
> 
> Using this program:
>   --file=<backbas.so>
>   --fileup=<up64.bin>


Да, так было написано, но при запуске 1С просит лицензию.

----------


## MicroWin

тоже самое, не работает патч. или как то подругому надо устанавливать

----------


## MicroWin

у меня так же, и просит лицензию

----------


## MicroWin

у меня так же, и просит лицензию
microwin@Win:~$ sudo '/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/1c8_up' 
1C company Copyright (C) 2022
Updater licensed keys service program

Using this program:
  --file=<backbas.so>
  --fileup=<up64.bin>

----------


## MicroWin

у меня так же, и просит лицензию
microwin@Win:~$ sudo '/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/1c8_up' 
1C company Copyright (C) 2022
Updater licensed keys service program

Using this program:
  --file=<backbas.so>
  --fileup=<up64.bin>

----------


## KennySP00

AH00052: child pid 11714 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
Веб модуль падает с ошибкой. Изделие версии - 8.3.21.1484

----------


## KennySP00

AH00052: child pid 11714 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
Веб модуль падает с ошибкой. Изделие версии - 8.3.21.1484

----------


## HPDX2300

> AH00052: child pid 11714 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
> Веб модуль падает с ошибкой. Изделие версии - 8.3.21.1484


в процитированном посте информации ноль - в этом случае никто кроме тебя тебе не поможет.
Надо бы тебе подучить матчасть и научиться извлекать из логов информацию, относящуюся к событию "Segmentation fault (11)"
Чтобы привести пример того, что следует писать в таких случаях, я заставил грохнуться толстого клиента, поредактировав backbas.so
Сразу после краха выполнил в терминале команду dmesg и скопировал сюда инфу о падении (там ключевое слово - segfault)


```
[ 3762.915475 ] 1cv8[4042]: segfault at 7ffe7ba91000 ip 00007f2a428e5979 sp 00007ffe7ba8d7f8 error 4 in backbas.so[7f2a422f2000+96a000]
```

выхлоп dmesg - это минимум того, что требуется написать.

----------

KennySP00 (16.09.2022), redhat2020 (18.09.2022), vovashulga (16.09.2022)

----------


## KennySP00

> в процитированном посте информации ноль - в этом случае никто кроме тебя тебе не поможет.
> Надо бы тебе подучить матчасть и научиться извлекать из логов информацию, относящуюся к событию "Segmentation fault (11)"
> Чтобы привести пример того, что следует писать в таких случаях, я заставил грохнуться толстого клиента, поредактировав backbas.so
> Сразу после краха выполнил в терминале команду dmesg и скопировал сюда инфу о падении (там ключевое слово - segfault)
> 
> 
> ```
> [ 3762.915475 ] 1cv8[4042]: segfault at 7ffe7ba91000 ip 00007f2a428e5979 sp 00007ffe7ba8d7f8 error 4 in backbas.so[7f2a422f2000+96a000]
> ```
> ...


Согласен, поступил не профессионально.
Я просто "уведомил", не проверив всё детально.

*Простите за дезинформацию*, как я понимаю apache2 модуль подгружает только при запуске, и далее я удаляю 1С, а он все равно работает. (да же с пустым каталогом /opt)
(/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/wsap24.so), т.ё. пробуя патчи, я не перезапускал Apache2.

Попробовал - https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post749612 , работает, проверено на файловой версии Apache2 (/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/wsap24.so)

*"питон" версия* - Работает!

./unipatch.py
mm[0x44] += PF_W
patching  /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/backbas.so  at offset=0x5f1550

Запись из DMESG (Вдруг это пригодится)

apache2[4008103]: segfault at 849 ip 00007fa4b3c0847e sp 00007ffed602e660 error 4 in libc.so.6[7fa4b3b8b000+195000]
Code: 98 13 00 e8 04 b9 ff ff 0f 1f 40 00 f3 0f 1e fa 48 85 ff 0f 84 bb 00 00 00 55 48 8d 77 f0 53 48 83 ec 18 48 8b 1d 92 39 17 00 <48> 8b 47 f8 64 8b 2b a8 02 75 57 48 8b 15 18 39 17 00 64 48 83 3a

apache2[4021088]: segfault at 849 ip 00007fed1bc5a47e sp 00007ffeff739380 error 4 in libc.so.6[7fed1bbdd000+195000]
Code: 98 13 00 e8 04 b9 ff ff 0f 1f 40 00 f3 0f 1e fa 48 85 ff 0f 84 bb 00 00 00 55 48 8d 77 f0 53 48 83 ec 18 48 8b 1d 92 39 17 00 <48> 8b 47 f8 64 8b 2b a8 02 75 57 48 8b 15 18 39 17 00 64 48 83 3a

apache2[4048755]: segfault at 849 ip 00007efdb8d6147e sp 00007ffe683743b0 error 4 in libc.so.6[7efdb8ce4000+195000]
[Fri Sep 16 10:43:15 2022] Code: 98 13 00 e8 04 b9 ff ff 0f 1f 40 00 f3 0f 1e fa 48 85 ff 0f 84 bb 00 00 00 55 48 8d 77 f0 53 48 83 ec 18 48 8b 1d 92 39 17 00 <48> 8b 47 f8 64 8b 2b a8 02 75 57 48 8b 15 18 39 17 00 64 48 83 3a


P.S. 
Решение на Python элегантно, ваш "проект", есть в git*** ?
Хотел бы подписаться)

----------


## HPDX2300

> как я понимаю apache2 модуль подгружает только при запуске, и далее я удаляю 1С, а он все равно работает. (да же с пустым каталогом /opt)
> (/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/wsap24.so), т.ё. пробуя патчи, я не перезапускал Apache2.


для unix-подобных систем это закономерно. Например, запусти толстого клиента 8.3.21.1484, затем, не завершая процесса толстого клиента, удали все файлы из папки /opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/.




> Запись из DMESG (Вдруг это пригодится)
> далее три одинаковые записи
> 
> 
> ```
> apache2[4008103]: segfault at 849 ip 00007fa4b3c0847e sp 00007ffed602e660 error 4 in libc.so.6[7fa4b3b8b000+195000]
> Code: 98 13 00 e8 04 b9 ff ff 0f 1f 40 00 f3 0f 1e fa 48 85 ff 0f 84 bb 00 00 00 55 48 8d 77 f0 53 48 83 ec 18 48 8b 1d 92 39 17 00 <48> 8b 47 f8 64 8b 2b a8 02 75 57 48 8b 15 18 39 17 00 64 48 83 3a
> ```


чтение памяти из области, доступной только ядру: "at 849"
крах происходит в недрах системной либы libc.so.6. её base_address=0x7fa4b3b8b000
после Code: процитирована последовательность байт из файла возле места ошибки, позиция первого байта машинного кода операции, вызвавшей сбой, выделена угловыми скобками: 17 00 <48> 8b 47
[48 8b 47 f8] дизасcемблируется в команду "mov rax,[rdi-8]"

----------

redhat2020 (18.09.2022), vovashulga (16.09.2022)

----------


## Ольга_tmp

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## holmes

радуемся

----------


## Ольга_tmp

это для 8.3.21.1484, верно?

----------


## Untiring

Ввожу sudo '/opt/1cv8/x86_64/8.3.21.1484/1c8_up' в ответ "команда не найдена". Как правильно написать?

----------


## olegtelec

> радуемся


Не вводите людей в заблуждение!
Если создали двойной архив, так делайте пароль одинаковым для обеих.
Либо пусть будет разным, но тогда его тоже упоминайте.
И еще в файле был readme! Где он теперь?

----------


## ggmarkes

> радуемся


Комрады, перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## bav69

Все работает прекрасно, за одним исключением. Если запустить 1С на той же машине где установлен патч, то 1С действительно не работает больше нескольких минут. Но если на машине с патчем запустить сервер, то все сетевые машины будут работать без всяких ограничений. Проверено на Debian 10 + Postgres. Если запускаешь 1С на Debian - вылет через несколько минут. Все остальные клиенты работают без всяких ограничений.

----------


## noname190A

> Если запустить 1С на той же машине где установлен патч, то 1С действительно не работает больше нескольких минут


"установлен патч" говоришь? понять невозможно, оч.похоже на "сапоги всмятку". патч не устанавливают, его накладывают (применяют) т.к. это "заплатка" т.е. изменение в каком-то файле.
устанавливают эмулятор, типа usb_vhci_hcd.
пиши яснее, не забудь указать версию платформы.
"кто ясно мыслит - ясно излагает" (так говорил профессор в моей альма-матер)

----------


## lazarsr

> Комрады, перезалейте пожалуйста!


присоединяюсь к пожеланию, перезалить!

----------


## vetlap

> присоединяюсь к пожеланию, перезалить!


Тоже присоединяюсь

----------


## holmes

Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся

----------

freeraider (25.10.2022), gglvov (25.10.2022), lazarsr (27.10.2022)

----------


## Amber67

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


А список изменений и исправлений можно увидеть?

----------


## holmes

Исправление и изменение, то что теперь не зависит от наличия библиотек у вас в системе.

----------

Amber67 (24.10.2022)

----------


## chilist

архив в архиве. Не дает распаковать, помогите пожалуйста .Пароль 1..3 подходит только для первого архива.

----------


## gglvov

Спасибо большое! Радуемся, вроде все работает!

----------


## lazarsr

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Инструкцию мона?

----------


## olegtelec

> chilist[/B];751276]архив в архиве. Не дает распаковать, помогите пожалуйста .Пароль 1..3 подходит только для первого архива.


Первый - 123, второй - ruboard

----------


## olegtelec

*chilist*



> архив в архиве. Не дает распаковать, помогите пожалуйста .Пароль 1..3 подходит только для первого архива.


Первый - 123, второй - ruboard

----------


## chilist

спасибо за ответы, по паролю разобрался. Не очень понятно как ставить REd murom/Очень прошу по строчки прописать все команды. В линуксе совсем недавно,создатель патча помогал, но что то все ровно не помогло лицензия запрашивается. версия  8.3.22.1603

----------


## eleet

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Перезалейте, пожалуйста, снова..

----------


## olegtelec

> спасибо за ответы, по паролю разобрался. Не очень понятно как ставить REd murom/Очень прошу по строчки прописать все команды. В линуксе совсем недавно,создатель патча помогал, но что то все ровно не помогло лицензия запрашивается. версия  8.3.22.1603


Вот это, что "Не очень понятно как ставить REd murom/Очень прошу по строчки прописать все команды"
Изложите Вашу мысль правильно.

----------


## olegtelec

> спасибо за ответы, по паролю разобрался. Не очень понятно как ставить REd murom/Очень прошу по строчки прописать все команды. В линуксе совсем недавно,создатель патча помогал, но что то все ровно не помогло лицензия запрашивается. версия  8.3.22.1603


Вот это, что?...
"Не очень понятно как ставить REd murom/Очень прошу по строчки прописать все команды"
Изложите Вашу мысль, понятным языком.
Вы хотите установить RED OS MUROM? (странный выбор)
"Очень прошу по строчки прописать все команды". Это об установке OS?

----------


## mangazone

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------


## Toomad

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Перезалейте плиз:)

----------


## Toomad

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Перезалейти плииииз)

----------


## olegtelec

*Toomad*
Проверьте личку!

----------

Toomad (07.11.2022)

----------


## Toomad

https://dropmefiles.com/jKY1D залил готовый скрипт python, у меня на Ubuntu 22.04 с платформой 8.3.22.1672 х64 полёт нормальный уже 30 минут. Сервер использую для публикации 4х разных файловых баз через Apache. Инструкция внутри.

----------

Akrobs (08.11.2022), detect (07.11.2022), minrei (17.11.2022)

----------


## Gabbana12

> https://dropmefiles.com/jKY1D залил готовый скрипт python, у меня на Ubuntu 22.04 с платформой 8.3.22.1672 х64 полёт нормальный уже 30 минут. Сервер использую для публикации 4х разных файловых баз через Apache. Инструкция внутри.


Это должно лежать в директории с 1С, там, где backbas.so? Какое количество лицензий тут доступно? И возможно ли это использовать на отдельном сервере лицензирования (у меня микросервисная архитектура)?

----------


## Toomad

> Это должно лежать в директории с 1С, там, где backbas.so? Какое количество лицензий тут доступно? И возможно ли это использовать на отдельном сервере лицензирования (у меня микросервисная архитектура)?


1) Да где и backbas.so, я на всякий случай делал копию этого файла вручную. 2) 100 лицензией. 3) Думаю, что нет, потому что это не эмулятор HASP.

----------


## newcss

На лицензии слетела лицензия, поделитесь инструкцией в личку пжл.

----------


## Toomad

Выкладываю новую ссылку https://dropmefiles.com/9ireF, инструкция внутри.

----------

newcss (15.11.2022), tinvul (16.11.2022)

----------


## alberth88

> Выкладываю новую ссылку https://dropmefiles.com/9ireF, инструкция внутри.


Добрый день, ошибка выходит на платформе 8.3.20.2180:
SyntaxError: Non-UTF-8 code starting with '\xac' in file backbas.so on line 2, but no encoding declared; see http://python.org/dev/peps/pep-0263/ for details

----------


## SolaRinEKB

> Выкладываю новую ссылку https://dropmefiles.com/9ireF, инструкция внутри.


На платформах 8.3.22.1672 и 8.3.22.1704 патчится, но выкидывает либо с ошибкой, либо через раз ругается, что "Вы стали жертвой подделки программного обеспечения"

----------


## erkov

А кто-нибудь может поделиться дампами ключей в json формате, пока нормально не работает пропатченым backbas.so. Хочу попробовать поставить эмуль на отдельный сервер и прокинуть ключи до сервера через usbredirect.

----------


## erkov

Отбой, нашел!

----------


## detect

Блокируем интернет на сервере и чистим кэш там же. Работает 1672 по последнему

----------


## newcss

> Блокируем интернет на сервере и чистим кэш там же. Работает 1672 по последнему


Прошу прощения, кеш чего? И как его почистить?

----------


## detect

Сервера, mc например в каталоге /home

----------


## manavich

> Изменения и исправления, password ruboard, радуемся


Добрый день. Можете загрузить файл ещё раз, пожалуйста?

----------


## newcss

Как ограничить доступ в интернет - https://habr.com/ru/post/82933/ 
Кому ограничивать доступ - https://1s-on.ru/proverka-rabochih-p...a-1s-na-linux/

----------

mangazone (15.11.2022)

----------


## vomad

> Отбой, нашел!


Так ссылочкой поделитесь :) У меня та же виртуалка Debian pycelle с ключом сервера и ключом на 50. Работает уже год. Но в нынешней ситуации ключ сервера x64 почему-то не работает, прокинутый через USB-redirector, все равно вылетает сообщение о подделке. У вас в этой виртуалке ключ сервера работает?
Есть подозрение, что дамп серверного ключа в черном списке теперь :(

----------


## Spiller26

> Так ссылочкой поделитесь :) У меня та же виртуалка Debian pycelle с ключом сервера и ключом на 50. Работает уже год. Но в нынешней ситуации ключ сервера x64 почему-то не работает, прокинутый через USB-redirector, все равно вылетает сообщение о подделке. У вас в этой виртуалке ключ сервера работает?
> Есть подозрение, что дамп серверного ключа в черном списке теперь :(


По ходу новые платформы смотрят backbas и дампы. Пробовал и так и сяк.
Хочу развернуть с нуля и попробовать с дампами.

----------


## Spiller26

> Так ссылочкой поделитесь :) У меня та же виртуалка Debian pycelle с ключом сервера и ключом на 50. Работает уже год. Но в нынешней ситуации ключ сервера x64 почему-то не работает, прокинутый через USB-redirector, все равно вылетает сообщение о подделке. У вас в этой виртуалке ключ сервера работает?
> Есть подозрение, что дамп серверного ключа в черном списке теперь :(


По ходу новые платформы смотрят backbas и дампы. Пробовал и так и сяк.
Хочу развернуть с нуля и попробовать с дампами.

----------


## vomad

> По ходу новые платформы смотрят backbas и дампы. Пробовал и так и сяк.
> Хочу развернуть с нуля и попробовать с дампами.


Можете даже не разворачивать - на проброшенный серверный ключ x64 с pycelle 1С будет ругаться.  На ключ 50 - нет, его можно пробросить на любую машину в сети (через USB-redirector, без разницы, клиент линукса или винды) и через HASP LM спокойно отдать серверу или клиентским платформам...

----------

Akrobs (16.11.2022)

----------


## vomad

А кто-то подскажет, как сделать дамп в json с оригинального ключа HASP, с живого в наличии, допустим?

----------


## erkov

Нет, не сработала задумка.
Сделал вируталку с нуля, в нее зашил ключи на x64 сервер и клиентские, пробросил на новую машину с 1С сервером через USB-redirector и при включении интернета сразу вылетает ошибка. Походу, вы правы, ключ сервера в черном списке.

----------


## Spiller26

> А кто-то подскажет, как сделать дамп в json с оригинального ключа HASP, с живого в наличии, допустим?


Тоже интересует. Есть ключ серваковый x64, с него снять дампик.

----------


## vomad

> Нет, не сработала задумка.
> Сделал вируталку с нуля, в нее зашил ключи на x64 сервер и клиентские, пробросил на новую машину с 1С сервером через USB-redirector и при включении интернета сразу вылетает ошибка. Походу, вы правы, ключ сервера в черном списке.


Если у вас сервер отдельно и не совмещен с терминалкой для пользователей/веб сервисами/тонкими внешними клиентами, попробуйте полностью изолировать его от интернета? Интересно, ключ заработает или нет...

----------


## erkov

> Если у вас сервер отдельно и не совмещен с терминалкой для пользователей/веб сервисами/тонкими внешними клиентами, попробуйте полностью изолировать его от интернета? Интересно, ключ заработает или нет...


Да, так и сделал, полностью изолированный сервер в отдельном VLAN. Правилами на фаирволе он только может ходить за USB ключом к серверу USB-Redictor и клиенты к нему могут ходить за 1С. Когда на нем отключен доступ к интернету - все работает, стоит включить начинает кричать о нелицензионности.
Отключаешь ему интернет, перезапускаешь сервис сервера 1С и снова все ОК.

----------


## vomad

> Отключаешь ему интернет, перезапускаешь сервис сервера 1С и снова все ОК.


Да, потестил на свободной ВМ, работает. Но у тонких клиентов из локальной сети (либо через VPN до сервера) не работает ни проверка обновлений релизов, ни монитор портала, короче все сервисы 1С :) Печально. Ключ конечно реальный есть, но резерв параллельно теперь не поднять... Ждем решения.

----------


## erkov

Сейчас у меня работает сервер, которому запрещен доступ только к 185.12.154.20 и 185.12.155.120, прошел час, полет нормальный.

----------


## vomad

> Сейчас у меня работает сервер, которому запрещен доступ только к 185.12.154.20 и 185.12.155.120, прошел час, полет нормальный.


Добавил в межсетевой экран оба адреса (80/443), у меня все равно вылетел через 5 минут. Печально.

P.S. Добавил подсети целиком
185.12.152.0/24
185.12.153.0/24
185.12.154.0/24
185.12.155.0/24
Не вылетает, но и без сервисов жизнь не очень :)

----------


## Crazy_Cooler

> Добавил в межсетевой экран оба адреса (80/443), у меня все равно вылетел через 5 минут. Печально.


тут скорее всего нужно весь трафик закрывать на эти адреса... или мониторить по каким портам ломится..

----------


## vomad

> тут скорее всего нужно весь трафик закрывать на эти адреса... или мониторить по каким портам ломится..


Практика показала, что достаточно http/https. Оставил на пару часов несколько открытых сеансов - не падают.
При условии, что закрыты подсети в посте выше.

----------


## warlomak

> Тоже интересует. Есть ключ серваковый x64, с него снять дампик.


h5dmp

----------

Akrobs (18.11.2022)

----------


## newcss

> Практика показала, что достаточно http/https. Оставил на пару часов несколько открытых сеансов - не падают.
> При условии, что закрыты подсети в посте выше.


Закрыты подсети для сервера или для клиентов тоже?

----------


## minrei

Хороший вопрос, для сервера закрыл но всё равно у меня Жертва ..... платформа 8.3.22.1603.

----------


## andrey1509

Привет всем. Ни когда на этом форуме не писал, только читал (мозгов на много не хватает). Делюсь опытом  Сервер 1с на Ubuntu 20  платформа 2180. Сделал так Установил платформу чистую. На другой машине поднял сервер лицензий на 50 пользователей. У клиентов (Win10) прописал в файле  C:\Program Files\1cv8\conf\nethasp.ini ,где брать ключи , строка NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.1.*   ваш IP сервера лицензий. Со вчерашнего обеда работает.
Тьфу-Тьфу.

----------


## andrey1509

Привет всем. Ни когда на этом форуме не писал, только читал (мозгов на много не хватает). Делюсь опытом  Сервер 1с на Ubuntu 20  платформа 2180. Сделал так Установил платформу чистую. На другой машине поднял сервер лицензий на 50 пользователей. У клиентов (Win10) прописал в файле  C:\Program Files\1cv8\conf\nethasp.ini ,где брать ключи , строка NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.1.*   ваш IP сервера лицензий. Со вчерашнего обеда работает.
Тьфу-Тьфу.

----------


## warlomak

сетевые ключи и не блокировались... а вот с серверными нужен другой дамп...

----------


## andrey1509

Ни чего на сервере не делал. Ставил в чистую.

----------


## warlomak

> Ни чего на сервере не делал. Ставил в чистую.


ключ серверный блочится... (по этому инет и отрубают) с файловой проблем нет...

----------


## andrey1509

> ключ серверный блочится... (по этому инет и отрубают) с файловой проблем нет...


инет не обрубал.

----------


## vomad

> Ни чего на сервере не делал. Ставил в чистую.


На линукс сервере 1С разрешает 10 сеансов пользователей без лицензии (насколько я помню).

----------


## newcss

> На линукс сервере 1С разрешает 10 сеансов пользователей без лицензии (насколько я помню).


У меня не получилось такой финт ушами провернуть.

----------


## warlomak

> На линукс сервере 1С разрешает 10 сеансов пользователей без лицензии (насколько я помню).


на новых платформах нет...

----------


## SDom

Всем привет! Делюсь своим опытом и мнением. Имею 2 сервера, где стояла версия 1С 8.3.22.1604:
1. Linux CentOS 7 - на нем стоит PostgreSQL + сервер 1С + Web сервер + HASP (сервер 64, сервер 32, 50 раб мест)
2. Windows 2016 - терминальный сервер
15.11.22 утром смартфон перегревается от звонков и вибрации - все жалуются, работа 1С стоит, "Система 1С взломана, являемся жертвой мошенников" и т.д. Требуется поставить платформу 8.3.22.1704
На Linux сервере установлен виртуальный HASP, скомпилированный самостоятельно из vhci-hcd-1.15, libusb_vhci-0.7, UsbHasp, а также установлен HASP драйвер haspd-7.90-eter2centos и его модули haspd-modules-7.90-eter2centos... Сервер 1С 8.3.22 определяет ключи как не лицензионные и везде блочит базы, которые пытаемся открыть. Чешу репу и думаю по-пробовать поставить другой драйвер и эмулятор - успешно скомпилировал из vhci-hcd-1.15, libusb_vhci-0.8, UsbHasp, а также установлен другой HASP драйвер haspd-8.23-eter3centos. В итоге ключи lsusb показал, а 8.3.22 их посчитал как не лицензионные и везде блочит базы... Пробую поменять HASP драйвер на Sentinel_LDK_RedHat aksusbd-7.81, где в итоге ключи lsusb показал, а 1С все равно считает их не лицензионными. Сделан вывод - 1С 8.3.22 научен определять эмулятор.

1. Приходит первая мысль поставить ключи на Windows сервере, установить там HASPLM (менеджер лицензий), открыть порт 475 UDP и раздать их локально на терминальный сервер и Linux сервер 1С. При этом хочу заметить, что сервер 1С настроен на выдачу ключей тонким и web клиентом самим сервером, а не локальными машинами. В процессе установки ключей на Windows пришлось потрудиться с зачисткой от старых драйверов и записей в реестре ..1С 8.3.22 их моментально определяет и блочит базы. Удалось поставить Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e с дампами MuKeyDrv и раздать их для сервера Linux. В итоге получилось, что все ключи видны, а серверный нет. Web клиент запустить не удается и сообщается об отсутствии лицензии, тонкий клиент запускается без проблем, но с ограничением количества 10 сессий... Не исключаю, что службы 1С своими сессиями также входят в список, т.к. регулярно поступала жалоба о пропадании лицензии.. как только пользователи набирали массу сессий выше 10 сразу все работало нестабильно у ВСЕХ. Основной вывод - сетевой ключ не передается через HASPLM. Так-же возникли постоянные сбои в работе конфигуратора и начало появляться сообщение о принудительном завершении сессии каким-то "Администратором". Видимо сам 1С сервер стал выступать в лице "Администратора" :)))
Так-же выявилось, что происходит большая утечка информации из системы 1С в непонятные серверы, а потом выясняется, что это 1С контроль, Yandex, MAIL и т.д. - https://ufa-1c.ru/content/articles/a...url-ip-for-1c/

2. Приходит вторая мысль откатить версию платформы 1С до 8.3.21.1393. Это привело к тому, что рабочие базы открываться отказались, а в итоге вываливается инфа - "Ошибка формата потока". Спасло меня то, что сам являюсь писателем на разных языках, включая TSQL.
В итоге имею исходный материал: 1) База своей самописки с очень небольшим объемом метаданных которая не работает и выдает - "Ошибка формата потока", 2) Та-же самая база резервной копии, которую мне удалось успешно загрузить в новую пустую конфигурацию.
Открываю обе базы используя инструмент pgAdmin 4 v5 и начинаю сравнивать таблицы обоих баз данных запросом:

*select * from config ORDER BY filename;*

Замечаю в конфигурациях обоих баз 2 единственных расхождения в таблицах "config" и "params", которые можно увидеть запросами:

*select * from config where filename = 'versions';
select * from params where filename = 'locale.inf';*

В итоге вижу, что в неисправной базе в день запуска было внесено изменение в таблицу "config" в строку "versions" значение "datasize" = 9228, а в рабочей из backup версии значение стоит старое = 4448. Так-же в таблице "params" в нерабочей базе datasize = 120, а в рабочей datasize = 112.
Вношу изменения в строки неисправной базы. Значения беру из исправной базы

*update config set datasize = 4448 where filename = 'versions';
update params set datasize = 112 where filename = 'locale.inf';*

В итоге нерабочая база все равно не запускается и вываливается инфа - "Ошибка формата потока"
В неисправной базе в таблице "config" удаляю строку "versions"

*delete from config where filename = 'versions';*

И вуаля!! База открывается успешно, конфигурация успешно, выгрузка ведется без проблем.
Пока остановился на откате до версии 1С 8.3.21.1393 с добавлением расширений в базы для обновления и заблочил ряд IP адресов служб 1С
Всем удачи!

----------

asotel (19.11.2022)

----------


## SDom

Мы - UNIX LINUX.. Такие поступки грамотно определим на рынке. У нас нет Денег - у нас есть Уважение.. и есть громадная масса разума..

----------


## vomad

> а серверный нет.


Серверный ключ нельзя отдать по сети, он обязан быть локальным. Его можно лишь пробросить на сервер через сторонний софт проброса USB-over-IP. Но популярный дамп этого ключа сейчас у 1С в черном списке. Вообще самое быстрое гарантированное решение - это покупка официального программного сервера x64. Либо ждать, пока умельцы сделают дамп "белого ключа".
Интересное наблюдение - у частников, мелких фирм, где стояли дампы мультикей однопользовательского ключа - их проблема не затронула ВООБЩЕ - как работали веб-клиентом до стороннего сервера, так и работают, при этом лицензию на запуск платформы берут из своего ключа... А вот дампы ключей сервера x64, ключа на 100, ключа на 500 - в черном списке.
Обе известные виртуалки (Windows XP с дампом ключа 100, pycelle с дампом сервера x64).
P.S. Кстати активировать ПРОГРАММНУЮ лицензию сейчас еше та проблема :)) Сервисы 1С наглухо лежат. Вторые сутки при активации пишет - нет интернета...

----------


## warlomak

> Либо ждать, пока умельцы сделают дамп "белого ключа".


Дамп сделать не проблема, но ключ "белый" нужен, а его не даст никто в текущей ситуации... ИМХО...

----------


## asotel

> на новых платформах нет...


это на релизах платформ начиная с какой даты?

----------


## warlomak

> это на релизах платформ начиная с какой даты?


8.3.19.1723 отваливается без серверного ключа... На более ранних работает...

----------


## asotel

> 8.3.19.1723 отваливается без серверного ключа... На более ранних работает...


посмотрел на сайте https://releases.1c.ru/project/Platform83 дату данного релиза, она опубликована как раз накануне "черного вторника".

----------


## warlomak

> посмотрел на сайте https://releases.1c.ru/project/Platform83 дату данного релиза, она опубликована как раз накануне "черного вторника".


знаю, с 15.11 работает с отключенным интернетом и эмулем...

----------


## Gabbana12

Есть у кого актуальные дампы на пользователей и сервер? (знаю, многого хочу)

----------


## holmes

Ну что уважаемые пользователи халявы.
После патчинга файла backbas.so платформа так же ругается как и под вантузом, на этом всё, идите покупать лицензии.

----------


## CDGR

Приветствую всех! Давно как-то видел скрипт для перевода дампа HASP из REG в json. Может есть у кого?

----------


## HPDX2300

изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64, полеченное моим унипатчем, файловая база с конфой БП-3.0 КОРП ловило известное "наказание" (Centos-7, инет изделию никак не ограничивается т.к. всё происходит в лабораторных условиях "под микроскопом").
заменяю в унипатче дамп ключа для "спартанцев" (с другим SerialNumber) - изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64 шуршит и не жужжит про то, что "звездец подкрался незаметно".
С базой ничё не делал, никаких Tool_1CD не применял.
Завтра в известной теме обновлю унипатч, а щас пора спать.

----------

Akrobs (24.11.2022), Pependos (23.11.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), vovashulga (01.12.2022)

----------


## tinvul

> на новых платформах нет...


М.б. дело в нюансах?
На линукс под сервером x64 без серверного ключа вполне доступны для подключения 12 сеансов пользователей. Только вот пользовательские лицензии нужно обеспечить. Ну и учесть, что без серверного ключа тонкие клиенты съедают подключения не только на себя, но и на каждое запущенное фоновое задание от своего имени. Возможно, они также себя ведут и при наличии серверного ключа - не проверял. 
Проверялось на версиях 8.3.21.1622 8.3.22.1704 8.3.20.2180 сразу же после дня БП (как удалось скачать с 1С эти платформы)

----------


## newcss

> М.б. дело в нюансах?
> На линукс под сервером x64 без серверного ключа вполне доступны для подключения 12 сеансов пользователей.


Можете про Вашу схему рассказать? Чистая машина Linux, ставим туда 1с, postgres. Разворачиваем клиентов, у клиентов свои лицензии. Разворачиваем базы и работаем, правильно? Или вы еще что-то дополнительно ставили\интернет ограничивали?

----------


## vomad

Вышла новая pycelle с нормальным дампом в json (mutants server и 100).
У кого старая, можно просто дампы скачать и заменить.
 Делаем так - в старой pycelle останавливаем сервис usb_hasp_emul.service, включаем доступ по SSH для рута (permitrootlogon yes), по WinSCP копируем новый json в папку /etc/usbhaspkey, заменяем дампы, проверяем права доступа на новый файл, запускаем сервис. USB redirector service рестартовать не нужно. Проверил - работает.

----------


## Spiller26

Дайте дамп в json.

----------


## Spiller26

Есть у кого инструкция как сделать дамп ключа? Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Pependos

> изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64, полеченное моим унипатчем, файловая база с конфой БП-3.0 КОРП ловило известное "наказание" (Centos-7, инет изделию никак не ограничивается т.к. всё происходит в лабораторных условиях "под микроскопом").
> заменяю в унипатче дамп ключа для "спартанцев" (с другим SerialNumber) - изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64 шуршит и не жужжит про то, что "звездец подкрался незаметно".
> С базой ничё не делал, никаких Tool_1CD не применял.
> Завтра в известной теме обновлю унипатч, а щас пора спать.


Ждём с нетерпением!

----------


## CDGR

mutant_net-100.json


```
{
  "HASP Key":
    {
      "Name": "Mutant Net100 (public)",
      "Created": "22/11/2022 23:00:00",
      "Password": "0x3B6D70CB",
      "Type": "0x0000000A",
      "Memory": "0x00000004",
      "SN": "0x737F501F",
      "Option": "0x01,0x01,0x02,0x4A,0x1F,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xC9",
      "SecTable": "0x9A,0x21,0x2C,0x25,0xDE,0x65,0x6C,0x65",
      "NetMemory": "0x03,0x00,0x70,0x00,0x02,0xFF,0x64,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0xFE,0xFF",
      "Data": "0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x30,0xCB,0xD4,0x61,0x4D,0x5C,0x1F,0xE0,0xCD,0x42,0x2F,0xFA,0x8E,0x1D,0x63,0x2B,0xEA,0x09,0xD1,0xED,0xBF,0xF4,0x09,0x00,0xA6,0x2D,0xD1,0xE9,0x9E,0x40,0x6D,0x0F,0x45,0xE2,0x52,0xEA,0x10,0x9D,0xAB,0xC3,0x81,0x47,0x75,0xF9,0x9E,0x97,0x9B,0x5C,0xDA,0x99,0x44,0x0A,0x16,0xBB,0x13,0xBC,0x4B,0xB0,0x6D,0x50,0x75,0xEA,0x8A,0x44,0x66,0x81,0x82,0xED,0xFE,0x90,0x0C,0x65,0xFB,0xB6,0xFF,0x73,0x24,0x6A,0xB4,0x5D,0x90,0xBD,0x65,0xCC,0xBF,0xE5,0xFC,0x85,0x46,0x58,0x77,0x04,0x1C,0x88,0x97,0x24,0xFC,0x57,0xA4,0x44,0x53,0x22,0x21,0x85,0x4E,0x64,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF"
    }
}
```

mutant_server_x64.json


```
{
  "HASP Key":
    {
      "Name": "Mutant Server x64 Net100 (public)",
      "Created": "22/11/2022 23:00:00",
      "Password": "0x4125237A",
      "Type": "0x0000000A",
      "Memory": "0x00000004",
      "SN": "0x737F501F",
      "Option": "0x01,0x01,0x02,0x4A,0x1F,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0xC9",
      "SecTable": "0x9A,0x21,0x2C,0x25,0xDE,0x65,0x6C,0x65",
      "NetMemory": "0x03,0x00,0x70,0x00,0x02,0xFF,0x64,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0xFE,0xFF",
      "Data": "0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x30,0xCB,0xD4,0x61,0x4D,0x5C,0x1F,0xE0,0xCD,0x42,0x2F,0xFA,0x8E,0x1D,0x63,0x2B,0xEA,0x09,0xD1,0xED,0xBF,0xF4,0x09,0x00,0xA6,0x2D,0xD1,0xE9,0x9E,0x40,0x6D,0x0F,0x45,0xE2,0x52,0xEA,0x10,0x9D,0xAB,0xC3,0x81,0x47,0x75,0xF9,0x9E,0x97,0x9B,0x5C,0xDA,0x99,0x44,0x0A,0x16,0xBB,0x13,0xBC,0x4B,0xB0,0x6D,0x50,0x75,0xEA,0x8A,0x44,0x66,0x81,0x82,0xED,0xFE,0x90,0x0C,0x65,0xFB,0xB6,0xFF,0x73,0x24,0x6A,0xB4,0x5D,0x90,0xBD,0x65,0xCC,0xBF,0xE5,0xFC,0x85,0x46,0x58,0x77,0x04,0x1C,0x88,0x97,0x24,0xFC,0x57,0xA4,0x44,0x53,0x22,0x21,0x85,0x4E,0x64,0x00,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF,0xFF"
    }
}
```

----------

Akrobs (24.11.2022), asotel (24.11.2022), Crazy_Cooler (24.11.2022), freeraider (24.11.2022)

----------


## imartyn

> изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64, полеченное моим унипатчем, файловая база с конфой БП-3.0 КОРП ловило известное "наказание" (Centos-7, инет изделию никак не ограничивается т.к. всё происходит в лабораторных условиях "под микроскопом").
> заменяю в унипатче дамп ключа для "спартанцев" (с другим SerialNumber) - изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64 шуршит и не жужжит про то, что "звездец подкрался незаметно".
> С базой ничё не делал, никаких Tool_1CD не применял.
> Завтра в известной теме обновлю унипатч, а щас пора спать.


ждем - это не то слово :) очень хочется....

----------


## HPDX2300

> изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64, полеченное моим унипатчем, файловая база с конфой БП-3.0 КОРП ловило известное "наказание" (Centos-7, инет изделию никак не ограничивается т.к. всё происходит в лабораторных условиях "под микроскопом").
> заменяю в унипатче дамп ключа для "спартанцев" (с другим SerialNumber) - изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64 шуршит и не жужжит про то, что "звездец подкрался незаметно".
> С базой ничё не делал, никаких Tool_1CD не применял.


И чё они там, в секте "АднаСекта", "резину тянут"? RFC на блокировку "мутанта" пишут-утверждают (change-management типа ITIL, едрёна копоть) ? Или сотрудники тех-саппорта получили премию за своё досстижение и пропивают в кабаке народные деньги (ихнее бабло - это бывшее наше бабло), и не в состоянии внести изменение в продуктивной среде (в список блокируемых ключей) ?
Возникает интересная задачка, детали озвучивать не буду - демоны читают ведь, убить идею блокировки наповал.

----------


## Alf500

> убить идею блокировки наповал.


Судя по сообщениям в соседнем форуме, вся эта лицензионная защита уже убита наповал. Как говорится - аминь

----------


## Alf500

дубль

----------


## imartyn

> Судя по сообщениям в соседнем форуме, вся эта лицензионная защита уже убита наповал. Как говорится - аминь


соседний форум - это какой?

----------


## imartyn

> изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64, полеченное моим унипатчем, файловая база с конфой БП-3.0 КОРП ловило известное "наказание" (Centos-7, инет изделию никак не ограничивается т.к. всё происходит в лабораторных условиях "под микроскопом").
> заменяю в унипатче дамп ключа для "спартанцев" (с другим SerialNumber) - изделие 8.3.22-1672-linux64 шуршит и не жужжит про то, что "звездец подкрался незаметно".
> С базой ничё не делал, никаких Tool_1CD не применял.
> Завтра в известной теме обновлю унипатч, а щас пора спать.


8.3.22.1709 - серверный вариант - Ubuntu 18.04 - после унипатча последнего - ловит известное наказание, притом на клиенте - что techsys что выдача лицензии сервером - похрен.... к сожалению :(

----------


## tinvul

> Можете про Вашу схему рассказать? Чистая машина Linux, ставим туда 1с, postgres. Разворачиваем клиентов, у клиентов свои лицензии. Разворачиваем базы и работаем, правильно? Или вы еще что-то дополнительно ставили\интернет ограничивали?


Я периодически так тестирую на копии рабочих серверов нюансы обновлений платформы. Сами сервера - виртуальные машины, в них посредством гипервизора проброшены свои USB ключи. Обычно разворачиваю копию виртуальной машины в отдельном сегменте сети, естественно, без доступа к реальному USB-ключу (он в это время в работе) и к рабочей локальной сети (мало ли где ошибку допущу). Доступ в интернет когда ограничиваю, когда нет - если надо обновить систему на хосте или на сервере расположены только УТ 10й версии - они вроде бы не ломятся в интернет по любому чиху. ЗУП и бухгалтерии стараюсь не выпускать - не хочу, чтобы в 1С виделись одни и те же базы с разных серверов. Клиенты - 2-4 виртуальных машины с доступом как в тестовую сеть, так и в локальную: в локальной они получают клиентские лицензии с официального ключа. Всё работает.
Знакомым настраивал подобный сервер на ubuntu - предполагалось со временем активировать на нём программную лицензию на мини-сервер. Лицензию они приобрели, но так и не активировали. Пользовательские лицензии получают с ранее приобретенного ключа, часть пользователей - на подломанной платформе, но эти работают только с УТ10.3. Так без серверного ключа и работают до сих пор. Текущая платформа у них ниже проблемных, пока выжидают по максимуму без обновления.
На момент настройки знакомым тестировал раздачу пользовательских ключей с широко известной виртуалки, тогда всё работало. Предполагаю, что без допуска этой виртуалки в и-нет будет работать и далее. В крайнем случае - обновить на ней ключи на менее известные. Вон, мутанты появились.

----------

newcss (24.11.2022)

----------


## tinvul

> Можете про Вашу схему рассказать? Чистая машина Linux, ставим туда 1с, postgres. Разворачиваем клиентов, у клиентов свои лицензии. Разворачиваем базы и работаем, правильно? Или вы еще что-то дополнительно ставили\интернет ограничивали?


Я периодически так тестирую на копии рабочих серверов нюансы обновлений платформы. Сами сервера - виртуальные машины, в них посредством гипервизора проброшены свои USB ключи. Обычно разворачиваю копию виртуальной машины в отдельном сегменте сети, естественно, без доступа к реальному USB-ключу (он в это время в работе) и к рабочей локальной сети (мало ли где ошибку допущу). Доступ в интернет когда ограничиваю, когда нет - если надо обновить систему на хосте или на сервере расположены только УТ 10й версии - они вроде бы не ломятся в интернет по любому чиху. ЗУП и бухгалтерии стараюсь не выпускать - не хочу, чтобы в 1С виделись одни и те же базы с разных серверов. Клиенты - 2-4 виртуальных машины с доступом как в тестовую сеть, так и в локальную: в локальной они получают клиентские лицензии с официального ключа. Всё работает.
Знакомым настраивал подобный сервер на ubuntu - предполагалось со временем активировать на нём программную лицензию на мини-сервер. Лицензию они приобрели, но так и не активировали. Пользовательские лицензии получают с ранее приобретенного ключа, часть пользователей - на подломанной платформе, но эти работают только с УТ10.3. Так без серверного ключа и работают до сих пор. Текущая платформа у них ниже проблемных, пока выжидают по максимуму без обновления.
На момент настройки знакомым тестировал раздачу пользовательских ключей с широко известной виртуалки, тогда всё работало. Предполагаю, что без допуска этой виртуалки в и-нет будет работать и далее. В крайнем случае - обновить на ней ключи на менее известные. Вон, мутанты появились.

----------


## HPDX2300

на другом форуме чел под ником wlion описал "заражение базы"  на SQL-сервере, но дело было под виндой. Удаление бана в базе можно пробовать и под линуксом в базах PostgreSQL:



> Вывел базу с инфой о прогр.лиц. в postgresQL погулять за стену (т.е. есть доступ в инет) - бан выскакивает, но саму базу не инфицирует. Завожу за стену (Firewall, т.е. НЕТ доступа в инет) - бана нет.
> Вычистил 'c01b78f6-1525-41b1-9cc1-69e3da58d2ac.pfl' в files (убрал в истории инфу о прогр.лиц.) и вывел опять погулять - бан и модификация 'versions' в config, 'locale.inf' в params и создание 'ib.pfl', '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl' в files. Завёл за стену - бан не исчезает, т.е. база "инфицирована".
> 
> DELETE FROM config WHERE filename = 'versions'
> DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = 'ib.pfl'
> DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl'
> DELETE FROM params WHERE filename = 'locale.inf'
> 
> последовательно поудалял, и всё закончилось - бан исчез.
> ...

----------

Akrobs (25.11.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), vovashulga (01.12.2022)

----------


## imartyn

> на другом форуме чел под ником wlion описал "заражение базы"  на SQL-сервере, но дело было под виндой. Удаление бана в базе можно пробовать и под линуксом в базах PostgreSQL:


Вычистил 'c01b78f6-1525-41b1-9cc1-69e3da58d2ac.pfl' в files (убрал в истории инфу о прогр.лиц.) 

у меня - это категорически не работает

psql DATABASE

delete from files where filename = 'c01b78f6-1525-41b1-9cc1-69e3da58d2ac.pfl' 

DELETE 0

и лицензии старые как показывало - так и показывает

----------


## PerlAmutor

Кровь из глаз течет, когда смотрю как вы определяете ELF формат в Python скрипте. Возможно так будет красивее?



```
#---------------------------------------------------------------------
EXEFLAG_NONE        = 0x0000
EXEFLAG_LINUX       = 0x0001
EXEFLAG_WINDOWS     = 0x0002
EXEFLAG_MACOS       = 0x0004
EXEFLAG_MACOS_FAT   = 0x0008
EXEFLAG_32BITS      = 0x0010
EXEFLAG_64BITS      = 0x0020

# Keep signatures sorted by size
_EXE_SIGNATURES = (
    ("\x4D\x5A", EXEFLAG_WINDOWS),
    ("\xCE\xFA\xED\xFE", EXEFLAG_MACOS | EXEFLAG_32BITS),
    ("\xCF\xFA\xED\xFE", EXEFLAG_MACOS | EXEFLAG_64BITS),
    ("\xBE\xBA\xFE\xCA", EXEFLAG_MACOS | EXEFLAG_32BITS | EXEFLAG_MACOS_FAT),
    ("\xBF\xBA\xFE\xCA", EXEFLAG_MACOS | EXEFLAG_64BITS | EXEFLAG_MACOS_FAT),
    ("\x7F\x45\x4C\x46\x01", EXEFLAG_LINUX | EXEFLAG_32BITS),
    ("\x7F\x45\x4C\x46\x02", EXEFLAG_LINUX | EXEFLAG_64BITS)
)

def get_exeflags(filepath):
    try:
        with open(filepath, "rb") as f:
            buf = ""
            buf_len = 0
            for sig, flags in _EXE_SIGNATURES:
                sig_len = len(sig)
                if buf_len < sig_len:
                    buf += f.read(sig_len - buf_len)
                    buf_len = sig_len

                if buf == sig:
                    return flags
    except:
        pass

    return EXEFLAG_NONE
```

----------


## HPDX2300

> Кровь из глаз течет, когда смотрю как вы определяете ELF формат в Python скрипте. Возможно так будет красивее?


"Вам шашечки или ехать?"(С)
вся эта лабуда не нужна в реальной жизни. файлик патча - не произведение изобразительного искусства, не надо им любоваться - так мона и псих.больничку угодить (программисты они такие по-жизни - шизоиды, иногда почти шизики)
открою секрет: тем кого "корёжит" три строки мона смело удалить - от if mm[0]!=0x7f....  до  sys.exit()

----------


## PerlAmutor

bsdiff/bspatch пробовали вместо dd ?

----------


## deltaone

deleted

----------


## deltaone

https://github.com/rsvt1973/UsbHasp
https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd

Товарищи, кто-нибудь на основе вот этого делал .deb ?
Можете поделиться ? 
Или в кратце расказать как научиться их делать ;)

----------


## newcss

> https://github.com/rsvt1973/UsbHasp
> https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd
> 
> Товарищи, кто-нибудь на основе вот этого делал .deb ?
> Можете поделиться ? 
> Или в кратце расказать как научиться их делать ;)


Все достаточно просто. Для начала вам потребуется виртуальная машина на нужной вам версии Linux. Дальше на эту машину ставите комплект для сборки программного обеспечения, gcc, cmake... Пробуете собрать, оно ругается, но вы не сдаетесь - ставите требуемые пакеты, спрашиваете на форуме, гуглите в интернете... Наконец-таки у Вас собирается нужный Вам компонент, копируете все в папку, архивируете, переименовываете в deb, пробуете поставить на целевой машине. Нихера не получается, снова материтесь, бухаете, спрашиваете на форуме, гуглите... И так по кругу пока не получится).

----------


## yurykk

> https://github.com/rsvt1973/UsbHasp
> https://github.com/linuxbuh/vhci_hcd
> 
> Товарищи, кто-нибудь на основе вот этого делал .deb ?
> Можете поделиться ? 
> Или в кратце расказать как научиться их делать ;)


Пакеты
Инструкция

----------

deltaone (29.11.2022), freeraider (29.11.2022), olegtelec (29.11.2022), ura188 (03.12.2022)

----------


## deltaone

> Пакеты
> Инструкция


Подскажите пожалуйста, откуда информация о том, что пакеты собраны именно из указанных репозитариев ? 
Спасибо ...

----------


## yurykk

> Подскажите пожалуйста, откуда информация о том, что пакеты собраны именно из указанных репозитариев ? 
> Спасибо ...


По собранным пакетам никто гарантий не даст. Но всегда можно собрать самому.

----------


## olegtelec

> *deltaone*
> откуда информация о том, что пакеты собраны именно из указанных репозитариев ?


Во всяком случае данные пакеты работают!
Проверенно на 8.3.17.1851.

----------


## vomad

Как пользоваться этой чертовой штукой reg2json.bat?
P.S. По пещерному, ручками перенес дамп ключа из reg :) Добавил 0x0 перед значениями до FF.

----------


## olegtelec

> Как пользоваться этой чертовой штукой reg2json.bat?
> P.S. По пещерному, ручками перенес дамп ключа из reg :) Добавил 0x0 перед значениями до FF.


Чтобы использовать reg2json, нужен язык программирования Perl.
Можно воспользоваться Portable версией.
Например взяв ее здесь https://portableapps.com/node/12595 или здесь https://www.southsoftware.com/perl.html. Второй вариант попроще.
Помещаем файлы reg2json.bat и *.reg (вместо звездочки имя вашего файла), туда где находится perl.exe.
Запускаем reg2json.bat.
Получаем *.json с именем файла, такого же, как было у *.reg.

P/S: Эти Perl-ы для использования в ОС Windows.

----------

Akrobs (30.11.2022), vomad (30.11.2022)

----------


## Spiller26

> Чтобы использовать reg2json, нужен язык программирования Perl.
> Можно воспользоваться Portable версией.
> Например взяв ее здесь https://portableapps.com/node/12595 или здесь https://www.southsoftware.com/perl.html. Второй вариант попроще.
> Помещаем файлы reg2json.bat и *.reg (вместо звездочки имя вашего файла), туда где находится perl.exe.
> Запускаем reg2json.bat.
> Получаем *.json с именем файла, такого же, как было у *.reg.
> 
> P/S: Эти Perl-ы для использования в ОС Windows.


где взять reg2json.bat?

----------


## olegtelec

> где взять reg2json.bat?


Вот здесь -> https://www.upload.ee/files/14687827/reg2json.7z.html

----------

Spiller26 (30.11.2022)

----------


## Gubanov

Кто-нибудь проверял работоспособность на версиях платформы: 8.3.17.2760, 8.3.18.1959, 8.3.19.1726, 8.3.20.2184, 8.3.21.1624, 8.3.22.1709?

----------


## newcss

> Кто-нибудь проверял работоспособность на версиях платформы: 8.3.17.2760, 8.3.18.1959, 8.3.19.1726, 8.3.20.2184, 8.3.21.1624, 8.3.22.1709?


Я с 0 поднимал стенд на  Debian. USBHasp + Мутант, Сервер 1с (8.3.22.1709) + запрет доступа в интернет на сервере. Базы поднялись, обновились, проблем не выскакивало. Продолжаю тестирование.

----------

Akrobs (07.12.2022)

----------


## Gabbana12

Кто-нибудь поднимал кластер с эмулятором? Не могу дампы ключей найти для аладина.

----------


## nosferatudima

> 1 Создаём папку, и копируем пакеты (папка "usbhaspemul")
> # cd ./usbhasp2020/
> 2 Пакеты умуляции.
> # sudo apt install ./libusb-vhci_0.8-2_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usb-vhci-hcd-dkms_1.15.1_amd64.deb
> # sudo apt install ./usbhasp_0.1-2_amd64.deb
> 3 В /etc/usbhaspd/keys разместить файлы .json, я брал ключь на сервер 64x и 300. (папка "keydumps")
> 4 Перезапуск служб
> # sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd
> ...


А нет ли такого чуда для РедОС?

----------


## Spiller26

Не пробовал, но возможно тебе помогут вот эти ресурсы http://sisyphus.ru/ru/srpm/usb-vhci, https://pkgs.org/download/kmod(vhci-hcd.ko), https://sourceforge.net/p/usb-vhci/wiki/Home/, https://sourceforge.net/projects/usb-vhci/
готового не видел.

----------

nosferatudima (20.12.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

К сведению, в теме "Эмуляторы" написано:



> Решил проблему с тем что дампы из линукса работали только 1 минуту!
>  Дело в исходниках UsbHasp. В руселле они из этого репозитария, а он там старый. То есть автор исходники доработал, но репозитарий не обновил. Поэтому в линуксах почти все используют недоработанный эмулятор, с которым дампы в 1с работают только минуту.
> Я доработал исходники, пересобрал, и теперь 1с отлично переваривает дампы из линукса и по 475 порту и через usb redirector.
> Сделал скрипт установщика демона. 
> Нужно распаковать архив и сначала пересобрать исходники (можно скриптом make.sh).
> Затем запустить скрипт install_daemon.sh. Он удалить следы старого эмулятора и пропишет в систему новый. Посмотреть его статус - _sudo systemctl status usbhaspd_
> Дампы прописывать в конфигах не нужно, эмулируются все json, которые лежат в папке */etc/usbhaspkey*
> После изменений в папке дампов набрать *sudo systemctl restart usbhaspd* или запустить скрипт restart_all.sh (перегрузит  +HASP LM +USB Redirector)
> usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz





> Огромное спасибо от всех :) Сконвертировал ваш vhdx под esxi в vmdk, подредактировал сетку для ens160 (эмуляция E1000 в esxi по умолчанию для виртуального адаптера). В usb redirector server пришлось ручками расшарить оба usb порта (3-1, 3-2).
> Толстые клиенты больше не вылетают с потерей ключа. Отличная работа!!

----------

Pependos (20.12.2022), tinvul (28.12.2022)

----------


## z8491

Ребята, развернул эмуль на CentOS 7, но из за проблемного репозитария (sam88651/UsbHasp) , и периодически отваливаются толстые клиенты с сообщение ключ не найден, пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz  от _sil_sil_ не устанавливается, может поделитесь опытом установки  usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz на  CentOS 7
make.sh в результате 


> EncDecSim.c: In function ‘Transform2’:
> EncDecSim.c:95:5: error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode

----------


## grinmlenx

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post758139

----------


## z8491

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу вашей помощи, разворачиваю эмуль на на Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0), по инструкции комрада * tranger*, все прошло хорошо , как создать сервис , прочитал в другом мануале , но рекомендуют пересобрать драйвера usbhasp (Решил проблему с тем что дампы из линукса работали только 1 минуту! Дело в исходниках UsbHasp. В руселле они из этого репозитария, а он там старый. То есть автор исходники доработал, но репозитарий не обновил. Поэтому в линуксах почти все используют недоработанный эмулятор, с которым дампы в 1с работают только минуту.), что бы не было проблем с вылетами у толстых клиентов 1с, не получается накатить пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz от _sil_sil_ , может вы поможете собрать пакет под Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0), Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## olegtelec

> Уважаемые коллеги, прошу вашей помощи, разворачиваю эмуль на на Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0), по инструкции комрада * tranger*, все прошло хорошо , как создать сервис , прочитал в другом мануале , но рекомендуют пересобрать драйвера usbhasp (Решил проблему с тем что дампы из линукса работали только 1 минуту! Дело в исходниках UsbHasp. В руселле они из этого репозитария, а он там старый. То есть автор исходники доработал, но репозитарий не обновил. Поэтому в линуксах почти все используют недоработанный эмулятор, с которым дампы в 1с работают только минуту.), что бы не было проблем с вылетами у толстых клиентов 1с, не получается накатить пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz от _sil_sil_ , может вы поможете собрать пакет под Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0), Спасибо за понимание.


Пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz от _sil_sil_, не смотрел.
Однако, может быть эта статья Вам поможет?!

----------


## z8491

> Пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz от _sil_sil_, не смотрел.
> Однако, может быть эта статья Вам поможет?!


как я и писал выше , это перепечатка старых инструкции где используют старый репозитарий $ sudo git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git

----------


## olegtelec

> как я и писал выше , это перепечатка старых инструкции где используют старый репозитарий $ sudo git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git


Вы основываясь на вышеуказанной статье, пробовали что-нибуть делать?

----------


## z8491

> Вы основываясь на вышеуказанной статье, пробовали что-нибудь делать?


я все сделал , эмуль работает , но 1с через 5 мин. вылетает с сообщением КЛЮЧ ЗАЩИТЫ ПРОГРАММЫ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ДОСТУПЕН, нашел что проблема в старом драйвере usbhasp, для debian , есть новый пакет , для centOS не прокатило , вот прошу совета

----------


## mightyraven

Доброго дня форумчане. Какой сейчас рабочий вариант для 8.3.20 и выше???

----------


## olegtelec

> Доброго дня форумчане. Какой сейчас рабочий вариант для 8.3.20 и выше???


Виртуальный.
А также с понижением версии.
Все это есть на форуме не ленитесь читать.
В частности по виртуалкам вот -> ссылка

----------


## HPDX2300

> Ребята, развернул эмуль на CentOS 7, но из за проблемного репозитария (sam88651/UsbHasp) , и периодически отваливаются толстые клиенты с сообщение ключ не найден, пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz  от _sil_sil_ не устанавливается, может поделитесь опытом установки  usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz на  CentOS 7
> make.sh в результате
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				EncDecSim.c: In function ‘Transform2’:
> EncDecSim.c:95:5: error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode


поискал в яндексе строку "error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode", докладываю:
на stackoverflow.com есть хороший ответ



> This happens because declaring variables inside a for loop wasn't valid C until C99(which is the standard of C published in 1999), you can either declare your counter outside the for as pointed out by others or use the -std=c99 flag to tell the compiler explicitly that you're using this standard and it should interpret it as such.


либо не надо в голове цикла FOR объявлять лок.переменную (счётчик цикла) типа такого: "for(int i=0" , исправляется объявлением int i заранее ("you can either declare your counter outside the for")

либо добавить опцию компилятору: "use option -std=c99 or -std=gnu99 to compile your code"
у меня CentOS 7, сборку пакета usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz планирую вскоре, но щас занят другой задачей (она поинтересней).

----------

Timothy6551 (04.01.2023)

----------


## Mircover

Может информация пригодится кому-нибудь.

Эмуль на CentOS 7 использую на "продакшене" с конца 2019г. Сделано несколько KVM виртуалок для раздачи ключей виндовым (2019) серверам 1С посредством "USB Redirector". Клиентам 1С лицензии, исключительно, раздаются сервером 1С. Клиенты - тостые, тонкие, х32, х64, WEB. За три года не было ни одного "отвала".

Виртуалки создавались по самому первому попавшемуся мануалу с использованием именно "старых" исходников и на основании скрипта от *castorsky* путём ввода команд вручную. Мануал и скрипт - https://github.com/kinprize/emul_linux

До 15.11.2022г виртуалки раздавали по три ключа с PASSWORD/SN = 3B6D70CB/33A3AE9E на 100 пользователей и серверные 4E3110E4/08ED1E32, 4125237A/281DCF71. Каждая виртуальная машина могла раздавать ключи на 10 серверов 1С. Платформы 1С не входили в список "проблемных".

При проверке выяснилось, что с вышеуказанными виртуалками, "новые" платформы 1С сообщали о нарушении лицензии.

После появления информации о "мутантах" и самих ключей, на основе уже существующих виртуалок, были сделаны виртуалки с "мутантами" - никаких проблем обнаружено не было. Работали все попавшиеся в открытом доступе дампы. а также, дампы официально приобретённых ключей.

Так-же была запущена виртуалка на CentOS 8 Stream с эмулятором на "мутантах" и сервером 1С 8.3.22.1709. На ней опробовались самые "экстремальные" варианты, как например, дампы от Уважаемого *HPDX2300* (которые. почему-то им самим были признаны ненадёжными). На данный момент всё работает: https://pastebin.com/JKi9ghr9

Сейчас на CentOS 7 по десять пар ключей "мутантов" на сервер и 100 пользователей для раздачи виндовым серверам 1С с платформой 8.3.22.1709.

P.S. Для жёлтых шпионов: Официально купленные USB ключи лежат в сейфе. Снятые с них дампы готовы заменить "мутантов". А эмуляция используется, потому. что сервера находятся в 2-х тысячах километров от USB ключей. И вообще. заканчивайте эту бессмысленную борьбу...

----------

Pependos (30.12.2022)

----------


## volga55

> Каждая виртуальная машина могла раздавать ключи на 10 серверов 1С.


Вот это заинтересовало - как это одна ВМ может раздавать ключи на НЕСКОЛЬКО серверов 1С (если, конечно, имеются в виду не файл-серверы, а SQL-серверы) ?   Ведь смысл USB-ключа (или его эмулированного варианта), что он должен физически быть вставлен в SQL-1C-сервер (лично или через USB-Redirector).  Или на ВМ эмулировался не 1 серверный  USB-ключ, а 10?  Т.е. 10 одинаковых дампов?  А раздача на SQL-1C-серверы - каждому серверу свой канал USB-Redirector-а?  Даже представить не могу, как это можно реализовать.  Тем более,USB-Redirector, вроде бы, больше 4х устройств не поддерживает.
(сам я тоже год назад сделал (правда, на Debian) ВМ с двумя дампами - на 100 пользователей и на сервер - но для каждого SQL-1C-сервера приходится запускать свой экземпляр ВМ, поэтому интересно, как можно с одной ВМ снабдить ключами 10 серверов)

----------


## yurykk

> Вот это заинтересовало - как это одна ВМ может раздавать ключи на НЕСКОЛЬКО серверов 1С (если, конечно, имеются в виду не файл-серверы, а SQL-серверы) ?   Ведь смысл USB-ключа (или его эмулированного варианта), что он должен физически быть вставлен в SQL-1C-сервер (лично или через USB-Redirector).  Или на ВМ эмулировался не 1 серверный  USB-ключ, а 10?  Т.е. 10 одинаковых дампов?  А раздача на SQL-1C-серверы - каждому серверу свой канал USB-Redirector-а?  Даже представить не могу, как это можно реализовать.  Тем более,USB-Redirector, вроде бы, больше 4х устройств не поддерживает.
> (сам я тоже год назад сделал (правда, на Debian) ВМ с двумя дампами - на 100 пользователей и на сервер - но для каждого SQL-1C-сервера приходится запускать свой экземпляр ВМ, поэтому интересно, как можно с одной ВМ снабдить ключами 10 серверов)


1. Такое ограничение в USB Redirector может быть только на стороне клиента и то связанное с лицензией, в сервере нет ограничений
2. В исходниках usbhasp включено ограничение на 4 устройства. Но можно либо запустить несколько копий usbhasp, либо исправить исходники и пересобрать usbhasp

Ну и виртуалка, где 21 устройство можно передать
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post759042 (в универсальном формате OVA)
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post759091 (с исправленной ошибкой для Hyper-V)

----------

Timothy6551 (04.01.2023), tinvul (12.01.2023)

----------


## Mircover

> ...как это одна ВМ может раздавать ключи на НЕСКОЛЬКО серверов 1С...


Несколько клонов служб usbhaspemul (usbhaspemul-01...usbhaspemul-nn) использующих одну пару ключей в /etc/usbhaspkey/ (а можно и разных). А можно всё реализовать в одной службе.
При запуске каждой службы создаётся пара "виртуальных" USB хаспов, которые раздаются с помощью USB redirector.
Службы: https://pastebin.com/Up5q9zZ2
10 пар хаспов: https://pastebin.com/2JsWNvhE
USB Redirector: https://pastebin.com/mucPnsBR

P.S. Пример виртуалки с тремя парами мутантский ключей на сервер и 100 пользователей (662,8 МБ RAR)
CentOS 7, диск Qcow2 (2738 МБ), IP=192.168.10.13/24 (параметры в  /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0), пароль root = 12345678, USB Redirector Server.

Ну и, с Наступающим всех...

----------


## volga55

2 *yurykk*  Да, спасибо, на "параллельном" форуме -)  виртуалку твою видел, оттуда скачал для изучения -)  Так-то своя роднее, но сторонние продукты тоже дают пищу для новаций -))

2 *Mircover*  Ага, посмотрел; значит, несколько служб параллельно. А тогда еще один вопрос, если можно: а как ты сделал, что при usbsrv -l  выдается список, где каждый ключ имеет "понятное" имя ("6.Users 100", "9.Server" и т.д.)?     У меня для всех ключей в списке одно имя - "HASP HL 3.25" и пойди разберись, что к чему относится.  А в дампе json вообще в поле "Name" стоит другое, что вообще нигде не отображается.

----------


## Mircover

> ...при usbsrv -l  выдается список, где каждый ключ имеет "понятное" имя...


Задавать (вручную) "понятное" имя позволяет параметр "-nickname" для usbsrv. Например:


```
usbsrv -nickname "6.Users 100" 13
usbsrv -nickname "9.Server" 18
```

Где пользовательский, где серверный ключ, выясняется методом "тыка", обычно соответствует очерёдности загрузки json файлов службой. В некоторых случаях туда лучше прописывать имя сервера, к которому подключен ключ. В общем, на что фантазии хватит.




> ...А в дампе json вообще в поле "Name" стоит другое, что вообще нигде не отображается.


Насколько понимаю, это поле нигде не используется. Его можно вообще удалить из json файла.

----------


## Pependos

Что-то я совсем запутался после всех этих нововведений 1С. раньше было относительно просто и понятно - скачал платформу под наш любимый Linux, пропатчил backbas.so, и вуаля, пользуйся! А сейчас я не пойму, что нужно сделать, чтобы запустить на домашнем компе для личных нужд какую-нибудь свежую платформу, дабы не получить "ошибку нарушения лицензии". Может кто-то внятно ответить, что на данный момент возможно, что нет по теме "запуск 1С под Linux"? А если такие возможности существуют, то ну хоть как-то доходчиво описать по шагам, что нужно сделать? Такие-то шаги для файлового варианта, такие-то - для серверного. Думаю, многие будут благодарны.

----------


## olegtelec

> Что-то я совсем запутался после всех этих нововведений 1С. раньше было относительно просто и понятно - скачал платформу под наш любимый Linux, пропатчил backbas.so, и вуаля, пользуйся! А сейчас я не пойму, что нужно сделать, чтобы запустить на домашнем компе для личных нужд какую-нибудь свежую платформу, дабы не получить "ошибку нарушения лицензии". Может кто-то внятно ответить, что на данный момент возможно, что нет по теме "запуск 1С под Linux"? А если такие возможности существуют, то ну хоть как-то доходчиво описать по шагам, что нужно сделать? Такие-то шаги для файлового варианта, такие-то - для серверного. Думаю, многие будут благодарны.


А желания почитать форум, нет?
Всё уже описано и разжёвано не однократно!!!!!

----------

_BigB_ (09.01.2023)

----------


## Pependos

> А желания почитать форум, нет?
> Всё уже описано и разжёвано не однократно!!!!!


Ничего там не разжёвано, и уж тем более ни разу не многократно. Спецом - для очистки совести - перечитал всю ветку, начиная с 15 ноября, максимум, что нашёл для себя полезного, это вот это сообщение:



> Доброго дня форумчане. Какой сейчас рабочий вариант для 8.3.20 и выше???





> Виртуальный.
> А также с понижением версии.
> Все это есть на форуме не ленитесь читать.
> В частности по виртуалкам вот -> ссылка


С понижением версии понятно, с этим я справился даже без сторонних расширений, но это для платформ *до 15 ноября*, там унипатчем решается проблема, а мне хочется понять, как использовать последние версии.
Остаются виртуалки. Хорошо, переходим по ссылке, и видим сообщение следующего содержания:



> Грустно. Ну с другой стороны, если корп то это оч много коннектов, пользователей, процов и тд. Придется им перейти на лицу. Большинство из нас все равно использует не корп. Я теперь понял, почему многие разбили сервера на несколько и разделили базы и подсети.
> 
> Выкладываю снова все ссылки для тех, кто ищет. 
> 
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xTe3Ev8A4ec8Mw русел виртуалка для *Hyper-V*
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/w9cm-k0l9LZ3tQ русел виртуалка для *ESXi* или virtual box
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-siA6V3Y_Z4Vow Алладин монитор, дрова для ключей русела, и USB редиректор. 
> 
> логин root пароль 48624862 на расел
> ...


Ладно. Скачиваю из последнего сообщения некую "русел"-виртуалку (понятия не имею что такое "русел" (или встречал еще "pycelle", вижу частенько в темах про эмуляторы, полагаю, что это одно и то же)). Забиваю на то, что не знаю, что это за термин такой, пофиг, ставлю в VirtualBox. Запускаю - запускается, логин/пароль принимает. Клёво, чо.

И что мне с этим делать дальше? "Только поменять сеть", - написано. Как? Что для этого нужно сделать? Какие команды вводить? Не все тут сисадмины от бога, есть и попроще юзеры вроде меня. Ну, допустим, поделился кто-то тайным знанием, объяснил, что означает "поменять сеть" и показал на примерах, как это сделать. Что дальше? Качать любую платформу, просто ставить, и всё? Этого достаточно для _домашнего_ пользования? А если не для домашнего? А если хочется поэкспериментировать с количеством пользователей (раздаваемых ключей), то что делать? А если ключи раздаёт указанная выше виртуалка, а сервер 1С на "винде", то какие ещё танцы с бубном нужны? Там по третьей ссылке вообще какое-то заклинание: "Алладин монитор, дрова для ключей русела, и USB редиректор." Что это? Зачем нужно? В каких случаях и как именно пользоваться каждой из этих приблуд?

Да, я мало что в этом понимаю, в эмуляции ключей и прочей мутотени, но это не значит, что я не хочу разобраться. Вот только искать инфу, пересматривая десятки и сотни страниц в поисках того единственного полезного сообщения - вещь малопродуктивная. Поэтому я и попросил - если кто знает и умеет, соберите в кучу имеющиеся наработки (или кто в чём разбирается), систематизируйте и переведите на понятный язык, чтобы получилась вменяемая инструкция, а не материал исключительно для тех, кто "в теме".

----------


## olegtelec

Не можете осилить прочитанное... Тогда флаг вам в руки!
Даже мне, пенсионеру - это не помешало прочесть и понять, что и как.
Подобных вам расплодилось немерено!
Думать совсем не хотят!
Подавай все на блюдце с голубой каёмочкой!

Конкретно для вас, не можете, не беритесь!!!

----------

Amber67 (13.01.2023), _BigB_ (11.01.2023)

----------


## HPDX2300

> Не можете осилить прочитанное... Тогда флаг вам в руки!
> Даже мне, пенсионеру - это не помешало прочесть и понять, что и как.


Не стоит так "кипятиться". Надо понимать суть происходящего и знать причины.
Если вы пенсионер, то ваше школьное образование на 2-3 порядка (читай в 100-1000 раз) лучше, чем у современной молодёжи.
Они читают текст и не понимают смысла прочитанного - их так изуродовали в начальной школе.
Сидеть на попе ровно часик-другой и читать сложный по содержанию текст - для многих непосильный труд, не отягощены они умственной деятельностью.
Никого не хотел обидеть. Ни о ком конкретно не писал - не принимайте на свой счёт.
Про себя могу сказать: самое главное, что я получил от высшей школы времён СССР, это умение самостоятельно учиться новому.
прости меня, модератор, за offtop.

----------

garik-kg (12.01.2023), olegtelec (12.01.2023), Souzzz (12.01.2023), _BigB_ (11.01.2023)

----------


## m.abaev

Всем привет! На дебиан все установил, все норм, ключи по lsusb видит, за исключением того что порта 475 нет и ключи не раздает. Но при этом работает 1947 порт Sentinel ACC и есть доступ в панель. Может кто подсказать что не так?

----------


## freeraider

> Всем привет! На дебиан все установил, все норм, ключи по lsusb видит, за исключением того что порта 475 нет и ключи не раздает. Но при этом работает 1947 порт Sentinel ACC и есть доступ в панель. Может кто подсказать что не так?


нужно установить менеджер лицензий

----------


## m.abaev

> нужно установить менеджер лицензий


Это разве не он? aksusbd

----------


## freeraider

> Это разве не он? aksusbd


нет, это драйвер, нужен hasplm
поиск "hasp license manager linux" поможет

----------


## m.abaev

> нет, это драйвер, нужен hasplm
> поиск "hasp license manager linux" поможет


Только вот одно но в процессах hasplm висит

----------


## olegtelec

И если вы наберете в терминале systemctl status hasplmd,
должны увидеть, примерно следующее:
("hasp license manager" от Etersoft, в данном случае это -> haspd_7.90-eter2ubuntu_amd64.deb)

haspd.service - LSB: Hasp Keys support Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/haspd; generated)
Active: active (running) since Fri 2023-01-13 15:53:16 +04; 10min ago
Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
Process: 258 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/haspd start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
Tasks: 11 (limit: 218)
CGroup: /system.slice/haspd.service
-329 aksusbd
-352 winehasp
-362 hasplm -c /etc/haspd/hasplm.conf
-377 hasplmd -s
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх haspd [258]: [ DONE ]
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх haspd[258]: Running aksusbd... [ DONE ]
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх aksusbd[329]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90 81737, key API (USB) version: 3.8
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх winehasp[352]: winehasp 2.00 loaded
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх haspd[258]: Running winehasp... [ DONE ]
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх hasplm[362] : HASP LM V8.30 loaded
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх haspd[258]: Running hasplm... [ DONE ]
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх hasplmd[377] : HASP LM v22.0.1.84151 loaded
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх haspd[258]: Running hasplmd... [ DONE ]
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх systemd[l]: Started LSB: Hasp keys support
1-22/22 (END)

Обратите внимание на строки,
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх aksusbd[329]: loaded, daemon version: 7.90 81737, key API (USB) version: 3.8
Jan 13 15:53:16  хххххх haspd[258]: Running hasplm... [ DONE ]
то есть hasplm работает.

Впрочем aksusbd можно установить и от Sentinel.
HASP LM (менеджер лицензий), тоже будет работать.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Ребята, развернул эмуль на CentOS 7, но из за проблемного репозитария (sam88651/UsbHasp) , и периодически отваливаются толстые клиенты с сообщение ключ не найден, пакет usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz  от _sil_sil_ не устанавливается, может поделитесь опытом установки  usbhasp_sil_.tar.gz на  CentOS 7
> make.sh в результате
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				EncDecSim.c: In function ‘Transform2’:
> EncDecSim.c:95:5: error: ‘for’ loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode


на 14-й странице этой темы *tranger* 12.05.2019 написал:



> *Инструкция для тех, кто хочет поставить эмулятор на Centos 7 x64 (Kernel 3.10.0)*
> ....
> *Собираем эмулятор UsbHasp:*
> 
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src
> git clone https://github.com/sam88651/UsbHasp.git
> cd /usr/src/UsbHasp
> ...

----------

olegtelec (Вчера), _BigB_ (13.01.2023)

----------


## Wyvelano

> https://dropmefiles.com/jKY1D залил готовый скрипт python, у меня на Ubuntu 22.04 с платформой 8.3.22.1672 х64 полёт нормальный уже 30 минут. Сервер использую для публикации 4х разных файловых баз через Apache. Инструкция внутри.


Здравствуйте!

Не могли бы Вы снова загрузить файл на Google Drive, Яндекс.Диск, Dropbox? У сервиса Dropmefiles максимальное время хранения 14 дней.

----------

